#ubuntu-unity 2012-08-13
<Mirv> didrocks: could you push your unity quantal branch or point me where the latest one (unity 6.2) is?
<didrocks> Mirv: I was waiting to not screw the builder to have all packages published to the release, but I think it's fine now, pushing
<didrocks> (done)
<Mirv> didrocks: thanks, and where is it now, not under /unity or /~ubuntu-desktop?
<Mirv> ah, lp:ubuntu/unity
<didrocks> yeah, the "canonical" vcs
<Chipaca> hi guys. Two things bugging me about unity in Q right now: stackign seems to be broken again, and #1021661
<Chipaca> is this the right place to get help / move things forwards on this?
<didrocks> Chipaca: BTW, confirming on getting some stacking issue as well (quite randomly)
<Mirv> didrocks: we've scheduled new compiz testing for tomorrow, which would mean a built PPA today. were we waiting for some compiz related commits or is it fine now?
<Mirv> if nothing else, I have a functional bzr3306 of compiz in my PPA + Unity re-built and the two new commits cherry-picked
<didrocks> Mirv: coordinate with sam, we need to have all gsettings part landed by then
<didrocks> Mirv: and it's not yet AFAIK
<didrocks> Mirv: we will have additional keys to transition as well
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, that's what I feared, so later this week in practice
<didrocks> Mirv: can you track this and prepare everything needed?
<didrocks> Mirv: we really need it to land before wednesday as I will be on vacations then
<didrocks> so we can't miss that deadline
<Mirv> didrocks: everything would be ready besides the commits... ie. I have bzr3306 functional on my laptop together with the Unity. https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/compiz/ubuntu_quantal + https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/unity/ubuntu_quantal
<Mirv> I asked sam now in private, but he's probably sleeping I'd guess
<Mirv> the commits, and of course information also about the extra migration steps
<didrocks> Mirv: as told, there will be new keys to transitions
<didrocks> right :)
<didrocks> we have the framework now
<didrocks> shouldn't be too hard to add the keys
<didrocks> but there are a lot, so better to keep in mind it's not light :)
<mhr3> didrocks, does the unity packaging have geis as build-dep?
<didrocks> mhr3: I think I saw it, let me double check
<didrocks>                libgeis-dev (>= 2.0.10),
<didrocks> mhr3: ^
<mhr3> should have been removed with the move of geis to nux
<mhr3> but now we'll need it again i guess :/
<didrocks> mhr3: seems it was a preventive addition
<Mirv> didrocks: can I add a unity-2d-shell transitional package that seems to be missing?
<didrocks> Mirv: oh sure :)
<didrocks> Mirv: no need to add an entry to the changelog, one is enough to explain what happens :)
 * popey wonders how one logs into an Ubuntu install in VirtualBox now Unity2D is gone.
<popey> Given Unity won't run until you have guest additions installed.
<seb128> popey, llvmpipe should work
<seb128> slow but works
<popey> i get booted out of the session
<popey> if virtualbox-guest-x11 isn't installed (which is broken at the moment, seems xorg abi break)
<popey> but AIUI ubiquity installs it if it's needed, so should be okay on clean installs.
<popey> I just worry we're going to get into a situation where users have only one session they can login to, which is broken.
<didrocks> popey: (sorry, didn't notice the discussion on that channel beforehand): you were CC to the discussion, if you think there are some cases not covered (as I tried to say more than one time), please raise that with the PS managers as the drop of support is there :)
<popey> didrocks, yeah, it didn't occur to me until today when it just happened to me :)
<jorge_> hi! i'm having some trouble with unity webapps, is this a good place to ask for help?
<jorge_> someone experienced with unity-webapps? i'm having some trouble here with my website
<metasansana> Any plans for a drop down terminal from the HUD?
<gord> metasansana: nope
<metasansana> would be cool though
<mhr3> davidcalle, ping?
<davidcalle> mhr3, yep
<mhr3> davidcalle, hey, could you add me to video lens team?
<mhr3> we have patches :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, I believe you already are, but let me check
<mhr3> just checked, i'm not
<mhr3> davidcalle, also feel free to review those patches, less work for me :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, done
<mhr3> thx
<davidcalle> mhr3, Pawel patches?
<mhr3> yes
<davidcalle> mhr3, great :), I'm actually porting them for the Shotwell scope.
#ubuntu-unity 2012-08-14
<MCR1> JohnLea, andyrock, Trevinho: Hi :) Could you please approve https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/improve-keyboard-shortcut-overlay-wording/+merge/119071 ?
<MacSlow> Ok...
<JohnLea> MCR1; this merge needs to be ok'ed by the copywriting team, I'll pass it on to them
<MacSlow> so just tried upgrading from 12.04 -> 12.10... but configuring unity fails due to a dependency-issue ... says it needs libunity-core-6.2.0 although only libunity-core-6.0-5 is installed
<MCR1> Because this fix depends on the prerequisite: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge.fix-hardcoded-keys-part1/+merge/119204
<MCR1> JohnLea: thx
<didrocks> MacSlow: seems ok to me, the libunity-core package produced is still libunity-core-6.0-5 by the package and it's the correct version name
<didrocks> MacSlow: can you copy the output?
<didrocks> MacSlow: btw, there is popey's team to help you on that one :)
<didrocks> apt-cache show unity | grep libunity
<didrocks> libunity-core-6.0-5 (= 6.2.0-0ubuntu1)
<didrocks> so the packaging looks good to me
<didrocks> the exact apt error will be useful :)
<MacSlow> didrocks, I've to type it... no wifi :/
<didrocks> copy to a text file + usb stick?
<MacSlow> didrocks, if I would find one, I'd do that :)
<didrocks> how can you upgrade without any wifi btw? :)
<MacSlow> didrocks, it worked under 12.04... now booted into 12.10
<MacSlow> didrocks, that much of the upgrade worked
<JohnLea> MCR1; I've sent it over to Matt Price (our lead copywriter), I'll let you know what he says when he gets back to me
<MacSlow> didrocks, found a USB-stick... but mounting it doesn't work
<MacSlow> although it shows up in dmesg
<MacSlow> or do new volumes no longer show up under /media with 12.10 ?
<didrocks> they should
<MacSlow> didrocks, tried all three USB-ports I have on that laptop... nothing showing up in /media
<didrocks> MacSlow: seems you upgrade situation is in bad spot
<MacSlow> didrocks, it always is
<MacSlow> only the 12.04-cycle was much less painful
 * MacSlow types in the error-message of the depedency-issue now
<didrocks> weird that you are the only one to always end up in those situation :)
<didrocks> you are black cat!
<popey> i thought in 12.10 that usb stuff mounted in a new random place?
<popey>  /var/run/media/<username>/mountpoint
<popey> or similar
<didrocks> popey: it's still automounted though
<popey> of course
<didrocks> yeah /var/run/media/<username>/<ID>
<popey> MacSlow, can you continue the upgrade with "sudo dpkg --configure -a" ?
<MacSlow> didrocks, popey: no I can't... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1146512/
<MacSlow> popey, /var/run/media doesn't exist on my 12.10 laptop
<didrocks> MacSlow: apt-get install libunity-core-6.0-5?
<popey> what does apt-cache policy libunity-core-6.0-5
<MacSlow> didrocks, popey: well... I've first got to get net-access again on that laptop
<popey> it wont need it
<popey> for the apt-cache policy
<MacSlow> next update-depency problem...
<MacSlow> libunity-core-6.0-5 depends on unity-services (= 6.2.0-0ubuntu1) but 5.14.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<didrocks> ah, this one is more interesting :)
<popey> hah
<didrocks> so same with unity-services, apt-cache policy?
<MacSlow> I won't type that into pastebin...
<MacSlow> so on mounting of USB-sticks, no wifi, no unity
 * MacSlow gets further and further away for real work :)
<Zhenech> MacSlow, pastebinit? or dont you have a network connection on the machine?
<MacSlow> Zhenech, no network
<MCR1> Hmm, since Sunday I cannot upload to my bzr branches anymore: Write failed: Broken pipe
<MCR1> I can branch (download) normally, but merging my branches with trunk also fails :-(
<MacSlow> popey, didrocks: ok... I at least got some network-connection again
<MCR1> I have quite some fixes I would like to upload, but I do not know how to fix this :P
<MacSlow> popey, didrocks: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1146525 (from running apt-cache policy unity-services)
<popey> MacSlow, and "apt-cache policy libunity-core-6.0-5" please?
<didrocks> ok, so apt-getinstall unity-services will tell you why it doesn't want to upgrade
<didrocks> popey: that available, as apt-get install was telling yes :)
<popey>   Package libunity-core-6.0-5 is not installed.
<popey> wondered where it wanted to get it
 * popey leaves you to it :)
<didrocks> well, it's not installed because it can't install the right unity-services version (which is a build-dep)
<didrocks> s/build-dep/dep
<MacSlow> popey, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1146529 (from running: apt-cache policy libunity-core-6.0-5)
<didrocks> MacSlow: and the apt-get install unity-services?
<MacSlow> didrocks, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1146538
<didrocks> MacSlow: is that apt-get install unity-services?
<MacSlow> didrocks, yes
<MacSlow> didrocks, should I -f(orce) it?
<didrocks> MacSlow: you did you upgrade?
<didrocks> how*
<didrocks> it should have removed libunity-core-5.0-5
<MacSlow> didrocks, should I try to purge them manually?
<didrocks> MacSlow: how did you upgrade? :)
<MacSlow> didrocks, sudo upgrade-manager -d
<didrocks> hum, weird
<didrocks> I think you shouldn't be the only one to be blocked by that
<didrocks> and we didn't get feedbakc about broken upgrade
<didrocks> since 6.0
<MacSlow> didrocks, you know I'm always special ;)
<seb128> MacSlow, can you try to sudo aptitude dist-upgrade and pastebin the log? (don't do the action, just paste the logà
<seb128> )
<MacSlow> seb128, were in /var will the log land?
<seb128> MacSlow, nowhere, it should display what it wants to do on stdout
<seb128> MacSlow, wait, from http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1146512/ it seems you have another issue
<seb128> MacSlow, can you "sudo apt-get -f install" and pastebin the full log?
<MacSlow> seb128, didrocks: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1146551 (from: sudo aptitude dist-upgrade")
<didrocks> MacSlow: telling people to use aptitude scoring? you want to make mvo sad? :)
<didrocks> hum, maybe boost removal is too much for it?
<seb128> didrocks, no, he has hit an issue in the upgrade run, see the pastebin I copied
<seb128> it shouldn't hit that on a normal upgrade, it's a package that failed to unpack or configure
<MacSlow> didrocks, seb128: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1146560
<didrocks> seb128: well, that's exactly the issue we try to debug, right? the upgrade issue
<didrocks> or you mean, the package was already not configured?
<seb128> didrocks, I mean one package in the upgrade run failed to unpack or configure, like hit a file conflict or broken postinst or something
<didrocks> MacSlow: you accepted the apt-get install -f change? :/
<seb128> didrocks, you wouldn't get dpkg errors otherwise
<didrocks> file conflict are ignored by update-manager normally?
<seb128> didrocks, yes, postinst errors not though
<seb128> didrocks, see http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1146551/
<seb128> "The following partially installed packages will be configured:
<seb128>   ubuntu-desktop unity{b} "
<seb128>  
<seb128> his system was in a partially upgraded but dpkg hit error state
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> I don't see anything worrying in the post/preinst of unity
<seb128> I doubt it's unity itself
<seb128> MacSlow, can you copy your log from /var/log/dist-upgrade somewhere?
 * didrocks uses that oppportunity to remove the useless preinst btw
<seb128> didrocks, MacSlow: "locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory" there is still something weird on that box, it's likely the dist-upgrade is not finished yet
<didrocks> indeed
<MacSlow> I'll restart and give it a try...
<seb128> MacSlow, can you copy those logs?
<seb128> MacSlow, wb
<seb128> MacSlow, can you put your /var/log/dpkg.log online somewhere?
<MacSlow> seb128, didrocks: seems to have worked now (after the "sudo apt-get -f install")
<MacSlow> seb128, didrocks: now logging in from the greeter in to regular unity with 12.10
<MCR1> Could someone re-review this, please: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-more-optimizing/+merge/118265
<seb128> MacSlow, good :)
<seb128> MacSlow, can you get me the log?
<MacSlow> seb128, /var/log/apt/which.one?
<seb128> MacSlow, /var/log/dpkg.log
<MacSlow> seb128, sent
<seb128> MacSlow, ok, got it, you got screwed by an unity-2d version from a ppa you installed
<didrocks> and the ppa was removed in the dist-upgrade
<didrocks> Mirv: hey, did you follow the compiz status btw?
<ESphynx> guys. Unity is a piece of crap.
<ESphynx> drop it
<ESphynx> so hard to find the terminal :P
<popey> CTRL+ALT+T
<popey> or, press Super, and type "terminal"
<popey> or, press the button in the top left, and type "terminal"
<ESphynx> yeah that worked...
<ESphynx> but the 'See all results'
<ESphynx> is so hard tosee... I just saw it
<ESphynx> and the extra click on the icon at the bottom?
<popey> i tend to just press CTRL+ALT+T, but each to their own
<ESphynx> Recent apps always coming up?
<popey> in fact if I press Super, and start typing "terminal" I get terminal as the first hit after just typing "ter"
<didrocks> popey: is Mirv around?
<popey> didrocks, no, he's had to take some emergency leave to deal with a personal issue.
<didrocks> popey: ok, I guess I'm then on my own to deal with compiz transition
<didrocks> popey: or do you have anyone else on your team to do PS integration work?
<balloons> didrocks, popey ohh.. probably why I hadn't heard from him this morning
<didrocks> (would be nice to send emails btw to help on people coordination, especially when they ping)
<popey> yeah, I just pinged a mail to the ps list
<popey> sorry
<didrocks> popey: back to my question, who is available to do PS integration (the ones that are urgent? ;))
<popey> was a short notice thing.
<popey> ricardo may be able to help here.
<didrocks> is he around?
<didrocks> can you get him posted? ;)
<popey> yeah, he's around.. one mo..
<popey> timos prerelease bzr3307 is good right?
<ricmm> bonjour
<popey> as if by magic
<didrocks> hey ricmm :)
<didrocks> popey: no, sam is publishing new branches that needs to be merged in
<didrocks> popey: and there are new keys to transition
<didrocks> in both migration script (unity and compiz)
<popey> didrocks, do you have any idea when sams stuff will land?
<didrocks> popey: well, that's what I asked Mirv on monday, but didn't get any answer
<didrocks> so I had to dig in myself
<didrocks> seems it's ready, however, the transition part will need work by the integrator
<popey> didrocks, do you have a grasp on what the outstanding new keys are to transition? or is that something sam has?
<popey> I don't think Timo had that list
<didrocks> popey: http://www.fpaste.org/d2jA/
<didrocks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1146986/ with the list
<didrocks> of types
<didrocks> talk to your upstream :p
<didrocks> a world of warning
<didrocks> some strings are transformed in as
<didrocks> not sure if the .convert supports that
<didrocks> (see my question on #ubuntu-desktop)
<njin> Hallo, but the great feature to reduce the dimension of the laucher, where is gone ??
<popey> settings -> appearance
<popey> bottom right
<njin> popeye, no more, is missed
<njin> popey:^^
<popey> njin, you running unity or unity 2d?
<njin> unity (I hope)
<popey> what version of ubuntu?
<njin> quantal, let me reboot to be sure
<njin> popey: sorry mine error, I was playing with the greeter and probably I've started in 2d, thanks for the hint
<popey> np
<MCR1> bschaefer: Hi :)
<MCR1> bschaefer: Have you seen ? : https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/improve-keyboard-shortcut-overlay-wording/+merge/119071
<MCR1> Since when does Super + Left Mouse Drag move the window ?
<MCR1> it should be Alt + LeftM
<MCR1> the same goes for resize
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm yeah I just saw that a little bit ago
<bschaefer> MCR1, and hmm maybe the shortcuts have been updated?
<MCR1> no, not more mess, please ;)
<bschaefer> haha im not sure, im working on some other things atm
<bschaefer> Ill fix that conflict and when I get a chance Ill test out the shortcuts
<MCR1> bschaefer: Unfortunately I am a bit handicapped at the moment, because since Sunday I get broken pipe errors when I try to bzr push
<MCR1> also merging with trunk fails here :(
<bschaefer> MCR1, broken pipe error? hmm odd.
<bschaefer> MCR1, what does it say when you merge with trunk?
<MCR1> bschaefer:    30kB    29kB/s | Fetching revisions:Get stream source
<MCR1> then hangs
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm I noticed it hanging once on my yesterday then I just retried...
<bschaefer> once yesterday...
<MCR1> Unfortunately it hangs since Sunday here
 * bschaefer tries a bzr merge
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm odd, it works for me...
<MCR1> I already deleted whole branches and refixed stuff and had to break-locks...
<MCR1> I did not change anything in my config and my connection is usually fast...
<bschaefer> MCR1, bzr branch works for you?
<bschaefer> but not merge?
<MCR1> branching works normally
<MCR1> yes
<bschaefer> hmm
<MCR1> I am clueless also
<MCR1> commit, log - everything works
<MCR1> just no pushing or merging trunk
<bschaefer> MCR1, im not sure either...all I can think of is your SSH key...
<bschaefer> though im not sure haha
<MCR1> I compared start and end of the key, all seems ok
<MCR1> at least I managed to get 3 branches quite ready before ;)
<bschaefer> haha thats good
<bschaefer> MCR1, when you merge are you getting asked for your password?
<MCR1> no, but I was before IIRC
<MCR1> although I should be able to merge without any permission, no ?
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm so im wondering if when you do a bzr merge it is waiting for your authentication
<bschaefer> MCR1, no if you haven't done it for a bit it should always prompt for your password
<bschaefer> IIRC
<MCR1> after all I am just pulling data then... yeah maybe that is part of the problem
<bschaefer> bschaefer@bschaefer:unity$ bzr merge lp:unity
<bschaefer> Enter passphrase for key '/home/bschaefer/.ssh/id_rsa':
<MCR1> yeah, that is how it used to be here as well ;)
<bschaefer> hmm soo Im not sure whhy it isn't prompting you...maybe its using the gui pop up window and its getting lost somewhere?
 * MCR1 is removing the buggy bzr-explorer, although it was installed before also
<MCR1> bschaefer: I think I got the problem: gpg: error reading key: public key not found - I will fix it somehow - Thx 4 your help !
<bschaefer> MCR1, awesome! Good luck, make sure you set up you're ssh key with launch pad
<bschaefer> though im pretty sure you did...otherwise you couldn't push branches...
<MCR1> yeah
#ubuntu-unity 2012-08-15
<gotwig> hey there
<gotwig> are there people out that wanna checkout the new version my lens?
<gotwig> especially interessting for people from Netherlands and the UK..
<gotwig> http://code.launchpad.net/lens-cooking
<gotwig> Python 3 - Ubuntu 12.10 Ready
<gotwig> hey..
<gotwig> hey there
<gotwig> OwaisL: hey
<OwaisL> gotwig: Hi
<gotwig> do you port your code to python3?
<gotwig> I ported today (1:00 AM till 2:00 AM) my unity lens/scopes
<OwaisL> Hi, I just installed unity and friends from the staging ppa and I lost all the indicators. unity-panel-service is crashing on startup
<OwaisL> is this a know issue?
<OwaisL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1148694/
<popey> i just had the same here
<SliMM> is there a way to dismiss notifications that are being displayed?
<ingo__> Good afternoon ladies and gentlemem
<ingo__> Question, what happens if I compile unity from trunk with USE_MODERN_COMPIZ_GL enabled?
<ingo__> Seen all these reports related to that on Launchpad lately
<ingo__> :(
<Debolaz> Well I'd answer you if I actually knew. :-P
<ingo__> :P
<jokerdino> just filed another bug #1037164. Please verify. Thanks.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1037164 in unity (Ubuntu) "Clicking on snapped windows in a different workspace produce unexpected results" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1037164
<Andy80> how do I remove a "web app" from the Launcher? I answered "Yes" to OmgUbuntu integration when I visited the website with Fireforx and now I don't know how to remove it
<davidcalle> mhr3, ping
<mhr3> pong
<davidcalle> mhr3, do you know how to fix org.compiz.unityshell not being installed? When I build Unity, everything works fine, but the panel fails at launch because of it. I also don't have indicators in a regular session, I suppose it's the same issue.
<mhr3> there'll be some macro for that
<mhr3> or maybe you need trunk compiz
<mhr3> don't know really, works for me, sorry :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, ok, thanks :)
<mhr3> davidcalle, but if you're building what i think you are, there's a ppa
<davidcalle> I'm building what you think I am
<davidcalle> mhr3, I've seen some bits of it in staging, but not working yet, apparently needs a branch from gord to work.
<mhr3> sounds about right
<mhr3> it should land in the next day or two...
<bobweaver> hello there I am altering my bfb and can not get other lens besides apps,pictures,videos,files,music but I def have more lens then that installed Image  http://imagebin.org/224668
<bobweaver> maybee mimi or accesiblity ?
<bobweaverstv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1149400/   << Home.qml
<bobweaver> Nevermind line 110 ^^
<bobweaver> got it
<bobweaverstv> http://imagebin.org/224669
<gotwig> hey
<gotwig> lense developers available?
<gotwig> *lens
<bobweaver> got wing I am new but I would say just ask
<gotwig> haha
<gotwig> ;P
<gotwig> all my scopes dont work now
<gotwig> :X
<bobweaver> Oo
<gotwig> I mean
<gotwig> -..-
<gotwig> the icons only dont work
<gotwig> but across all my scopes
<bobweaver> this is unity 3d or 2d ?
<gotwig> *testing soon with my last
<gotwig> unity3d
<gotwig> unity 2d is not anymore supported at all
<gotwig> *12.10
<bobweaver> sorry can help dont know how to use unity3d there is no documention
<gotwig> I ported my app to python3
<bobweaver> or at least none that I have run accross that dont show you just how to build
<gotwig> I really dont know what you mean
<gotwig> ;P
<bobweaver> ok 2d uses qml as a front end
<gotwig> on which lens/scope are you workingß
<gotwig> ?
<gotwig> who cares about 2d anymore
<gotwig> :/
<gotwig> unity2d
<bobweaver> all the people that where looking forward to ubuntu tv and ubuntu phone
<bobweaver> thous are the [eople that care
<bobweaver> people *
<bobweaver> + changing a image lol   source: "../path/to/source" ;  done
<bobweaver> that is it
<gotwig> what do you do
<bobweaver> I am un-employed
<bobweaver> but by trade I am a mycologist
<gotwig> I mean at ubuntu
<gotwig> ;P
<gotwig> I got famous in the community trough my lenses/scopes..
<bobweaver> or at least that is what a 40 some thousand dollar piece of paper says
<bobweaver> cool what lens ?
<gotwig> Cooking Lens
<bobweaver> Cool
<gotwig> and thats the lens that has just now the icon error
<gotwig> :X
<gotwig> in the release..
<gotwig> not good
<bobweaver> you are on 12.10 I take it
<gotwig> I am going to fix it till tomorow evening
<gotwig> I have to "patch" my app for 12.10
<gotwig> it already uses python3
<bobweaver> gotwig, for real I am just a dude with alot time on his hands that loves ubuntu and I have made some ubuntu tv videos that kinda got some views
<bobweaver> gotwig,  just a simple if statement correct
<bobweaver> to chang to 3 X
<bobweaver> change *
<bobweaver> I mean I have spome personal scopes and have re-wrote ubuntu tv about we I don't couple pages , maybe 50 or so
<bobweaver> like projectfreet
<bobweaver> project free tv
<bobweaver> it is just a scraper not api
<gotwig> the unity2d version?
<bobweaver> all api can be called withy XMLLIst Modal in unity 2d
<gotwig> but ubuntu tv
<bobweaver> source : "somesite/api/vlah blah "
<gotwig> is going to be using
<gotwig> unity3d
<bobweaver> By me it will
<gotwig> unity should just use mutter
<gotwig> damn
<bobweaver> and that is all tthat matters to me
<bobweaver> I am right here awaiting instuctions 2 months now
<bobweaver> on how I can help port
<gotwig> the devs did hacky work
<bobweaver> I have a stand alone version of Ubuntu tv on unity 6.5 nux 3
<gotwig> bobweaver: there is something like a mailing list
<bobweaver> but it is crappy and hud is well just a....
<gotwig> I hate it
<gotwig> that ubuntu uses compiz
<gotwig> such a crappy thing IMHO
<gotwig> they should create their own window manager like elementary
<bobweaver> well with the great idea to take out things and add strut manages is a great idea lol
<gotwig> with clutter as base
<gotwig> but than they have to port all that stuff
<bobweaver> I would rather port compiz into qt
<gotwig> stupid...
<mdeslaur> gotwig: you do know that unity originally used mutter, right?
<gotwig> all is moving away
<gotwig> from qt
<bobweaver> 1page qml = 15 .c
<bobweaver> .h
<bobweaver> ect
<gotwig> ?
<gotwig> go to kde
<gotwig> if you want qt
<gotwig> ;P
<bobweaver> like headers and cpp files
<gotwig> but I dont like kde
<bobweaver> there is nothing that I want
<gotwig> too full featured somehow
<bobweaver> I just use what is givin to me
<gotwig> their own 'world'
<gotwig> unity here runs well
<gotwig> why have they dropped transparency (alpha channel) in icons in the dash?
<mdeslaur> sorry, i meant clutter
<bobweaver> gotwig,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMgQpS8F6_o         :P
<gotwig> I know that well
<bobweaver> just got done making the best bfb that anyone has for Ubuntu
<gotwig> ;P
<bobweaver> gotwig, that is me
<gotwig> lol?
<gotwig> great job
<bobweaver> http://imagebin.org/224669 << best bfb ever !
<bobweaver> lol
<gotwig> I havent saw the new video
<gotwig> yet
<gotwig> I like the interface
<bobweaver> I am going to relase a new one soon
<bobweaver> like I made the bfb project free tv lens and scope pbs lens and scope (Qml) Ubuntu one and Mythtv intergration
<gotwig> btw
<bobweaver> and made nokia maps google (well better that is (search-a-ble same with the weather ))
<gotwig> how are these scopes/lenses done?
<gotwig> in ubuntu tv
<bobweaver> you just call the api
<gotwig> in unity3d you usally use python
<bobweaver> you can still use python
<gotwig> and send the stuff over DBus
<bobweaver> project free tv is python
<gotwig> no DBUs there?
<bobweaver> you can alsio add dbus if you like
<bobweaver> nope it just reads the xml live and renders
<gotwig> seems easier
<bobweaverstv> gotwig,  example http://paste.ubuntu.com/1149497/
<bobweaverstv> that is to connect to tvdb (the tv database)
<gotwig> nice
<gotwig> bobweaverstv: why dont you fork
<bobweaver> fork ?
<gotwig> bobweaverstv: and do your own thing
<gotwig> bobweaver: I mean if they move away from qt, but you like it, you can fork the thing ...
<bobweaver> I am doing my own thing I just like Ubutnu
<bobweaver> you can bet when there is a unity --force-tv I am all over it
<gotwig> what ya mean?
<bobweaver> I mean that there is no way in 3d to have spreat form factors like there is in unity 2d
<gotwig> ah
<gotwig> ok
<bobweaver> if unityConfiuguration= tv :do this   elseif unity2dConfigueration = desktop do this elseif unity2dconfiguration = phone : do this
<gotwig> unity3d is really hacky
<bobweaver> then you set the gsettings data
<bobweaver> that is it
<gotwig> your whole thing
<gotwig> looks really smooth
<gotwig> :X
<gotwig> oh ok
<gotwig> I understand
<gotwig> I already saw these options
<gotwig> there are such options for unity3d
<gotwig> notebook
<gotwig> pc
<gotwig> auto
<gotwig> but they are not that advanced
<gotwig> bobweaver: so if ubuntu tv gets ported to unity3d
<gotwig> do you will look how to work with thatß
<gotwig> nix/nux what ever, that library is under documented
<gotwig> sry, there is no documentation at all.
<gotwig> one askubuntu answer, awsom
<bobweaver> there is little
<bobweaver> and yes the minute that I hear anything I am all over it and in fact I will take screen shot of Ubuntu tv on 12.10 with unity
<bobweaver> that I code myself
<gotwig> ?
<gotwig> your qt version :X?
<gotwig> QT is awsom
<gotwig> I tried much with vala, but it just is not the right thing
<gotwig> wannabe objective code, that is, in the end, normal c code...
<gotwig> welcome in the gtk world
<bobweaver> http://imagebin.org/224676
<bobweaver> I have 4.X up to 5.0
<gotwig> bobweaver: how do you find xbmc?
<bobweaver> yeah
<bobweaver> oh I found xbmc with xbox and doing something to the orig xboxs
<gotwig> :X?
<bobweaver> but I am real new to myth and find there services api to be real nice
<bobweaver> also tied in Usso with Mythweb
<bobweaver> http://imagebin.org/224677
<gotwig> lol
<gotwig> bobweaver: are you on gmail xD?
<bobweaver> see I can record anything I want at anytime that I want as long as I can get to browser
<bobweaver> http://imagebin.org/224680
<bobweaver> also watch on that browser also all recored and well all media that is registered
<bobweaver> meaing anything Ubuntu One also
<gotwig> U1 is closed source ;O
<bobweaver> and watchseries and torents are also .....
<bobweaver> project free tv ect
<bobweaver> I am a 3rd party dev I do Not work for canonical
<gotwig> i know
<gotwig> are you a native english speaker?
 * bobweaver has dyslexia 
<bobweaver> and yeah I am  English talker
<bobweaver> ahh cool looks cool harry
<bobweaver> woops
 * gotwig is awsom
<mhr3> Trevinho, :O what do my eyes see in the merge emails?
<mhr3> weak_refs are terribly ineffective
<mhr3> their overuse will have very bad performance impact
<mhr3> bschaefer, ^
<bschaefer> mhr3, :(, worse then crashes?
<bschaefer> hmm
<mhr3> i'm not sure how much we use sig manager, if just here and there it's fine, if a lot then it's pretty bad
<bschaefer> mhr3, would a shared ptr work better?
<bschaefer> I think right now it is used here and there...but I think it will get used more
<mhr3> bschaefer, i'm not sure what you want to achieve with shared_ptr
<bschaefer> mhr3, yeah...idk. (Was trying to think how to replace the weak_ptr haha)
<bschaefer> mhr3, Ill bring it up with Trevinho when he gets on later/tomorrow
<mhr3> just don't turn unity into java pls :P
<bschaefer> haha...but but java is sooo safe!
<mhr3> and so many 3d engines are written in it
<mhr3> oh wait...
<bschaefer> haha :)
<gotwig> JavaOS ftw
<gotwig> Java®OS® , Oracle please dont sue me, I've got Penguins!
#ubuntu-unity 2012-08-16
<alo21> hi
<alo21> Is there a way to pop-up a text whene my mouse gose on an app-indicator?
<jdrab> hi guys, is there something like ubuntu HIG or some sort of guidelines for developing applications?
<davidcalle> jdrab, not yet, you can fallback on the Gnome HIG, but it's being currently reworked
<jdrab> thank you, that was my backup plan, to use gnome hig
<OwaisL> JohnLea, I just checked out the previews branch. Awesome Idea! Can it provide Gloobus/Sushi like functionality? I mean triggering a preview directly from the file manager?
<davmor2> hey guys uplink in windowed mode is displaying a grey question mark instead of linking to the uplink icon in hte launcher, I'm assuming this is down to the .desktop info not matching the window name or something can you confirm this, and if so what do we need to do to fix it, or is it a bug in unity and unity should handle it better?
<gord> Trevinho, ^ any ideas? assuming bamf can't match for some reason
<zgreg> when are we going to see unity 5.16 in precise-proposed?
<didrocks> zgreg: probably after 12.04.1
<zgreg> I have a pretty strange problem - most operations are really smooth (solid 60fps), but some (like moving windows) are laggy and run with low framerate
<zgreg> that's on amd radeon 5000 series gpu hardware on precise
<Trevinho> gord, davmor2... Mhm... Need to check, I've never tested it...
<zgr> hello, can someone show me guide on how to optimize compiz performance? I'm using nouveau (12.04) and compiz contstantly usees 35% of cpu time on Dual Core laptop. With proprietary nvidia drivers it was even worse
<zgreg> zgr: have you fully updated? there have been a lot of compiz fixes
<gum-ball-machine>  Hi all, does anyone know how to make settings from "myunity" persist accross logins/reboots? || eg: my custom coloured Unity side panel will not persist accross logins
<gum-ball-machine> Hi all, does anyone know how to make settings from "myunity" persist accross logins/reboots? || eg: my custom coloured Unity side panel will not persist accross logins
<mhall119> holy crap guys, I didn't know you were working on thisw preview stuff
<mhall119> this looks fantastic!
<mhall119> mhr3: hey, do we have API docs and examples for the new preview stuff?
<mhall119> for that matter, we should probably start getting all the 12.10 docs on developer.ubuntu.com sooner rather than later
<ESphynx> guys, is there some kind of weird override going on with maximized apps?
<ESphynx> Unity realy doesn’t play nice with my GUI toolkt :|
<ESphynx> you’ll see the menu bar display twice under itself when maximized...
<ESphynx> and sometimes the clicks are gonna be off as well... I really wish we could work to resolve this
<ESphynx> My app is meant to come up maximized...
<ESphynx> But with Unity, sometimes it will come up maximized messed up, sometimes maximized OK , sometimes not maximized (fine)
<mhr3> mhall119, as you can imagine we never have time to write docs, maybe we can get to write something after ff
<mhr3> mhall119, there should be a sample lens that implements previews
<mhr3> but yey, the branch got forgotten in some shadowy place
<mhr3> will try to get it to lp:unity-lens-sample tomorrow
<davidcalle> mhr3, do you want me to add a generic preview to it tomorrow? I've been told you are busy :p
<mhr3> davidcalle, feel free to :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, k :)
<davidcalle> mhall119, if you are interested in Previews code, I got https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/unity-lens-sample/python-previews and https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/unity-lens-photos/shotwell-flickr-facebook (but the latter might be a little too lenghty to see how simple it actually is)
#ubuntu-unity 2012-08-17
<mhall119> thanks davidcalle
<mhall119> davidcalle: what is this .application file?
<mhall119> is that for the webapps?
<davidcalle> mhall119, it's for the online accounts, you declare your app and the providers it needs
<mhall119> ah, cool
 * mhall119 has yet more APIs and interfaces to learn
<mhall119> davidcalle: so on the preview_uri signal, you're generating a preview for all the results, not just the selected one?
<mhall119> oh wait, you're looking for the selected one, I see
<davidcalle> mhall119, for the selected one only
<mhall119> davidcalle: thanks, this looks good
<mhall119> now I need to upgrade so I can try it
<davidcalle> mhall119, yeah, it's in the staging PPA
<mhall119> I'm still on Precise, haven't had a chance to upgrade yet :(
<davidcalle> mhall119, by the way congrats on the appdev upload spec, it's huge :D
<mhall119> davidcalle: it's not the size that matters
<mhall119> :)
<mhall119> but yet, there's been a lot of work put into it
<mhall119> hopefully it'll be close to finished soon
<davidcalle> :)
<mhall119> wow,it really is big, isn't it...
<davidcalle> mhall119, yeah, who will ever want to read this :P
 * ajmitch would :P
<mhall119> davidcalle: the plan is to overwhelm them to the point that they agree to implement it just so they can avoid reading it :)
<davidcalle> mhall119, "You don't have to read everything, just sign at the bottom..."
<mhall119> lol, yup
<ESphynx> guys: http://ecere.com/tmp/unityBug.png  this is what I was talking about
<thumper> ESphynx: and for those that weren't around before, what were you talking about?
<ESphynx> guys, is there some kind of weird override going on with maximized apps? > Unity realy doesn’t play nice with my GUI toolkit :|  you’ll see the menu bar display twice under itself when maximized... and sometimes the clicks are gonna be off as well... I really wish we could work to resolve this
<ESphynx>  My app is meant to come up maximized...But with Unity, sometimes it will come up maximized messed up, sometimes maximized OK , sometimes not maximized (fine)
<ESphynx> ( I’m also having a hard time with the menu title bar not updating when it should :S)
<ESphynx> those are all non issues on other WMs ... (e.g. Ubuntu before Unity or RedHat)
<duflu> ESphynx: Please run "ubuntu-bug compiz" on the affected machine to report a bug
<ESphynx> duflu: well first I’d like to determine whether it’s a compiz / unity or ecere bug
<ESphynx> it’s been like that since the first unity version
<thumper> ESphynx: what's the toolkit?
<ESphynx> thumper: the toolkit is Ecere... (i’m the developer)
<thumper> open source?
<ESphynx> thumper: yes ... looking for a debian/ubuntu sponsor: http://mentors.debian.net/package/ecere-sdk
<thumper> what is the target user or use-case?
<ESphynx> thumper: It’s a light general cross platform toolkit, I meant it as a lighter/more elegant solution to Qt and GTK
<MCR1> thumper: Hi :) Thanks for approval here, but as I thought r2543 was wrong - I reverted it, I think it needs reapproval now, so if you have a minute: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-more-optimizing/+merge/118265
<thumper> MCR1: ok, I'll look after eating
<MCR1> thumper: Sure. Thx.
<MCR1> thumper: Bon Appetit !
<MCR1> The new preview feature is very nice, but the user should be able to get back to the results view somehow
<MCR1> Currently Esc does nothing and there is no back button
<MCR1> so you have to close and reopen the Dash after you've opened the preview, which is bad
<thumper> MCR1: file a bug :)
<MCR1> thumper: Esc to get back seems to work - mis-observation by me:-[
<MCR1> thumper: bug 1037959
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1037959 in Unity "Wishlist: Unity Preview feature: Add a "Back to results" button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1037959
<MCR1> gord: The preview feature looks GREAT. A top addition for the Dash! Always thought there should be some context menu, when clicking the right mouse button, but htis is even better. I really like it. 8-)
<MCR1> *this
<Andy80> yeah... a context menu with "Always hide this file" would be nice too...
<ne0n> Hello
<ne0n> Anyone active?
<mhr3> davidcalle, ping
<ne0n> Hi. Can you please help me with a Ubuntu problem
<mhr3> ne0n, you probably want #ubuntu instead
<ne0n> Ok...i'm new to irc. How do i change channel?
<mhr3> ne0n, type "/join #ubuntu"
<ne0n> OK, thanks
<mhr3> mhall119, ping?
<mhr3> mhall119, as our doc master, i think you might find https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/drawings/d/1Og0sVxBx-2mWiwkO1syD0rtW5FLO2d_jpC26Jc6g_us/edit useful to put somewhere
<mhr3> drew that quite a while ago, and forgot to ping you about it
<ESphynx> http://ecere.com/tmp/unityBug.png  -- could anyone assist me with this integration issue?
<ESphynx> that double menu there is not supposed to happen :P
<mhall119> mhr3: absolutely, thanks
<mhall119> mhr3: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/lenses-and-scopes/
<mhr3> mhall119, yey! first image on that page :)
<mhall119> it is?
<mhall119> hmm, looks like we have dead image links.....
<mhall119> mhr3: do you still have the images there were referenced in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mhr3/Lenses?
<mhr3> mhall119, no, i never had them, that was copied from the orig page
<mhr3> and they weren't even there afair
<mhall119> :/
<mhall119> ook
<mhr3> davidcalle, btw it should be now possible to use MergeStrategy just fine (my unity fix landed today) pls test if you get a moment ;)
<davidcalle> mhr3, testing right away!
<mhr3> davidcalle, well it landed into trunk... not in Q yet
<davidcalle> mhr3, looks like it's in staging
<davidcalle> mhr3, in your opinion, what would be the best way to sort all these rows?
<mhr3> davidcalle, well what sorting do you want to have?
<mhr3> by name, by popularity, by recency?
<davidcalle> mhr3, on a timestamp
<davidcalle> so recency
<mhr3> davidcalle, well then you probably need a map[uri] = timestamp
<mhr3> and use insert_sorted with cmp function that takes that map into consideration
<OwaisL> Hi guys, any fix for the crashing panel from staging ppa?
<davidcalle> OwaisL, no indicators?
<OwaisL> davidcalle, yep. I guess it is a gsettings migration issue
<OwaisL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1037712
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1037712 in Unity "panel service crashes GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildSignaled" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<davidcalle> OwaisL, I suppose, same here
<OwaisL> davidcalle, may be it's related to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1024179
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1024179 in Unity "make install fails to install org.compiz.unity*.gschema.xml" [High,In progress]
<MCR1> davidcalle, OwaisL: I got indicators, but not the Unity default ones, just those I start manually - and these are compressed (use a fixed space per indicator)
<OwaisL> It would be really nice if someone who has compiz/unity built locally could share these schema files till the fix lands in trunk
<MCR1> and the indicators are just visible on the main sceen, but invisible on the others (got just the panel there)
<MCR1> OwaisL: One moment, I'll look.
<OwaisL> MCR1, thanks
 * MCR1 is building Unity - might take a while
<njin> Hallo guys, is this a work in progress or i've to open a report ? http://youtu.be/trA60I3n4YU
<njin> Quantal fully updated
<ESphynx> any unity dev around? :|
<ESphynx> I’d like to know if this bug is my toolkit’s fault or Unity’s...  http://ecere.com/tmp/unityBug.png    doesn’t happen with other WM
<OwaisL> MCR1, any luck?
<MCR1> OwaisL: Sry was afk - I am back on it...
<MCR1> OwaisL: You need networkarearegion.xml unitydialog.xml unitymtgrabhandle.xml and unityshell.xml ?
<OwaisL> yep. I guess unityshell.xml should do. Basically I need the one that contains 'org.compiz.unityshell' keys
<MCR1> OwaisL: http://pastebin.com/Rjsd0hL4
<MCR1> unityshell.xml ^^
<OwaisL> Do we have .schema files too?
<MCR1> compiz-unityshell.schemas ?
<OwaisL> I guess
<MCR1> http://pastebin.com/Lfx4xRsW
<OwaisL> Hmm, looks like this is the gconf schema not gsettings one. it has /schemas/apps/compiz-1/unityshell. I'm looking for /org/compiz/unityshell. I think that one comes from the gsettings branch. Thanks a lot for helping out. I guess I'll downgrade from the staging version for now.
<OwaisL> Thanks a bunch!
<MCR1> OwaisL: yw
<davidcalle> mhr3, is there already a way to send a video stream to a movie preview?
<mhr3> no
<davidcalle> mhr3, ok
<MCR1> bschaefer: Hi :) Once again I need your approval here (missed 2 SWTICHER->SWITCHER typos last time): https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge.fix-hardcoded-keys-part1/+merge/119204
<bschaefer> MCR1, cool, let me take a look
<MCR1> bschaefer: It's nothing special, just typo and comment fixes. Thx.
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm I still have to fix my branch before yours can merge
 * bschaefer is busy with some xim stuff...
<MCR1> bschaefer: Yes, that is point 2, but I did not wanna stress you with this ;)
<MCR1> ups, I sent the wrong link, sry
<bschaefer> MCR1, yeah, Ill get a chance later today to fix my branch or tomorrow. FF is next week soo i need to fix this other problem :)
<MCR1> bschaefer: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-fix-typos/+merge/116216
<MCR1> ^^ this is the one I meant
<MCR1> and then I'll stop disturbing ;)
<bschaefer> MCR1, cool, looks good to me still :)
<mhall119> mhr3: where can I get the pretty new preview stuff?
 * bschaefer approving 
<MCR1> bschaefer: thx
<bschaefer> MCR1, np, thanks again for your fixes :)
<bschaefer> mhall119, is it not in trunk atm?
<MCR1> mhall119: Unity staging PPA on Quantal for example
<bschaefer> ^ better answer
<mhall119> is it in the staging ppa?
<MCR1> bschaefer: Happy to help
<mhall119> cool
<bschaefer> mhall119, I think ppas are down today...
<MCR1> mhall119: yes
<mhall119> it's been a while since I was on staging
<bschaefer> unless I miss read that email
 * mhall119 is about to find out
<bschaefer> mhall119, never mind download is just fine :)
<bschaefer> it's upload and pushing/building
<mhall119> ah, cool
<mhall119> hmmm, thinks are going so well
<mhall119> (unity-panel-service:3099): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.compiz.unityshell' is not installed
<mhall119> unity-panel-service won't run
<MCR1> mhall119: yes, there are some problems I forgot to tell you ;)
<mhall119> problems on a staging PPA? Unacceptable!
<MCR1> mhall119: bug 1024179
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1024179 in Unity "make install fails to install org.compiz.unity*.gschema.xml" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1024179
<MCR1> maybe
<mhall119> what's the manual fix?
<MCR1> maybe copying the generated xml files per hand, but not sure - I'll wait 4 the automatic fix ;)
<MCR1> after all there are already branches attempting to fix it
 * mhall119 isn't very good at waiting ;)
<MCR1> hehe
<mhall119> gah, even after building unity I don't have those gschema files
<mhall119> mhr3: halp!
 * mhr3 has hidden all the halp faeries
<mhall119> mhr3: I don't need a faery, I need a gsettings schema file
<mhall119> (unity-panel-service:12826): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.compiz.unityshell' is not installed
<mhr3> i have tons of schemas here
<mhall119> do you have one for org.compiz.unityshell?
<mhall119> because I don't
<mhr3> but do you know how many cpu cycles i had to spent to get them all?
<mhall119> I even got the latest trunk of unity to compile, still no schema file :(
<mhr3> ~/unity/install/share/glib-2.0/schemas$ head org.compiz.unityshell.gschema.xml
<mhr3> <?xml version="1.0"?>
<mhr3> <schemalist>
<mhr3>   <schema id="org.compiz.unityshell" gettext-domain="compiz">
<mhall119> mhall@mhall-thinkpad:~/projects/Ubuntu/unity/trunk/build$ ls ~/projects/Ubuntu/unity/staging/share/glib-2.0/schemas/
<mhall119> com.canonical.Unity.gschema.xml  gschemas.compiled
<mhall119> those are the only 2 files
<mhr3> looks like very old ones
<mhall119> parent branch: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%2Bbranch/unity/
<mhall119> revno 2583
<mhr3> although maybe you need to build compiz to get them all
<mhall119> oh, that could be
<mhr3> coo-om-piz: you have to get them all!
<mhall119> lol
<mhr3> i guess the pokemon-style didn't go through there
<mhall119> so maybe I'll be better off waiting for these fixes to land in staging
<mhr3> yes, that's what normal people who don't like to compile everything do :)
<mhall119> I don't mine compiling everything, when it does what I want
<OwaisL> mhr3, you could share those files with us and we could manually do a 'glib-compile-schemas'. Could that work or do we need newer binaries too?
<mhr3> :/ too big for pastebin
<mhall119> publish it to u1
<mhr3> ok this worked
<mhr3> http://pastebin.com/e7UEugLi
<mhall119> mhr3: ok, now how do I use it?
<OwaisL> BTW I just noticed that the modal dialogs plugin is back in ccsm. This release is getting really exciting.
<mhr3> mhall119, yea... no idea, the build system does that :)
<OwaisL> I guess
<OwaisL> You'd have to copy the file over to /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas
<OwaisL> and then do 'glib-compile-schemas /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas'
<mhall119> nope
<OwaisL> Yea, the keys don't show up in dconf-editor which means it was not compiled for some reason
<mhall119> woot! glib-compile-schemas as root did the trick
<OwaisL> Doesn't work for me
<mhall119> yay, Unity works
<mhall119> you copied the pastebin as /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/org.compiz.unityshell.gschema.xml ?
<mhall119> then: sudo glib-compile-schemas /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/
<OwaisL> Yes, I did exactly that.
<mhall119> hmmm
<mhall119> did you run "unity --replace"?
<OwaisL> actually unity just stopped working after this :) It segfaults now
<mhall119> yeah, I've gotten that a few times now too
<mhall119> mhr3: it doesn't want to report bugs against nux, presumably because it's coming from the staging PPA, didn't we fix that last cycle so we could report bugs?
<OwaisL> it was crashing because of the modal dialogs plugin. Disabled that and now it loads fine but still no indicators. org.compiz entry doesn't show up in dconf-editor either
<OwaisL> ls
<OwaisL> oops :)
<mhall119> I don't see a modal dialog plugin
<OwaisL> It worked! I had a paths for ~/staging build exported to environment so gsettings were picked from ~/staging/share/ instead of /usr/share/
<OwaisL> :)
<OwaisL> mhall199, I guess I was wrong about that. I had manually copied the modaldialog schema file to /usr/share/glib2.0/schemas. That's why I got it. It works pretty well though :)
<OwaisL> The file was generated by the build from latest trunk though
<OwaisL> Don't know if it'll be activated in 12.10. I guess not.
<OwaisL> phew... I  close the xchat window now that I've got the indicators back :D
<OwaisL> can*
<OwaisL> davidcalle, you might want to apply the temp fix ^
<OwaisL> Good night everyone!
<davidcalle> Thanks!
<davidcalle> mhall119, what's the fix? I came too late to the party.
#ubuntu-unity 2012-08-18
<mhall119> davidcalle: mhr3 paste-binned the missing gschema.xml file,I copied that into /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/org.compiz.unityshell.gschema.xml and re-ran glib-compile-schemas as root on that directory
<davidcalle> mhall119, could you please paste the paste-bin link?
<mhall119> http://pastebin.com/e7UEugLi
<davidcalle> mhall119, ty
<mhall119> np
<bschaefer> fg
<bschaefer> fg
<davidcalle> mhall119, https://plus.google.com/117867558830601601230/posts/A7sAen7HRV7 \o/
<bschaefer> opps
 * bschaefer keeps killing unity
 * mhall119 is purging the staging ppa
<mhall119> too unstable atm
<bschaefer> MCR1, yup, np. Though its always better to decrease the growth rate of the algorithm rather then  change the linear speed of it :)
<MCR1> bschaefer: Do you know how it can be that my launcher can hide while the mousecursor still hovers over it ?
<bschaefer> MCR1, yeah, I just fixed a few of those bugs...
<bschaefer> if you click on an icon?
<bschaefer> or exit scale more?
<bschaefer> spread* i think
<MCR1> no, if I push to reveal with the mouse and stop moving the mouse once it is revealed
<bschaefer> MCR1, yeah it should stay open
<bschaefer> MCR1, do you have trunk?
 * bschaefer updates trunk
<MCR1> yes, but I had that problem before your fixes, so do not worry
<MCR1> and still have it
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm so you just reveal the launcher then keep the mouse over it? Then it autohides?
<MCR1> maybe it is due to my special config - launcher on autohide, launcher just on main (left) monitor, 3 displays
<MCR1> yes exactly
<MCR1> bschaefer: There should be a condition added to NEVER hide the launcher if the mouse hovers over it
<MCR1> or is there ANY case it should hide then ?
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm I can't reproduce it, but there were some changes added to unity
<bschaefer> MCR1, well there was an option added TO autohide when certain actions happened. One was an idle mouse
<bschaefer> which I though I removed...
<MCR1> bschaefer: The last time I asked nobody could reproduce it either, but it is hunting me all the time ;)
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm it could be a multi monitor problem....hmm Ill have to see if I can reproduce it when I hook my laptop up to a second monitor
<MCR1> I also have this problem when just using 2 screens (3rd disabled)
<bschaefer> what about 1 screen?
<MCR1> i'll try - one moment
<MCR1> still working on it - can be a pain to change displays sometimes...
<MCR1> have to reboot, brb
<MCR1> back
<MCR1> this time it worked :)
<MCR1> bschaefer: I can reproduce it with one monitor as well
 * MCR1 is turning on sticky edges
<bschaefer> MCR1, very odd...yeah let me know what config options you have on so I can try to reproduce it
<MCR1> does not change anything either
<bschaefer> hmm are you on trunk unity?
<MCR1> bschaefer: yes, unity staging ppa and compiz ppa, both trunk
<bschaefer> cause I swear I literally removed that entire option
<bschaefer> MCR1, oo, i don't think my fix has landed in either of those haha
<bschaefer> it was just merged this week
<bschaefer> ie. bzr branch lp:unity -> is where the fix is at
<MCR1> haha
<MCR1> no staging should have it then as it rebuilds all the time
<MCR1> r2583 is the unity version I have
 * bschaefer checks the rev
<bschaefer> o
<bschaefer> MCR1, well I did not know that haha
 * bschaefer doesn't use staging ever
<MCR1> and the edges stopped being sticky as I just noticed
<MCR1> but the option in displays is still there
<bschaefer> MCR1, would you be able to make a video showing the launcher autohide thing?
<MCR1> bschaefer: http://imagebin.org/225027 <- the option is still there
<MCR1> bschaefer: Don't you trust me ? ;) Yes, I could.
<bschaefer> MCR1, I do, I just want to see whats going on :)
<bschaefer> MCR1, that is also odd...
<bschaefer> MCR1, ill have to test that out later
 * MCR1 is launching kazam
<bschaefer> gtk-recordmydesktop is pretty good
<MCR1> bschaefer: I jsut do not have an youtube account - where should I share the video ?
<bschaefer> hmm email me it
<bschaefer> umm
<MCR1> got it ?
<MCR1> bschaefer: ?
<bschaefer> MCR1, yup, and odd! It looks like the launcher doesn't detect your mouse...
<MCR1> as you saw - if I move it a few pixels to the right it stops autohiding
<bschaefer> MCR1, yeah, what resolution do you have?
<bschaefer> though that shouldn't matter haha
<MCR1> 1920x1200
<MCR1> I have another mousepointer as well, but that shouldn't matter either
<bschaefer> hmm, that is indeed odd, did you change the size of your icons?
<MCR1> nope
<bschaefer> wait what? You have 2 mouse pointers?
<MCR1> no, but two keyboards and two mice and an individual mousepointer (gfx only) - but this should not matter - after all I am also revealing the launcher with the mouse
<MCR1> and all other mouse-detection stuff works as well (corner detections in Compiz for example)
<bschaefer> MCR1, well Im not with r2583...let me recompile
<MCR1> bschaefer: I bet you won't have this problem - but I have it since I remember
<MCR1> so how can this happen code-wise ?
<bschaefer> MCR1, well it doesn't think the mouse is on the launcher :)
<bschaefer> soooo it autohides
<bschaefer> as you can see the launcher icons don't show their tool top
<bschaefer> tip
<MCR1> they do
<MCR1> look at the video again
<bschaefer> when it was autohiding right away it wasn't
<MCR1> I have demonstrated how I am able to maintain the launcher
<bschaefer> yeah let me check...i just broke my ABI with unity sooo I have to recompile
<MCR1> I have to move the mouse a few pixels to the right - then it stops autohiding, tooltips work, quicklists work on right click (is not in the video)
<bschaefer> MCR1, what im saying is when you had it move far to left and it was autohiding quickly the tooltips didn't show
<bschaefer> MCR1, either way, it looks like the launcher thinks the mouse is outside the launcher...
<MCR1> bschaefer: I can even make the tooltip show and the launcher still disappears
<bschaefer> hmm
<bschaefer> well i still can't reproduce it :)
<MCR1> bschaefer: If I move the mouse over an icon, but just a few pixels from the edge, the tooltip appears, but the launcher still hides
<bschaefer> MCR1, well that shouldn't happen...
<MCR1> I guess so (and it is quite annoying as you might imagine)
<MCR1> bschaefer: maybe the reveal shadow is over the launcher ?
<bschaefer> yes, I would think....well I suppose you could file a bug and maybe someone else could reproduce it
<MCR1> and the pointer is detected over the shadow, which is over the launcher ?
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm I don't think the shadow is a window
<MCR1> the shadow is a png iirc
<bschaefer> well it could be the problem though Im not sure where that is getting drawn in unity
<bschaefer> for panel shadow is drawn using OpenGL
<bschaefer> which is why I thought that launcher shadow was, which shouldn't cause it to block the mouse...
<MCR1> bschaefer: I do not want to steal more of your time, especially because this is just MCR specific and noone seems to be able to reproduce it...
<bschaefer> MCR1, yeah, just file a bug :), and link the video
<MCR1> although I had this problem on all of my machines with precise as well :(
<bschaefer> thats an old problem!
<MCR1> bschaefer: The best thing that should happen to the launcher would be an intellihide mode
<MCR1> but I do not mean dodge, but intellihide
<MCR1> all good launchers/docks have it
<MCR1> they just hide if the active window dodges
<bschaefer> I think that use to be in...
 * bschaefer isn't sure though
<MCR1> unity-2d was automatically acting that way as well
<MCR1> no it was just dodge
<MCR1> which means the launcher hid from every window
<MCR1> bschaefer: try docky or cairo dock and set mode to intellihide -> the launcher would be sooo much more useful
<MCR1> with this feature
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm yeah it would be nice, but I think any kind of window dodging was shot down
<bschaefer> IIRC
<MCR1> I do not think this option was discussed (and I almost read the whole bugreport on it)
<MCR1> it was just -> give us dodge back
<bschaefer> hmm well yeah it would be nice, but the problem your having would still be around
<MCR1> yeah sure - it was ot
<MCR1> ;)
<Debolaz> Meh, Unity still isn't working in vmware.
<Debolaz> Screen isnt drawing stuff properly, windows mix into each other, etc.
<mhr3> MCR1, btw i think you should read http://psankar.blogspot.cz/2011/03/pre-vs-post-increment-performance.html
<MCR1> mhr3: Interesting.
<mhr3> MCR1, bottom line with optimizations the two are equivalent for primitive types, for complex types it might still make some difference depending on how smart the compiler is
<MCR1> mhr3: Thanks for the summary. In my last merge request I also changed a primitive type to prefix, but in the previous ones (already merged) I just changed non-primitive types AFAIK.
<mhr3> MCR1, that's why i dug it out actually :P
#ubuntu-unity 2012-08-19
<rros> I'm building a simple GTK-app and I'm trying to catch the minimize window event, but this event doesn't seem to get fired when using unity, any suggestions?
<rros> nevermind, I found a bugreport: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/998073
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 998073 in Unity "unity hides minimize event from application" [Low,Triaged]
#ubuntu-unity 2013-08-12
<greyback> morning!
<Mirv> Trevinho: morning! I just filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1211174 which is blocking releasing at the moment, can you make any sense of it?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1211174 in Unity "unity.tests.test_home_lens failing" [Critical,New]
<Mirv> andyrock doesn't seem to be here yet
<Mirv> not sure yet if it's something from the unity stack or if something from the platform stack (where the failing test so far was run) could cause it
<jamesh> hi sil2100
<mzanetti> good morning!
<mzanetti> Saviq: hi
<Saviq> mzanetti, mornin'
<mzanetti> Saviq: any updates I should have?
<Saviq> mzanetti, nothing major, only thing I think is that Rick has set our priorities for August (see ubuntu-engineering@)
<Saviq> mzanetti, so we'll need to potentially reshuffle the work and help wherever needed to reach that
<mzanetti> ok
 * mzanetti reads mails
<mzanetti> Saviq: progress on application management?
<Saviq> mzanetti, there is
<mzanetti> are we using mir on the phone yet?
<Saviq> mzanetti, not by default, no
<Saviq> mzanetti, we're hoping for the end of the week
<mzanetti> nice
<mzanetti> I've seen dednick workarounded the CPU battery draining issue
<mzanetti> makes me happy :)
<sil2100> jamesh: hi! lucene++ is waiting for sponsoring, I think someone should pick it up soon
<sil2100> jamesh: I'll poke the patch pilot as well
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, unfortunately a temporary and short-lived solution
<mzanetti> Saviq: who's the man for the network indicator service? isn't that larsu?
<mzanetti> maybe we should subscribe him to the bug too
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's not a service issue
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's a generic glib vs. Qt one
<mzanetti> well, it seems to crash
<jamesh> sil2100: okay, thanks
<didrocks> sil2100: I think jamesh has other requests, I asked him to wait for you being back :)
<jamesh> the lucene++ one is the main one, so I can clear the merge request queue
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah, that's the "wrong" indicator backend anyway
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's chewie-client and not indicator-network that's used, still
<sil2100> jamesh: \o/ what's the other request? I'm back from holidays now so ready for action
<sil2100> jamesh: btw. did you send me an e-mail with those media-scanner branches?
<jamesh> sil2100: I may need a little more help once I've got everything merged and building in Jenkins
<sil2100> jamesh: or is it just one branch right now?
<mzanetti> Saviq: any pointers where to start fixing this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1210200
<sil2100> Ok
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1210200 in Ubuntu UX "[osk] OSK overlaps launcher when on an app and then navgiate to launcher" [High,New]
<Saviq> mzanetti, with Mir
<Saviq> mzanetti, shell is always just a single surface currently, so there's no way to composite them in the right  order yet
<Saviq> mzanetti, although reaching for the launcher should dismiss the keyboard anyway
<jamesh> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/hollywood/+activereviews has all the pending work.  The boost-fixes branch is probably the easiest one to do a test build against, if that's what you're after.
<mzanetti> Saviq: should it?... not sure about that
<mzanetti> Saviq: I wouldn't say so
<jamesh> sil2100: they all extend the changes in the saucy-fixes branch
<Saviq> mzanetti, add ubuntu-ux to the bug, then
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think that's what I heard - and it kinda makes sense
<Saviq> mzanetti, if you're going for the launcher, most of the time you'll focus another app, so OSK is out of context anyway
<dednick> larsu: ping
<mzanetti> MacSlow: veebers: my X crashed...
<mzanetti> anyways, I think we were done, right?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, yup
<veebers> mzanetti: d'oh :-\ You didn't miss much, yeah was jsut the wrapup
<larsu> dednick: morning
<dednick> larsu: good morning!
<dednick> larsu: i've proposed a couple of branches to qmenu/unitymenumodel on friday. Has to do with some leaking qobjects caused by glib callbacks issueing calls directly to qt.
<larsu> dednick: awesome, I'll have a look in a bit. I fixed the action handling and added the parameter
<larsu> dednick: ooh, but I didn't push it yet. Will do now
<dednick> larsu: cool. thanks, i'll take a look at that and update unity8 to handle.
<larsu> dednick: only use model.action.activate in menu items with a "x-canonical-type". For the normal ones, just call model.activate(). That will handle the parameter for you if the menu item has a target set
<dednick> larsu: i'd much prefer if we can always using the action.
<larsu> dednick: why?
<dednick> larsu: we don't pass the root model around in qml, just the row data. so we don't have access to the model.activate function from outside the list
<larsu> model.activate is accessible in every delegate, no?
<larsu> there shouldn't be any reason why the menu item components need access to the root model
<dednick> larsu: larsu because then they need to know about their own index within the model and such.
<dednick> larsu: actually, i may change how they call activate
<larsu> dednick: I don't understand. Are you doing something substantailly different from examples/unitymenumodel.qml?
<dednick> might be better to signal value changes back to the delegate and let it call activate.
<dednick> larsu: it's a hell of a lot bigger. has to be much more modular.
<larsu> dednick: of course. I mean structurally. The components inside the delegates can always access all roles of its row, can't they?
<larsu> and they should always have the ListView attached property
<dednick> larsu: the delegates can, but the delegates arent the menu items.
<dednick> larsu: nevermind. i'm going to change it.
<dednick> i think it needs to change anyway.
<larsu> hm, okay :)
<dednick> larsu: actually had a q about thte x-canonical-type. there are some menus (eg mute) which don't set the type [to switch] it but have a bool state parameter. Should i be parsing the type in this case to know it's checkable?
<dednick> *parsing the state type
<dednick> larsu: unity7 is just a checkable menu type, but in unity8 i'm guessing we want a switch.
<larsu> dednick: ah, right. I should be exporting that through the role, you shouldn't need to parse the state
<dednick> larsu: ok, so it'll always be in x-canonical-type?
<larsu> dednick: thinking about that right now
<larsu> dednick: it's not really in the implementation, because x-canonical-type is something we added on top of gmenumodel
<larsu> where checks and radios are in gmenumodel itself
<larsu> but this will lead to two type systems for you...
<larsu> kinda weird
<dednick> larsu: hm. the radio is an intersting one.
<larsu> dednick: is it easier for you if I consolidate everything into x-canonical-type?
<larsu> dednick: usually, checks/radios are handled by the same widget as normal menu items
<larsu> i.e., we just draw a check or a radio thing in the margin if gtkmenutracker tells us to
<dednick> larsu: i so have a solution in place for the parsing type.
<larsu> parsing type?
<dednick> larsu: just checking if it's a boolean. if it is, pop a switch in the menu
<larsu> dednick: don't do that, switches and checks are separate things
<dednick> larsu: er. how so.
<larsu> dednick: I'm sure mpt will gladly answer that one ;)
<dednick> larsu: i'm pretty sure there are no checks in unity8
<larsu> what do you mean? In the toolkit?
<dednick> in the design
<larsu> dednick: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sound#Phone
<dednick> larsu: ahh. hm. ok
<dednick> larsu: how do i know it's a check then ?
<larsu> dednick: not at all right now, I'm trying to make up my mind about a good solution
<larsu> dednick: we have two options:
<larsu> (1) consolidate with x-canonical-type
<larsu> (2) make a separate thing, as gtkmenutracker does it
<dednick> larsu: role in unitymenumodel
<dednick> ?
<larsu> if you have separate widgets for check and radio menu items, (1) will be easier
<larsu> otherwise, (2) will be easier (because all you need is a "Check { visible: model.is_check }" or some such)
<dednick> larsu: yes, but i'm guessing we wont be able to render a radio in that case. there's no "group" role is there?
<dednick> different'y from a check i mean
<larsu> it would be is_check and is_radio
<larsu> or a string property that is set to "check" or "radio"
<larsu> whatever you prefer :)
<dednick> larsu: sep roles probably best.
<dednick> now i need to check if we actually do have a checkbox in sdk...
<larsu> dednick: okay, so (2) with "is_check" and "is_radio". Coming up.
<dednick> larsu: ta.
<larsu> oh, isCheck and isRadio, of course
 * larsu always forgets about the camels
<dednick> larsu: i removed model.activate when i changed to action.activate. need to put it back?
<larsu> dednick: I already did
<dednick> larsu: ah. i was just looking at r100
<larsu> dednick: done
<dednick> larsu: that was quick. thanks.
<Cimi> Saviq, ping :)
<Cimi> Saviq, can you throw me all your ideas about why a signal might not be received externally by what is using a component?
<tsdgeos> it's not well connected? the signal is not emitted?
<Saviq> Cimi, can we see some code?
<Cimi> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5976602/
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5976603
<Cimi> basically I added a swapped signal
<Cimi> and in my test case is not sent through :-\
<Cimi> not always I mean...
<Cimi> let me push the code
<Cimi> Saviq, lp:~unity-team/unity/background-ugly
<Saviq> Cimi, here's my output when setting my background to an empty string and back to the right path http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5976613/
<Cimi> Saviq, you see it's missing one
<Saviq> Cimi, it's missing the "swapped" print, that it?
<Cimi> Saviq, yeah
<tsdgeos> the crossfadeimage thing (i.e. receiver) is nto there?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I have one onSwapped handler in Shell.qml
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it's not receiving one
<tsdgeos> ah sorry, got confused by the diff then
<Cimi> which is problem number 1
<Cimi> then I have problem number 2 which is understanding why the swapImage() function is not called when crossfading :)
<Cimi> I think it might be because of the animation
<Cimi> but that's a different thing ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5976628/ seems to print "received swapped" every time
<Cimi> Saviq, what did you change?
<Saviq> Cimi, it's because you have wo handlers
<Cimi> Saviq, even with one didn't change...
<Saviq> Cimi, now I added onSwapped: in CrossFadeImage
<Saviq> Cimi, and indeed I'm not getting the "outside" one
<Saviq> tsdgeos, when you have Foo.qml: Item { onSomething: }; and then Foo { onSomething: }, would you expect both to be called or just the overridden one?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i think both are called
<Saviq> s/overridden/overriding/
<tsdgeos> but can't be sure tbh
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, in a simple example both are
<Saviq> Cimi, I think your problem is that you're emitting the signal twice in a very small time window
<Saviq> Cimi, I "reliably" see that the internal onSwapped is called twice
<Cimi> Saviq, that's why I was trying to put wait(2000)
<Saviq> Cimi, when the external onSwapped is only used once
<Cimi> yes
<Saviq> Cimi, it does feel like a bug, but I can't find an easy way to reproduce
<Cimi> Saviq, it does feel like a bug to me too
<Cimi> Saviq, spent hours on friday
<Saviq> Cimi, either way, do you need the "internal" onSwapped?
<Cimi> Saviq, I put it to test if it was printing correctly
<Saviq> Cimi, and why did you go against the Image { } that was just testing whether the image is ok and to check its aspect ratio
<Saviq> ?
<Cimi> Saviq, mzanetti removed it
<Cimi> Saviq, because this simplifies...
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, but that means that you would see a flicker in the crossfade, no?
<Saviq> Cimi, or will the crossfade not happen if the "new" image is wrong?
<Cimi> Saviq, I wanted to know when crossfadeimage correctly loaded and shown a new image
<Cimi> if two images are correct, onStatusChanged doesn't change (always "Image.Ready" I think)
<Cimi> Saviq, onSourceChanged is not enough to use, because it's too early to get the right status
<Cimi> so was thinking of emitting a signal when the image is correctly loaded, that's why the "Swapped"
<Cimi> which I could rename to loaded or so..
<Cimi> but if it's not reliable I'm doomed
<Saviq> Cimi, sure, I understand, I just want you to make sure that when you set an invalid background, it goes directly to the default one and not to black and then to the default one
<Cimi> Saviq, ahh I see
<Cimi> Saviq, this is a good reason to keep the image loader
<Cimi> Saviq, crossfadeImage should handle that though
<Cimi> Saviq, how about adding an image loader in crossfadeimage?
<Cimi> Saviq, loader/tester
<Saviq> Cimi, it should already "have" one, i.e. the "next" image - you start loading it and report status updates from that image
<Saviq> Cimi, so when Image.Error is spat out of it, you know the source that's set is wrong
<Cimi> Saviq, yes but I want to know the last image that was swapped correctly...
<Saviq> Cimi, why?
<Cimi> Saviq, so I can store it
<Cimi> Saviq, if it fails, it reverts
<Saviq> Cimi, you don't want to store the "last correct value", though, do you?
<Saviq> Cimi, we want to fall back to the default
<Cimi> Saviq, you asked to fallback to the last sane image
<Saviq> Cimi, not for the default?
<Cimi> like I have default, I set red, then blue, then wrong
<Cimi> I want to go back to blue
<Saviq> Cimi, that could be handled in CFI internally
<Saviq> Cimi, but anyway I don't think we should just "ignore" the change
<Saviq> Cimi, but instead go to the default
<Saviq> Cimi, if I said otherwise, sorry, I'm an a$$
<Cimi> no problem
<Cimi> I discovered the craziness of qml and its signals :O
<larsu> dednick: is the qevents branch a temporary workaround for the qt bug?
<dednick> larsu: no, dont think qt will do anything about it.
<dednick> larsu: that's the impression i got from them anyway
<larsu> dednick: bummer. I assume we might hit this in other projects as well.
<dednick> larsu: indeed.
<larsu> dednick: anyway, I'll merge it, we need to get this rolling ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, I think that's the correct thing to do
<Cimi> Saviq, you mean I should revert to default without overriding the gsettings key?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes
<Saviq> Cimi, don't touch gsettings, but display the default
<Cimi> Saviq, so gsettings will keep the broken image?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes
<Saviq> Cimi, that's the correct thing to do
<Saviq> Cimi, we shouldn't be overwriting someone's settings just because our image failed to load
<Saviq> Cimi, we don't know the reason why it failed to load
<Saviq> Cimi, e.g. it might be unavailable right now, but on reboot will be there, for example
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: Saviq: so what we do with the ofono branch?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let me ping jounih for feedback on it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: btw weird thing about the qdbusxml2cpp, we (as with my kde hat) run it on compile time all the time afaik
<tsdgeos> but not going to block on that
<tsdgeos> maybe we need to change the copyright notice though? or?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, was surprised to read that, but it does actually make sense
<Saviq> tsdgeos, same for qmltypes - we should only generate them on change, not build-time
<Saviq> (or do it build-time and compare to see if there's a difference and block on that, actually)
<Saviq> difference between the checked-in one and the generated one, that is
<mzanetti> Saviq: tsdgeos: for the ofono branch we have 2 main questions:
<mzanetti> a) should it be part of unity8 or not (I'd say yes)
<mzanetti> b) some open design figures where I would not block on as it will be refined once designers actually get it on their phones.
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: a) looks good to me, but i agree with some of the comments in which i should be able to use my phone even without entering the sim and then i should have some kind of indicator or way to enter it once "running"
<tsdgeos> that's how most of the phones i've had work
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah... you can cancel the PIN entry already now
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: the only thing we need to figure is how to enter it at some later point in case it was cancelled. But we have a meeting scheduled for tomorrow for that
<tsdgeos> ah good stuff
<larsu> dednick: there's a FIXME before you send the datachangeevent, but it seems to work fine. Is that just a left over?
<dednick> larsu: yeah. i think i was just tagging code that needed the events put in
<dednick> larsu: i'll remove quick.
<larsu> dednick: don't worry about it, I'm removing it with the merge
<dednick> larsu: ok. thanks
<larsu> dednick: your branches are merged. Let me just add a "isToggled" role so that you can find ääout whether to show a check by doing "visible: isChecked && isToggled"
<larsu> oh, "isCheck" of course
<dednick> larsu: toggle will be stored in state parameter no?
<larsu> dednick: only for checks. For radios, you'd need to compare to "target", which "isToggled" does for you
<tsdgeos> Saviq: greyback: so how do we fix https://launchpadlibrarian.net/147378097/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-amd64.platform-api_1%3A0.18.3%2B13.10.20130807-0%2B201308121010~113%2B90~saucy1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ?
<dednick> larsu: ah. i see. ok
<Saviq> greyback, any idea why https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/mir/+sourcepub/3419610/+listing-archive-extra failed, then? and if it's the correct branch anyway?
<Saviq> greyback, it's built from lp:platform-api via https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+recipe/platform-api-mir-daily
<larsu> dednick: done. It's ready to merge from my side.
<greyback> tsdgeos: I'll fix the FTBFS, I understand the Mir change that caused it
<greyback> Saviq: ^^
<tsdgeos> awesome :-)
<dednick> larsu: cool. thanks for that. i'll check it all out asap
<Saviq> greyback, cool
<larsu> dednick: okay. I'll be gone for the next hour or so. Lunchtime :)
<Saviq> greyback, let me know, I'll handle the recipes and the rebuilds
<greyback> Saviq: ack
<tsdgeos> greyback: also was talking about getting a nice autolander and CI for unity-mir, what do you think? is it too soon or can we do that already?
<greyback> tsdgeos: I was waiting for sil2100 's go-ahead, he had to block on that for some reason.
<greyback> sil2100: can we get auto-landing on unity-mir, pretty please?
<tsdgeos> he ran away :D
<tsdgeos> sil2100: did you get the "unity-mir autolanding" msg?
<greyback_> sil2100: it was "can we get auto-landing on unity-mir, pretty please?"
<mzanetti> Saviq: there are rumors that we want to move away from the ./build script. Is that true?
<sil2100> greyback_: !
<sil2100> That's music to my ears
<sil2100> I missed it, but now I hear it
<sil2100> greyback_: does it build with everything that's in saucy now?
<greyback_> sil2100: ah yes, that was why we've to wait. Unfortunately not yet, ricmm has 2 MRs up to fix that
<Saviq> mzanetti, we already can
<Saviq> mzanetti, a simple cmake; make
<Saviq> mzanetti, is all we need
<Saviq> mzanetti, ./build is just a helper
<mzanetti> Saviq: I know... I used that a lot
<mzanetti> Saviq: still it does some other things too, doesn't it?
<Saviq> mzanetti, it installs build and runtime deps
<Saviq> mzanetti, but that can be done manually "the usual way"
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's ut
<Saviq> it
<mzanetti> yeah... just wondering as Wellark told me it would be obsolete and will be removed "soon"
<sil2100> greyback_: since auto-landing requires that we are able to build it without any additional PPAs - if that's possible right now, I can add it tot the config ASAP
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's probably an incorrect statement
<Saviq> mzanetti, I don't see a reason to remove it, really
<Saviq> mzanetti, other than maintainership
<greyback_> sil2100: not possible yet. When it is, you'll be first to know
<sil2100> greyback_: awesome, waiting for the signal then ;)
<Saviq> Wellark, I don't think we'll be removing the build script any time soon, it's just a helper script
<Saviq> Wellark, it's not needed any more, but speeds up things
<Saviq> we might remove the mention of it from CODING
<mzanetti> Saviq: is there a solution (e.g. from unity7) how to generate the initial list of apps in the launcher or do we need to figure something ourselves=
<Saviq> mzanetti, gsettings
<mzanetti> ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites
<Saviq> mzanetti, we should have an .override for it on the phone, but that's about it
<mzanetti> Saviq: not talking about where to store them. but rather where to get a default list in case the setting is empty
<Saviq> ↑
<Saviq> mzanetti, from gsettings' default
<mzanetti> ok.
<Saviq> mzanetti, overridden by the .override file that I don't know what we'll ship it with yet
<Saviq> seb128, larsu, any updates on the "how do we handle settings different between form factors" topic?
<Saviq> i.e. default launcher favourites, default background and such?
<Saviq> and whether changing a setting "propagates" to different ffactors?
<seb128> Saviq, I've not seen any recent discussion about that, I guess it would make more sense to have the feature build into the stack (e.g having db profiles) rather than having different keys (eg Launcher.<form>) and have the code bind to the right one
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... are QSettings not to be used?
<Saviq> mzanetti, aren't QSettings being deprecated?
<mzanetti> Saviq: that would be news to me
<tsdgeos> Saviq: they were, but they didn't write any replacement, so they undeprecated it :D
<Saviq> lol
<mzanetti> oh boy... and I know the reason for all this :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, and anyway - we use gsettings in Ubuntu extensively, so gsettings-qt is the first place to look at
<Saviq> mzanetti, like we have for the background, for example
<mzanetti> Saviq: not saying I would know better, but does it really make sense to switch away from everything G* while still keeping the settings?
<Saviq> mzanetti, about that, we had to revert the background stuff - it broke autopilot, 'cause the default background wasn't there (no idea how that got through the upstream merger)
<Saviq> mzanetti, we're not "switching away from everything G*"
<Saviq> mzanetti, not where we're using it extensively on the desktop (like for gsettings)
<Saviq> mzanetti, and where there isn't a real alternative
<mzanetti> hmm... I don't know enough about GSettings to judge that
<mzanetti> just feels weird to completely write Qt apps but then use gsettings instead of QSettings. Thinking about portability of apps for example
<mzanetti> not a real issue with unity, I agree
<Wellark> Saviq: ok, I will make sure unity8 launcher uses gsettings. I will check out gsettings-qt
<Wellark> Saviq: is it in main/universe?
<mzanetti> Wellark: we already use it in unity iirc
<dednick> anyone know if it's possible to block signals in qml?
<mzanetti> dednick: define "block" signals
<greyback_> tsdgeos: Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/fix-FTBFS-mir-951/+merge/179665
<dednick> mzanetti: change in property value causing signal. equiv of QObject::blockSignals
<Wellark> Saviq: do you have any other technical requirements for the launcher backend?
<Wellark> 14:06 < Saviq> mzanetti, com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites
<Wellark> Saviq: so, reuse the schema from unity7?
<Saviq> Wellark, yes
<Wellark> and paths
<Saviq> Wellark, wherever it makes sense, we should use the same
<Wellark> Saviq: do you have a spec for me or is it the old "dig the source, luke"
<Saviq> Wellark, I have nothing, can't say there is nothing, though
<mzanetti> dednick: what's the issue with QObject::blockSignals
<dednick> mzanetti: ? i'm in qml...
<tsdgeos> greyback_: shall i "auto-merge" ?
<Saviq> didrocks, are the unity gsettings schemas documented somewhere?
<mzanetti> dednick: ah... qml. lemme check
<greyback_> tsdgeos: please
<tsdgeos> done
<Saviq> Wellark, they are effectively documented in the schema itself
<Saviq> tsdgeos, greyback_I can trigger platform-api build?
<Saviq> Wellark, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/view/head:/com.canonical.Unity.gschema.xml
<mzanetti> dednick: can't find anything integrated in QQuickItem. However, I guess you can move the onSignal: methods into a Connections {} item and set that to enabled/disabled
<didrocks> Saviq: I don't think they are TBH :/
<dednick> mzanetti: ah. ok, thanks.
<Saviq> didrocks, the .xml is probably enough, really
<Wellark> Saviq: ok, thanks!
<Saviq> greyback_, hmm, the FTBFS was on lp:platform-api, though
<mzanetti> dednick: if there isn't a enabled property there, you can set/unset the target property
<Wellark> Saviq: seems the schema is installed by libunity-core-6.0-7
<greyback_> Saviq: odd, I just checked here and it was fine
<Saviq> Wellark, yes
<Saviq> greyback_, https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/mir/+sourcepub/3419610/+listing-archive-extra
<Wellark> so, either, we split out the schemas to independent package, or unity8 will depend on unity-core or we do the middle ground: on systems where libunity-core is installed we use that and on systems where there is no unity7 we provide additional package to install the schema
<Saviq> Wellark, it already depends on unity-core
<Wellark> Saviq: or will unity8 have it's own unity-core
<Wellark> Saviq: unity-core does not bring in any unity7 binaries?
<Saviq> Wellark, no, it's just a utility library for "unity shells"
<Saviq> Wellark, whether it's unity7, unity-2d or unity8
<Saviq> Wellark, but there are plans to split the schemas out anyway, I believe
<Wellark> Saviq: ok, sweet. I was worried if we run into trouble with pure unity8 systems or unity7/unity8 hybrids
<Wellark> but it's taken care off
<seb128> mzanetti, we use gsettings for system settings, not app settings
<seb128> mzanetti, and we are talking about writting a gsettings backend for qgsettings, maybe
<mzanetti> seb128: ah ok
<seb128> mzanetti, gsettings has some advantage, those keys are shared being component, not a db specific to an app
<seb128> mzanetti, they also need to have system/vendor override and lockdown support
<seb128> mzanetti, gsettings gives us all that today
<Wellark> seb128: sweet :)
<mzanetti> ah, I see. thanks for clarifying
<seb128> yw
<Wellark> seb128, Saviq: how complete is gsettings-qt?
<Wellark> does it give access to everything we need?
<Saviq> Wellark, complete enough, with Qt and QML bindings
<seb128> Wellark, define "complete", it's working and being used in system settings and phone-app
<seb128> Wellark, it has c++ and qml apis
<Wellark> complete as API parity with the GObject API
<seb128> not yet
<seb128> but you don't need most of things
<Wellark> ok.
<Saviq> Wellark, yeah, so in launcher-backend you'd probably use the c++ api
<Wellark> Saviq: yeah, AFAIK all I need is a way to write a list of values and read them back
<Saviq> Wellark, yup, that's what it'll give you
<Wellark> and get notification if somebody else messes with the list (webapps adding launcher entries, etc)
<Wellark> gsettings supports multiple writers, right?
<seb128> you have read/write/notification on changes
<larsu> Saviq, mzanetti: last I heard was that "someone" wanted to write a gsettings backend for qsettings
<larsu> for apps
<larsu> unity and other desktop components need more flexibility than qsettings, so they use gsettings directly (through a qt wrapper)
<Wellark> Saviq: what package is providing the gicon qml loader?
<Saviq> Wellark, ui toolkit plugin
<larsu> Wellark: but but but don't use it.
<Saviq> lol
<larsu> ;)
<Wellark> larsu: what should be used instead?
<larsu> Wellark: uris. For themed icons, image://theme/<icon-name> (if someone approved my merge, that is)
<larsu> Wellark: what do you need gicon for?
<Wellark> larsu: well, I've seen it being used to get themed icons, but what I need it for is loading icons for launcher items based on the .desktop file Icon key
<Wellark> or, more precisely giving mzanetti a icon URL he can load with qml
<Wellark> what ever providers we have
<larsu> Wellark: ya, use image://theme for that. And bother someone to approve https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/add-unity-theme-icon-provider/+merge/179011
<Wellark> image://gicon/<icon name> seems to do the trick just fine
<Wellark> mzanetti: ^
<larsu> Wellark: yes it does, but don't use it!
<larsu> Wellark: consider it deprecated.
<Wellark> larsu: that loads also from /usr/share/pixmaps ?
<Wellark> for some reason gicon loader doesn't do that
<larsu> Wellark: why should it?
<Wellark> well, I was under the impression that pixmaps belongs to the theme spec and gicon would support it :)
<Wellark> larsu: but as long as your loader supports it I don't care
<larsu> it doesn't
<larsu> it supports themes as per the themeing spec
<larsu> desktop entries may be themed icons or absolute paths
<larsu> that means for you: find out if it's an absolute path. If it is, generate a file:/ uri, else use image://theme/
<larsu> or are you using GDesktopAppInfo?
<mzanetti> sounds sane to me ^^
<Wellark> larsu: http://standards.freedesktop.org/icon-theme-spec/icon-theme-spec-latest.html#directory_layout
<Wellark> "and in /usr/share/pixmaps (in that order)"
<Wellark> firefox and thunderbird install their icons under pixmaps
<larsu> Wellark: if it's in the spec, then my loader supports it (unless qt has a bug)
<Wellark> sweet
<larsu> Wellark: interesting, I thought everybody just used hicolor
<larsu> oh well, TIL.
<Wellark> larsu: what about click? I just make sure click icons have absolute paths?
<larsu> thanks for pointing me to that, Wellark
<mzanetti> Wellark: yeah, absolute for click sounds fine
<larsu> Wellark: either that, or install the icon in a directory that the theming spec mentions
<mzanetti> Wellark: probably we don't even need the clickimageprovider
<larsu> mzanetti: ya, that would be wrong.
<greyback_> Wellark: did you get time to finish the .desktop file parser?
 * larsu acts as if he didn't just read what greyback_ wrote and goes back to hacking
<greyback_> Wellark: or what would you recommend as best tool to use to read .desktop files then?
<mzanetti> greyback_: https://code.launchpad.net/~kaijanmaki/unity8/launcher-backend/+merge/179663
<mzanetti> greyback_: we probably need to move it to a library
<greyback_> mzanetti: +1
<mzanetti> greyback_: feel free to review the parser part and add that ass a comment
<greyback_> mzanetti: sure
<Wellark> larsu: I'm generating some pressure on #sdk to get your MR approved.
<larsu> Wellark: thanks!
<Cimi> Saviq, I find it hard not having a loop here: if the status is Error I have to change the source, but this could create a binding loop
<Wellark> larsu: please, join #sdk
<Saviq> Cimi, don't use a binding, then, use signal handlers
<Cimi> Saviq, I am :-\
<Cimi> Saviq, still complains
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5977163/
<Saviq> Cimi, complains how? if there's no binding, how can it complain that there's a binding loop?
<Cimi> Saviq, onStatusChanged: if status == error -> source = defaultbg
<Cimi> Saviq, if defaulting is error, it loops maybe
<Cimi> *defaultbg
<Saviq> Cimi, well, you do protect against that in the if()
<Saviq> Cimi, what does it complain about?
<Cimi> Saviq, indeed, but still complains
<Cimi> Saviq, QWARN  : qmltestrunner::Shell::test_wallpaper_wrong() file:///home/cimi/Development/unity/unity8.fix-wallpaper/Shell.qml:150:9: QML CrossFadeImage: Binding loop detected for property "status"
<Cimi> Saviq, unless I have a different handler in crossfadeimage
<Cimi> and they collide
<Saviq> Cimi, it's difficult to see, push to the branch, please
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> Saviq, pushed in background ugly
<Saviq> Cimi, it doesn't build/run
<Cimi> weird
<Cimi> Saviq, error? build here
<Saviq> Cimi, tests/mocks/GSettings isn't there
<Saviq> Cimi, clean build won't work
<Cimi> Saviq, ouch
<Cimi> Saviq, pushed
<Saviq> Cimi, file:///home/michal/dev/canonical/unity8/repo/Shell.qml:123:9: Cannot assign to non-existent property "onPictureUriChanged"
<Saviq>              onPictureUriChanged: backgroundImage.source = pictureUri
<Saviq> Cimi, there is no "onFooBarChanged" on GSettings
<Saviq> larsu, right ↑? could there be?
<larsu> Saviq: no there isn't, because these properties are loaded at runtime
<larsu> Saviq: there's a onChanged(keyname) on a GSettings object
<Cimi> so I need an extra property for that
<Saviq> Cimi, ↑
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can you add to https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/app-preview-data/+merge/179348 the steps to get the click scope?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, doing
<tsdgeos> i can't find them (you told them on friday) and i guess they'll be useful to others if they want to give it a look
<dednick> larsu: ping
<fginther> didrocks, hello! Is there a way to tell what bzr revision was built by a daily release build?
<dednick> larsu: should remove theme icon provider from qmenumodel?
<dednick> larsu: since you've proposed it to ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<didrocks> fginther: it's in debian/changelog
<didrocks> you will see it
<didrocks> as well as when it's merging back
<Saviq> tsdgeos, added to description
<didrocks> it's part of the commit message
<tsdgeos> awesome
<fginther> didrocks, thx
<didrocks> yw
<Cimi> dunno
<Cimi> Saviq, I skip the hangout and keep focusing here...
<Cimi> Saviq, I don't want to lose the concentraiton
<Saviq> Cimi, k
<Saviq> nic-doffay, standup
<Saviq> mterry, can you hear us?
<Cimi> is the background property needed or not?
<mterry> Saviq, no, hmm
<mterry> Saviq, can now
<dednick> larsu: also, do we need to bump qmenumodel version? or is that done automatically?
<larsu> dednick: I wanted to remove it once it lands in ui-toolkit, but it looks like that won't happen soon, because it misses testing
<larsu> dednick: maybe Wellark will write them...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: on the app ppreview thing
<tsdgeos> it's sloowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<Saviq> tsdgeos, meaning?
<tsdgeos> i.e. i click on the "Fake Calculator", wait around 2 seconds, and then the preview opens
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, we need a spinner
<larsu> dednick: good point about the version. I'll bump it.
<tsdgeos> is it waiting to fetch all the data for the interwebs?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and fix the scope, too
<tsdgeos> yeah a spinner would help
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<larsu> dednick: ugh, how do I even do that? Can't find the proper line in CMakeLists.txt
<dednick> larsu: no idea.
<seb128> larsu, what version?
<larsu> seb128: qmenumodel
<larsu> seb128: we want to add unitymenumodel, and unity8 should depend on the version that has it
<seb128> larsu, do you want to change the abi version then?
<larsu> seb128: no,  I don't think that's necessary
<seb128> larsu, ok, so just edit unity8's control to version the depends?
<larsu> seb128: right, but I can't figure out where cmake sets the dep in qmenumodel
<larsu> seb128: s/dep/version
<seb128> larsu, just version in the packaging?
<seb128> larsu, I'm not sure qml has proper versionning/check of versions
<larsu> seb128: hm. Where in the packaging is the version set?
<seb128> larsu, out of bumping the abi/import number
<seb128> larsu,
<seb128> $ grep qmenumodel unity8/debian/control
<seb128> ...
<seb128> Depends: qmenumodel-qml,
<seb128>  
<seb128> when unity8 starts usuing unitymenumodel change that line in
<seb128> Depends: qmenumodel-qml (>> 20130812)
<seb128> or whatever is the version that got the feature landed
<larsu> seb128: ah! okay. So no changes in qmenumodel needed
<larsu> dednick|lunch: ^^
<larsu> seb128: thank you!
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm doomed, still the binding loop even with the if
<tsdgeos> what?
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5977466/
<tsdgeos> #1  0x49c06090 in OPENSSL_cpuid_setup () from /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libcrypto.so.1.0.0
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yikes
<tsdgeos> ¿?
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you please help Cimi?
<tsdgeos> again!
<mzanetti> sure
<mzanetti> Cimi: what up?
<Cimi> mzanetti, still the problem with the background fallback
<tsdgeos> what's wrong with my libcrypto? :(
<Cimi> mzanetti, had multiple issues...
<mzanetti> Cimi: ah ok
<mzanetti> Cimi: what's the branch again?
<Cimi> lp:~unity-team/unity/background-ugly
<greyback_> tsdgeos: the NSA are after you, run quick!
 * tsdgeos throws the phone out of the window
<Cimi> mzanetti, I'm going to have lunch, s
<mzanetti> ok
<Cimi> mzanetti, yes, now...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mzanetti: greyback_: can you guys do ./run_on_device -g on a Nexus 4 (if you have one)?
<tsdgeos> i'm getting that ssl crash
<tsdgeos> works without the .g
 * mzanetti tries
<tsdgeos> :F
<mzanetti> Cimi: when you're back, let me know what the issues are...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, greyback_ yeah we have an image
<greyback_> Saviq: now to see if it works..
<tsdgeos> good
 * tsdgeos tries
<dednick|lunch> larsu: approved.
<larsu> dednick: thanks!
<sil2100> Trevinho, andyrock: ping
<Cimi> mzanetti, back
<Cimi> mzanetti, binding loop first of all
<Cimi> ...
<andyrock> sil2100, pong
<andyrock> sil2100, welcome back! :D
<sil2100> andyrock: thanks! ;) This week let's take care of the new compiz for saucy - but besides that, do you think you could take a look at an unity test failing?
<sil2100> AP one
<dednick> fginther: ping
<andyrock> sil2100, sure
<andyrock> sil2100, have you got a link?
<andyrock> sil2100, with all the failures?
<sil2100> andyrock: it's just one failure, let me fetch it
 * andyrock missed the "an"
<andyrock> :D
<sil2100> andyrock: for instance here http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/927/
<fginther> dednick, otp, I'll be available in a few minutes
<andyrock> sil2100, fails here too
<sil2100> andyrock: can you fix it? ;) It's blocking platform even!
<andyrock> sil2100, i can try... maybe something changed in bamf and wait_utils_application_is_runnig does not work
<sil2100> Could be!
<larsu> didrocks: any idea what this error is? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/qmenumodel-saucy-armhf-autolanding/2/console
 * larsu read daily build and thought of didrocks :)
<didrocks> as everyone :p
<didrocks> but I guess this just updated at the wrong time
<didrocks> between an index refresh
<didrocks> so no need to bother the QA team, just retry and it should be fine :)
<sil2100> andyrock: thanks!
<dednick> larsu, didrocks: i re-approved already
<andyrock> np!
<larsu> didrocks: thanks!
<didrocks> larsu: yw ;)
<Cimi> mzanetti, ?
<mzanetti> Cimi: in a hangout atm
<Cimi> ok
<mzanetti> Cimi: but I pushed one fix already
 * Cimi looks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: greyback_: bad news, still black screen :'(
<greyback_> tsdgeos: damn. You tested Mir alone, and same problem?
<tsdgeos> greyback_: yeah, mir_demo_server + mir_client_accelerated
<greyback_> tsdgeos: something more fundamental broken so. No messages in stdout/stderr either?
<tsdgeos> nothing :-/
<Cimi> mzanetti, we still have the loop though :|
<mzanetti> Cimi: I'll check it out after the hangout...
<dednick> Saviq: ping
 * dednick has a present for you
<sil2100> jamesh: if anything, the new lucene++ is in saucy now
<sil2100> jamesh: so we can proceed with merging in all the bits and pieces for media-scanner
<tedg> larsu, Woot!  UMM!  :-)
<sil2100> jamesh: I'm re-running CI for your merge
<tedg> dednick, You're now on my harass list :-)
<larsu> tedg: ;)
<andyrock> sil2100, fixed
<andyrock> sil2100, is there already a bug on lp?
<dednick> tedg: lucky me.
<sil2100> andyrock: let me check if Mirv filled one in
<dednick> tedg: is there anything in particular you want to harass me about? :)
<tedg> dednick, Just the UMM branch into unity8 trunk.
<sil2100> andyrock: yes, there seems one!
<sil2100> andyrock: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1211174
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1211174 in Unity "test_home_lens.HomeScopeSearchTests.test_quick_run_app failing" [Critical,New]
<sil2100> andyrock: thanks a lot for fixing! Any branch I could take a look? Where was the problem?
<didrocks> sil2100: btw, the number of AP tests failing on unity is quite high, but let's see once you have those in
<dednick> tedg: i c. waiting on a review. :) need to harass some on from unity8 ui team.
<didrocks> sil2100: so, I hope you can release this unity easily ;)
<andyrock> sil2100, Trevinho changed the dbus path
<tedg> dednick, Then we need to work on moving the indicators over as we solve integration issues.
<didrocks> andyrock: can you check if nothing else is impacted?
<tedg> dednick, I'd like to figure those out and get those bugs fixed ASAP.  But it's going to be harder for us until that lands.
<andyrock> it was something like that before /Application341234
<andyrock> now it's /Application/23424
<andyrock> didrocks, sure
<didrocks> thanks! :)
<tedg> dednick, Ah, so I just need to harass someone to review it.... Saviq, do you need me to call anyone to cancel your plans for the evening?   ;-)
<sil2100> \o/
<didrocks> sil2100: given that information, I think you can force the publication of platform
<didrocks> (and everything stuck on it then ;))
<fginther> dednick, pong
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, can I do it the old way? i.e. run cu2d-platform-head-3.0publish manually first? Since forcing publication would also force it if there were any packaging changes, right?
<didrocks> sil2100: you can run with auto_publication
<didrocks> or just the publish step
<didrocks> right :)
<didrocks> easier
<dednick> fginther: sorry, ment to unping.
<fginther> dednick, no worries
<sil2100> didrocks: if, by any chance, the publish job goes green, will it trigger all the rdeps when I do it by just running the publish job?
<sil2100> Ok, today is not a good day for me and jenkins
<sil2100> It's already the second time I double clicked something ;/
<andyrock> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/autopilot/fix-1211174/+merge/179742
<didrocks> sil2100: all the rdepends will run if they were in manual publishing mode
<sil2100> didrocks: I re-ran the publish job (twice, the second time I hope I aborted in time) ;/ Sorry about that
<didrocks> sil2100: no worry
<didrocks> sil2100: seems ati worked that time
<didrocks> ah, it's still in the apps
<didrocks> not mirslaves yet
<sil2100> andyrock: what makes me happy is that it's in autopilot \o/
<sil2100> andyrock: so we can get it released much faster!
<andyrock> sil2100, :D
<andyrock> didrocks, btw I don't see any other broken things in ap because of that bamf change
<didrocks> andyrock: ok, so the broken tests are because of something else?
<andyrock> didrocks, what tests?
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, it's in AP? nice :)
<sil2100> didrocks: yes ;) Trevi changed a path in bamf, and AP wasn't changed to fit that
<didrocks> great ;)
<mzanetti> Cimi: re
<Cimi> mzanetti, here I am
<mzanetti> Cimi: that was a meeting...
<Cimi> hah
<mzanetti> Cimi: so... binding loop you said
<mzanetti> lemme check
<Cimi> mzanetti, if defaultBackground is Image.Error basically...
<Cimi> but actually not
<sil2100> andyrock: top approved!
<andyrock> sil2100, sweet thanks"
<andyrock> !
<mzanetti> Cimi: right... I see where it happens
<mzanetti> Cimi: actually I think its a false positive from the QML engine
<Cimi> hah
<Cimi> Saviq, I can kill myself
<Cimi> Saviq, two qml bugs in one day
<mzanetti> because the state changes to Error, then we set another image which triggers the state change again
<mzanetti> if we would continue to set invalid images it'd be a valid loop
<Cimi> mzanetti, no
<Cimi> mzanetti, because if it's error the loop stops
<Cimi> mzanetti, since you set to defaultBg
<Cimi> mzanetti, at that point it's either image.ready
<Cimi> mzanetti, or image.error but doesn't go in the loop because there's source != defaultBg
<mzanetti> exactly... so we're not really having a loop because we know we're setting a good one the second time
<mzanetti> Cimi: so I'd say we can either ignore this warning or set the corrected image delayed to get rid of it
<Cimi> mzanetti, delayed? how?
<Cimi> mzanetti, with extra prop?
<mzanetti> Cimi: as setting something in a delayed fashion is quite ugly in QML (we'd need a Timer etc) I'd vote for ignoring this warning in this case
<mzanetti> unless Saviq objects ^^
<Cimi> mzanetti, Saviq it actually happens only if you set an invalid image
<Cimi> so it's not like spamming the debug every time...
<mzanetti> hmm... well, let me try something
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok... I just tested what happens in case the defaultBackground would be invalid (e.g. file deleted from disk)
<mzanetti> Cimi: in that case the binding loop detection seems to do the right thing and stops calling everything
<Cimi> mzanetti, what? :)
<Cimi> mzanetti, if is invalid, it loops?
<Cimi> why?
<mzanetti> Cimi: well, in case we get Image.Error we set the defaultBackground
<Cimi> but after that
<Cimi> it doesn't proceed
<Cimi> mzanetti, source will be == defaultBg
<andyrock> sil2100, didrocks http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/920/label=autopilot-ati/testReport/junit/unity.tests.test_command_lens/CommandScopeSearchTests/test_run_before_refresh/  this one should be fixed too now
<mzanetti> Cimi: assuming that would be invalid too (because the user deleted the file) we also get this warning, but in that case its valid and the image stays in Image.Error
<mzanetti> Cimi: so that's good too
<mzanetti> Cimi: and once we are in this state we perfectly recover because when the setting changes, we set source through an assignment (not a binding) and we enable all the stuff again
<mzanetti> Cimi: so I can't see an error right now.
<sil2100> andyrock: the same issue?
<mzanetti> Cimi: just that warning from QML which is understood and doesn't hurt us. Now its just waiting for Saviq to tell us if he's fine with it or we need to get rid of the warning by using some more stuff (like a Timer to set it delayed or add back the other "useless" image just to check if it can be loaded)
<andyrock> sil2100, yeah that test is using the same function
<mzanetti> Cimi: were there any other issues? I fixed the one with the empty setting in the beginning
<sil2100> andyrock: two birds with one stone ;)
<Cimi> mzanetti, nope, now I need to see if autopilot crashes
<mzanetti> Cimi: huh? why would that happen?
<Cimi> we can check that early tomorrow when saviq comes back
<Cimi> we were having autopilot issues with the greeter
<Cimi> I don't know
<Cimi> michal knows
<didrocks> andyrock: ah great! :)
<Saviq> Cimi, not crashes, fails
<Saviq> dednick, a gift? gimme gimme! :D
<Wellark> Saviq: is X-Ubuntu-StageHint a list?
<Wellark> tedg: ^
<tedg> Wellark, Not sure, sorry.  Perhaps greyback_ would know.
<Wellark> greyback_: ^
<Wellark> somebody who knows please comment here: https://code.launchpad.net/~kaijanmaki/unity8/launcher-backend/+merge/179663/comments/406052
<Wellark> and also provide a list of expected values if possible
<greyback_> Wellark: I'm not 100%, but I think no. It is a string.
<greyback_> but best get someone who is definite to say
<Wellark> tedg: are there any other custom keys for the click .desktop files?
<Wellark> greyback_, Saviq: or for the unity8 in general?
<tedg> greyback_, Is Unity going to register for the name "com.canonical.Unity.WindowStack" ?
<tedg> Wellark, Yeah, mostly housekeeping though: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/upstart-app-launch/trunk.13.10/view/head:/desktop-hook.c#L198
<Wellark> tedg, greyback_, Saviq: all the keys I know about that are currently used in existing .desktop files are here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kaijanmaki/unity8/launcher-backend/view/head:/plugins/Unity/Launcher/backend/desktop-entry.y#L102
<Wellark> please, inform me if I'm missing any
<tedg> Wellark, Why do we need all of them?
<tedg> Wellark, Is there not an keyfile parser in Qt?
<greyback_> tedg: it can, just need to change the code.
<Wellark> tedg: because all the keys that we know about are "free"
<tedg> greyback_, Thoughts?  I was thinking perhaps that way we could move it around if need be.
<Wellark> tedg: X-Ubuntu-Application-ID was a new one
<Wellark> tedg: that's the $APP_ID
<Wellark> ?
<tedg> Wellark, Yeah
<Wellark> tedg: and yes, there is a "ini" file reader in Qt
<Wellark> but it can't handle the existing .desktop files
<Wellark> not all of them
<greyback_> tedg: sorry, I lost you. Move what around?
<Wellark> some translations get it confused
<tedg> greyback_, The window list dbus infomation.  We could move it to a different process if it had its own name.
<Wellark> tedg: what is X-Ubuntu-Old-Path ?
<tedg> Wellark, Hmm, okay.  I would have suggested using the GLib one then :-)
<tedg> Wellark, We override the path variable, so it just puts the value in incase that's useful.
<tedg> Wellark, Don't think anyone would use it.
<greyback_> tedg: it needs to be part of unity, as that's the only process which can know the app & window list.
<tedg> greyback_, Well, it needs to be part of the piece of Unity that connects to Mir, but what we call "Unity" may shift over time.
<tedg> It may become less... unified...
<tedg> <rimshot>
<Wellark> tedg: gdesktopappinfo does not support custom groups
<Wellark> nor Action definitions
<tedg> Wellark, Sure, but GKeyFile can do the parsing.  And the latest version I think does Actions.
<tedg> It was on the TODO list, not sure where it is.
<greyback_> tedg: if that happens, then we'll deal with it. But right now this is the easiest implementation, and it is done. Bring it up on the ML if you want to propose it further, get other people's input
<Wellark> tedg: and GKeyFile does not do translations
<tedg> Wellark, https://developer.gnome.org/glib/2.30/glib-Key-value-file-parser.html#g-key-file-get-locale-string
<Wellark> tedg: if you know the locale
<tedg> Wellark, " If locale is NULL then the current locale is assumed. "
<Wellark> tedg: that does not handle the in-file translations
<Wellark> which suck
<tedg> greyback_, To be clear, I'm not suggesting changing it today.  Just making that possible in future.
<Wellark> but we have to support them
<tedg> Wellark, Hmm, I'm pretty sure it does.  We've distro patched it quite a bit there.
<tedg> Wellark, I believe it does both language packs and in file.
<Wellark> and gkeyfile does not know anything about X-[Ubuntu|GNOME]-GettextDomain
<greyback_> tedg: sure, it's only code, we can always change it :)
<tedg> Wellark, Not upstream, we distro patch.
<greyback_> tedg: can I ask you one thing about https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart-app-launch/libupstart-flesh/+merge/178296/comments/406142
<tedg> NO!
<tedg> :-)
<Wellark> and the last thing: gkeyfile deals with string keys in it's API and thus relies on extensive string comparison
<tedg> greyback_, What's up?
<Wellark> my parser uses bison/flex with zero string comparison for the preknown keys
<greyback_> tedg: app can launch another PID. That other PID can create create a new Mir Surface. To authorize it, shell needs to know that new process' PID
<Wellark> tedg: do you need more reasons? :)
<greyback_> tedg: am I right, or am I missing something?
<tedg> Wellark, Eh, I'd take a well worn parser over a faster one :-)
<tedg> Wellark, It doesn't matter really.
<tedg> greyback_, Sure, I think it probably does need to know that PID, but it will be the same app_id.
<tedg> greyback_, We don't have the cgroup stuff setup today, so I don't know exactly how that'll work though.
<tedg> greyback_, I think that the cgroup ID will be the PID of the main process.
<greyback_> tedg: ok, so 1 app_id can have multiple PIDs, and those PIDs can all have individual surfaces if they wanted.
<tedg> greyback_, So you'll be able to check the PIDs cgroup.
<tedg> greyback_, Yes
<greyback_> tedg:  If one of those PIDs creates a surface, I need to check that the PID belongs to that app_id's cgroup
<Saviq> Wellark, re: StageHint, I'd say a list, yes
<Saviq> greyback_, after all apps need to be able to support both stages ↑
<greyback_> upstart has all those PIDs internally, no?. Would it be possible to have upstart-app-lib make that easy for me? :)
<greyback_> Saviq: I thought hint was what was the preferred stage
<greyback_> ok, I misunderstood
<Saviq> greyback_, the first one can be the preferred
<greyback_> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> greyback_, but if app supports both, we need to know
<Saviq> as we can only assume that "no hint" == "only main"
<tedg> greyback_, In theory, I'm just not sure.  We get a set of PIDs but I'm not sure if Upstart will have all or a subset.
<tedg> greyback_, But we could put a helper function in the library.  And then fix it there.
<tedg> greyback_, Something like "pid_in_appid" and we can look.
<tedg> greyback_, Then eventually we'll get cgroup support, and it should be transparent for you.
<greyback_> tedg: yep, that would be perfect
<greyback_> cool
<tedg> greyback_, Does the final comment here work?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5978379/
<Wellark> Saviq: can you reply on the MR and provide at least some values we currently know about?
<Saviq> Wellark, MainStage, SideStage - that's it, for the foreseeable future
<Saviq> Wellark, with the first one being preferred, if both are given
<dednick> Saviq: ping
<tedg> greyback_, Hmm, so I was thinking differently.
<tedg> greyback_, I did it as you provide the app_id and the PID
<Saviq> dednick, pong
<tedg> greyback_, Would that work?  In theory if they're requesting a surface, they give you the app_id, no?
<dednick> Saviq: did you have a link to a wiki regarding the lifetime of qml objects?
<tedg> greyback_, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart-app-launch/libupstart-flesh/revision/78
<Saviq> dednick, http://qt-project.org/wiki/SharedPointersAndQmlOwnership
<dednick> Saviq: thanks
<greyback_> tedg: all I get from Mir is "hey, I've been asked to create a surface by a process with pid x"
<tedg> greyback_, Huh, interesting.
<greyback_> tedg: yep, it's pretty limiting. But if you don't think my request is possible, I'll see if I can lean on the Mir guys for more info.
<tedg> greyback_, It's not as easy... let me investigate a bit.
<greyback_> tedg: ok
<greyback_> tedg: I'm going offline now, but catch you tomorrow
<greyback_> g'night
<Saviq> dednick, >>= means something else than >=
<dednick> Saviq: looked at the debian control spec. didnt seem to be documented.
<dednick> >> is scrictly greater
<Saviq> dednick, hmm indeed
<Saviq> dednick, you're probably right
<dednick> Saviq: whoop. do you think you can take a look at that MP tomorrow? thomas is pretty eager to get it in.
<Saviq> dednick, about the unitymenumodel one?
<Saviq> dednick, I think so, yeah
<dednick> Saviq: yeah
<dednick> Saviq: cool. thanks. it might have to change a bit first though. I htink it's leaking like a sieve.
<Saviq> lol
<dednick> unitymenumodel is anyway
<dednick> thanks to my additions :(
<dednick> returning new from model::data = bad.
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, indeed ;)
<Saviq> dednick, unless there's no parent, in which case the deleted delegate would clean them up (assuming they wont dataChanged() first, which might lead to leaks anyway)
<dednick> Saviq: yeah.. i dont think the parent is being set on the objects that i return at all. they're being used like properties rather than objects.
<dednick> Saviq: i'm just getting rid of the fancy stuff in unitymenumodel. not really needed anymore anyway
<Saviq> dednick, k
<seb128> dednick, Saviq: sorry I typoed that one, it's either >= or >> ;-)
<Sharp1> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 13.04 and if I set up a hotcorner to switch workspaces in Unity Tweak Tool, it doesn't work after I log out and log in again. The settings stays the same in Unity Tweak Tool, but the corner does nothing. Does anyone have a solution?
#ubuntu-unity 2013-08-13
<Mirv> bregma: regarding the unity7 AP tests, just another reference point from two successive test runs, the '+':s of which prevented the automatic release this time http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5979939/
<Mirv> in case there'd be something that could be made more solidly succeeding
<sil2100> jamesh: hi!
<sil2100> jamesh: did you get my e-mail?
<jamesh> sil2100: hi.  I saw your comment on the MP.  Was there some other email?
<jamesh> Thanks for your work on lucene++ though: we're deciding what to do about the test failures now
<jamesh> Looks like we'll disable them for now, since they appear to be broken in trunk too and pass locally
<sil2100> jamesh: sounds good for me! NP, and once this gets in let's deal with releasing media-scanner to the world
<jamesh> sil2100: yep.
<Cimi> Saviq, ping
<Saviq> Cimi, pong
<Cimi> Saviq, ciao
<Cimi> Saviq, so can you test the last rev with autopilot?
<Saviq> Cimi, sure, will do
<Saviq> Cimi, and well, CI can, too ;)
<Cimi> there's just one minor thing I belive
<Cimi> background property of root, not sure it will have to be an alias or not
<Cimi> readonly alias might be good
<mzanetti> Cimi: just ran the autopilot tests with the background branch... all passed
<Cimi> mzanetti, and you confirm is failing without?
<Cimi> mzanetti, a previous rev...
<mzanetti> Cimi: no... I never saw it failing
<mzanetti> Cimi: ah... hmm... there is one thing:
<mzanetti> Cimi: if there is no image set because of a wrong url. then the greeter has some weird behavior. i.e. it doesn't fully slide away etc
<mzanetti> Cimi: I could see how that might has broken the tests in environments where no background is set
<Cimi> mzanetti, rev 167 should fail
<Cimi> mzanetti, mmm the branch is supposed to fix those
<Cimi> mzanetti, it should revert to default bg in case
<mzanetti> Cimi: yep... let me just try without my fix if I can reproduce the issue
<Saviq> mzanetti, set your background to an invalid one
<Saviq> mzanetti, or to an empty string
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's when they failed
<Saviq> mzanetti, 'cause greeter was never "ready"
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... I've fixed that one now... but let me verify
<Cimi> mzanetti, thought was fixed in the branch...
<mzanetti> Cimi: Saviq: yep. confirmed. with an empty background it failed with revision 174, but works with 175
<mzanetti> of this branch lp:~unity-team/unity/background-ugly
<Saviq> mzanetti, k cool
<Cimi> I'll clean up and push to unity8 :P
<mzanetti> :D
<dednick> larsu: good morning!
<larsu> dednick: morning :)
<dednick> larsu: would you mind taking a look? https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qmenumodel/remove.unitymenuaction/+merge/179800
<dednick> larsu: we're leaking :(
<dednick> larsu: had to remove UnityMenuAction
<larsu> dednick: hm, activate() does magic now...
<larsu> dednick: fine by me if it's fine by you
<larsu> and I guess it is, since you wrote it :)
<tsdgeos> dednick: when using https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator.positions/+merge/179505 clock is not on the right anymore, is this ok?
<dednick> larsu: well, i wasnt really sure about the activate. could do activateWithData if you prefer
<dednick> but then magic will just be shifted to unity8
<dednick> tsdgeos: er. let me check that out. doesnt sound right
<tsdgeos> dednick: on the device, on the pc is on the right
<dednick> tsdgeos: pc?
<tsdgeos> dednick: Personal computer, laptop
<dednick> tsdgeos: hm. i havent seen that. what indicator is that?
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> let me start again
<larsu> dednick: fair enough. I'm approving.
<tsdgeos> dednick: if i run unity8 on my laptop, the clock is correctly on the right, but if run unity8 on the phone it is not on the right
<tsdgeos> dednick: clearer now?
<dednick> tsdgeos: ahha. yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pushed fixes to app-preview-data
<tsdgeos> oka
<Saviq> tsdgeos, will talk with the online guys later to see if it should work already
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so don't top-approve yet
<dednick> tsdgeos: it's possibly because the files are still being read from install folder. let me check it out
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanks
<Saviq> dednick, looking at lp:~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicators-behaviour.tabs - MainView is kinda scary to use there, it's meant to *be* the main view...
<sil2100> Trevinho, andyrock, bregma: ping
<andyrock> sil2100, pong
<dednick> Saviq: indeed it is scary. unfortunately it's the only thing that tabs work on at the moment. I spoke to SDK, but it's not really on their priority list.
<Saviq> dednick, mhm :/
<andyrock> sil2100, what's up?
<sil2100> andyrock: hi! Poor you! You always respond to my pings ;) And you know what my pings are usually about!
<sil2100> andyrock: failing AP tests, oh noes!
<tsdgeos> Saviq: dednick: yeah i remember looking at that and then running away :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: dednick: also i guess you have that "let's override this internal property" for that reason, right?
<dednick> Saviq: PageStacks are the same. i have no idea why they seem relucant to do something about it.
<dednick> tsdgeos: yep
<Saviq> dednick, mhm
<andyrock> sil2100,  :D do you have a list of need-fixing tests right?
<sil2100> andyrock: so, I actually have two lists, let me bring those in
<dednick> tabs seem like a fairly normal thing to have in a view...
<tsdgeos> +1
<dednick> larsu: any idea why the version format of qmenumodel has suddenly changed?
<larsu> dednick: no. Do you mean the version of the package?
<tsdgeos> dednick: wait, i may not be running the correct code on the phone
<dednick> larsu: yeah, it was 0.2.6daily13.06.07-0ubuntu1  , now  0.2.6+13.10.20130812-0ubuntu1
<larsu> dednick: no clue - maybe they changed the format of the daily builds and qmenumodel didn't have a release in a while...
<dednick> larsu: yeah, i guess so
<dednick> larsu: i think we should bump it up to 0.2.7
<larsu> dednick: sure, feel free to do so (I'm a bit preoccupied with i-messages right now -- I'll by on vacation from tomorrow)
<dednick> larsu: ok :) i'll stop bugging you in that cas
<larsu> dednick: heh, didn't mean it like that. Just wanted to let you know I don't have time for changing the version ;)
<dednick> larsu: sure. i meant it in hurry up and finish messaging ;)
<larsu> ha :)
<dednick> Saviq: how do you actually go about bumping package version up? is all you need to to is add new section to debian/changelog?
<Saviq> dednick, yes
<Saviq> dednick, just add a *released* version entry
<Saviq> dednick, just the upstream version (i.e. 7.83.1 in the case of unity8)
<Saviq> dednick, daily release takes care of the rest
<dednick> Saviq: ok, thanks
<didrocks> we do all the heavy work ;)
<didrocks> prefer still -0ubuntu1 though if you want to easily rebuild locally the package
<didrocks> (but that's just for your own ease)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what's your opinion on https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/less_repeated_stuff_cmake/+merge/179875 ?
<tsdgeos> ok or ko?
<dednick> quite interesting that unity8 is version 7... ;)
<mzanetti> dednick: I think its common to have 7.80 for 8-alpha, 7.90 for 8-beta etc
<dednick> mzanetti: ahh i see. like v0.X
<Saviq> dednick, yup
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm torn, on the one hand I agree it's spurious, on the other I like the plugins self-contained, so that you can effectively take 'em out and the build should work ~without intervention
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but it's not really the case anyway, probably
<tsdgeos> Saviq: probably you'd need stuff from the toplevel cmakelists too
<tsdgeos> as the project() call and whatnot
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, exactly
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so yeah - ok
<tsdgeos> okidoki
 * mzanetti agrees
<dednick> Saviq: this right? https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qmenumodel/bump-0.2.7/+merge/179879
<Saviq> dednick, +1, maybe a slightly more descriptive changelog entry would be useful, though
<dednick> :) yeah, i was just thinking that
<Saviq> dednick, commented on lp:~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicators-behaviour.tabs
 * mzanetti loves this ^^
<Saviq> mzanetti, +1
<mzanetti> looks like a simple change (design-wise) but improves usability in so many ways
<Saviq> mzanetti, we're actually supposed to get the same for the dash
<Saviq> mzanetti, to replace the bottom bar
<mzanetti> hmm... not sure how that will look. but lets see.
<dednick> Saviq: thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, like the video you're getting in your email, more or less
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you got it, too, but don't worry about it for now
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, dednick you might be interested in the fallout from IoM, though
<Saviq> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1ypEDFzqRcYXKNcEVzAEG5KgdCWfgwiUHlmP5NledYzo/edit
<Saviq> not huge, but good to keep in mind
<dednick> i dont like the sound of "fallout"
<mzanetti> hehe
<Cimi> mzanetti, I think background property should be readonly alias of backgroundImage.source
<mzanetti> Cimi: we write it in line 448
<dednick> is a self approval of a version bump ok? :)
<Saviq> dednick, approved
<Cimi> mzanetti, that's bad
<dednick> Saviq: thanks
<mzanetti> Cimi: I don't see why
<Cimi> mzanetti, because it's not in sync with the shell
<Saviq> dednick, btw, it might make sense next time to explain why the release is needed (if there is such a reason ;))
<Cimi> mzanetti, so my branch breaks it
<Cimi> mzanetti, I am using source independently
<Cimi> source of crossfadeimage btw
<mzanetti> Cimi: have to go to a meeting now. I'll ping you in 20 mins for this
<dednick> Saviq: "I like to give myself work"
<dednick> and annoy people with useless MPs
<Saviq> dednick, ;)
<Cimi> mzanetti, what's background property?
<Cimi> who needs it?
<dednick> how many edges do we have on this phone? i could swear we only have 4 to play with...
<Saviq> rotfl
<Saviq> dednick, it's *the* edge
<mzanetti> :D
<Saviq> there can be only one
<Saviq> dednick, but there's 4 on the back, too!
<mzanetti> there's at least 2 on the left side :D
<Saviq> dednick, and with the Edge's design, there's like 24 total!
<dednick> we going to have underhand touch detect? stroke with right index finger opens the calculator.
<Cimi> mzanetti, you back
<Cimi> mzanetti, I think it's used by the lockscreen
<mzanetti> Cimi: yes, now I am
<Cimi> mzanetti, the real shell background don't need it
<mzanetti> Cimi: what exactly is the issue?
<Cimi> mzanetti, I was wondering if we could have dropped the background property of shekk
<Cimi> shell
<mzanetti> Cimi: right... there seems to be some issue indeed
 * Saviq biab
<mzanetti> Cimi: I'd vote for making it an alias
<Cimi> mzanetti, why does the greeter change the property?
<Cimi> mzanetti, I believe only for the lockscreen
<mzanetti> Cimi: the background changes if you select another user
<Cimi> actually I don't know what we should do for multi user
<Cimi> mzanetti, but what happens when it loads gsettings?
<Cimi> it shouldn't change the bg of the shell
<Cimi> I'm confused
<Cimi> do you have a tablet to test?
<mzanetti> Cimi: you can test on the desktop
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> but how about multiple users with multiple gsettings?
<mzanetti> Cimi: good question :/
<seb128> the greeter background is stored in accountsservice, not gsettings
<seb128> well accountsservice has a list of users with properties
<seb128> keyboard layout, background image
<mzanetti> Cimi:  I think this issue will go away once the greeter is split out of the shell
<seb128> the greeter read it from there
<seb128> the desktop greeter
<mzanetti> Cimi: as the greeter just updates its own image with the stuff from accountservice as seb128 said.
<seb128> that's the plan for the new greeter as well afaik
<mzanetti> Cimi: and once you log in, the shell can load the background from gsetting and that won't change through the greeter any more
<mzanetti> Cimi: so I think we can just drop line 446-449
<sil2100> andyrock: btw! I looked at raring right now, and I see you made a fix to compiz that disables the default show desktop shortcut
<Cimi> mzanetti, but that way it won't change when you change user?
<sil2100> andyrock: I'm not entirely sure this is SRUable though
<sil2100> andyrock: I know that the shortcut works only for the first time, but still it would probably be best to simply fix showdesktop
<mzanetti> Cimi: yes, because in a real multi user environment, ever user runs his own instance of the shell
<sil2100> andyrock: or is it broken fundamentally beyond fixing ;) ?
<Cimi> mzanetti, so when you change user it changes gsettings?
<mzanetti> Cimi: no... ever user runs his own instance of the shell
<mzanetti> so if you change user, a second shell will be launched
<Cimi> mzanetti, I mean in the greeter
<Cimi> mzanetti, how can the greeter change bg when you scroll users?
<mzanetti> Cimi: no... the greeter just reads the stuff from logind or whatever which in turn reads if from the gsettings for the selected user
<mzanetti> Cimi: then when you log in with a user, a new shell gets started which just reads the setting from gsettings.
<mzanetti> Cimi: makes sense?
<Cimi> mzanetti, the lock screen seems to read shell.background
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah, that's fine...
<Cimi> lockscreen != greeter?
<mzanetti> Cimi: yep
<Cimi> ah ok
<mzanetti> Cimi: the lockscreen's background will go away eventually once we can do blur
<Cimi> mzanetti, ok pushed
<mzanetti> to unity8? :P
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.background-gsettings-fix/+merge/179884
<mzanetti> small comment added
<sil2100> jamesh: hm, we probably need to create a project for media-scanner, right?
<sil2100> jamesh: since I doubt hollywood is the right name
<Cimi> mzanetti, done
<Cimi> mzanetti, I merged the two tests
<mzanetti> Cimi: good
<Cimi> mzanetti, nope
<mzanetti> ?
<Cimi> mzanetti, wrong code hold on :)
<mzanetti> right :)
<Cimi> mzanetti, ok now done
<Cimi> mzanetti, had to check for expectedUrl not just url
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok. giving it a last spin before approving. code looks good
<mzanetti> Cimi: one note: In general its more safe to use removeAll() instead of removeOne() in such unregisterObject() methods
<mzanetti> Cimi: won't do any harm here, but if that api is used by someone else you get nasty effects if someone calls register() twice and unregister() only once
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> good to know
<mzanetti> Cimi: removeAll() might be a bit slower tho... of in case you're doing performance critical stuff its again a tradeoff
<andyrock> sil2100, sorry was afk
<andyrock> let me check
<andyrock> sil2100, i proposed a fix for 0.9.9
<andyrock> sil2100, because 0.9.9 is still saucy ;)
<sil2100> hmmm
<Cimi> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-settings-components has packaginf
<Saviq> Cimi, k
<sil2100> andyrock: sadly, 0.9.9 is for raring ;)
<sil2100> andyrock: target_branch: lp:compiz/0.9.9
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: any news on the ListView positioning with snapping in the center?
<andyrock> sil2100, but it's saucy too right?
<sil2100> andyrock: well... for saucy we're using no branch right now, maybe it was based on 0.9.9 but we're not doing any releases
<andyrock> *for saucy
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ah no, didn't do anything, i was about to start wokring on it last week but then i realized i wasn't sure what would be "good enough" for us
<sil2100> andyrock: we'll be using 0.9.10 for saucy
<sil2100> andyrock: so every commit now that goes into 0.9.9 is for raring only
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: do you need anything from me in that regard?
<sil2100> andyrock: since that's the branch that's targetted for daily release for raring ;)
<andyrock> sil2100, cool... so just revert that rev
<sil2100> andyrock: sooo, I think we need to consult this with the SRU guys if it's ok or not
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i think i do, that's why i stopped, but don't remember now, i'll try to have a second look again today and ask you something if needed
<andyrock> in that case I need to propose a branch for unity 7.0 too
<andyrock> unity raring branch
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: thanks
<andyrock> sil2100, in that case we should backport http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/revision/3443
<andyrock> we are not disabling the show_desktop
<andyrock> we just moved the option
<Cimi> Saviq, can we chat on the backend for welcome wizard?
<andyrock> sil2100, we have good reasons :D
<sil2100> andyrock: ah, so we moved it out of compiz to unity?
<Saviq> Cimi, sure, should have seb with us, though, and he doesn't seem around
<Cimi> lunch time in france
<sil2100> andyrock: if so, it would be nice to have the disable-shortcut-for-compiz and unity-add-showdesktop-to-unity in raring ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, probably, can you throw something in our calendars?
<andyrock> sil2100, do you want me to propose a branch for unity 7.0?
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<sil2100> andyrock: would be awesome
<andyrock> sil2100, can I do it after lunch?
<sil2100> andyrock: of course! I'll be going out for lunch pretty soon as well
<tsdgeos> Saviq: greyback: i am going to put some time on the category expansion animation, am i right that we agreed that we'd only animate the delegate height when no contentY position was needed?
<greyback> tsdgeos: just thinking out loud: if the bottom of the contracted category is off-screen, there's no need to animate the height, just expand it immediately and animate contentY (if needed).
<greyback> tsdgeos: if bottom of contacted category on screen, I think animating both height & contentY would be visually ok.
<greyback> you see something similar on iOS, when viewing a folder of apps.
<Saviq> greyback, I think it's more or less simple: if you can see the animation - animate, otherwise - don't
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ↑ rather
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> ok
<mzanetti> Cimi: there is still another issue :/
<mzanetti> Cimi: dunno why, but if the gSetting has an invalid picture url at startup the background doesn't work :/
<mzanetti> Cimi: weird thing is, the Greeter works, it's just the background that doesn't
<mzanetti> Cimi: I gave up now and added the dummy picture back to determine if the url is valid or not
<didrocks> Saviq: one flacky test: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/960/
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, we saw that before, need to add some debugging there
<didrocks> Saviq: we'll maybe wait for next daily run then
<didrocks> (2h from now)
<Saviq> didrocks, it's just typing "password\n", no idea how it fails :/
<didrocks> Saviq: the video doesn't help?
<didrocks> don't you think it's just timing out?
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah it does - it shows that the password was wrong
<Saviq> didrocks, which is *weird*
<didrocks> interesting
<Saviq> didrocks, that's why I'm saying we need more debugging in there
<Saviq> didrocks, but obviously it'll just work on the next run
<didrocks> ok, let's wait for now
<didrocks> sil2100: FYI ^
<sil2100> Looking!
<andyrock> sil2100, didrocks in autopilot-saucy-daily_release job 956 bamfdaemon crashed (that's why all those failures)
<andyrock> do you know how can I get the .crash file?
<andyrock> should be easy to debug the issue
<andyrock> and fix it
<didrocks> andyrock: I don't find it, but you think that we everytime have high level of failures because of bamf?
<Saviq> didrocks, sil2100 https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/autopilot-debug-passphrase-entry/+merge/179915
<didrocks> (for the previous runs)
<didrocks> andyrock: I would then look at https://errors.ubuntu.com/?release=Ubuntu%2013.10&package=bamf&period=month
<didrocks> seems there is a popular crash
<didrocks> Saviq: are .debug() showed by the default level execution during AP?
<Saviq> didrocks, are you not running with -v ?
<didrocks> Saviq: it's not me, it's autopilot
<didrocks> so not sure how it's running you :)
<Saviq> didrocks, are you not running autopilot with -v?
<didrocks> we do
<Saviq> didrocks, then that's it - it's autopilot debugging
<Saviq> didrocks, not "our" debugging
<didrocks> Saviq: sorry, I read too quickly, I thought the process part was in unity8
<didrocks> ok, approving then
<Saviq> didrocks, I expect that enter is pressed (and authentication requested) before the key was processed properly
<Saviq> didrocks, so a simple Eventually(Equals()) should fix that
<Saviq> didrocks, but let's see what (if anything) we get from the debug logging
<didrocks> Saviq: probably yeah
<didrocks> right
<sil2100> didrocks: still, a pretty nice outcome - just one red light ;p
<didrocks> right ;)
 * didrocks stare at Saviq!
<didrocks> almost 2 runs green in a row
 * Saviq hides
<didrocks> :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, the app preview seems to be fine, it's the backends that are still not up to par
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think we can land it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it will at least make  the guys fix it then :)
<jamesh> sil2100: hi.  About the name for the mediascanner, currently the "hollywood" name is exposed in the name of the grilo plugin
<jamesh> sil2100: the packaging in the branch uses ubuntutv-mediascanner for the source package name, and just "mediascanner" in the binary package names
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok for me
 * tsdgeos approves
<Cimi> mzanetti, I just read the MR
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok... what do you think?
<mzanetti> Cimi: I kinda hate the fact that we need that dummy Image...
<mzanetti> Cimi: but I've found another issue and spend quite a lot of time trying to fix it... haven't been able to do so without the dummy image
<Cimi> mzanetti, first of all, why not gsettingscontroller?
<mzanetti> ?
<mzanetti> Cimi: ah, you mean the failed test?
<Cimi> the one you put the log
<mzanetti> Cimi: didn't investigate why it happens, but tests fail if I run them locally
<mzanetti> Cimi: most likely the mock plugin isn't installed, or it is installed, but the real one has preference or something like this
<Cimi> mzanetti, you might need the import?
<mzanetti> Cimi: does it work for you if you do this:
<mzanetti> cd builddir && make testShell
<mzanetti> ?
<Cimi> yes
<Cimi> let me branch again
<mzanetti> I get this error in that case
<Cimi> mzanetti, might be wrong import sequence
<Cimi> order
<Cimi> still compiling though
<Cimi> mzanetti, works here on a branch new branch
<Cimi> *brand new
<Saviq> Cimi, mzanetti, tsdgeos, dednick_, nic-doffay standu
<Saviq> p
<Cimi> Saviq, mistake, I thought today was wednesday :P
<tsdgeos> i was there
<tsdgeos> what happend?
<Cimi> Saviq, can we have today the meeting for the backend?
<Saviq> Cimi, sure, it's you who put it in for tomorrow :)
<Cimi> Saviq, lol saw the wrong day :)
<Cimi> someone knows where web is?
<Cimi> seb
<didrocks> Cimi: travelling to Berlin
<didrocks> he will be back on IRC in ~1h I guess
<Cimi> didrocks, ah ok… you know when will he be online/available?
<Cimi> didrocks, and working?
<didrocks> yeah
<Cimi> didrocks, or holiday?
<Cimi> ok
<didrocks> if seb is on IRC, he's working ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, let's move the meeting later then ^
<dednick_> eh. sorry.
<Cimi> didrocks, pretty much like sms pillaz
<Cimi> hah
<mzanetti> Cimi: I fixed the comment
<mzanetti> Cimi: where is the whitespace issue? the whitespace test passes here
<Cimi> mzanetti, new line
<Cimi> mzanetti, empty line in gsettings
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok. fixed... I've no clue why the tests don't pass here...
<Cimi> who can test?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: can you?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: what?
<mzanetti> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.background-gsettings-fix/+merge/179884
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: does "make testShell" work for you?
<tsdgeos> in general or with that branch?
<mzanetti> this branch
 * tsdgeos tests
<sil2100> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> sil2100: pong
<sil2100> jamesh: quick question - media-scanner will be named media-scanner, right? Not hollywood?
<sil2100> jamesh: since I saw unity-scope-hollywood
<sil2100> jamesh: also, do we intend to daily-release hollywood/media-scanner ?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: fails
<tsdgeos> FAIL!  : qmltestrunner::Shell::test_wallpaper(red) Uncaught exception: GSettingsController is not defined
<jamesh> sil2100: I don't really know about the naming.  The "hollywood" naming is exposed in the Grilo plugin name, which does make up part of the public API
<jamesh> sil2100: all the packaging currently says mediascanner though
<jamesh> daily builds seem like a good idea
<Cimi> dammit why works here?
<jamesh> I haven't asked anyone to set them up yet
<Cimi> tsdgeos, mzanetti works here :-\
<mzanetti> Cimi: did you install the mocked GSettings plugin system wide ?
<Cimi> mzanetti, mmm nope
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: it is indeed a bit weird that it passes in jenkins too
<sil2100> jamesh: I can do that, but would have to do a packaging review - and the name thing would have to be resolved, so that we can have a public LP project page available (we need that for releasing the package to universe as well)
<jamesh> sil2100: if we want to get rid of the "hollywood" name, we can certainly rename the LP project.
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ^_^
<jamesh> sil2100: renaming the plugin would also require small changes to related software.  For example, I needed to reference the plugin name in the media scanner scope: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scope-hollywood/trunk/view/head:/src/main.c#L16
<mzanetti> Cimi: it works if I uninstall qtdeclarative5-gsettings1.0
<mzanetti> Cimi: which means that one has higher preference over the mocked one
<mzanetti> anyways, I need to leave now. will be back later
<Cimi> mzanetti, ok failing for me now
<jamesh> sil2100: I was just talking to thostr_, and he seems happy to switch away from the hollywood name.  If "mediascanner" is too generic, ubuntu-mediascanner or unity-mediascanner might be appropriate
<sil2100> jamesh: ok, one of the *-mediascanner ones would be nice, let me see what's the more appropriate convention
<sil2100> Saviq: unity8 check went fine this time
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, expected
<Saviq> sil2100, next time it fails we'll have some debug output
<Saviq> sil2100, or! the debug logging itself might create enough delay that we'll not encounter that issue again ;d
<sil2100> didrocks: Apps stack is still running, but so far all is green again :O Shocking, I think something's broken
<didrocks> I have hope in Saviq :)
<sil2100> Saviq: heh ;)
<Cimi> mzanetti, tsdgeos how weird!
<Cimi> mzanetti, tsdgeos I realised the difference now from before is that I did dist-upgrade
<tsdgeos> greyback: Saviq: i added animations to the dash category expansion, can you have a look and see how it feels for you?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, awesome, thanks
<Cimi> even my old branch doesn't work with the test anymore
<greyback> tsdgeos: ok.
<tsdgeos> Cimi: weird
<tsdgeos> Cimi: is qtdeclarative5-gsettings1.0 interferring with you?
<tsdgeos> should the mock "win" over that?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it should
<Cimi> it was before
<tsdgeos> Cimi: well, it's not
<tsdgeos> if i uninstall the package the test passes
<Cimi> tsdgeos, clearly it isn't
<Cimi> tsdgeos, GSettingsCOntroller is only defined in the mock
<tsdgeos> so if the real one is loaded
<tsdgeos> you don't get GSettingsCOntroller
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yes, because it doesn't win
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but why?
<greyback> tsdgeos: that's a big improvement IMO, I now follow what's happening much better. The animations are 2-stage, though: first height, then contentY. Is simultaneous possible, to see how it looks?
<tsdgeos> greyback: simultaneous is a bit harder
<tsdgeos> since i need to "lie" to LVWPH about how much the item is in height
<tsdgeos> so when calling maximizeVisibleArea it has the final height and not the currently animated one
<tsdgeos> Cimi: because the plugin loader prefers the versioned folders it seems
<tsdgeos> doing
<tsdgeos> mv tests/mocks/GSettings/ tests/mocks/GSettings.1.0/
<tsdgeos> in the builddir makes the test pass again
<tsdgeos> Cimi: mzanetti: ↑↑↑
<greyback> tsdgeos: I see the dilemma. If that's a lot of work, I think this is good enough
<tsdgeos> greyback: let me see if i can pull it off before eod
<greyback> tsdgeos: you have 49 minutes, do it! :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it's weird
<Cimi> tsdgeos, will we have to change this everywhere?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: everywhere where the "real" one uses versioned folders i guess
<Cimi> ok
<tsdgeos> greyback: seems the lying was easier than i thought
 * tsdgeos hates how lieing is lying
<tsdgeos> greyback: pushed, can you give a try, i think it looks better this way
<greyback> tsdgeos: cool, trying
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok thx, fixed and pushed
<tsdgeos> greyback: the "catch" is that it works cool becuse both animations happen to be 200ms
<tsdgeos> but they are not necessarily linked
<greyback> tsdgeos: understood. I agree it looks better too
<greyback> tho sometimes I think 200ms is too much
<greyback> too little
<greyback> I mean
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> E_NO_UNDERSTAND_GERRY
<tsdgeos> greyback: you mean things move too fast?
<greyback> tsdgeos: sometimes yes, I loose track of what's going on
<greyback> but I think it's more due to the lack of visual differentiation between the section headers and the content. They have the same background, which I don't like so much
<greyback> but that's just me
<sil2100> jhodapp: ping
<tsdgeos> greyback: ok, so what's next?
<greyback> tsdgeos: do we have a designer to give it the ok? If not, I guess it's good enough to land anyway, in which case I'll review
<sil2100> jhodapp: unping
<jhodapp> lol
<tsdgeos> greyback: tbh i'd prefer we land it, it gets to designer hands and if they don't like it they can complain and not stall on them. It does what Oren wants in the big picture, if they don't like the animations we can fine tune them later since now we know it's not hard to switch from simultaneous to sequential
<tsdgeos> Cimi: sure you pushed? still can see nothing at https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.background-gsettings-fix/+merge/179884
<tsdgeos> Cimi: or am i looking at the wrong place?
<greyback> tsdgeos: ok, I'll do code review so
<tsdgeos> awesome
<Cimi> tsdgeos, pushed
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> sil2100, we're now doing multiple releases a day, right?
<sil2100> Saviq: yes, every 4 hours basically
<Saviq> sil2100, ok, so if I can see "cu2d-unity8-head-3.0publish	1 hr 19 min" we should effectively expect a new release in ~2:40
<sil2100> Saviq: more or less, since the check job takes some time as well, and sometimes there might be some delays with other depending stacks etc.
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, that's why I'm looking at the publish one
<Saviq> sil2100, but yeah, I get it that's tentative
<Cimi> seb128, you EOD?
<seb128> Cimi, not really, still busy trying to finish some stuff, why?
<sil2100> seb128: btw. you doing work today ;)?
<Cimi> seb128, I'd like to have a chat with Saviq on the backend for settings
<seb128> sil2100, sure, I've been working offline a part of the day while travelling though
<seb128> Cimi, tomorrow is better if that works for you guys
<Cimi> seb128, tomorrow morning?
<seb128> I'm at dholbach's and I want to finish some stuff before we go out
<seb128> that should work, what time do you have in mind?
<sil2100> seb128: I'll poke you about g-c-c-u for raring tomorrow as well then ;)
<Cimi> seb128, something around your 10:30-11 might be right
<seb128> sil2100, ok
<seb128> sil2100, I'm working normal hours for the rest of the week, I was just travelling today
<sil2100> seb128: cool!
<sil2100> olli_: hi! You around?
<seb128> Cimi, that works for me
<olli_> sil2100, what's up
<seb128> sil2100, did you want to see about g-c-c-u now or tomorrow?
<sil2100> olli_: just want to give you a heads up about unity related SRU for raring - we're currently blocked with releasing the unity stack, there was a compiz change that's pending, but it needs an additional unity change to get in before we can SRU it
<sil2100> seb128: I'm on a hangout right now, but a quick thing about that if you have a moment:
<olli_> bregma, are you aware of that?
<sil2100> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1173818 <- this is blocking g-c-c-u for raring in -proposed, not sure if we should push it forward or block it until the other issue is fixed?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1173818 in gnome-control-center-unity (Ubuntu Raring) "Unable to set solid colors and gradients as desktop background in gnome-control-center" [Low,In progress]
<olli_> sil2100, what needs doing?
<sil2100> seb128: since I agree with Doug that it's a different issue, but it appeared with this fix and makes things broken anyway
<sil2100> seb128: should we mark it as verification-done and just leave it for a separate release?
<seb128> sil2100, I can have a look
<sil2100> olli_: unity needs to have a change in that adds the showdesktop code into unity instead of compiz, that's a really small change and I think andyrock was backporting it already (or already prepared a merge even)
<olli_> sil2100, so it's really just a heads up, no action required?
<sil2100> olli_: yes ;)
<olli_> sil2100, thx!
<olli_> sil2100, bregma is your man in case something needs doing
<Cimi> tsdgeos, what's happening here? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/1055/console
<tsdgeos> Cimi: test_rightEdgeDrag fails "randomly"
<tsdgeos> Cimi: just retrigger the build
<Cimi> why it does?
<tsdgeos> no idea
<Cimi> tsdgeos, who approved? :)
<tsdgeos> no idea
<tedg> dednick, So what other uses of libupstart are you imaging?
<tedg> imagining?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: was it me?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, no was just asking
<Cimi> tsdgeos, advantage of working remotely is that we can't kick each other asses for those things :P
<dednick> tedg: we're going to start apps with upstart
<tedg> dednick, Yeah, but that's using libupstart-app-launch which hides libupstart
<Cimi> tsdgeos, no big deal was just joking
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but would be great to have reliable tests
<tsdgeos> agreed
<dednick> Saviq: any other use cases for upstart other than indicators (that arent using libupstart-app-launch)?
<sil2100> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> sil2100, yes, let's verification-done that one, I'm going to have a look to the other issue another day, but no need to block 90% of the fix on 10% missing
<sil2100> seb128: awesome, doing that and let's get this released
<sil2100> Ah, done already
<seb128> sil2100, I changed the tag, and yes, agreed, let's get that in ;-)
<sil2100> Cool! :)
<sil2100> Thanks again
<bregma> sil2100, could you please email me with what's going on with compiz/unity etc -- I'm trying to handle a water emergency right now
<sil2100> bregma: will do!
<sil2100> bregma: I'll include all the info for things saucy and raring related
<bregma> great, thanks
<tvoss> Saviq, getting to the mail now
<dednick> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> dednick pong
<dednick> Saviq: hey. been trying to get that diff branch for you working, but unsucessfully. I managed to get it to Indicators vs IndicatorsLegacy, but doing it with replacement rather than renames end in a branch over about 6k.
<Saviq> dednick, weird, it should effectively be a case of renaming (not bzr mv) Indicators2 to Indicators and adding IndicatorsLegacy
<Saviq> dednick, but don't worry much, I'll have a try of that tomorrow morning
<Saviq> dednick, it's just sugar, really
<Luzbelito> Hello, i'm running ubuntu 13.04, and do not know why ive lost any interaction with the windows. compiz crashed, and dont have dash or upper panel
<Luzbelito> 	i've googled and tried several suggestions, but nothing yet
<Luzbelito> now logged in enlightenment. but I really want my unity back
<Luzbelito> Any idea_
<Luzbelito> ?\
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, hello, so are you able to press ctrl+alt+t to open a terminal?
<bschaefer> if so try entering "unity" to try and start unity back up, if it fails it should hopefully say a bit more info on why it fail :)
<Luzbelito> gives me this:  unity
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: core
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: core
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Error: Another window manager is already running on screen: 0
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Stopping plugin: core
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Unloading plugin: core
<Luzbelito> luzbelito@LAGATA-NV59C:~$ unity-panel-service: proceso no encontrado
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, hmm so unity is already running? Try going into ccsm and seeing if all the plugins have stopped them selfs
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, so "ccsm" in the command line and look for Unity Plugin
<bschaefer> and see if its enabled or not
<Luzbelito> could be because I'm logged now in enlightenment environment?
 * bschaefer isn't sure what enlightenment env is :)
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, but that could be
 * bschaefer sees its a different WM
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, yes that would cause some problems, if you try to go back to the version where compiz has crashed
<bschaefer> and try to restart unity, if you can't restart unity, try going to a tty and doing a "DISPLAY=:0 unity --advanced-debug" which will start it in gdb, which will hopefully help figure out whats
<bschaefer> causing the crash
<Luzbelito> too much info! sorry, but what a tty is?
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, sorry, tty is Ctrl+Alt+F1
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, but first try to start unity after compiz has crashed
<Luzbelito> a terminal
<Luzbelito> well. So i must log out from here and log in the crashed unity, open a tty, call the irc for continue following steps, and in another tab DISPLAY=:0 unity --advanced-debug
<Luzbelito> that's correct?
<Luzbelito> going for it
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, hmm well first you want to try and start unity outside of a tty
<bschaefer> well... good luck!
<Luzbelito> how can I ask for make a .txt from the info of a tty?
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, soo you should be able to do this:
<bschaefer> unity --advanced-debug 2>&1 | tee unity-gdb.log
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, but you should try to start unity again from the crashed desktop first
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, if you are able to do Ctrl+alt+t to bring up a terminal on the desktop
<bschaefer> try just starting unity from there
<Luzbelito> ok
<Luzbelito> did it. the screen flashed, but no changes
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, did the terminal say anything interesting?
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, also, lets double check the unity plugin is enabled, try typing "ccsm" in the terminal
<bschaefer> also find the "Ubuntu Unity Plugin"
<bschaefer> err "and find the"*
<Luzbelito> there could be! a line says no unity-panel-service no process found
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, hmm possibly, but the command "unity" should restart that process...but if you get a chance to pastebin the output of attempting to restart unity that could possibly help :)
<Luzbelito> it is no more installed. I did purge compiz* few hours ago
<Luzbelito> looking for help with this same issue they said purge compiz then install ubuntu-desktop
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, well reinstalling compiz/unity again could help
<bschaefer> hmm it should have been installed again, if you can't find ccsm try install compiz-config-setting-manager
<Luzbelito> installing now
<bschaefer> also make sure compiz unity are installed as well
<Luzbelito> opened ccsm hard to manage, not having any interaction with the windows, but yes. unity plugin checked
<Luzbelito> nothing changed
<Luzbelito> should I relog or something?
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, alright, hmm interesting would you be able to pastebin what attempting to start unity says?
<bschaefer> ie. what plugins its failing on?
<Luzbelito> it says that not found unity-panel-service process
<Luzbelito> sorry my english is poor
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, well I mean anything else?
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, no worries! Lets try this then
<Luzbelito> ok
<Luzbelito> shot it
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, /usr/lib/unity/unity-panel-service
<bschaefer> is where that service is
<bschaefer> soo try going there and doing:
<bschaefer> /usr/lib/unity/unity-panel-service; unity
<bschaefer> or just doing that :)
<bschaefer> as im guessing u-p-s is crashing causing unity to crash :(
<Luzbelito> so I type in the terminal /usr/lib/unity/unity-panel-service?
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, yup copy/type this whole line in:
<bschaefer> /usr/lib/unity/unity-panel-service; unity
<Luzbelito> this is the return:
<Luzbelito> (unity-panel-service:10502): libindicator-WARNING **: IndicatorObject class does not have an accessible description.
<Luzbelito> (unity-panel-service:10502): libindicator-WARNING **: Unable to load icon from file 'audio-output-none' because: No se ha podido abrir el archivo «audio-output-none»: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<Luzbelito> (unity-panel-service:10502): libindicator-WARNING **: IndicatorObject class does not have an accessible description.
<Luzbelito> (unity-panel-service:10502): libindicator-WARNING **: IndicatorObject class does not have an accessible description.
<Luzbelito> (unity-panel-service:10502): LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-CRITICAL **: dbusmenu_client_get_root: assertion `DBUSMENU_IS_CLIENT(client)' failed
<Luzbelito> (unity-panel-service:10502): LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-CRITICAL **: dbusmenu_menuitem_get_children: assertion `DBUSMENU_IS_MENUITEM(mi)' failed
<Luzbelito> ** (unity-panel-service:10502): WARNING **: unable to open indicator service file directory: Falló al abrir el directorio «/usr/share/unity/indicators»: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<Luzbelito> (unity-panel-service:10502): IDO-CRITICAL **: ido_calendar_menu_item_get_calendar: assertion `IDO_IS_CALENDAR_MENU_ITEM (menuitem)' failed
<Luzbelito> (unity-panel-service:10502): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_calendar_get_date: assertion `GTK_IS_CALENDAR (calendar)' failed
<Luzbelito> (unity-panel-service:10502): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_calendar_select_month: assertion `GTK_IS_CALENDAR (calendar)' failed
<Luzbelito> (unity-panel-service:10502): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_calendar_select_day: assertion `GTK_IS_CALENDAR (calendar)' failed
<Luzbelito> (unity-panel-service:10502): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_realize: assertion `widget->priv->anchored || GTK_IS_INVISIBLE (widget)' failed
<Luzbelito> (unity-panel-service:10502): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_realize: assertion `widget->priv->anchored || GTK_IS_INVISIBLE (widget)' failed
<Luzbelito> (unity-panel-service:10502): Indicator-Session-WARNING **: Couldn't load the image "/home/javo/.face": No se ha podido abrir el archivo «/home/javo/.face»: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<bschaefer> hmm
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, are you able to start eog?
<Luzbelito> looks like I've deleted those files or something
<Luzbelito> I don't know. Can try
<Luzbelito> what's eog
<Luzbelito> ?
<bschaefer> eye of gnome
 * bschaefer thinks
<Luzbelito> never did it before. Can try
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, I don't think thats the problem...but if u-p-s isn't starting something ins't right on your system hmm
<Luzbelito> is there a way to reinstall the whole distribution without affect the /home?
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, also if you could tell me any more information that comes up when you type "unity" as after it says unity-panel-service can't start it has to be trying to load plugins
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, well you could really just re-install 13.04 and all should be good...
<Luzbelito> mmmm
<bschaefer> but you'll lose all information, unless you save stuff to a HD
<Luzbelito> but where would be the spirit?
<Luzbelito> ill paste my returns from calling unity
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, hmm, so could copy what type "unity" says and paste it here?
<bschaefer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<bschaefer> copy what "unity" says
<mterry> Is it possible to run unity8 as your desktop session?  Are there instructions anywhere for that?  (All I find is ./run suggestions)
<Luzbelito> hello, bschaefer
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, hey, any luck?
<Luzbelito> sorry i left suddenly. Im a teacher and had the kids at the door
<Luzbelito> now at home.
<Luzbelito> this is the return of mi terminal when call unity:
<Luzbelito> luzbelito@LAGATA-NV59C:~$ unity
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: core
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: core
<Luzbelito> unity-panel-service: proceso no encontrado
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: ccp
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: ccp
<Luzbelito> compizconfig - Info: Backend     : gsettings
<Luzbelito> compizconfig - Info: Integration : true
<Luzbelito> compizconfig - Info: Profile     : unity
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: composite
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: composite
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: opengl
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Unity is fully supported by your hardware.
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Unity is fully supported by your hardware.
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: opengl
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: compiztoolbox
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: compiztoolbox
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: decor
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: decor
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: vpswitch
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: vpswitch
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: snap
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: snap
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: mousepoll
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: mousepoll
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: resize
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: resize
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: place
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: place
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: move
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: move
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: wall
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: wall
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: grid
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: grid
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: regex
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: regex
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: imgpng
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: imgpng
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: session
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: session
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: gnomecompat
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: gnomecompat
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: animation
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: animation
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: fade
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: fade
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: unitymtgrabhandles
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: unitymtgrabhandles
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: workarounds
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: workarounds
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: scale
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: scale
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: expo
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: expo
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: ezoom
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: ezoom
<Luzbelito> compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: unityshell
<Luzbelito> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, hmm also next time could you please paste it to: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, soo unity is seg faulting fun, now let run unity --advanced-debug in the TTY (Ctrl+Alt+F1)
<bschaefer> unity --advanced-debug 2>&1 | tee unity-gdb.log
<Luzbelito> ok
<Luzbelito> can't tipe this character  > on tty with spanish keyboard
<Luzbelito> is there any way to change the setting in terminal
<Luzbelito> ?
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, o umm
<bschaefer> it should be on the spanish keyboard somewhere
<bschaefer> annnd it doesn't appear to be hmm
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, can you change the keyboard layout?
<Luzbelito> is there a way to call the settings from terminal?
<bschaefer> yeah, one sec have to look it up
<Luzbelito> thsnk you very much, bschaefer, you are taking so much work
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, np, and the only problem im having to how to get you back to spanish after changing the layout :)
<bschaefer> to get to english you can do "setxkbmap en_US"
<Luzbelito> no problem
<Luzbelito> ok
<Luzbelito> done
<Luzbelito> now, im going to tty
<bschaefer> alright
<Luzbelito> no way. in tty the setting remains sapnish
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, hmm try setxbmap us in the tty
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, if that fails we can just have you copy paste this into a file and you can run it from the tty
 * bschaefer also thinks "es" will take you back to spanish
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, also to pastebin from the command line install: pastebinit
<bschaefer> then onces you get that gdb log, type:
<bschaefer> pastebinit unity-gdb.log
<bschaefer> o yeah, after you tun unity --advanced-debug type "r" to run unity
<bschaefer> well to run gdb, which will run unity :)
<Luzbelito> how can I run this from a file?
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, alright you can copy and paste in a terminal right?
<Luzbelito> yes
<Luzbelito> but not in the tty
<bschaefer> echo "unity --advanced-debug 2>&1 | tee unity-gdb.log" > ~/command
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, run that, which will make a file command in your home directory
<bschaefer> int he TTY run:
<bschaefer> `cat ~/command`
<Luzbelito> you won't believe it, but now the problem, is the character 	`
<bschaefer> :), that should be the right of your letter P
<bschaefer> if Im looking at the right keyboard layout...
<bschaefer> yeah, just hit it twice, as its a dead key I think at first
<Luzbelito> but goes the otheer way
<bschaefer> `
<bschaefer> when I set my keyboard layout to es
<bschaefer> hmm
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, well the other one I see is 2 keys to the right of the letter L
<bschaefer> ´
<bschaefer> but thats the wrong way for me...
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, alright, well lets just skip the log file and just try this from the TTY
<bschaefer> unity --advanced-debug
<bschaefer> after that hit r to run it, and go back to ctrl+alt+f7
<Luzbelito> {**ok
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, and once you see everything crash go back to ctrl+alt+f1 and let me know what the error was
<bschaefer> there should be a gaint seg fault, and line that is guilty
<Luzbelito> fail
<Luzbelito> it returned me a lot of lines, then I put r
<Luzbelito> then another lot of lines
<Luzbelito> then ctr+alt f7 took me to a black screen. just the mouse remained
<Luzbelito> so i had to reboot
<Luzbelito> and here am i
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, hmm this is where putting that into a log would have helped :) hmm
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, do you see any message that pop up about a compiz crashing? the app would be apport?
<Luzbelito> bschaefer, even if i stop trying by now, given your experience, whats your diagnostic? do you think the situation is recoverable?
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, well...usually yes, if unity is crashing im assuming something is missing, or put together wrong
<Luzbelito> yes, bschaeffer, when i start up there is the typical ubuntu13.04 has experimented an inner error
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, could you try to follow through with that and try and report a bug? As it could take you somewhere people have already reported
<Luzbelito> opening it an waiting, gives informationa refering  compiz crash
<bschaefer> sounds good
<Luzbelito> and hplip dont-know-what other error too
<Luzbelito> but i couldn't copy that text
<Luzbelito> mmm
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, if you continue it should attempt to file a bug report
<Luzbelito> ah, the other curious thing, i wanted to comment with you is that when initing the system, before login
<bschaefer> if so, the it'll have all the stack traces I would need to actually see whats the problem
<Luzbelito> ther IS the upper panel there, in fact ive connected the internet using that panel
<Luzbelito> that disssappears whe login in any user
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, before you loging, the panel is no longer there? Or after?
<Luzbelito> bfore login the panel is there
<Luzbelito> after login not
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, yeah, without compiz you wont get it...
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, well without more information about the cause of the crash its hard for me to help much more :(
<Luzbelito> well
<Luzbelito> i wnat to thank you very much for your help
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, well one more thing...
#ubuntu-unity 2013-08-14
<Luzbelito> yes?
<bschaefer> lets try just a simple script, open up gedit
<bschaefer> type: #!/bin/sh
<bschaefer> for the first line
<bschaefer> then go to a new line
<bschaefer> unity --advanced-debug 2>&1 | tee unity-gdb.log
<bschaefer> then save the file as unity-gdb.sh
<bschaefer> and type chmod +x unity-gdb.sh
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, if you're confused at all just let me know :)
 * bschaefer goes to fast at points...
<Luzbelito> in which folder i save it?
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, your home folder if fine
<Luzbelito> ok
<Luzbelito> chmod +x unity-gdb.sh this in the tty?
<bschaefer> sorry, once you save the file as unity-gdb.sh exit gedit, then on the command line type chmod +x unity-gdb.sh
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, nope anywhere, it changes the file to an executable
<bschaefer> that way you can just do this from a tty:
<bschaefer> ./unity-gdb.sh
<Luzbelito> and what are we expectign from this script?
<Luzbelito> to generates the doc with the info?
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, to run unity in gdb from tty, which will generate a stack trace for me to look at to see where unity is crashing
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, let me know when you are about to run the script
<Luzbelito> i'll run it from tty in 5, 4, 3...
<bschaefer> from there we can either find a bug that related which might have fix on it
<bschaefer> Luzbelito, wait
<bschaefer> so once you run it
<bschaefer> you'll wait for it to load up, then when you get a chance type "r" to run unity
<bschaefer> from there go back to (Ctrl+alt+F7),
<bschaefer> wait for things to crash
<bschaefer> onces they crash go back to tty (ctrl+alt+f1) and type bt (backtrace)
<bschaefer> which all this will be outputed into a log that is set up...once you've done that
<bschaefer> you can use pastebinit unity-gdb.log which will give you a pastebin link that you'll link here :)
<mzanetti> MacSlow: I didn't get your problem from the mail you wrote
<mzanetti> MacSlow: can you elaborate? what exactly does not work?
<dednick> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> dednick, otp
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I'm trying to get along using simple string-arrays "as" now. Initially I wanted to map a GVariant of "a(ss)" and "a(sss)" to Qt data-types equivalents... but it's probably not possible.
<mzanetti> MacSlow: should be
<dednick> Saviq: unping
<mzanetti> MacSlow: do you have an example of such a a(ss) value?
<Saviq> dednick, pto
<dednick> :)
<mzanetti> MacSlow: I would assume you get them in a QVariant where you can call toMap().value("somekey).toString() for example
<MacSlow> mzanetti, e.g. [("textentry", "Login name:"), ("passwordentry", "Password:")]
<mzanetti> MacSlow: yeah... I thin you could access stuff like this:
<mzanetti> MacSlow: variant.toMap().value("textentry).toString() => "Login name:"
<mzanetti> MacSlow: or variant.toMap().value("passwordentry").toString() => "Password:"
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I rather not have it be a map
 * mzanetti is wondering why
<MacSlow> mzanetti, it makes passing it to the frontend more difficult.
<Saviq> MacSlow, how so?
<Saviq> MacSlow, you'll be able to just access it via obj['key']
<Saviq> MacSlow, instead of iterating over it and trying to find the key
<Saviq> dednick, ah, but that's about transitioning the tab *bar*, not the tab contents
<Saviq> dednick, I meant that there's no transition between indicator pages
<dednick> Saviq: ah. pages. As far as i've been made aware, this is as designed
<Saviq> dednick, ok then, happroving
<dednick> Saviq: whoop. thanks
<MacSlow> Saviq, mzanetti: .canConvert<QMap<QString, QVariant>>() fails/returns false when trying to pass a "a(ss)"-GVariant
<mzanetti> isn't a(ss) an array of stringlists? like [[foo, bar],[baz]]
<tsdgeos> no, ss is exactly two strings
<MacSlow> mzanetti, as far as I understand GVariant it's an array of string-tuples
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> i mean, yes two strings are a string list
<tsdgeos> of length two
<tsdgeos> but [[foo, bar],[baz]] is not a(ss)
<MacSlow> mzanetti, there must be 2 strings in each entry... it cannot vary
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I won't waste any more time on this and stick with "as" and its drawbacks... at least those I can properly access on the backend-side
<tsdgeos> garg
<tsdgeos> now my phone doesn't get connceted to wifi
<tsdgeos> and now it did
<tsdgeos> ah wait no
<tsdgeos> the ifconfig was local :D
<tsdgeos> i guess i'll phablet flash :-/
<greyback> tsdgeos: apt-get not working?
<tsdgeos> nope
<greyback> :(
<sil2100> jamesh: I'll begin the renaming of hollywood in a moment - any objections?
<jamesh> sil2100: nope.
<sil2100> :)
<jamesh> sil2100: I've been testing a branch to rename the grilo plugin too, so that should be the last bit
<Saviq> dednick, can you clarify something for me?
<dednick> Saviq: i'll do my best
<Saviq> dednick, Unity.Indicators2 is supposed to replace Unity.Indicators in the long run, right
<Saviq> dednick, but Unity.Indicators.{Messaging,Network} isn't going away any time soon
<Saviq> if ever?
<dednick> Saviq: yes, it was. But I've changed Unity.Indicators to Unity.IndicatorsLegacy and Unity.Indicators2 to Unity.Indicators
<Saviq> dednick, problem is Unity.IndicatorsLegacy keeps everything like IndicatorsModel, IndicatorsManager et al, that's still being used, right?
<dednick> Saviq: I've moved all that into Indicators, but the Messaging/Network ones are dependent on Legacy for now. We dont have a new backend equiv yet.
<Saviq> dednick, ah, then that might be ok
<dednick> manager/model etc i moved last night into Unity.Indicators (new backend)
<dednick> So now when we're done with Legacy, we can just remove.
<Saviq> dednick, ok, let me just try and fix the diff so that it shows what we really want, then
<tsdgeos> mzanetti:  in stuff like https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/1059/consoleFull is it that test_rightEdgeDrag() is staying there "forever" and thus gets killed by the 60 min time limit?
<Saviq> dednick, aaargh I hate bzr so much ;(
<dednick> Saviq: indeed. keeps picking up things as remove->add. I think the only way to do it may be by flattening the branch at this point.
<Saviq> dednick, you ok with that?
<Saviq> dednick, I'll do the grunt work, I just want the diff to actually show what's happening
<dednick> Saviq: meh. not really bothered.
<dednick> i think i did it awhile ago anyway
<dednick> Saviq: you'll need to move the Network/Messaging and other old Legacy code if you dont want it to generate new file diffs. Which is where i ended up with 6k diff last night
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, I hope I'll manage :)
<dednick> Saviq: you want me to move it to ~unity-team ?
<Saviq> dednick, nah, that's fine
<Saviq> dednick, let's see if I can actually succeed within a sane amount of time
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm... hard to say. I would need to see such a job while it runs
<tsdgeos> now i had another one being killed in dash
<tsdgeos> it'd be cool if we had timestamps
<tsdgeos> like the kde jenkins server has
<tsdgeos> so one could know where we lost all those 60 minutes
<tsdgeos> i.e. in http://build.kde.org/view/All/job/calligra_stable/1071/console you have the timestamps
<Cimi> someone to review https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.background-gsettings-fix/+merge/179884 ?
<tsdgeos> did s-jenkins just die?
<tsdgeos> it's back
<tvoss_> Saviq, mzanetti is there a bugreport for u8 looping?
<Saviq> tvoss_, there is one, but we were hoping it was fixed :/
<Saviq> tvoss_, which u8 version
<Saviq> ?
<tvoss_> Saviq, updated yesterday
<Saviq> dednick, ↑
<dednick> ?
<mzanetti> tvoss_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1183065
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1183065 in touch-preview-images "Occassional severe battery drain" [High,Confirmed]
<asac> whats looping?
<dednick> whose looping where?
<mzanetti> asac: using a large amount CPU
<asac> no :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> i know what looping means
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> ah... unity8
<sil2100> jamesh: we'll have to wait with the detailed LP project renaming for Francis (he's in the US timezone), since we need him to switch the CI/merger machinery to the new name
<sil2100> etc.
<asac> mzanetti: i was wondering which thread is looping in unity8
<asac> is that the main UI thread?
<asac> i wouldnt think so because the UI is pretty usable still :)
<mzanetti> asac: We think its the indicator that constantly tries to read from the network service despite that being crashed
<mzanetti> asac: check out the bug report. there's a strace while it happens: https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1183065
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1183065 in touch-preview-images "Occassional severe battery drain" [High,Confirmed]
<asac> ok
<dednick> from our last encounter, its objects that werent being deleted (animations kept running)
<dednick> so is it still draining? or not?
 * greyback rebooting
<tsdgeos> come on
<tsdgeos> what's happening with the qmluitests, they are all timing out
<tsdgeos> is it just that we got slower machines now?
<tsdgeos> or we have too many tests?
<tsdgeos> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/1071/consoleFull this one just timedout after a successfull "********* Finished testing of qmltestrunner *********"
<tsdgeos> this is getting a bit silly :-/
<asac> mzanetti: where/how does the indicator do the polling?
<jamesh> sil2100: okay
<mzanetti> asac: I don't know exactly where it happens. dednick debugged it. he might be able to give more details
<asac> mzanetti: is that implicit through using something like dbus framework, or does it poll directly thourhg select etc.?
<asac> guess the former
<mzanetti> asac: yes
<asac> mzanetti: are the indicators in lp:unity8?
<mzanetti> asac: yes
<dednick> asac: dbus
<Saviq> tsdgeos, remember we're running multiples of qmltestrunner
<tsdgeos> Saviq: concurrently?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no
<asac> dednick: did you figure which indicator?
<Saviq> dednick, MenuActionBinding.qml, does it have any corresponding thing or is it just gone from the new Unity.Indicators?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: then i don't understand what you mean
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, nvm me
<sil2100> bregma: hi!
<dednick> asac: last time i saw the issue, it was because objects weren't being deleted due to a quicrk in qt where calling back into qt directly from a glib callback wouldnt action an deleteLater on objects. In the case of the network indicator, animations were being deleteLatered, and because they were infinite animations and not being deleted, they would continue running forever.
<asac> dednick: yeah. i assume all that logic to stop polling is probably nicely hooked up to delete etc.
<dednick> Saviq: removed. menu items signal delegate to do the updating of backend.
<Saviq> dednick, k
<asac> so memory leak will trigger it
<dednick> it's possible i didnt catch all the instances of the issue (my fix was a workaround). i proposed a fix to qmenumodel for a more permanent solution.
<dednick> asac: but it hasnt been approved
<asac> dednick: rejectred or waiting for reviewers?
<dednick> asac: waiting
<dednick> unfortunately larsu is on holiday now
<asac> dednick: do you have a test package with that included? i certainly see the looping and would be happy to test
<asac> dednick: noone else can review?
<sil2100> bregma: we seem to getting a failure in one of our important merges to lp:nux - it seems to have problems finding the check-headless target, even though this branch didn't do any change for that
<pete-woods> MacSlow: hi!
<sil2100> bregma: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/nux/unity_support_test/+merge/179666
<MacSlow> pete-woods, what's up?
<sil2100> bregma: can you get someone from nux to look at it?
<pete-woods> MacSlow: I was checking up on the "system dialogue" stuff
<MacSlow> pete-woods, nowhere near completion
<dednick> asac: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qmenumodel/QTBUG-32859/+merge/179344
<dednick> unfortunately it doesnt look like qmenumodel ci does the packages.
<MacSlow> pete-woods, I would have pinged you otherwise
<pete-woods> MacSlow: is there any sort of API for interacting with them I can start to look at?
<Cimi> seb128_, Saviq mumble?
<dednick> asac: but i can build one if you wish
<MacSlow> pete-woods, no...
<Saviq> Cimi, nothing in my calendar ;)
<seb128> neither in mine
<pete-woods> MacSlow: okay, thanks, just wanted to check :)
<asac> dednick: package would be nice
<asac> :)
<MacSlow> pete-woods, currently most of it is done (intended to be done) via notification-hints
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i'll have a look at that review
<asac> dednick: just put it somewhere on people.canonical.com or so
<MacSlow> pete-woods, and even that isn't set in stone
<dednick> Saviq, asac: on a related note, i have seen instances of the other network related components (wpa_supplicant?) going to full cpu and not going down.
<Cimi> seb128, Saviq check again :P
<pete-woods> MacSlow: okay, are there any good examples of using the notification API? I haven't even used that yet, so at least I could kinda get into the mindset then
<asac> dednick: maybe... right now i see clearly the unity8 process looping :)
<asac> i havwent seen wpasupp for a while
<dednick> asac: ah. ok, wasnt sure if you had actually checked the process.
<asac> sure i did :)
<MacSlow> pete-woods, bzr branch  lp:unity-notifications and look into the examples-directory
<pete-woods> MacSlow: thanks!
<MacSlow> pete-woods, there are C++- and Python-examples
<dednick> asac: does showing top threads give any more info on where it's stuck?
<asac> dednick: what should i run?
<asac> exactly?
<seb128> Cimi, Saviq: is that going to be hangout or mumble?
<MacSlow> pete-woods, btw... the sd-example-incoming-call.py can take multiple actions (more than 2)
<Saviq> seb128, Cimi, your call
<pete-woods> MacSlow: I only see Python examples, but maybe I can look at the unit tests to see C++ ones
<dednick> asac: I just ment running 'top', and "shift+H" to show threads.
<asac> dednick: ah
<Saviq> seb128, you wanna know if you need to put your pants on? ;)
<asac> yeah found it through man
<asac> dednick: QQuickRenderThr
<asac> thats the thing looping
<asac> or consuming constant 50%
<dednick> asac: yep, just keeps redrawing.
<MacSlow> pete-woods, just uncomment the other n.add_action(...) calls
<asac> dednick: right. what triggers that? i assssume you havent tackled that?
<seb128> Saviq, I rather want to know if I need to figure out if mumble is still working, I didn't use it in ages and last time I did the push-to-talk wasn't working for me
<asac> i certainly dont touch the UI :) ... nor do i have the screen on, so this surely shouldnt consume 50% :)
<Saviq> seb128, I'm good with hangout
<MacSlow> pete-woods, doh... yeah... only Python-examples there
<seb128> cool
<dednick> asac: last time it was animations that were leaking.
<seb128> Saviq, and you can do audio only if you don't want to put your pants on :p
<Saviq> ;)
<pete-woods> MacSlow: I'm really pleased to see what looks like a nice fairly simple Qt API, though :)
<MacSlow> pete-woods, I didn't have the time to port all the C-examples from lp:notify-osd yet
<MacSlow> pete-woods, it's libnotify really... nothing Qt-specific
<asac> dednick: animations stopping their timeout when they get freed, righ?
<Saviq> dednick, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/indicators.unitymenumodel/+merge/180070
<asac> dednick: so your package might fix it?
<Saviq> dednick, the diff is bigger, but having in mind that you can ignore IndicatorsLegacy, it's not, really
<asac> let me know if you have some (not urgent) happy to be the experiement
<dednick> dednick: te
<asac> btw, did the software store merge land already?
<Saviq> asac, you mean app preview?
<Saviq> asac, then yes, it was just released
<dednick> asac: the animations are never stopping because they are infinite and arent deleted.
<asac> Saviq: everything ... scope i think is the main part
<Saviq> asac, scope was there for some time already
<asac> Saviq: but i dont have it on my phone
<Saviq> asac, guys are fixing some issues still on the backend side
<dednick> asac: https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-32859
<asac> so its not in the daily-release branch?
<asac> or is it disabled?
<Saviq> asac, see description of https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/app-preview-data/+merge/176941
<Saviq> asac, or https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/app-preview-data/+merge/179348 rather
<Cimi> Saviq, seb128 mumble or hangout?
<Saviq> Cimi, h'out
<seb128> Cimi, hangout, I'm coming
<didrocks> Saviq: hey, do you know if there is a method in qtdbus to know that a certain interface is available? (like a daemon waking up?)
<tsdgeos> hmmmm
<Saviq> pete-woods, you know that ↑
<asac> Saviq: ok so it just landed so might be in todays image
<tsdgeos> didn't mterry fix the problem with the ownership of MockLauncherModel?
<asac> if we can get that pass our tests
<tsdgeos> it's still segfaulting here
<dednick> Saviq: cool. thanks
<Saviq> asac, yeah, will be there soon (scope disabled for now, though)
<pete-woods> Saviq: I thought you used http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtdbus/qdbusservicewatcher.html for that?
<Saviq> didrocks, ↑
<asac> Saviq: when will it be enabled?
<Cimi> Saviq, we're waiting the master :P
<asac> what is holding it back?
<Saviq> Cimi, ah you added to the invite, going
<Saviq> asac, question for ralsina
<didrocks> pete-woods: Saviq: exactly what I needed, thanks!
<dednick> asac: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/85539674/qmenumodel-qml.zip
<asac> dednick: cool it installed cleanly... rebooting :)
<dednick> asac: for info, when last did you update unity8 ?
<dednick> asac: or flash...
<dednick> sigh. i dont think this is binary compatible...
<asac> hehe
<asac> shit happens
<dednick> bugger
<asac> guess i wont have to wait for my UI ... problem solved. no looping unity8 :)
<dednick> lol
<dednick> asac: give me a few minutes and i can compile you a unity8 to go with it if you like ;)
<asac> dednick: btw, the libs dont need to be libs if noone beyond unity8 would use them...
<asac> in that way you dont need to bother about API/ABI
<dednick> galaxy nexus is sooo slow!
<dednick> give me an edge!
<Saviq> dednick, if I drag the (real) sound indicator's volume down to 0, it starts wobbling somewhat - might be the 0 vs 0.0 issue?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you remember what was failing when an invalid background was set? Was it the autopilot test?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, all the ap tests, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, as greeter has status == Image.Ready test to consider itself loaded
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and ap tests were waiting for greeter loaded to unlock
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> let's try that with the new MR
<asac> dednick: GN is faster once we dont loop anymore :)
<asac> lol
<asac> dednick: guess that means unity8 is still building?
<dednick> asac: 70% :)
<dednick> Saviq: er, might be. possibly the backend deciding it doesnt like the value and bouncing back a different one.
<Saviq> dednick, also, between the two sound indicators, the "real" one's icon is smooth
<Saviq> dednick, the phone one is non-antialiased
<dednick> Saviq: panel icon?
<Saviq> dednick, yes
<Saviq> dednick, MenuContent.qml:64:19: QML Loader: Binding loop detected for property "contentActive"
<dednick> Saviq: give me a few minutes. cant use phone at the moment. odd though. they should be the same unless there's something up with the theme
<Saviq> dednick, that's on the desktop, not on phone
<Saviq> dednick, on phone I only get one (should I install the "real" ones btw?)
<dednick> one what?
<Saviq> dednick, one sound indicator icon
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, you'd need to install indicator-sound, indicator-power, etc.
<dednick> indicator-time
<dednick> *datetime
<Saviq> dednick, there's no bluetooth icon, too
<dednick> Saviq: indeed. i'm in process of adding
<Saviq> dednick, ok
<dednick> Saviq: although it doesnt seem to be working properly on the phone anyway
<Saviq> dednick, wow, it actually launched the settings app :D
<dednick> Saviq: really? never even tried that. lol
<Saviq> dednick, it won't show up as it's not launched with the desktop file hint, but it did start ;)
<Saviq> E_TOOMANYINDICATORS
<dednick> lol
<dednick> yeah
<dednick> asac: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/85539674/unity8.zip
<dednick> cross fingers
<dednick> (worked for me)
<dednick> mine dont fit on screen...
<dednick> Saviq: the icon antialiasing thing is a image://[gicon/theme] thing. I'm guessing we're loosing resolution in the GIconProvider pixmap loading process.
<Saviq> dednick, mhm
<dednick> it's using the available sizes of the image, but it's an svg...
<dednick> Saviq: result = themedIcon.pixmap(themedIcon.availableSizes().last()).toImage();
<Saviq> dednick, ok, that should "fix" itself later, then
<Saviq> with larsu's new provider
<seb128> right, we need to land that...
<dednick> Saviq: ya
<dednick> Saviq: anyway, it's the old indicator that's wrong isnt it?
<Saviq> dednick, well, the new one has the icons in the page (the slider between low volume and high volume)
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, the new one has the proper panel icon i mean.
<Saviq> dednick, panel icon... it seems blurred, shouldn't be, AFAIK
<dednick> dont know wtf is going on with the datetime indicator time format. sometimes 11:25, sometime 11:25AM , others 11.
<Saviq> dednick, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/147541416/shot.png
<Saviq> dednick, the formatting depends on locale/settings, so indicator-datetime should handle that internally
<dednick> Saviq: hm. it is blurred. turned up to 30px esspecially. also icons in panel
<dednick> hum. that's using image://theme .
<Saviq> dednick, anyway, the only potentially remaining thing is the "drag volume to 0 → E_CRAZY", did you remove the related code?
<dednick> Saviq: does that only happen on phone?
<Saviq> dednick, no, only on desktop
<dednick> Saviq: hm. not happening for me.
<dednick> Saviq: i didnt remove the 0.0001 blah code.
<dednick> Saviq: ah. yeah.... the icon goes funky
<dednick> Saviq: let me check that out
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, if I then drag it back up, it will get death-metally, and not funky, even
<Saviq> the slider will do pogo-dance for a second or two
<dednick> cd ..
<dednick> bugger
<dednick> i'm supprised i havent typed my su password in irc yet
<dednick> Saviq: qvariant convertint double to int if on int boundary. going to have to make some changes to unitymenumodel and unity8 to fix.
<dednick> Saviq: no idea why!
<Saviq> dednick, ok, approving in the mean time?
<dednick> Saviq: yes please
<Saviq> it's not a critical thing
<tsdgeos> Cimi: the autopilot tests have started failing
<tsdgeos> seems to be exactly the same problem we used to have?
<dednick> Saviq: what is the ubuntu-touch package used for?
<Saviq> dednick, it's the metapackage/seed
<Saviq> dednick, it depends on everything the ubuntu-touch image is supposed to have
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Cimi, re: ap tests with background - looking at the video it does not fall back to the default background still
<tsdgeos> it is weird
<Saviq> or *again*
<Cimi> mzanetti, ^ ?
<tsdgeos> becuse the test actually tries that
<Cimi> Saviq, I didn't test them
<tsdgeos> and seems to work
<tsdgeos> the qml test i mean
<tsdgeos> let me run the qml test again
<tsdgeos> it works :-&
<tsdgeos> which means the test is not so good probably :D
<tsdgeos> which means the test is not so good probably :D
<tsdgeos> wops, worng screen for ↑+enter
<Cimi> seb128, shall I propose the inclusion when it's empty or when it's complete?
<Cimi> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/ubuntu-system-settings/welcome-wizard
<seb128> Cimi, you can proposed it like that, I still want to discuss it with mardy/ken but we can do that on the merge request
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: greyback: Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/test_shell_crash/+merge/180108 this should fix the problems we have with the testShell test haging i think
<tsdgeos> lunch!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanks!
<mzanetti> thanks tsdgeos
<Saviq> F*CKING Qt docs!
<greyback> :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, opinion: roleNames(), should return pre-populated m_roles or dynamically created QHash?
<mzanetti> hmm...
<Saviq> it's a tricky question, too! :)
<Saviq> one saves us CPU, the other RAM
<mzanetti> I think they are queried only when a view is attached
<mzanetti> so only once
<mzanetti> => saving RAM
<mzanetti> which might differ for indicators or the like where views are constantly attached/detached
<Saviq> yup, my gut feeling, too
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> Saviq: afaics roleNames() is very seldom called
<tsdgeos> so i'd go for dynamic
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, what's the status of the "hey, *View, don't create everything, here's your bounds" thing?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we wanted to add some tests there, did we?
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> well the tests are more to prove it works, since the code is very hard it'll break the existing functionality
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah I know
 * Saviq feels weird, is there no high-prio review waiting for him anymore!?
<Saviq> there's no use for me no more ;(
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> dednick, will you follow up on https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/powerd-test/+merge/179198 ?
<Saviq> we've passed $10M! :)
<Saviq> now, for the remaining $22M...
 * tsdgeos looks in his pocket
<tsdgeos> no, sorry only 10€
<greyback> Paypal won't let me pay :(
<pete-woods> I hope Paypal doesn't end up making more money out of the Ubuntu Edge that Canonical does
<pete-woods> *than
<dednick> Saviq: sure
<Saviq> pete-woods, will it get anything if the campaign fails?
<pete-woods> Saviq: don't they get like x% of every transaction or something like that?
<pete-woods> I guess not if they refund it
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> pete-woods, at least it'd go to Hyperloop maybe ;)
<greyback> call me cynical, but I doubt paypal take money and then return it for free
<Saviq> greyback, dunno, I imagine igg has a good enough deal with them
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Cimi, greyback, mterry, MacSlow, dednick we'll do regular standup today, hangout next week when kgunn is back
<greyback> Saviq: yep, I expect that
<Cimi> ok
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok
<tsdgeos> ok
<Cimi> mzanetti, we still have issues with autopilot...
<Cimi> mzanetti, but in theory it is falling back to defaultbg
<Cimi> mzanetti, you think is something related to the bug you were telling me yesterday?
<mzanetti> Cimi: no idea. need to check it out myself
<mzanetti> Cimi: which test?
 * mzanetti doesn't want to wait for 30 autopilot tests to find out which ones fails
<Cimi> mzanetti, greeter
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok... I'll give it a shot
<Cimi> Saviq, greeter autopilot is failing right?
<Saviq> Cimi, *all* of them are
<Cimi> mzanetti, all :P
<Saviq> mzanetti, greeter is black - no background loaded
<Saviq> mzanetti, so it doesn't ever say that it's ready
<Saviq> mzanetti, you can see in the videos that there's no background in greeter
<Cimi> let's try removing the gsetting thing
<Cimi> and see if it works with a simple crosfadeimage
<tedg> dednick, Woot!  Indicators.
<tedg> Now I have to wait a whole 4 hours for an official build.
<tedg> didrocks, Can we make it faster?
<didrocks> tedg: tsssss
<didrocks> tedg: no you don't want to wait for 4 hours
<didrocks> it's starting in 4 minutes
<tedg> didrocks, What's the build time?
<didrocks> depends on the builders
<tedg> (including test, etc)
<dednick> tedg: !
<didrocks> and if your tests pass :)
<didrocks> and the depth of your stack
<tedg> didrocks, For Unity8 to get released.
<didrocks> so for you, should be in ~2h to the release pocket
<didrocks> same for unity8
<tedg> So then I have to wait 124 minutes!
<tedg> :-)
<didrocks> tedg: you can write tests meanwhile ;)
<tedg> didrocks, Heh, I wish.
<tsdgeos> greyback: oh, unity-mir CI
<greyback> tsdgeos: yep, turned on today
<Saviq> rotfl
<Saviq> "What, I can't run background apps!? But what if I want to calculate an integral that will take 30 mins to calculate, will I be able to browse web then"?
<Saviq> JEEZ
<greyback> Saviq: Who said that?
<Saviq> greyback, ubuntu-phone@
<Cimi> lol
<Saviq> greyback, "Running background services"
<Saviq> apparently that's not a joke, either!
<greyback> I was hoping for satire, oh well
<greyback> yay, unity8 with mir runs on phablet image with just 3 extra packages, getting closer!
<Saviq> !! :)
<Saviq> racarr, hey, any update on unity8@Mir on Nexus4?
<dednick> Saviq: the only solution i can think of to solve our little float->int issue is to send type info with the value. (ie model.changeState(1.0, 'double')) . Or maybe i should log this as a bug with qt?
<Saviq> dednick, where is the conversion actually happening? in v8?
<Saviq> dednick, I just wonder why the thing that needs it as a double, can't convert it itself
<Saviq> dednick, obviously JS is bad at that
<Saviq> dednick, but the "other side", being good at that, should be able to easily convert 1 to 1.0
<Saviq> :/
<dednick> Saviq: by other side you mean indicator?
<Saviq> dednick, for example, but ideally earlier
<dednick> Saviq: I'm guessing the issue may be that all numbers in JS are doubles. So it just thinks something with a .0 was a int.
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, but as soon as we're pushing that value through to C++, it should be possible to cast it to double?
<greyback> tsdgeos: thanks for the approval
<dednick> Saviq: only once we're in C++
<dednick> Saviq: but by then it's already a qvariant
<dednick> dont think you can cast in JS
<Saviq> dednick, no, you can't, but can we know that this QVariant should be double and not int?
<tsdgeos> greyback: :-)
<Saviq> dednick, or is that completely out of our control / generic so that we don't really know?
<dednick> Saviq: even pushing a "double" property directly to the invokable function still results in an int if on the .0 boundary. I guess the conversion happens between calling the function in JS and it being invoked.
<dednick> Saviq: I do know the "expected" type (gvariant type). i could use that to "re-type" the parameter we pass.
<Saviq> dednick, sounds like a reliable solution
<dednick> Saviq: sound like work ;). need to start parsing gvaraint type. boo
<Saviq> dednick, or just fix it service-side ;)
<Saviq> dednick, I'm good with that, really
<dednick> Saviq: dont think we can. i think it's built into gmenu
<Saviq> jeez
<dednick> or gaction
<Saviq> like how hard is it to convert 1 to 1.0!
<dednick> !
<Cimi> seb128, simple question :P how do I import the plugin?
<Cimi> seb128, I tried qmlscene with the -I path, but doesn't work
<seb128> Cimi, look at the panels as example, but e.g "import Ubuntu.SystemSettings.Language 1.0" with the right include path should work
<Cimi> seb128, so maybe my import is wrong
<Cimi> seb128, because that's what I tried
<greyback> tedg: ping
<tedg> greyback, Howdy
<greyback> tedg: hey, probably stupid question on "libupstart-flesh" - should I expect upstart_app_launch_stop_application("gallery-app", nullptr) to launch the app defined in gallery-app.desktop?
<greyback> that's the legacy launcher stuff?
<greyback> s/stop/start/
<tedg> greyback, Yes, that should work.
<greyback> tedg: ok, it's what I expected. I must be doing something wrong so. I'll dig. Thanks
<greyback> tedg: oh, I added a question to that MR.
<tedg> greyback, Check to see if "upstart-app-launch gallery-app" works.
<tedg> greyback, That's in the tools package
<greyback> tedg: hmm, no luck :(
<tedg> greyback, So then it's probably not you, it's me :-)
<greyback> tedg: I'm running on today's phablet image. I merged your branch with upstart-app-launch trunk, build packages & installed them
<tedg> greyback, Hmm, okay.  Is there anything in ~/.cache/upstart/application*log
<greyback> tedg: yes I see lots of logs. Cool
<tedg> Heh, I should have been more specific.  Any useful errors?  :-)
<greyback> "/bin/sh: 1: exec: --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/gallery-app.desktop: not found"
<greyback> tedg: sorry, I wasn't being awkward, just happy at seeing lots of log files :D
<tedg> Hmm, odd.  Let me find the gallery app's desktop file.
<seb128> tedg, you can sudo apt-get install gallery-app on your desktop...
<greyback> tedg: the file is there. I suspect more the switch is confusing things
<tedg> seb128, Yup, was going that route.
<tedg> Hmm, my desktop file doesn't have a "--desktop_file_hint" in it...
<seb128> no it doesn't
<tedg> This might be a gallery issue :-)
<seb128> not on the device either
<seb128> well, the --desktop_file_hint= is needed if you want anything to get on screen on the device iirc
<seb128> not sure what component appends it though
<greyback> tedg: this can't be right: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5985444/
<tedg> greyback, It should be just "gallery-app" not the full path as well
<tedg> greyback, desktop-exec gallery-app
<greyback> tedg: ah ok
<mzanetti> Saviq: http://paste.kde.org/pf75da1b8/
<mzanetti> Saviq: seems a different one, and this one is even worse
 * greyback eod
<Saviq> mzanetti, not sure what I'm looking at there?
<Saviq> mzanetti, the hang?
<Saviq> mzanetti, seems Albert's fix didn't help :/
<apw> in saucy which library are we meant to use to talk to the 'messaging' envelope thing these days
<apw> i had assumed it was libindicate and family (http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/messaging-menu/) but the examples there seem ineffective
<apw> even the examples with libindicate don't seem to work any more
<mzanetti> Saviq: the paste is unity8 sticking at 50% CPIU
<mzanetti> Saviq: fresh flash from 3 hours ago
<Saviq> mzanetti, :/
<mzanetti> indeed
<mzanetti> Saviq: also, I have the feeling that the apps scope crashes every once in a while and recovers again
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's expected
<mzanetti> ah ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, will be better/not affected when it's a subscope of apps scope
#ubuntu-unity 2013-08-15
<mhr3> no sil today?
<mhr3> no didrocks today?
<mhr3> seb128, i have a branch where tests fail on jenkinks, but if i build the pkg locally everything is fine, any ideas what's up with that?
<mhr3> talking about
<mhr3> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/libunity/scope-result-in-python/+merge/180158
<seb128> mhr3, today is a national holiday in France
<mhr3> seb128, but you're in germany! :)
<seb128> mhr3, yeah, still not going to work :p
<seb128> mhr3, how did you try? in a pbuilder?
<mhr3> does bzr bd use pbuilder? :)
<mhr3> if so then yes :)
<seb128> not by default
<mhr3> then no :P
<seb128> well, build env are different from your env
<seb128> they don't have a dbus session, nor xorg, nor internet access
<seb128> do you rely on session stuff or on an internet access?
<mhr3> i tried it also in a chroot which doesn't have any of that either
<mhr3> succeeded there
<seb128> mhr3, is that lp:libunity ?
<mhr3> well, it does have internet, but we don't need that
<mhr3> seb128, link above ^^
<seb128> ha
<seb128> let me try
<seb128> mhr3, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5988032/
<seb128> mhr3, that's what I get building on a porter box chroot
<mhr3> seb128, exactly what i needed, and now what is a porter box?
<seb128> mhr3, ssh porter-amd64.canonical.com
<seb128> mhr3, if you have access/your ssh key configured
 * mhr3 checks
<mhr3> nope, it doesn't like me
 * apw is trying to find a good example (preferably in python) of something which is a client of the messaging menu.  i had thought it would be libindicate, but none of the example with that do a thing
<Saviq> mzanetti, hey, a small one that will hopefully help with quaternourly release
<mzanetti> :D
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/ap-passphrase-wait-for-focus/+merge/180293
 * Saviq forgot to paste...
<Saviq> Mirv, ping
<mzanetti> Saviq: looks sane to me. but did we actually have issues with this?
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/1010/label=autopilot-ati/artifact/results/autopilot/videos/unity8.shell.tests.test_lock_screen.TestLockscreen.test_can_unlock_pin_screen%20%28Desktop%20Nexus%2010%29.ogv
<Saviq> mzanetti, log excerpt http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5988076/
<mzanetti> Saviq: I wonder why there is a unity7 running in this video
<Saviq> mzanetti, because that's how the machines are set up there
<mzanetti> ah... right... they are not using our vms
<Saviq> mzanetti, they're real hardware
<mzanetti> and still this sort of performance issues?
<Saviq> that's the other way around
<Saviq> well, maybe not
<mzanetti> not really, no
<Saviq> you know, recordmydesktop has its toll
<mzanetti> hmm...
<Mirv> Saviq: pong
<Mirv> Saviq: just filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1212580
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1212580 in Unity 8 "Failing unity8 tests since evening Aug 14th" [Critical,New]
<Mirv> it seems you're on to it already? :)
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, somewhat
<Saviq> Mirv, I hope I have a solution for the unstable test
<Saviq> Mirv, but then there's unity8 crashing
<Mirv> Saviq: there's another one in addition to the unlock pin screen, test_hide_hud_click
<Saviq> Mirv, you think we could get /var/crash out of the machines?
<Saviq> Mirv, yup, that's a crash, and we can't seem to reproduce
<Mirv> Saviq: I'm on the nvidia machine, where that test consistently fails, but the /var/crash is empty
<Saviq> Mirv, can you `ulimit -c unlimited` and see if core is dumped?
<Mirv> Saviq: I guess that'd need setting globally somehow, for the next run. trying.
<Saviq> Mirv, /etc/security/limits.conf
<Saviq> Mirv, can you unhook the machine for some manual debugging?
<Mirv> Saviq: ok added, is there some sort of need to reload something?
<Mirv> Saviq: sorry, no idea, I haven't ssh:d to the machines before and I don't know what didrocks has used to do
<Saviq> Mirv, no, if it crashes it should dump a "core" file in $CWD
<Saviq> Mirv, that we can then use to see the crash locally
<Mirv> Saviq: after the current test run on normal unity finishes, I can rerun the unity8 tests before 10 UTC when the next run starts
<Mirv> Saviq: meanwhile, you don't have any nvidia machines that could possibly bring up the issue?
<Saviq> Mirv, I'm running one
<Saviq> Mirv, no crashes here
<Mirv> ok
 * Saviq runs the test 20 times to see if anything comes up
<Mirv> meanwhile the intel machine looks to have gone down
<Mirv> Saviq: do you happen to know which people have access to fix something like that? I think jibel was perhaps one, but he is also on holiday today
<Mirv> trying IS..
<Mirv> nope, need QA team people
<Saviq> Mirv, got the crash
<Saviq> or at least *some* crash
<Saviq> with an unusable core ;|
 * Mirv progresses on finding people to get intel machine back up
 * greyback_ moving to office
<jamesh> Mirv: hi.  sil2100 was helping out with getting mediascanner into the archive, but I think he is on holiday today.  Are you able to help, or do you know anyone who could?
<Mirv> jamesh: it's starting to look impossible for today for me, but possibly kenvandine / robru when they wake up. sil2100 is also back tomorrow.
<jamesh> thanks.
<Mirv> jamesh: furthermore, the QA lab is currently broken so we wouldn't progress on getting to saucy archives anyhow.
<Saviq> Mirv, can we re-run unity8 to see if the fix we merged has that one issue sorted?
<jamesh> thostr_: ^^^ so we might have trouble getting mediascanner in the archive today
<Mirv> Saviq: I tried, I got some other error and was just about to try again. I'm not sure if the intel machine being broken could prevent the other machines from being used as well.
<Mirv> Saviq: now it runs on the nvidia machine, let's see
<Mirv> what a nice day to everything get broken when half of the people is on holiday. the usual :)
<Mirv> Saviq: at least the ati machine succeeded without that one error it had earlier (although not everytime). as expected nvidia machine still getting the other error, but I don't see coredump on the machine. but I gathered your hunt for that problem is also progressing?
<Saviq> Mirv, :)
<Cimi> mzanetti, did you have a look at the issue with autopilot?
<Cimi> mzanetti, or can you tell me how to see the bug? (make test what?)
<mzanetti> Cimi: I couldn't reproduce yesterday. today I merged trunk and jenkins failed again.
<mzanetti> didn't investigate yet
<mzanetti> Saviq: I hope this will do https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/more-robust-lockscreen-tests/+merge/180316
<Cimi> who can help me in imports?
<Cimi> I'm working on the settings app, I have issues in importing the plugins
<mzanetti> Cimi: I think I fixed the autopilot test... lets see if it works on jenkins
<mzanetti> Cimi: whats the issue with the imports?
<Cimi> mzanetti, I am in settings app
<Cimi> mzanetti, from that branch
<Cimi> actually, I'll be back in 10
<Saviq> Mirv, ok so there's a fix for the crasher https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity/only-valid-filters
<Saviq> Mirv, already approved and autolanding now
<Saviq> Mirv, and https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/more-robust-lockscreen-tests/+merge/180316 should be even more robust for the other issue (even though it passed I saw in the logs in other tests that the issue is still there)
<Saviq> Mirv, I assume we need to wait for the intel machine to come up first?
<Saviq> greyback_, ping, got a minute?
<greyback_> Saviq: yep
<Saviq> greyback_, mumble?
<greyback_> Saviq: am there
<Mirv> Saviq: awesome! yeah, the -intel issue is now breaking up the rest.
<Mirv> Saviq: after it hopefully gets fixed kenvandine will be the next one from our team to wake up
<Saviq> Mirv, got i
<Saviq> t
<Saviq> Mirv, did you start working early to cover the gap or something?
<Saviq> Mirv, you're just +1 from me, but you sound like you're EOD'ing soon :)
<Cimi> mzanetti, so from this https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/ubuntu-system-settings/welcome-wizard
<Cimi> mzanetti, I tried adding
<Cimi> import Ubuntu.SystemSettings.Language 1.0
<Cimi> for example in Pages/WelcomePage.qml
<Cimi> and run qmlscene -I /path/to/plugin/language MeetUbuntu.qml
<Cimi> no luck :-\
<Saviq> Cimi, for plugins to load
<Saviq> Cimi, they have to be on the same path
<Saviq> Cimi, that you provide with the "import" statement
<Saviq> Cimi, so import Ubuntu.SystemSettings.Language 1.0
<Saviq> Cimi, equals "Ubuntu/SystemSettings/Language"
<Saviq> or, if versioned
<Saviq> "Ubuntu/SystemSettings/Language.1"
<Saviq> "Ubuntu/SystemSettings/Language.1.0"
<Cimi> mmm valid
<Saviq> in reverse priority order
<Saviq> Cimi, so without installation, you won't get that path
<Cimi> Saviq, but there's the qmldir, no?
<Saviq> Cimi, doesn't matetr
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, it needs to be on the path
<mzanetti> if this is located in /home/cimi/foobar/Ubuntu/SystemSettings/Language you'd need to do -I /home/cimi/foobar
<Cimi> thought was responsible of registering the name
<Saviq> Cimi, the "module" in qmldir is just for protection
<Saviq> Cimi, not related to where QML looks for the module
<Saviq> Cimi, because .po files don't seem to respect the install prefix
<Saviq> Cimi, I'm afraid it's easiest if you just go `bzr bd`
<Saviq> build the packages and install whichever ones you need
<Cimi> Saviq, but the plugin is private
<Saviq> Cimi, so?
<Cimi> Saviq, at least that's what web told me
<Cimi> *seb
<Saviq> Cimi, still has to be installed
<Saviq> Cimi, you just need to point QML2_IMPORT_PATH at it
<Saviq> or -I if using qmlscene
<Saviq> at the private path, that is
<Cimi> ah ok
<Saviq> Cimi, and you should read http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtqml/qtqml-syntax-imports.html
<Saviq> Cimi, if you're not doing anything with the plugins, just install settings-app
<Cimi> I need to use them
<Cimi> but not changing for the moment
<Saviq> ubuntu-system-settings is the package name
<Cimi> Saviq, perfect works with  /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ubuntu-system-settings/private
<Cimi> Saviq, wondering how I get this to be dynamically loaded
<Saviq> Cimi, you'll need a c++ main() around it, just as system-settings has
<Cimi> Saviq, maybe not using qmlscene but a main.cpp?
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> Cimi, qmlscene isn't meant to be used "in production"
<Cimi> Saviq, thought it was for us
<Saviq> Cimi, it's only there for development/debugging purposes
<Cimi> Saviq, thought zoltan wanted
<Cimi> use qmlscene as much as possible
<Cimi> unless c++ is really a requirement
<Saviq> Cimi, qmlscene-*like*
<Saviq> Cimi, qmlrunner, whatever
<Saviq> Cimi, just one that didn't have all the dev/dbg options qmlscene has
<Saviq> Cimi, not sure what's the status of it btw
<Saviq> Cimi, see #sdk for an explanation on qmlscene
<greyback_> Saviq: could you please look: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/fix-platform-api-pkgconfig-change/+merge/180329
<greyback_> it would unblock me
<Saviq> greyback_, on it
<greyback_> ta
<Saviq> greyback_, approved, although not sure why that change in platform-api
<greyback_> Saviq: thanks!
<mhr3> Saviq, did something happen to scrolling? seems jerky now
<Saviq> mhr3, apps running?
<mhr3> Saviq, on desktop even
<mhr3> then again, seeing what my screen is doing it might just as well be the intel driver...
<Saviq> mhr3, nope, not seeing that on the desktop
<Saviq> mhr3, can you confirm another thing for me, though
<Saviq> mhr3, launch unity8
<Saviq> mhr3, go to home scope, drag down
<Saviq> mhr3, does the first category get stuck 1/2 down the screen for you?
<mhr3> Saviq, i've seen it do that a few times... but doesn't right now
<Saviq> mhr3, how about in ./run -- -fullscreen ?
<Saviq> mhr3, or actually, GRID_UNIT_PX=12 ./run
<mhr3> the search bar moved in the middle of the screen, then fixed itself after scrolling
<mhr3> but still doesn't get stuck
<Saviq> mhr3, bad news, it's category overrides causing that...
<mhr3> Saviq, how, what now?
<Saviq> mhr3, not sure yet, but reverting it does get rid of the issue
<mhr3> no way
<mhr3> told you i've seen it long before i even thought about category overrides
<Saviq> mhr3, I agree it might just be triggering something
<mhr3> but i'm not denying that using actual scopes that give us non-mocked data might trigger it
<dednick> mhr3: i think this should get rid of any duplicates. https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity/scopeview.model.resync/+merge/180335
<mhr3> a sec, the screen corruption is getting worse
 * mhr3 wants stable intel driver
<Saviq> mhr3, sorry, I'm afraid it really is category overrides :/ it must be tricking the proxy model somehow
<Saviq> mhr3, it only affects apps and home, too - they're the only ones with overrides
<mhr3> Saviq, so you're unable to rep the issue if you comment out the overriding?
<Saviq> mhr3, applying http://paste.ubuntu.com/5989012/
<Saviq> mhr3, is enough to fix
<Saviq> mhr3, let me try commenting in qml
<mhr3> plus they're the only ones which don't have static data
<Saviq> mhr3, ok, so commenting out in QML isn't enough
<Saviq> dednick, standup
<mhr3> Saviq, there you go, then it can't be the root cause
<Saviq> mhr3, it can
<Saviq> mhr3, if the categories themselves are doing tricks
<Saviq> mhr3, doing http://paste.ubuntu.com/5989012/ does help
<Saviq> mhr3, I'll drill down on it after the standup
<Saviq> s/the/our/
<mhr3> if nothing calls the method, the code paths you removed are never triggered
<mhr3> yea, i have a call now too :)
<Saviq> mhr3, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5989111/ fixes
<Saviq> mhr3, not sure why, yet, but it does
<asac> dednick: your packages didnt help
<asac> fwiw
<dednick> asac: hm. ok, i'll need to look into the issue some more.
<dednick> asac: thanks for testing
<asac> i hope i didnt make a mistake
<dednick> asac: is there anything specific you were doing to reprocude?
<asac> dpkg -i failed first
<asac> i ran apt-get install -f to resolve the conflicts after
<asac> and then dpkg -i worked, but i got it after reboot again
<asac> dednick: it must be pretty easy to reproduce... what i did (without beying systematic) was:
<asac> 1. use look at indicators
<asac> 2. open two apps without closing each
<asac> and then kill them
<asac> let me see :)
<asac> if i can be better
<Saviq> mhr3, don't get me wrong - you might as well be triggering an issue in the dash ListView
<mhr3> Saviq, hmm, could you try to change the signal connections to QueuedConnection?
<Saviq> mhr3, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5989165/ didn't help
<mhall119> thostr_1: Saviq: when will the Click scope be available?  Now that the Click app store is going online, it'd be nice to complete the story
<thostr_1> mhall119: mhr3 is working on it, should be any day now
<mhr3> Saviq, i still think that the count being present in the model is just wrong
<mhall119> awesome
<Saviq> mhall119, or you can enable it already
<Saviq> mhall119, gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Dash scopes
<Saviq> mhall119, add 'click/click.scope' and `gsettings set com.... scopes "[...]"`
<Saviq> mhall119, but yeah, it will show up in the apps scope asap, too
<mhall119> cool, let me grab my USB cable and try
<Saviq> mhr3, which model would that be? Categories?
<mhr3> Saviq, yea
<mhr3> Saviq, do you have a moment for hangout?
<Saviq> mhr3, sure
<mhr3> i want to see what you see
<Saviq> mhr3, ah then let me make a video
<mhr3> we can also chat about it in the hangout :)
<mhall119> Saviq: I'm getting a dbus-launch error when trying to set gsettings from adb shell
<Saviq> mhall119, as phablet
<mhall119> I was
<mhall119> that's okay, the terminal-app on my phone + bash history meant I could easily re-run it from a session with dbus
<mhall119> restarting
<mhall119> Saviq: mhr3 does click/click.scope pull from the online store, or just already installed click packages?
<Saviq> mhall119, search for "*"
<mhall119> Saviq: nothing
<Saviq> mhall119, works here
<mhall119> do I need to login to something?
<mhall119> IIRC, anonymous access to the click store was still in discussion
<Saviq> mhall119, on staging it's enabled
<Saviq> mhall119, alecu should be able to help
<mhall119> on a different note, I *love* that indicators are tabs now, makes so much more sens
<mhall119> sense
<alecu> mhall119: click scope gets results from the click webservice, yes
<mhall119> alecu: ok, so I got my xda-developers-app published in the click store yesterday, but searching for it doesn't show any results
<mhall119> and, in fact, search only shows the "Installed" category header
<Saviq> mhr3, here's videos of the two issues I noticed: http://ubuntuone.com/0y3o0lPEaWsVBEP6gdiJdd http://ubuntuone.com/4AGFEchm7D1QqVvDtrbmZb
<alecu> mhall119: if you don't get results from searching for "*", may I ask you for the click scope logs? they are in ~/.cache/unity-scope-click.log
<mhr3> Saviq, yep, downloading them, it's super slow
<Saviq> mhr3, right.. u1
<mhr3> yea...
<alecu> mhall119: did you publish it in the production or staging web service? the scope is still using the staging one.
<mhall119> alecu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5989261/
<mhall119> alecu: ah, I'm not sure to be perfectly honest, let me ask
<alecu> mhall119: it should show up for you in https://developer.staging.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/
<mhall119> alecu: it's on https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/3/
<mhall119> so I guess that means production
<alecu> right
<mhall119> any easy way for me to point it at production?
<alecu> mhall119: not yet, it means recompilation on the device
<alecu> mhall119: I plan to point it to production soon
<mhall119> ok
<Saviq> oh looks like intel is back
<alecu> mhall119: here's the bug to have the scope returning results from production: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scope-click/+bug/1212709
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1212709 in Unity Click Scope "Uses staging webservices" [High,Triaged]
<alecu> mhall119: and we'll probably have it fixed in a few hours
<mhall119> alecu: that would be great, thanks!
<mhall119> alecu: let me know when it's ready for me to test
<alecu> sure
<alecu> tedg: ping
<tedg> alecu, Howdy
<alecu> tedg: I see that you've mentioned a few times in the app-devel list the click hooks. May I ask you some question about them?
<alecu> I can't find cjwatson today, so that's why I'd like to ask you :-)
<mhr3> Saviq, it's interesting that you always get apps after files, it's vice versa for me
<tedg> alecu, Ah, he's at debconf
<tedg> alecu, Sure
<alecu> tedg: so, I need to tell the .desktop files that are generated by the click installer from other .desktop files created by other means
<Saviq> mhr3, less files? ;)
<alecu> tedg: I was thinking of having the click desktophook add a new X-something field to the .desktop file when it's created on .local/share/applications
<alecu> tedg: (all of this may be needed so the click scope can show the right previews for apps that were installed from .clicks)
<alecu> tedg: do you think that it makes sense to do it in the click desktophook?
<mhr3> alecu, talked with thomas, he's inclined to do the de-dup where both scopes will provide the same results
<tedg> alecu, You can create a new one, but that might end up in a race condition with the desktop file creation hook (there's not guarantee on ordering).  Probably best to do it in the hook that creates it.
<tedg> alecu, That hook is in upstart-app-launch, it's pretty simple.
<tedg> alecu, Though, if you made them with constant names, and didn't modify the desktop file (which makes sense I think for your use-case) you could do an independent hook.
<alecu> mhr3: ack
<mhr3> alecu, one problem is that it could be racy
<mhr3> like if the click scope takes a while to return results
<alecu> mhr3: it surely will take a while, since it always needs to hit a webservice
<mhr3> alecu, even for the installed apps??
<alecu> mhr3: you are right, not for installed apps
<alecu> mhr3: right now the slow part will be the spawning of "click list --manifest"
<mhr3> yea, i hope we don't need to do that on each keypress :)
<alecu> mhr3: yes, I surely cache that :-)
<katie> mterry, hello
<katie> mterry, you joining our hangout?
<mterry> katie, omg, yes
<alecu> tedg: looking at desktop-hook.c, I see that X-Ubuntu-Application-ID is being added to .desktops already
<alecu> tedg: that should only be present for click packages, right?
<tedg> alecu, Yup
<Cimi> mzanetti, I have issues with the import here lp:~cimi/ubuntu-system-settings/welcome-wizard_app
<Cimi> it's qmake things...
<Cimi> anyone could help me on qmake?
<mzanetti> Cimi:
<mzanetti> re
<Cimi> re
<mzanetti> Cimi: so. what's the issue?
<Cimi> mzanetti, Error: Error while loading page: qrc:/qml/Pages/WelcomePage.qml:19 module "Ubuntu.SystemSettings.LanguagePlugin" is not installed
 * mzanetti compiles and installs deps
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok... I compiled it and ran system-settings
<mzanetti> its a bit empty
<mzanetti> what do I need to do to reproduce the issue?
<Cimi> mzanetti, not system settings
<Cimi> mzanetti, you need to run wizard
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok. can see the issue
<Cimi> it must be something with the import
<Cimi> and the PLUGIN DIR definitions
<Cimi> I use in main.cpp
<mzanetti> Cimi: so...
<mzanetti> If you want to run it with qmlscene, you need to create a directory structure
<mzanetti> I created for example: plugins/Ubuntu/SystemSettings/LanguagePlugin/
<mzanetti> and copied the lib and the qmldir file into that
<Cimi> mzanetti, I want to run with main.cpp
<mzanetti> then running qmlscene wizard/qml/main.qml -I plugins/ works
<Cimi> mzanetti, because the plugin is private
<mzanetti> what you mean with that?
<Cimi> mzanetti, that the directory changes
<Cimi> it's somewhere in the system
<mzanetti> you must have such a directory structure
<mzanetti> doesn't matter if its somewhere in the system. it needs to be Ubuntu/SystemSettings/LanguagePlugin
<mzanetti> as a directory structure
<mzanetti> otherwise you need to link stuff statically and use qmlRegisterType in your main.cpp instead of the plugin.cpp
<Cimi> mzanetti, it has this structure
<Cimi> mzanetti, but I want to set the path from the main file
<Cimi> mzanetti, on my system is /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ubuntu-system-settings/private
<mzanetti> Cimi: you'd need to export QML2_PLUGIN_DIR=/usr/x86_64-linux/gnu/ubuntu-system-settings/private/
<mzanetti> Cimi: then, if it has this directory structure in there it should work
<Cimi> mzanetti, I want to set it in main.cpp
<Cimi> mzanetti, look at how system settings is doing
<mzanetti> you can't. I might differ from system to system
<Cimi> mzanetti, no
<Cimi> mzanetti, it works for system settings app
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok. found it
<mzanetti> Cimi:  they add a define in qmake
<mzanetti> Cimi: DEFINES += -DPLUGIN_PRIVATE_MODULES=/ubuntu-system-settings/private
<mzanetti> and then view.engine()->addImportPath(PLUGIN_PRIVATE_MODULE_DIR); in the main.cpp
<mzanetti> which I think is quite ugly
<mzanetti> but ok. it works
<mzanetti> Cimi: I see you're doing the same. whats the problem actually?
<alecu> mhall119: I've just installed the XDA Developers App with the very latest unity-click-scope
<alecu> mhall119: but it fails when starting the app, like this:
<alecu> [unity-scope-click] - DEBUG: click-scope.vala:171: cannot execute application: No manifest found for app_id: com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.xda-developers-app
<alecu> mhall119: that means that the app id in the webservice does not match what's on the click manifest
<alecu> the manifest says "com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.xda-developers"
<alecu> but the webservice says "com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.xda-developers-app"
<alecu> I think changing the manifest and rebuilding the .click is the faster way to fix it
<mhall119> ok
<Cimi> mzanetti, it is not working for me...
<Cimi> mzanetti, indeed the warning
<mzanetti> Cimi: works here
<Cimi> °_°
<mzanetti> Cimi: did you install it?
 * Cimi rebuilds
<Cimi> mzanetti, installed what?
<mzanetti> sudo make install
<Cimi> but what?
<Cimi> mzanetti, wizard or the app?
<mzanetti> everything in that repo
<mzanetti> plugins at least
<Cimi> they are installed
<Cimi> anyway I'll have a look tomo morning
<mzanetti> to /ubuntu-system-settings ?
<Cimi> yes
<mzanetti> hmm... works for me
<mzanetti> Cimi: did you run sudo make install?
<mzanetti> or did you just copy some files manually?
<mhall119> alecu: Changes can not be accepted and published at this time. Please try again later.
<mhall119> :(
<mhall119> just uploaded 0.1.2 with the corrected package name
<Cimi> mzanetti, I installed the package
<Cimi> mzanetti, wizard isn't
<Cimi> mzanetti, probably.. the plugin definition is not the same
<Cimi> the define
<Cimi> because the package has /usr/lib somewhere
<Cimi> while the local build has a different path, that's why it doesn't work
<mzanetti> right. the package has a prefix set
<Cimi> (didn't try but makes sense)
<mhall119> alecu: btw, the form where I have to approve the change doesn't give me that error message, it just reloads the form with no indication of failure
<mhall119> it's not until I go back to the Overview that I see all of those red errors
<mzanetti> this is btw why I think its not a good idea to have the path hardcoded this way
<mzanetti> Cimi: you can edit the common-project-config.pri and change the prefix to what the package installs to
<Cimi> good point
<mzanetti> Cimi: or you uninstall the package and install your build with make install
#ubuntu-unity 2013-08-16
<Mirv> Saviq: something fishy in Unity8 compilation are actually dependencies installation https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1212944
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1212944 in Unity 8 "unity 8 FTBFS (during package installation)" [Critical,New]
<Saviq> Mirv, hmm, looks like usermetricsservice configuration failed
<Saviq> Mirv, "Setting up usermetricsservice:i386 (1.1.1+13.10.20130815.2-0ubuntu1) ...
<Saviq> Failed to open connection to "system" message bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory"
<Saviq> Mirv, but that shouldn't be a build dependency anyway
<Saviq> Mirv, it seems http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libusermetrics/trunk/revision/125 is the culprit
<Saviq> Mirv, it has a .postinst that requires the system bus to be there
<Mirv> Saviq: yeah, it shouldn't fail installing in case it's not
<Saviq> Mirv, yup
<jamesh> hi sil2100
<Saviq> Mirv, are you doing something about it or are we waiting for pete-woods?
<Mirv> Saviq: not doing at the moment and haven't filed a bug yet as I've other urgencies ongoing
<Saviq> Mirv, I've added affects: libusermetrics to the other bug
<Saviq> Mirv, so I'll own that, then
<Mirv> maybe sil2100 can look at it now that he's here, after he catches up :) (thankfully he's back to help!)
<Saviq> :)
<Mirv> thank you
<mhr3> Saviq, btw could we get someone to help with the running apps renderer? it doesn't support regular scope results model... when i was doing the category overrides branch i had a quick look at it, but it was getting too much into the ui bits for my taste
<mhr3> Saviq, touching ResponsiveFlowGrid... eek :P
<Saviq> mhr3, not sure we want to spend time on it when the Mir-backed recent apps scope should be working soon
<mhr3> Saviq, but that's why we need it, it needs to support the regular scope model
<Saviq> mhr3, ah, got it now
<mhr3> Saviq, not super high on the list, but once the mir bits are in, we'll want to use it
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, will do
<mhr3> Saviq, off topic what's the current way of getting new image on the phone? phablet-flash ubuntu-system? seems to take too long compared to what was there a week ago :/
<Saviq> mhr3, cdimage-touch
<Saviq> mhr3, otherwise you get read-only /
<mhr3> at least someone knows these things :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what do i use to test https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-generic-preview/+merge/179932 ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, search for something in home
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and long-press
<Saviq> tsdgeos, description (if long) should be wrapped and formatted
<Saviq> tsdgeos, wikipedia is usually useful
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://ubuntuone.com/0y3o0lPEaWsVBEP6gdiJdd http://ubuntuone.com/4AGFEchm7D1QqVvDtrbmZb
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we seem to have triggered an issue in LVWPH :/
<tsdgeos> ah yes
<tsdgeos> there was this bug you said the other day in which it stuck in the middle?
<tsdgeos> is this that one?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> hmm
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and then something related to category expansion - go to apps, search for something, clear the search, click the "Dash plugins" category to expand it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, stuff breaks badly :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, like first of all, the limiting filter gets confused and doesn't actually "pass through" the items
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and then the whole thing just goes all over the place :/
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> works here?
<tsdgeos> what is really weird is that i can't vertically move stuff in the home scope until i expand files & folders
<tsdgeos> which kind of makes sense but doesn't at the same time :D
<mhr3> tsdgeos, i think the limiting proxy doesn't handle few cases - for example removal of one of the visible items, which pushes one of the invisible items to become visible
<mhr3> and vice versa
<tsdgeos> may be
<mhr3> pushing a new item in the first position, which should remove the last visible one
<dednick> sup everyone? scopes still getting you down?
<mhr3> dednick, it's all your fault!
<mhr3> dednick, hope you feel down as well now :P
<dednick> um. what did i do?
<Saviq> pete-woods, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1212944/comments/1
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1212944 in Unity 8 "unity 8 FTBFS (during package installation)" [Critical,In progress]
<mhr3> dednick, nothing in particular, we just want you to feel bad too, so you don't feel excluded
<dednick> oh. thanks :)
<mhr3> anytime
<dednick> i'm sure i had something to do with it anyway.
<pete-woods> Saviq: thanks for pointing that out!
<Saviq> pete-woods, well, yeah, you caused FTBFS for unity8 ;)
<pete-woods> Saviq: I don't understand why dbus wouldn't be there - it's a dependency
<pete-woods> but what the hey, I'll make the thing less sensitive
<Saviq> pete-woods, it's not started, you don't want dbus on the build machines
<pete-woods> Saviq: okay, I suppose that's fair!
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there's some weirdness in wrapping+richtext, look for elephant and preview the one in the Info category, see how text gets wrapped too early, are we ok with that
<tsdgeos> ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, good catch, let me see
<tsdgeos> Saviq:  but it seems like a qt bug ::/
<tsdgeos> i've added a rectangle on the label and it's covering the whole width
<mhr3> dednick, i think we broke something quite horribly - http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/1027/
<dednick> ouch
<jamesh> sil2100: hi.  What do we need to do next to get mediascanner into the archive?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I wonder if it's the line that's causing that
<tsdgeos> maybe
<tsdgeos> Saviq: anyway it0s an improvement over what we have, so going to aprove it
<tsdgeos> and I'll log a bug about it, ok?
<dednick> mhr3: told you i did something
<dednick> mhr3: yeah, i think i can see what's going on. it is my branch
<dednick> ...although
<dednick> mhr3: no, dont know what's happening
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm, the interesting thing is... should \n be considered as newlines in richtext anyway?
<mhr3> dednick, give me a sec, standup
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i think not
<tsdgeos> that's not how html behaves
<Saviq> tsdgeos, exactly
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, ping
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, yes
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, do you have experience with running autopilot tests? Remember you mentioning it in standup a while ago.
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, I do have some... what do you want to run?
<nic-doffay> There's an issue with one of my branches and I need to sort it out.
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-saucy/2286/?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah, I think it's caused by the fact that font size is set
<nic-doffay> It's related to the mouse pointer now that the OptionSelector has been added.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: weird
<Saviq> tsdgeos, aactually!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, check this out http://paste.ubuntu.com/5992013/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it doesn't get re-laid-out if you make the window bigger
<tsdgeos> brr
<sil2100> jamesh: hi! I'll be poking someone to sponsor it today into the archive
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, so you want to only run that "test_can_select_listview" locally for debugging the issue?!
<sil2100> jamesh: since the packaging is more or less ready now
<jamesh> sil2100: thanks!
<jamesh> sil2100: any chance you could take a quick look at lp:unity-scope-mediascanner too?  It is a lot simpler, and I think I've got most things right
<Saviq> mhr3, pstolowski so... richtext... can we nl2br the text? will unity7 be fine with <br/>s?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: only if you make it smaller :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, exactly
<tsdgeos> Saviq: same with 5.1 actually
 * tsdgeos goes on crying
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, ideally yeah.
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, you just cd to unity8/tests/autopilot ; autopilot list unity8 ... and then look for the test you're interested in...
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, then just "autopilot run <testname>"
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, will be some looooong name
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you report a bug to Qt?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, will do, trying for a workaround now
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you can replace the Label with Text to drop Ubuntu.Components
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, sorry... make that toolkit not unity8 :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, doesn't matter
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i mean for the bug report in Qt
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, of course
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, great thanks!
<sil2100> jamesh: sure thing!
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, should be... cd ubuntu-ui-toolkit/tests/autopilot ; autopilot run ubuntuuitoolkit.tests.gallery.test_gallery.GenericTests.test_can_select_listview
<dednick> wtf is up with libusermetricoutput? it keeps on conflicting on my system.
<tsdgeos> dednick: the thing that gives data for the welcome screen infographic
<dednick> every time i do an upgrade, it buggers up the install and i get a half upgraded system that is totally borked.
<dednick> something with the conf file.
<tsdgeos> weird
<tsdgeos> works fine here
<Saviq> dednick, maybe you have some ppa enabled that you should not?
<dednick> Saviq: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-unity/next/ubuntu ?
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, not needed / wanted
<Saviq> dednick, for unity8 you don't need any PPAs now
<Saviq> dednick, so anything you have, you need to know that you want it :)
<dednick> Saviq: cool. thanks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ugh, can you edit the description in bugreports?
<tsdgeos> not sure
<tsdgeos> Saviq: why one?
<Saviq> "Provide more info"
<Saviq> of course!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, one what?
<tsdgeos> which one i mean
<tsdgeos> t
<dednick> mhr3: hm. everything looks in terms of searching in the videos...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-33020?page=com.atlassian.jira.plugin.system.issuetabpanels:all-tabpanel
<Saviq> tsdgeos, fixed already
<tsdgeos> ah ok
<dednick> mhr3: i wonder if something is going wrong with counting the number of items in the categories...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pushed a workaround
<tsdgeos> oh wow :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, actually, need to do one more
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yah!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I knew you'd love it ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pushed s/\n/<br />/g
<Saviq> +\
<tsdgeos> oka
<mhr3> Saviq, yea, you better do that in the shell, it's coming from the scopes that way
<Saviq> mhr3, ok, un-TODOing, then
<mhr3> (and we don't want to fix each and every scope)
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, what I though
<Saviq> t
<Saviq> tsdgeos, need to re-approve, won't land otherwise
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> let me test it works :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but then it won't land anyway...
<Saviq> pete-woods, can we expect a fix for libusermetrics sometime soon? :)
<mhr3> dednick, i guess the category isn't "fully" removed and ap picks up an old one that has the same name and is empty now?
<Saviq> sil2100, is libusermetrics part of unity8's stack? (it should be, I think...)
<pete-woods> Saviq: it's committed already
<Saviq> pete-woods, ah
<Saviq> pete-woods, thanks
<pete-woods> np
<Saviq> sil2100, Mirv can we release libusermetrics?
<dednick> mhr3: hm. maybe. i guess it would be set to non-visible! dang. didnt think about that
<dednick> stupid categories
<mhr3> dednick, but there's a call to ClearCategories() shouldn't that handle it?
<dednick> mhr3: it should
<Mirv> Saviq, sil2100: running indicators stack, can you sil2100 look it goes through?
<sil2100> Mirv: ok
<dednick> well that's a bugger. builddeb failed because of one test... sigh
<Mirv> and yes for some reason it's in the indicators stack
<mhr3> dednick, let's corner Trevinho next week and make him fix it, he's in london
<dednick> mhr3: hehe. fix our bug!
<mhr3> will probably need to lock him on the toilet with his laptop
<mhr3> oh wait...
<dednick> mhr3: yeah, it's multiple categories. i can reproduce
<dednick> mhr3: just removed SetVisible(false) ...
<mhr3> dednick, so why aren't they cleared?
<dednick> :/
<dednick> i will find out promptly
<mhr3> oh... the initial setup is called before all the categories are added, isn't it?
<mhr3> so it adds them twice the first time
<dednick> it should clear them every time it switches model.
<dednick> unless the bind isnt working correctly....
<dednick> mhr3: right. so apparently sigc::bind doesnt work with sigc::hide.
<dednick> mhr3: and http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5992130/
<dednick> i'm getting 2 application categories...
<mhr3> dednick, that's fine
<dednick> mhr3: why would that be fine?
<mhr3> dednick, one has id "global", the other "apps"
<mhr3> you're printing the name, it's the same
<mhr3> as you can see the index is different
<dednick> mhr3: yeah, i thought it was just adding 2 apps at different indexes
<dednick> cool. it's my bad then
<dednick> it's adding duplicates because the bind for "bool add" isnt working
<dednick> rather retardedly
<om26er> Mirv, hey
<mhr3> dednick, but your log says "false", doesn't that mean it works?
<dednick> mhr3: after fixing yes
<mhr3> ok
<dednick> mhr3: was always true
 * mhr3 loves when compiler / library doesn't work
<sil2100> jamesh: one thing about mediascanner - would you mind if I change the MEDIASCANNER_VERSION variable in CMakeLists.txt to the proper version?
<jamesh> sil2100: that sounds fine.
<dednick> mhr3: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity/duplicate.categories/+merge/180511
 * dednick endevours to actually test code he merges
<Mirv> om26er: hello
<dednick> Saviq: shall we get the indicators show on the road? https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/remove.battery.time.indicators/+merge/180375
<Saviq> dednick, not yet, we still can't release unity8...
<om26er> Mirv, the qtorganizer5-eds project that you setup yesterday didn't have a source code branch target, but I just saw someone added that
<Saviq> dednick, need to wait for unity to release first
<om26er> Mirv, thanks anyway :)
<Mirv> om26er: yes, that "someone" was me as well :)
<Mirv> after I noticed there was some branch now to set as such
<Saviq> dednick, at least libusermetrics should not be killing us anymore
<mhr3> dednick, how about using standard sigc::mem_func(this, ClearCategories), and do the forced add at the end? will be more readable
<om26er> Mirv, cool, thanks
<Saviq> sil2100, Indicators finished, yellow though (packaging change)
<Mirv> om26er: so it's now just lp:qtorganizer5-eds like it should be
<Mirv> Saviq: needs +1 from core-dev
<Mirv> Saviq: if you see any around, please get, for http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5992152/
<om26er> Mirv, can you +1 this https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/cupstream2distro-config/ubuntu_keyboard_release_daily/+merge/180442 ?
<Saviq> Mirv, who's "core-dev"?
<dednick> mhr3: yeah, dont know why still doing func for a single line...
<Mirv> Saviq: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/+members
<sil2100> Saviq: yes, we're poking around about that
<om26er> Mirv, its to enable daily release for ubuntu-keyboard, I got the packaging reviewed from mterry yesterday, he made a few improvements
<Mirv> Saviq: it's the deal we have, need an ack from one always
<Saviq> sil2100, ok thanks
<Saviq> Mirv, understood
<Mirv> preferably in 12 minutes before the next cycle starts :) I wonder how long ogra's meeting is
<Saviq> :D
<mhr3> dednick, if i had this comment yesterday we'd save ourselves quite some trouble :)
<Mirv> om26er: ok, looking
<mhr3> Saviq, we need vim in the default touch image, i can't stand vi :P
<Saviq> mhr3, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.saucy
<Saviq> ;)
<mhr3> need to apt-get it everytime... terrible user experience
<Saviq> mhr3, and ssh
<mhr3> +100 :)
<sil2100> :|
<tsdgeos> Saviq: got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5992173/
<tsdgeos> just starting and unlocking
<sil2100> Without didrocks and seb128 it's so much more complicated to get things released :|
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity/only-valid-filters
<sil2100> At least until ken and mathieu pop up later
<Saviq> OH ZE FRENCH!
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but that is merged already
<tsdgeos> and i just got it
<Saviq> VER AR THEY WHEN YOU NEED THEM?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not released
<tsdgeos> ah wait
<tsdgeos> it's on unity
<tsdgeos> not unity8
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> true-ish
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and not released
<tsdgeos> Saviq: they are enjoying 15th august holidays? :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sounds like it indeed ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, what's the deal with the Unity stack? any ETA?
<mhr3> Saviq, yea, we have a fix now, should land soonish
<mhr3> Saviq, so... 4hours?
<Saviq> mhr3, daily starts in 5 mins, will it land by then? ;)
<sil2100> 5 minutes leeeft!
<Saviq> erm quaternourly
<sil2100> Mirv: did you find anyone?!
<mhr3> no
<Saviq> :/
<mhr3> maybe if you allow dednick to push the fix directly
<mhr3> sil2100, ^?
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, now
<sil2100> Mirv: \o/
<sil2100> Saviq: so, indicators published, so the daily-release run that will start in a minute should already have the fixed libusermetrics, so unity8 should pass now
<nic-doffay> Saviq, getting a weird error assigning a deligate to a ListView, mind giving your thoughts?
<Saviq> sil2100, probably won't, as we still need the unity fix
<Saviq> sil2100, and unity won't publish before https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity/duplicate.categories/+merge/180511
<Saviq> nic-doffay, details, please
<nic-doffay> Saviq, https://pastebin.canonical.com/95961/
<nic-doffay> First line is the error.
<nic-doffay> You'll see the model is just an int for now.
<nic-doffay> And the delegate is the option selector.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you need to wrap in Component { }
<Saviq> nic-doffay, if you don't assign to "delegate" directly
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but really
<Saviq> nic-doffay, in that case you don't need "delegate: " at all
<Saviq> nic-doffay, IIRC the child of ListView is the delegate by default
<Saviq> nic-doffay, or maybe not, and anyway it's better to be explicit
<Saviq> nic-doffay, also it's recommended that you put the Component { OptionSelector {  } } outside of ListView { }
<Saviq> nic-doffay, see http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-listview.html#details
<nic-doffay> Saviq, cool. Thing is it's still only displaying one selector now.
<nic-doffay> Even though the model is clearly set as 3.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, Component { id: foo OptionSelector { } } ListView { model: 3; delegate: foo }
<om26er> Mirv, is that change enough for daily release ?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah that's what it looks like atm.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, that creates 3 selectors for sure
<Saviq> nic-doffay, code, please?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, https://pastebin.canonical.com/95962/
<nic-doffay> The cos recommended not manipulating contentY/X directly so I'm redoing the scrolling.
<tsdgeos> there's something broken in the filter grids too :-/
<nic-doffay> Saviq, that's the reason for redoing it with a model is correct because it can be provided from the backend.
<tsdgeos> i can easily reproduce this
<tsdgeos> FilterGrid Model 26
<tsdgeos> FilterGridLimited Model 6
<tsdgeos> FilterGridLimited Items 13
<nic-doffay> Saviq, at least that's how I feel atm.
<tsdgeos> why the view has 13 items if the model only has 6?
<tsdgeos> eh! tellme! why!
<dednick> mhr3: again. https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity/duplicate.categories/+merge/180511
<dednick> woops. guess i missed daily
<dednick> Saviq: any idea when unity8 release will be?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, your ListView doesn't have enough height
<Saviq> nic-doffay, to show more than one
<Mirv> om26er: not yet, the stack config needs to be 'redeployed', and it can't be done while the current run is running. me or sil2100 will do that in eg. two hours or so.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, height: contentHeight
<om26er> Mirv, that's fine
<om26er> Mirv, last review https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/cupstream2distro-config/ci_for_qt-eds/+merge/180515
<mhr3> dednick, thx, approved
<om26er> Mirv, adds CI for qtorganizer5-eds
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you should avoid manipulating ListView.contentY directly, btw
<Mirv> om26er: ok, will check
<Saviq> nic-doffay, if possible, use positionViewAtIndex()
<nic-doffay> Saviq, when I add that there are errors about a binding loop.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah that's what I'm experimenting with atm.
<nic-doffay> Or positionViewAtEnd
<nic-doffay> I was planning to see what worked best.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, AtEnd will position at end of the whole ListView
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so AtIndex is what you most probably want
<nic-doffay> Saviq, then I'll just position it at the last index using the other function.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, but back to the height issue.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but anyway, just anchor your ListView's bottom to the parent, that's what you need anyway in the end, no?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'm not sure what you mean.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, somehow you need the ListView to have a height
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it doesn't assume a height by default
<nic-doffay> Saviq, you mean use the anchor instead of setting it to the contentHeight?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, contentHeight is the height of all the items in the ListView
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it's rarely the right thing to use
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it was just a quick'n'dirty approach from my side to show what's the issue
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I don't know what's the height you need
<Saviq> other than != 0
<nic-doffay> Saviq, setting the bottom anchor was def the best way.
<nic-doffay> ta
<Saviq> nic-doffay, told you so ;
<Saviq> ;)
<MacSlow> Saviq, tsdgeos, mzanetti: Is there a _lean_ way to have a single method (providing the "reply" for the snap-decision dialogs) exposed on DBus using QDBus without the need to deal with xml-files and qdbusxml2cpp?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: well, you don't need the xml stuff
<mzanetti> MacSlow: that's just a helper to generate the stub. If you think you're confident enough with D-Bus and QtDBus, feel free to write it yourself
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mir-team/unity-mir/trunk/revision/17 on how to expose stuff using qtdbus
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I have what I want working in Python (as proof of concept) and now want to get it into the notification-backend
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, looking...
<mzanetti> MacSlow: what's the problem with writing down the D-Bus interface in xml and then generating a Qt class you can inherit from?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, nothing really... just wanted to avoid touching the build-steps
<mzanetti> MacSlow: you shouldn't call the qdbus2xml in the build steps anyways
<mzanetti> MacSlow: only manually once, and then committing the resulting .cpp/.h files. It's really just a helper to generate the class for you out of a D-Bus interface description
<Saviq> +1
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I tend be used to hook such things up into the build-scripts... won't do it
<MacSlow> Saviq, btw... were you ok with my last summary on the extended snap-decisions?
<Saviq> MacSlow, well, I'm still not sure it will provide us enough flexibility...
<Saviq> MacSlow, as I mentioned earlier, I don't think sending an "updated" notification with the whole list every time the list of AP changes
<Saviq> MacSlow, will provide for good UX
<MacSlow> Saviq, I rather want a green light so I don't have to redo it again
<Saviq> MacSlow, that's why I was opting for the MenuModel approach
<Saviq> MacSlow, sending *some* things through as hints I'm ok with
<Saviq> MacSlow, but the list of APs with their signal strength... I'm really not sure that's going to cut it
<Saviq> MacSlow, and as for "replying" to the notification - a single action in the MenuModel that you'd submit the data to would be good enough, too
<Saviq> MacSlow, although I remember you wrote that there's issues with invoking an action with parameters / arguments?
<MacSlow> Saviq, correct
<Saviq> i.e. not supported yet in UnityMenuModel?
<MacSlow> Saviq, if that's not in there yet I'd be stuck
<Saviq> MacSlow, and since larsu isn't here, I doubt it's "there"
<MacSlow> Saviq, who'd add that? Do I have to patch it then?!
<Saviq> MacSlow, afaik larsu is working on UMM
<Saviq> but he's on holidays
 * Saviq checks
<Saviq> or on debconf
<Saviq> hmm nothing in cadmin
<MacSlow> Saviq, pressure is pretty high for these extended snap-decisions... so I guess I've to further swim into unfamiliar territory to get it done
<Saviq> MacSlow, I know
<Saviq> MacSlow, in absence of the "submit action with parameters"
<Saviq> MacSlow, we can go with the custom interface you're doing now
<Saviq> MacSlow, unless you want to dig into UMM
<sil2100> jamesh: a review for you, last one before getting it into the archive I guess? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/mediascanner/version_bump/+merge/180531
<Saviq> MacSlow, but really I'd rather not send the list of APs as hints, but just point at a MenuModel
<Saviq> MacSlow, and have that MenuModel updated
<MacSlow> Saviq, can we briefly chat about the custom interface (which is really small... just one call) after the stand-up? i want to avoid following a path that's not going to be ack'ed
<Saviq> MacSlow, I think a(ss) is good enough
<Saviq> MacSlow, i.e. [('username', 'foo'), ('password', 'bar')]
<Saviq> [('ap', 'whatever-ap-id-wanted')]
<dednick> can someone do quick review (typo fix)? https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicators.network.password/+merge/180530
<Saviq> dednick, there's a bug for it, right?
<Saviq> dednick, can you link?
<dednick> ^ fixes network password dialog not appearing.
<dednick> ah
<dednick> Saviq: done
<Saviq> dednick, yup, thanks
<sil2100> Mirv: since jamesh seems to be out, could you review and approve this one? It's a typical packaging change more-or-less: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/mediascanner/version_bump/+merge/180531
<dednick> Saviq: what is the status of unity8 release? thostr_ is pretty eager we get this indicator show on the road.
<sil2100> jamesh: btw. when building mediascanner on my system, sometimes some unit-tests are failing
<sil2100> jamesh: usually a re-run helps, but still
<Saviq> dednick, thostr_, we should be able to go through upstream merger again now that libusermetrics is fixed
<Saviq> dednick, thostr_, now we're only waiting for a unity release that fixes a libunity-core crash
<dednick> Saviq: howcome we need to wait for that before removing the battery tests?
<Saviq> dednick, because we can't get through release at all
<dednick> Saviq: or is it just removing the service files that is the issue?
<Saviq> dednick, so even if we merge your things
<Saviq> dednick, we can't release
<Saviq> dednick, (now we can merge, btw, we couldn't until usermetrics was fixed...)
<Mirv> sil2100: opening a tab for that too... :)
<dednick> Saviq: just fyi, we're going to be doing the sound indicator as well. even though chewie sound will still be running.
<Saviq> dednick, k
<Saviq> sil2100, any idea when will libusermetrics get into the archive?
<sil2100> Saviq: it's in already, at least the one with the dbus script failing
<sil2100> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libusermetrics
<Saviq> sil2100, ok, probably pl mirror isn't there yet
<sil2100> Saviq: probably...
<sil2100> Mirv: I think we also encountered a silly race as well, since the latest indicator stack is in manual publishing because it wants to re-release the change that already got released
<sil2100> Mirv: probably because it wasn't yet synced completely when indicators re-ran
<om26er> sil2100, hey which ppa contains the staging packages that are tested for daily release ?
<sil2100> Mirv: so let's just ignore the indicators stack for this run
<sil2100> om26er: ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build is what you want
<om26er> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> om26er: but each stack only uses the packages it needs from this PPA
<sil2100> om26er: i.e. there is no dist-upgrade being done from this PPA during testing
<sil2100> om26er: just selected, needed packages are being upgraded from there
<om26er> sil2100, ok, I just want to grab the latest unity8 from there
<sil2100> om26er: just remember that daily-build is very risky ;)
<Saviq> sil2100, not even the main mirror is "there" yet :P
<om26er> sil2100, I am not adding the ppa, just downloading the debs ;)
<sil2100> Saviq: pff ;p It got in 25 minutes ago, so I would expect it to be in already!
<Saviq> sil2100, indeed ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, makes sense, there are always such delays
<Mirv> sil2100: that's why we normally never run the manual runs anymore
<Saviq> sil2100, ah, jenkins picked up the new version, fortunately
<Saviq> jeez, something's still adding qt5-proper to qmluitests...
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you have a look ↑
<mzanetti> Saviq: sure
<sil2100> greyback: hi! Does unity-mir have some/any integration tests? Is it possible to do some?
<greyback> sil2100: hey, it's totally possible to do some, I want to start at that next week when we've the basics in place.
<greyback> but for now, I've been a bad boy ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, did anyone notice that dns resolving is blocking the rendering thread?
<Saviq> mhr3, huh?
<Mirv> Saviq: with bregma offline, who else could we ping bug #1212945 about?
<ubot5> bug 1212945 in Unity "A surge of failing autopilot tests in unity" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1212945
<Saviq> Mirv, I believe that's fixed already, right mhr3, dednick ↑?
<Mirv> ah, there's a check run now running so if that's so, nice and we should have the result maybe in 0.5h
<Saviq> Mirv, we're just waiting for it to land and release
<Saviq> Mirv, doubt it, it's not merged yet
<Saviq> mhr3, dednick, why isn't the unity fix merged yet  ↑?
<sil2100> :o
<Mirv> Saviq: the last commit is from 9 hours ago, so not
<Saviq> Mirv, http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity8-autolanding/
<Saviq> wrong
<Saviq> http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-autolanding/
<Saviq> Mirv, it's landing
<dednick> no idea. it's been approved by ci...
<Mirv> if it's this, it's just jenkins delay https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity/duplicate.categories/+merge/180511
<Saviq> Mirv, yes
<dednick> just linked the bug
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, it's being merged
<sil2100> greyback: hmm, since I would feel a bit reluctant to enable daily-release for unity-mir before it has any integration tests
<sil2100> greyback: but on the other hand, FF is close so we'd need to have it released at least once...
<Mirv> thanks dednick
<greyback> sil2100: Unfortunately next week is best I can do
<Mirv> if the merge happens in the next 20mins or so, I'd vote for rerunning unity stack only (next cycle in 2.5h, it'd be ready for the unity8 run in theory by then)
<Saviq> Mirv, +1
<Saviq> Mirv, but it will run it anyway, no? or is unity not a dependency of unity8?
<Saviq> Mirv, or if nothing changes, there will be no run of the unity stack?
<Mirv> Saviq: based on this cycle unity is not marked as dependency, ie unity8 finishes before unity has finished
<Saviq> interesting...
<Mirv> Saviq: so unless manually run, the next cycle unity would be (possibly) published but unity8 not still
 * Saviq needs to talk to didrocks ;)
<Mirv> by all means :)
<mhr3> Saviq, i'd know cause my internet decides to not work from time to time
<Saviq> mhr3, and unity8 gets stuck does it?
<mhr3> yep
<sil2100> greyback: let's wait till next week then, I'll discuss it with Mathieu as well
<Saviq> mhr3, only place where unity8 accesses the interwebs... remote scopes?
<greyback> sil2100: ok
<om26er> Saviq, while you are reporting bugs, here is one more :) bug 1213038
<ubot5> bug 1213038 in Unity 8 "running apps thumbnail becomes black if dash is scrolled down" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1213038
<Saviq> om26er, dupe ;P
<Saviq> om26er, assuming I can find it ;)
<Saviq> om26er, bug #1193099
<om26er> right, its been a while. someone else must have
<ubot5> bug 1193099 in Unity 8 "Unity: thumbnails for running apps are not cached" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1193099
<mhr3> Saviq, easy to see with the click scope
<mhr3> Saviq, let me make a vid
<om26er> man, if I only had searched for 'thumbnails' would have found that
<Saviq> om26er, no worries, I had to remember to search for "cached" ;)
<om26er> mhr3, unity8 crashes if I try to use smart scopes like: 'music: that song' should I file a bug for that ?
<greyback> anyone here not using xmir? Does gnome-screenshot work for you? All I get is black screengrabs
<Saviq> Mirv, sil2100 unity landed, can we restart Unity stack plz?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: fancy a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/dnd-and-quicklists/+merge/176653
<Mirv> Saviq: sil2100: will handle
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, works here
<sil2100> Saviq: the previous build is still running, but I think I could abort it and re-run
<greyback> Saviq: thanks for checking. Will log
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, that's what I'm doing
<sil2100> Saviq: is unity the only thing which needs re-building?
<sil2100> Mirv: ah!
<Saviq> sil2100, afaik, yes
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> Mirv: sorry, I misunderstood to as "sil2100 will handle"
<sil2100> Mirv: while it was more like a declaration 'I will handle it', right?
<Mirv> sil2100: ooops! :) I should be more precise :)
<sil2100> Confusing Friday!
<Mirv> sil2100: indeed!
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: wow that one's big :D
<Saviq> if only confusing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, big? measly 1.2kLOC
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: sure i'll handle it if noone does
<Saviq> ;)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: 1/3 of it is moving code
<mzanetti> but yeah. the rest is still quite tricky stuff
<mzanetti> definitely the most tricky thing I did with QML so far
<tsdgeos> still struggling to understand why we get the LVWPH stuff with holes at the top
<tsdgeos> sometimes
<mzanetti> holes?
<Saviq> mzanetti, oops, got a loop of "LauncherPanel.qml:357: TypeError: Cannot read property 'height' of undefined"
<Saviq> mzanetti, after having dragged an item past the top
<mzanetti> Saviq: right. I know this one
 * tsdgeos gets some food, let's see if that helps clearning the mind
<mzanetti> Saviq: thing is, if you drag an item outside the list where the items don't have delegates yet, it switches content and suddendly your delegate gets destroyed
<Mirv> mzanetti: btw you might be interested that I've (and upstream has) resolved qtlocation build problems there used to be and we're on track for a good new snapshot (added with Ubuntu plugin as well). OSM plugin included too.
<mzanetti> Saviq: only thing would be to set cachebuffer to infinite which is not what I wanted
<mzanetti> Saviq: so what I did is to make the Launcher's margins at least big enough so you can't cause this when running unity fullscreen
<mzanetti> you still can break it when running windowed tho
<Saviq> mzanetti, got it
<mzanetti> Saviq: LauncherPanel.qml line 105 is the comment that explains it
<Saviq> Mirv, sil2100 can you allow "greyback" the right to rebuild jobs in s-jenkins?
<mzanetti> Mirv: wohooo! that's awesome stuff!
<sil2100> Saviq: I think Francis will have to pop up to do that sadly ;/
<mzanetti> Mirv: I'll probably check it out this weekend
<Saviq> sil2100, ok
<mzanetti> I'll be off for an hour for lunch
<Saviq> mzanetti, enjoy
<Mirv> mzanetti: saucy build at ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa
<popey> greyback: i get black screenshots sometimes.. with xmir.
<greyback> popey: only sometimes? https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1213047
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1213047 in Mir "[xmir] gnome-screenshot only gets black image" [Undecided,New]
<popey> greyback: yes
<popey> greyback: maybe related to the fact I get desktop crashes now and then, might be black after that's happened
<greyback> popey: very strange. You mutter a secret incantation perhaps? Maybe mention that in the bug
<greyback> popey: for me I've just freshly booted
<popey> i press a magical key which has strange glyphs on it greyback
<popey> it's called "PrtSc"
 * greyback reels back in horror
<popey> I know, right?!
<greyback> non Mac user, gah!
<Mirv> greyback: please run apport-collect 1213047
<Mirv> screenshot has worked fine here so far
<Mirv> but probably same as popey ie sometimes black, I just haven't used it much
<greyback> Mirv: "No additional information collected"
<Mirv> greyback: :P
<dednick> Saviq: still crashing ? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/1959/testReport/unity8.shell.tests.test_lock_screen/TestLockscreen/test_can_unlock_passphrase_screen_Desktop_Nexus_4_/?
<Saviq> dednick, yes, Unity still not released
<dednick> Saviq: ah right...
<Saviq> dednick, we just restarted Unity stack
<dednick> Saviq: i keep on thinking of unity8 as unity :) i realise now what you are meaning "waiting for release"
<Saviq> :)
<Saviq> dednick, we (unity8) are not even a dependant stack (of unity) for some reason, need to talk to didrocks when he's back
<Cimi> my labels don't wrap...
<Cimi> I put wrapMode: Text.WordWrap
<Cimi> no joy..
<Cimi> nevermind, was width/height
<Mirv> greyback: not that I know anything, but could you try again? I added the Ubuntu package there as well in addition to upstream project, maybe that guides it
<Saviq> Cimi, I agree, there should be a warning when you use Text with wordwrap and no explicit height
<Saviq> Cimi, same for ListView, for example
<greyback> Mirv: I need to do an update?
<greyback> Mirv: all I get now is: "Package mir not installed and no hook available, ignoring"
<Mirv> greyback: mmkay, like I said not that I know anything, but at least that was progress, dunno how to go from there though
<Mirv> greyback: when I filed a bug against unity-system-compositor, apport-collect worked
<greyback> Mirv: ok. I'll update, might help
<Mirv> om26er: oh right.. since we don't have didrocks and we lack the required information, we can't publish any new source packages like ubuntu-keyboard before Monday
<Mirv> greyback: it might be something to bring up on #ubuntu-mir, that bugs filed against 'mir' don't collect meaningful data
<greyback> Mirv: ack
<om26er> Mirv, oh? it was really needed to land today, both of them :/
<Mirv> om26er: so far no-one including archive admins have not been aware what's the 'whitelist' didrocks adds new cu2d source packages to
<Mirv> om26er: so even if we did get them built in the daily release system, we couldn't release them into saucy archives
<om26er> Mirv, ok, I get it.
<om26er> I do think for future the "art" shall be transferred to more people
<Mirv> om26er: yes, that has been a topic today and yesterday, that art needs to be shared :)
<Mirv> om26er: the 'misc' stack has been now redeployed however, so the ubuntu-keyboard will be tried to be build in the next run in a little over hour
<Mirv> it will then stay unreleased like the poppler-qml-plugin in sdk stack which was added yesterday
<om26er> Mirv, cool, we are slowly making progress :) there was also the eds plugin, i'd assume that's included as well
<Mirv> om26er: ah yeah, that's there too now, in the stack (http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Misc./)
<Saviq> greyback, I retargeted unity-mir bp to ubuntu to inherit the milestones
<Saviq> greyback, and moved all items under ubuntu-13.08, feel free to move them around if needed
<Saviq> greyback, this way it shows up in +upcomingwork
<Saviq> /we need milestones for unity8
<greyback> Saviq: ack
<sil2100> kenvandine: !
<Saviq> sil2100, is that looking good enough for publishing http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/1040/ ?
<sil2100> Saviq: so far so good, let's wait for ati
<Saviq> sil2100, \o/
<sil2100> Saviq: if ati fails, I'll force the publishing anyway
<sil2100> There's not much time left though, so we might have the same problem as with libusermetrics ;/ But oh well
<Saviq> tsdgeos, are you doing mzanetti's launcher dnd review in the end? or fighting with FilterGrid / LVWPH?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: having a look at the LVWPH "jump"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, I'm taking on the launcher, then
<tsdgeos> oka
<greyback> Saviq: standup!
<Mirv> Saviq: we need two core-dev acks again, unity would be ready otherwise, 25mins of time
<Mirv> Saviq: correction, one needed, libunity http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5992746/
<greyback> mterry: doesn't nested-mir just create a mir surface, why does compositor care?
<greyback> mzanetti: prep for presentation on Qt devdays
<mzanetti> right
<mterry> greyback, it had something to do with the compositor not registering sub mir servers as sessions?  Like, I need to be able to switch between the greeter and the user sessions, and the compositor doesn't seem capable of that yet
<Mirv> mterry: as you're up, would it be possible for you as a core-dev to review / give an ack for pastebin.ubuntu.com/5992746/ / libunity packaging change?
<Mirv> mterry: ok, forget that, ogra approved, thanks
<sil2100> Saviq: published!
<greyback> mterry: hmm, ok
<Saviq> sil2100, yay
<Mirv> great, at least one step of progress. with luck unity8 will be green after the next cycle as well, and Apps probably too
<sil2100> Saviq: it will probably take some time for it to sync up everywhere, but at least we have more probability that it'll be around for the next run
<dednick> Saviq: deosnt look like it's been released yet though
<Mirv> dednick: it is, now, 15s ago (pushed)
<Saviq> dednick, probably just not synced yet
<Saviq> dednick, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity
<Mirv> refresh refresh :)
<Mirv> for a couple of minutes at least
<Saviq> dednick, so what do I do to test that the new indicators work?
<dednick> Saviq: just install them. they should pop up. "may have to reboot phone"
<Saviq> dednick, indicator-{datetime,power,sound}?
<dednick> Saviq: yep
<dednick> Saviq: and prepare to run out of panel space
<Saviq> dednick, ;)
<dednick> Saviq: can remove the other indicator files as it pleases (com.canonical.indicator.time, com.canonical.indicator.battery, com.canonical.settings.sound)
<Saviq> sil2100, another quarternourly in 10 mins or in 2:10?
<sil2100> In 10 minutes
<sil2100> Saviq: that's why we were so crazy about getting that approved and published
<Saviq> sil2100, right, looking at fast-tracking https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/remove.battery.time.sound.indicators/+merge/180375 then
<Mirv> good night everyone :)
<Saviq> Mirv, o/
<Saviq> dednick, sound slider doesn't seem to work on the device?
<dednick> Saviq: as in changing volume or enabled?
<Mirv> now there https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/7.1.0+13.10.20130816.3-0ubuntu1 , soon in proposed pocket, just on time
<Saviq> dednick, changing volume
<dednick> um.
<dednick> Saviq: is the chewie one working?
<Saviq> dednick, not, indeed
<dednick> Saviq: i wonder if it's because we're running parallel with chewie...
<dednick> Saviq: mute works only on new one...
<Saviq> dednick, indeed
<Saviq> dednick, fast-tracked merging your branch
<Saviq> dednick, let's hope it makes it in time ;)
<sil2100> Damn, still no libunity in proposed/release
<dednick> Saviq: we need to change the seed as well. otherwise we wont have any indicators :)
<Saviq> dednick, that's fine, as soon as we actually make a release ;)
<dednick> ci approved.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, can you ping me when you have a moment to chat about the filters back end a bit more.
<dednick> Saviq: wow. merged already!
<dednick> nice
<Cimi> mzanetti, ping
<Cimi> mzanetti, no pressure just wondering if you had a look or not
<Cimi> at the autopilot thing
<Saviq> dednick, well, CI didn't *really* approve - I made it approve ;)
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, i saw that
<mzanetti> Cimi: it should be fixed
<mzanetti> Cimi: since Wednesday I think. Let me check the state of the MR
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can you see if https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/lvwph_weirdness fixes the "big hole on the middle when running in fullscreen" you get?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure, checking
<tsdgeos> i think it's a problem with the flickable code
<tsdgeos> but still need to read it a bit more
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, that fixes the fullscreen issue (not the others)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: hmmm
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the other is the  one that you scroll a lot and gets somehow stuck?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, +1
<tsdgeos> i wish i could repro that :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it also makes the categories "consistently" scroll $section_header_height up
<Saviq> on first input
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that's good, no? :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, s/on first input/on showHeader/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, when I launch and start scrolling to the side
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it scrolls the view a height of the section header up
<Saviq> tsdgeos, like showHeader() is doing something weird
<tsdgeos> you're going to have to send me your comptuer :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that happens all the time?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, on first start
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ;)
<tsdgeos> what do you mean on first start?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm going to Barcelona in a week, remember? :D
<tsdgeos> next time you start it, it doesn't happen?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, rephrase: "on start"
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the first time I swipe to the sides
<tsdgeos> so every time you start it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, that also makes the "stuck in the middle" issue not happen
<Saviq> tsdgeos, i.e. if I first drag to the sides
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can't get it to be stuck in the middle
<tsdgeos> interesting
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so showHeader() effectively prevents that from happening
<tsdgeos> well, i guess i can write some code to output the state of the list
<tsdgeos> and then try to repro it here
<tsdgeos> it's not much
<tsdgeos> but let me finish with the fullscreen tihing first
<dednick> Saviq: is there a daily release in progress for unity8?
<Saviq> dednick, quarternourly, yes
<Saviq> dednick, http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity8/ ;)
<Saviq> dednick, you can also see in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build
<Saviq> dednick, as it's actually building in that PPA
<dednick> thanks. was looking for that dash
<tsdgeos> Saviq: for the same bug, can you check https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/lvwph_weirdness2 ?
<tsdgeos> it makes me more confortable as a bugfix
<Saviq> tsdgeos, this seems to fix more!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, doesn't get stuck anymore
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nor does it scroll on showHeader
<tsdgeos> goodie
<tsdgeos> so 1 fix to rule them all?
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, almost everything
<Saviq> tsdgeos, only remaining one is related to the filtering
<tsdgeos> ah yes
<tsdgeos> the ghost entries?
<tsdgeos> or another one?
<Saviq> yes
<tsdgeos> i don't think that's LVWPH itself
<Saviq> most possible
<Saviq> it's the filter
<tsdgeos> do you have a screenshot? just to be sure we're talking about the same thing?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, tricky to get a screenshot
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but I end up with 3 rows of items in "Dash plugins"
<tsdgeos> ok, let me try to get one
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but only two of them are "inside" the ListView
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so only visible with overshooting
<Saviq> tsdgeos, uh oh
<tsdgeos> anyone knows what did we break so that screen grabbing doesn't work anymore?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, xmir?
<tsdgeos> afaik no
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and now the header got stuck in the middle for me...
<Saviq> greyback, ↑↑↑
<Saviq> greyback, might not be xmir in the end
<tsdgeos> Saviq: :(
 * tsdgeos takes a picture :D
<greyback> tsdgeos: all you get is black screen?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://ubuntuone.com/2GGkY941W8HV03IMpr6HrB
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> greyback: ↑↑
<greyback> tsdgeos: darm, ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: wooooa
<Saviq> tsdgeos, relatively easy to repro: go to apps, expand dash plugins, search, unsearch, search quickly
<greyback> how...??
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or generally search quickly
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that with the new code
<tsdgeos> right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not a regression, same in trunk
<tsdgeos> oh
<tsdgeos> well, at least is not worse because of the fix :D
 * greyback feels dirty using QRegularExpression
<Saviq> rotfl
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/dnd-and-quicklists/+merge/176653/comments/408385
<Saviq> greyback, what is so bad about regexes :D
<greyback> Saviq: they always feel a bit like magic, they work, but if not careful will bite me in the ass
<Saviq> sil2100, ;( unity8 check crashing, do we know if the new libunity-core got there?
<Saviq> *get
<Saviq> sil2100, should we just force it in our dependencies/
<Saviq> ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the ghost thing would be http://i.cubeupload.com/lOEq65.jpg right?
<tsdgeos> like the extra row in Music
<sil2100> Saviq: ah, shit, wait, we'll probably have to re-run with check-with-whole-ppa
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, sounds right
<sil2100> Saviq: give me a moment
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<tsdgeos> ok, yeah that's filtergrid or something below
<tsdgeos> i'll have a look too
<tsdgeos> but let's fix LVWPH first
<Saviq> +1
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's a huge improvement already
<sil2100> Saviq: it's in proposed, so it should be fetchable
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i need a unittest though
<tsdgeos> not sure how to create one
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, but we've not requested the new version explicitly
<Saviq> sil2100, so it used whatever was there already?
<mzanetti> Saviq: thanks.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and a quick workaround for the ghost ones is a "clip: true" away
<Saviq> mzanetti, cheers
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure :D
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> olli_, ping
<sil2100> Saviq: the thing is that we're not explicitly upgrading libunity when running unity8 tests, since we rely on what's on the iso - the iso will be upgraded tomorrow, so until tomorrow, we need to explicitly tell the unity8 stack - build but first do a dist-upgrade
<sil2100> Saviq: that's what I'm doing now
<Saviq> sil2100, ok, that works
<sil2100> Saviq: let's see how it goes now
<Saviq> sil2100, could we maybe do that by default?
<Saviq> sil2100, we're depending on unity anyway
<olli_> Saviq, pong
<Saviq> sil2100, so not upgrading it feels error-prone
<sil2100> Saviq: I guess it might be a thing to consider, right
<Saviq> sil2100, looks green!
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Yessss
<sil2100> Saviq: the future runs might be red though again, but hm, maybe we'll consider adding the libunity dep there
<Saviq> sil2100, yup
<Cimi> Saviq, so I need the wifi thing, let me copy as much as possible from indicators and propose a plugin for the system settings?
<Saviq> Cimi, talk to seb first, he has a plan for that
<Cimi> Saviq, he's not online...
<Saviq> Cimi, and I don't know exactly what it is
<Saviq> Cimi, I know, you won't be, soon, either
<Saviq> Cimi, review something, or do something else, just don't do that, which can be in a completely wrong direction
<Cimi> ahah ok
<sil2100> Saviq: wait, unity8 isn't completely green ;p
<sil2100> Saviq: we need to publish it!
<Saviq> sil2100, already pung ogra about it in #ubuntu-touch
<Saviq> although might not have been explicit enough
<Saviq> sil2100, so you go :)
<sil2100> Maybe he's busy, so I'll also poke kenvandine
<Saviq> yup
<tsdgeos> Saviq: to be honest i've no clue on how to create a test for that bug i just fixed :-/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I can imagine...
 * tsdgeos keeps thinking
<Saviq> tsdgeos, maybe a higher-level one, then?
<mzanetti> Saviq: took me a while but I make the folding sequential to the expanding.
<Saviq> mzanetti, *made?
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> Saviq: will fix/answer your comments now
<Saviq> mzanetti, cool
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that's what i'm trying .D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I get it that's it's a tricky one - as it probably incorporates changing the model under the LVWPH?
<Saviq> so it's effectively a race?
<tsdgeos> it's kind of a race yes
<tsdgeos> but on a test i control everything
<tsdgeos> so it's ok
<tsdgeos> i just need to reproduce it :D
<mhr3> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity8/hide-ratings/+merge/180596
<mhr3> Saviq, see what have you done? me doing qml... eek :P
<Saviq> hahaha...
<Saviq> HAHAHA...
<Saviq> HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
<mhr3> your evil masterplan worked
 * tvoss_ hugs mhr3
<tvoss_> welcome to the dark side
<mhr3> tvoss_, i hope there are cookies at least
<tvoss_> mhr3, yeah, it's nice over here :)
<Cimi> mzanetti, updates?
<Saviq> mhr3, https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity8/hide-ratings/+merge/180596/comments/408421
<mhr3> Saviq, why not?
<mhr3> new property?
<Saviq> mhr3, 'cause properties on top-level components are something like an API
<Saviq> mhr3, and they use memory
<mhr3> are all those signal connections cheaper?
<mhr3> although.. you need to do those anyway
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah, its fixed and Jenkins approved it
<mzanetti> Cimi: there was another crash which should be fixed by now by another merge
<Cimi> mzanetti, we need reviews then :)
<Cimi> Saviq, to set the full name, is it ok to use command line tool like chfn ?
<Saviq> Cimi, there's probably a library for that
<Saviq> Cimi, and seb will know what it is :)
<Cimi> ok
<mhr3> Saviq, do you want to remove also the canBeRated prop?
<Saviq> mhr3, I'd rather get rid of it completely indeed ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, but that would result in 4 comparisons instead
<Saviq> mhr3, so at least move it down somewhere
<Saviq> mhr3, so it's not exposed on the root component
<mhr3> Saviq, i was trying to group the 4 components as a single item, but that just broke the layout
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, let me have a look actually
<Saviq> mhr3, so we're hiding "Rate this" and "Add a Review"?
<mhr3> Saviq, also the reviews
<mhr3> "Comments"
<Saviq> mhr3, so effectively everything below the description?
<mhr3> yep
<Saviq> mhr3, should be easier than that
 * Saviq looks
<Saviq> mhr3, btw, you broke tst_AppPreview with that
<mhr3> of course i did
<Saviq> mhr3, something along the lines of http://paste.ubuntu.com/5993239/
<Saviq> mhr3, but it's not correct yet
<Saviq> but you'll get the drift
<mhr3> hmm, childrenRect... that's the secret
<mhr3> Saviq, the layout is still a bit broken
<mhr3> Add a review is on top of some other label
<Saviq> mhr3, that's why I said "it's not correct yet"
<mhr3> i thought it's because of the test still not passing :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: replied
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so i have a ultra-high level test
<tsdgeos> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5993321/
<tsdgeos> what you think?
<tsdgeos> it's not awesome
<tsdgeos> but it's something
<Cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos we need reviews here :) https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.background-gsettings-fix/+merge/179884
<Cimi> mzanetti, said the bug with autopilot is fixed
<Cimi> without ,
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looks good enough :)
 * mzanetti -> EOD
<mzanetti> o/
<Saviq> o/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/lvwph_weirdness2/+merge/180613 is with the test
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, will check it out later
 * Saviq EOD
<Saviq> o/
<tsdgeos> \o/
<greyback> o/
<bschaefer> sil2100, ping
<greyback> fginther: ping
 * greyback eow
<greyback> bye all
<mhall119> smart scopes in Unity 8 rock almost as much as you guys!
#ubuntu-unity 2013-08-17
<mzanetti> Mirv: ping
<mzanetti> Mirv: just wanted to let you know that the map stuff works! This is awesome stuff!
<mzanetti> thanks a lot
<Saviq> mzanetti, dude, go have your weekend! :D
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: just played around with the phone a bit. we landed cool stuff this week
<Saviq> mzanetti, indeed
<mzanetti> Saviq: can't change the screen brightness any more which sucks a bit cause I had set it to minimum :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, you can always install indicator-battery and use it, still
<Saviq> should work
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah ok
<mzanetti> Saviq: also, uventd was spinning CPU for like 10 minutes or so
<Saviq> mzanetti, obviously we should get it in the new indicator asap, too
<Saviq> mzanetti, how about unity8? any CPU hogging there?
<mzanetti> Saviq: haven't seen it yet since all the indicators and scopes are new
<mzanetti> Saviq: I wasted already an hour today dragging items up and down the launcher :D
<Saviq> lol
<mzanetti> Saviq: and the rest, quicklists and overlays should be relatively simple now. no more architectural challenges :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, with your branch it's looking pretty godo
<Saviq> good
<Saviq> everything starts falling into place :)
<mzanetti> yeah. its exciting
<Saviq> it's a good feeling :D
<Saviq> if only the Edge was doing better ;)
<mzanetti> yeah... its a pity
<mzanetti> Saviq: do you know about packaging?
<Mirv> mzanetti: cool! :)
<Mirv> the only downside I just noticed today is that the Ubuntu plugin brings hybris/platform-api which prevents xmir/unity-system-compositor from starting (bug #1210798)
<ubot5> bug 1210798 in Unity System Compositor "unity-system-compositor crashes if libhybris installed on x86" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1210798
#ubuntu-unity 2014-08-11
<Cimi> Saviq, fixed issue
<Saviq> Cimi, bug #1355046 btw
<ubot5> bug 1355046 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Colourized icon with invalid source is black" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1355046
<Cimi> Saviq, cool
<Cimi> Saviq, for now I rely on source != ""
<Saviq> Cimi, yup, sounds good
<Cimi> Saviq, I think we want to branch and fix overview
<Cimi> Saviq, or maybe merge and branch later on
<Saviq> Cimi, please comment on the MP with any issues you have
<Cimi> Saviq, most of them are UX issues
<Cimi> Saviq, only UI issue is the white indicator on black frame
<Saviq> Cimi, white indicator?
<Saviq> Cimi, ah activity
<Cimi> Saviq, your dash activity indicator has a white box AROUND
<Cimi> Saviq, let's call it processing indicator
<Cimi> or activity bar
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, this is a slightly weird issue, 'cause I'd have to pass opacity back to all the respective views so that they draw the background on which I overlay the orange bar...
<Saviq> Cimi, not a problem of the overlay branch in any case
<Saviq> Cimi, is a problem in trunk
<Saviq> but we just don't have any other scope that exposes it
<Saviq> Cimi, you're done with settings are you?
<Cimi> Saviq, nope
<Saviq> ah ok
<Cimi> Saviq, doing tests today then is done
<Cimi> Saviq, when we flick the dash and change scope, which is the component in charge of that?
<Saviq> Cimi, DashContent
<Cimi> dashcontentlist?
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> Saviq, I have to stop it to accept flicks when the previews are on screen
<Saviq> Cimi, previews have their own horizontal flickable, why would those propagate up to dashcontent?
<Saviq> (since they have not until now)
<Cimi> Saviq, settings don't :)
<Cimi> Saviq, a quick interactive false
<Saviq> Cimi, so settings, not previews :P
<Saviq> Cimi, you said that you have to disable it if previews are up
<Cimi> pff :P
<Cimi> monday morning :P
<Saviq> Cimi, if you'd just put it all in a page stack already you'd be done with it by now ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, there's all the work for the header to be done, isn't it?
<Saviq> Cimi, I don't think we'd do anything special with the header, it'd be part of a page in our case
<Cimi> anyway currently my dash doesn't run
<Cimi> Saviq, does dash run for you?
<Cimi> today?
<Cimi> only thing I did was rebooting from friday I think
<Cimi> forget
<Saviq> done
<Cimi> Saviq, how do I mock something like data.property = value in js?
<Cimi> Saviq, i remember how do do it for arrays, but not .property
<Cimi> (disctionary I mean)
<Saviq> Cimi, data = { "property": "value" } you mean?
<Cimi> Saviq, data.property will work?
<Saviq> Cimi, actually scrap the first quotes, but yes
<Saviq> Cimi, FWIW both data.property and data["property"] willl
<Saviq> JS is weird like that
<Cimi> Saviq, I thought that was data["property"]
<Cimi> ah ok
<Cimi> that was my concern
<Saviq> Cimi, { } is an object
<Saviq> Cimi, so it has properties
<anpok> (something completely different, that just seems to fit here: https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat )
<Cimi> Saviq, settings should behave like listItems?
<Cimi> Saviq, touching everywhere to have focus?
<Cimi> or action
<Cimi> mmm maybe not
<Cimi> because they can be very mixed
<Saviq> Cimi, small one for you https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-preview-anchor/+merge/230268
<Cimi> Saviq, the label setting
<Cimi> Saviq, horizontal space is limited
<Cimi> Saviq, I don't see how I can have both the description and the entry
<Saviq> Cimi, ENOCONTEXT
<Cimi> HAH
<Cimi> Saviq, scope settings, what else am I doing now? :)
<Cimi> Saviq, we have no design for them right?
<Saviq> Cimi, no
<Cimi> so the description label is usually is
<Saviq> Cimi, so just add one on top of another?
<Saviq> instead of next to each other?
<Cimi> "display grooveshark result in dash" or something long like that
<Cimi> it is already ellipsised (cannot write that word)
<Cimi> with the switch
<Cimi> (that was for boolean)
<Cimi> then we have settings with a text field
<Cimi> they might have a long label with the description
<Cimi> then a text field
<Cimi> I was wondering if we want to consider using two rows for settings
<Cimi> description on top, action/control on bottom
<Cimi> Saviq, ~cimi/unity8/scope-settings
<Cimi> Saviq, you can see boolean settings (real) in Music and Video scopes
<Cimi> Saviq, then test the switch with make try(test)ScopeSettingSwitch
<Cimi> Saviq, label with make try(test)ScopeSettingLabel
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, just put it on top
<Saviq> Cimi, also, calling it 'label' feels wrong
<Saviq> Cimi, shouldn't it be ScopeSettingText?
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> Cimi, label implies static text
<Cimi> ah good pppoint
<Cimi> looks really ugly in two lines
<Cimi> better to use checkbox
<Saviq> greyback, if you didn't know, you can uncheck "Needs review" in MP submission page to make it WiP to start with
<greyback> Saviq: yep, I just forgot
<Saviq> greyback, sure
<greyback> sorry for the noise
<Cimi> freaking ctrl q
<Cimi> so close to ctrl tab
<Saviq> cwayne, you'll be happy with this: https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/dash-horizontal-list/+merge/230279
<cwayne> Saviq: :D thank you!
<facundobatista> Holas!
<Saviq> elo
<Saviq> /food
<Cimi> so if I add text in a textfield with insert(0, "new text)
<Cimi> the text property does not seem to update
<jgdx> Saviq, hey, the flag we talked about for disabling rotation sensors, any docs on that yet? :)
<Cimi> Saviq, do we want to darken and make setting touchable?
<Cimi> scope settings
<Cimi> because putting textfield in a listitem might be weird - if I subclass listitem.empty I get the triggered signal when I press the content, but this might not be ready
<Cimi> or not valid
<Cimi> when I press the listitem I mean
<Cimi> so I can create a new signal and such...
<Saviq> Cimi, it probably depends, for a checkbox I'd actually trigger the checkbox as you press on the item
<Cimi> and makes sense
<Cimi> and that's why I used it
<Saviq> Cimi, Empty has a property to disable the highlight
<Cimi> but now I am confused on the string and number setting
<Cimi> what shall I do when user taps the listitem?
<Saviq> Cimi, you could focus the text entry
<Saviq> Cimi, for numbers obviously nothing
<Cimi> highlightWhenPressed seems visual only
<Cimi> Saviq, triggered is always emitted though
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, but what would ever listen to that?
<Cimi> Saviq, so when I tap the string listitem it will emit trigger
<Saviq> Cimi, so?
<Cimi> I was thinking of listening to trigger in the scopesettings
<Cimi> I will have to create another signal
<Cimi> settingUpdated
<Cimi> that's fine I just wanted to keep code simple
<Saviq> Cimi, is that for the model.value = foo part?
<Saviq> Cimi, triggered wasn't a good name for that anyway
<Cimi> Saviq, it is the signal I want to emit from each single setting component
<Cimi> when the editing was finished
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> settingUpdated maybe
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, and "triggered" doesn't sound like a good name for it at all
<Saviq> Cimi, no need for the "setting" part there
<Cimi> Saviq, is the same name we use in PreviewWidget (triggered)
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, but those are, actually, triggered
<Saviq> Cimi, actions are triggered on those, there's no value associated with the triggering
<Cimi> Saviq, how do I focus the textfield to a specific char?
<Cimi> cannot find in APIS
<Saviq> Cimi, I don't think you do, why?
<Cimi> Saviq, we said would be good to focus the textfield when clicking the listitem?
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, but why on a particular char?
<Cimi> Saviq, last one
<Saviq> Cimi, I think we should go for http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtquick-controls-textfield.html#selectAll-method
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm using ubuntu components textfield btw
<Cimi> (which has same method)
<Saviq> Cimi, which is just a wrapper around the upstream one
<Cimi> Saviq, nope
<Cimi> Saviq, it doesn't have editingFinished()
<Saviq> Cimi, right, it's not, another waste of API :|
 * Saviq really doesn't get why we're replacing all the upstream components ;(
<Cimi> :/
<Cimi> editingFinished is also quite handy
<Cimi> otherwise you have to do onActiveFocusChanged: if (!activeFocus && acceptableInput)
<Cimi> and listen to other keys
<Saviq> Cimi, onAccepted doesn't help does it?
<Cimi> Saviq, is only on enter
<Cimi> return key
<Cimi> so I have both
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah thought so
<Saviq> Cimi, sounds like a bug against UITK is in order
<Saviq> karni, I believe you can mark https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1352940 fixed for Savilerow?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1352940 in Unity 8 "Thumbnails nolonger appear in carousel for videos scope" [High,Triaged]
<Saviq> karni, the fix was in UITK after all
<karni> Saviq: done
<Saviq> karni, tx
<Cimi> Saviq, any way to fake pressing return?
<Saviq> Cimi, why?
<Cimi> Saviq, testing that I emit the signal when I press enter
<Saviq> Cimi, just go .accepted()
<Cimi> Saviq, is not exposed
<Cimi> Saviq, and I cannot test it...
<Saviq> Cimi, wdym it's not exposed :D
<Cimi> I have the widget and I want to fake an user interaction
<Cimi> I want to fake the user pressing enter on the keyboard
<Saviq> Cimi, but this way you'd start testing the TextField widget
<Saviq> Cimi, that it does indeed emit accepted when enter is pressed
<Cimi> ah ok
<Cimi> so I do textField.accepted() ?
<Saviq> Cimi, which is the responsibility of the UITK test suite
<Saviq> Cimi, yes
<Saviq> dednick_, hey, any ETA on dash-overview review?
<dandrader> mzanetti, ping
<mzanetti> dandrader: hi
<dandrader> mzanetti, hi! when would you have time to review https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/lifecycle/+merge/230090 ?
<dandrader>  just rebased it on top of latest trunk
<mzanetti> right... hmm... dunno. will try to get to it asap
<Cimi> Saviq, if I use Clipboard in the test, the test segfaults at the end
<Cimi> Saviq, uitk bug?
<Saviq> Cimi, you gave rather little info to determine that
<Cimi> Saviq, to check I am selecting text on clicking the listitem, I copy the content of the selection and check if Clipboard.data.text is equal to what I expect
<Cimi> Saviq, this pass, but after all tests are running, I see qmltestrunner segmentation fault
<Saviq> Cimi, more testing of TextField, eh?
<Saviq> Cimi, just check if it's focused ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, yes, did that, then wanted to test if we were selecting all the text
<Saviq> Cimi, which is testing TextField
<Cimi> I can avoid using clipboard by calling cut and checking displayed text
<Saviq> or just testing that it's focused and relying on UITK to have tested their own component's selectAll
<dednick_> Saviq: i'll get back on it shortly. i've just been re-installing ubuntu on new ssd.
<Saviq> dednick_, tx
<Saviq> MacSlow, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HoHkFgslJc
<mzanetti> MacSlow: recommendation to get started: https://developer.oculusvr.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1539
<mzanetti> MacSlow: the planetarium is also amazing
<MacSlow> Saviq, mzanetti: I assume I won't get much sleep starting tomorrow :)
<mzanetti> heh
<mzanetti> MacSlow: well, first time I tried I got sick after 5 mins
<mzanetti> MacSlow: takes a bit to get used to...
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I'm used to some really bad VR back from my university-days...
<mzanetti> MacSlow: yeah... but back then the brain was able to figure that its not real
<mzanetti> that changed a bit
<mzanetti> now it seems real without gravity lining up with what you see
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I'm willing to play guinea pig for you all :)
<mzanetti> MacSlow: as I said... I tried them in June last year...
<mzanetti> MacSlow: was sharing a room with the guy that developed that "alone in the rift" demo I posted before
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I assume that was still the DK1 version?!
<mzanetti> yeah... it was the low-res version still
<mzanetti> but already impressive enough
<mterry> Saviq, do you know if anyone has cycles to review https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/wrong-password-handling/+merge/229184 ?  That has the delay-on-failed-login feature that security requested and kgunn wanted to get in by Thursday
<MacSlow> mzanetti, they've done much work to improve upon the usual motion-sickness factors (higher res, less latency, motion "prediction"...)
<mzanetti> MacSlow: they still can't simulate gravity, which is the main reason
<mzanetti> MacSlow: well, they can, but I doubt you've got that piece of hardware in your mailbox :)
<MacSlow> mzanetti, true...
<mzanetti> if you do, I'm on my way
<mzanetti> :)
<MacSlow> mzanetti, hehe
<dednick_> Saviq: is the dash overview handle always supposed to show? (the little tag you are supposed to pull at the bottom)
<Saviq> dednick_, no, and it doesn't
<dednick_> Saviq: it's always there for me.
<Saviq> dednick_, it only shows on the dash, and only if the header is all on screen
<dednick_> oh right. yes, thats what i mean
<Saviq> dednick_, if you scroll down, it'll go away
<Saviq> dednick_, then yes
<Saviq> dednick_, https://sites.google.com/a/canonical.com/unity8dash/scopes/dash-overview
<Saviq> dednick_, it actually even says "The hint is always visible - never hidden or smaller (unlike hints used in apps)"
<Saviq> dednick_, but we alleviated that slightly
<Saviq> (with design ACK)
<dednick_> Saviq: any idea why the CI failed for overview? can't see any qmltest failures.
<Saviq> dednick_, looking
<Saviq> dednick_, yes, that's what I mentioned
<Saviq> dednick_, it fails because gcovr hangs for 2h in qmluitests
<dednick_> Saviq: ok. cool
<Saviq> dednick_, but if the test report says no failures, then it's passed
<Saviq> dednick_, there are two failures there though https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/845/testReport/?
<dednick_> Saviq: ah. i wasn't looking at the full log
<dednick_> or the report
<Saviq> dednick_, yeah, it doesn't show them if the job failed
<Saviq> dednick_, testDashContent segfaulted there
<Saviq> dednick_, and looking at https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/845/testReport/%28root%29/qmltestrunner/Dash__test_dash_overview_show_select_different_favorite/ it's a timing issue (didn't wait for something)
<asac> Saviq: hello hello; i have a hung unity/shell (password screen for unlocking does not accept input etc.); anything i shall extract?
<asac> (before rebooting)
<asac> i can adb shell into device luckily
<Saviq> asac, power button shows the greeter?
<asac> Saviq: yeah, that thing i can swipe away
<asac> but then the pin screen doesnt take any input
<Saviq> asac, ok, ~known issue, touch vs. mouse events (don't ask, Qt limitation, we need to dig into it)
<asac> indicators still work etc.
<asac> ok so you have all info?
<Saviq> or er s/limitation/weird choice/
<asac> the pin screen is greyed out though
<Saviq> asac, only info we'd be interested in is steps to reproduce...
<asac> i had similar feeling hangs regularly
<asac> ok, guess its something racy, so not easy to repro
<asac> Saviq: no gdb dump or anything that could help?
<asac> e.g. force a coredump and submit that?
<Saviq> asac, not really, as the whole thing works
<Saviq> asac, so it doesn't hang anywhere
<Saviq> asac, it's just part of the even logic gets confused
<Saviq> asac, so we need to get it under gdb in that state and step it
<Saviq> *event
<Saviq> asac, so steps to reproduce are what we're most interested in
<asac> Saviq: remote access could help?
<asac> e.g. ssh into my machine?
<asac> anyway rebooted now... see that often enough so we can still do that
<Saviq> asac, it's happening to us somewhat frequently, too, so once we focus on it we should be able to find out what's going on
<asac> kk
<asac> thanks
<Saviq> asac, bug #1295623 btw
<ubot5> bug 1295623 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Sometimes input breaks and only edges are responsive" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295623
<mzanetti> Saviq: I don't see it often any more... its still there, but I get it like once in 2 weeks nowadays
<asac> thanks!
<Saviq> asac, if you find anything that suggests triggers it, please write down there
<greyback> is it normal getting segfaults after some qmltests have run?
<greyback> i.e. the tests pass, but then maybe xvfb crashes??
<mzanetti> no
<greyback> ok, I musta broke something
<Saviq> greyback, DashContent is the only one crashing sometimes that I know of
<Saviq> dednick_, in any case, if you can verify those tests passing locally, I wouldn't block on those failures (unless you can reproduce the overview related one)
<dednick_> Saviq: i'm running it now
 * Saviq loves qmltests with xvfb, can run them on all my 8 cores ;)
<dednick_> Saviq: what's an xfail?
<Saviq> dednick_, expected fail, meaning this is a negative tests
<Saviq> *test
<dednick_> ah
<Saviq> dednick_, hence the PASS after that
<Saviq> dednick_, the issue you reported, sounds like not a dash overview one, you can get there by tapping on the search entry and dismissing the keyboard by swiping it down
<dednick_> Saviq: ok, passed for me. i approved branch
<dednick_> Saviq: hm. i think the switch to overview needs to cancel input focus
<dednick_> Saviq: you can also reproduce putting keyboard into layout mode (orientation). you can then use the bottom (now left) edge to swipe in overview.
<dednick_> not exactly intended, but the popup still remaing
<Saviq> dednick_, you mean landscape mode? ;)
<dednick_> :) yes
<dednick_> bit edge case though!
<Saviq> dednick_, hmm interesting, I can't get the OSK to rotate when in dash
<Saviq> dednick_, yeah, and for my usecase the field should unfocus on keyboard dismissal
<dednick_> Saviq: rotate, then click search
<Saviq> dednick_, yeah so... we can't really unfocus on bottom swipe as we're getting a snapshot just then
<dednick_> Saviq: popup not included in snapshot it would seem
<Saviq> dednick_, yeah, popups are parented to root object unfortunately
<Saviq> dednick_, bug in UITK IMO
<Saviq> or well, something
<dednick_> but yeah, there's a bit of animation and shit happening when you unfocus the search.
<Saviq> dednick_, yeah, that would get snapshotted in the middle
<dednick_> Saviq: why do we snapshot? shouldn't it just be same as app switch? considering dash is an app?
<Saviq> dednick_, overview is the same app
<dednick_> Saviq: ah
<dednick_> right
<Saviq> dednick_, we *could* just scale the actual object down
<Saviq> dednick_, but that wouldn't solve this issue
<Saviq> dednick_, I think both are edge cases, and not really bugs with the overview branch, so not blockers IMO
<Saviq> dednick_, keyboard should never rotate when on dash ('cause it doesn't rotate)
<dednick_> Saviq: yep. that's why i approved.
<Saviq> dednick_, and field should get unfocused on keyboard dismissal
<Saviq> dednick_, sure, just justifying myself here ;D
<dednick_> well, you can always just blame me for approving!
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> greyback, do we have a bug# for "launch two apps quickly → non-foreground app does not suspend"?
<greyback> Saviq: we do, hunting...
<pete-woods> Saviq: just tried unity-scope-tool after updating today, I just get a blank results area now. I think this is because we are now dependent on the "scopes" (overview) scope being loaded
<pete-woods> is that something you're aware of
<Saviq> pete-woods, overview not landed yet
<Saviq> pete-woods, and scope tool works fine here?
 * Saviq checks again
<pete-woods> Saviq: it only breaks for an individual scope
<pete-woods> i.e. if you do scope-tool PATH_TO_INI
<Saviq> pete-woods, oh hmm
<pete-woods> when it generates a new scope config, starts a registry, etc
<Saviq> pete-woods, file:///usr/share/unity8/ScopeTool.qml:139:23: Unable to assign null to QString
<Saviq> ERROR! Caught unity::scopes::TimeoutException: Request timed out after 5000 milliseconds
<Saviq> Unable to add overview scope, can't find with ID: "scopes"
<pete-woods> Saviq: yeah, that's the error I get
<pete-woods> I think the config generator in the tool needs to include the scopes scope somehow
<pete-woods> or something (perhaps the shell plugin) needs to stop being totally dependent on that scope being present
<Saviq> pete-woods, should be somewhat easy http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/tools/scopetool.cpp#L73
<Saviq> pete-woods, to just include scopes in the extraScopes list
<pete-woods> Saviq: yeah, that makes sense
<Saviq> pete-woods, will you make a branch or will I?
<pete-woods> Saviq: I don't mind doing it, but obviously I'll need your review
<Saviq> pete-woods, that's easier than me doing it and getting yours ;D
<Saviq> pete-woods, only concern is getting the right path
<pete-woods> :)
<pete-woods> yes
<Saviq> pete-woods, but perhaps you can get it from the registry somehow?
<Saviq> pete-woods, or even just get it from .pc build time
<Saviq> pete-woods, but you'll manage I'm sure
<pete-woods> Saviq: hmm, the difficultly
<greyback> Saviq: can't find the damn bug, must be imagining it. Will log one
<pete-woods> is that you want the dir: /usr/lib/ARCH/unity-scopes/ (which will contain the scopes scope)
<pete-woods> Saviq: but that will also pull in all the other scopes :(
<Saviq> greyback, thanks, I couldn't find it either
<pete-woods> might need to do something fun with symlinks in the temporary directory that the tool creates
<Saviq> pete-woods, why can't we just pass the .ini for the scopes scope alone?
<Saviq> pete-woods, I thought we could just push it into the extraScopes set
<pete-woods> Saviq: oh, is that how that works?
 * pete-woods actually reads docs
<pete-woods> I'm (fairly) confident you have to give directory paths to the registry ini
<pete-woods> and those dirs are expected to contain scope directories
<Saviq> pete-woods, no, you pass .ini files, read --help
<Saviq> 'passing a path to a scope config file'
<Saviq> pete-woods, but anyway that doesn't work too well
<Saviq> pete-woods, I end up with just the scopes scope in the UI
<Saviq> pete-woods, which we probably don't want to show
<Saviq> pete-woods, ah no wait, wrong .ini
<pete-woods> Saviq: hmmmm. just tried starting the user session version of the registry
<pete-woods> and it magically owrks
<pete-woods> *works
<greyback> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1355275
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1355275 in Unity 8 "Launch 2 apps quickly, the non-foreground app evades lifecycle suspend" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> unity-scope-tool /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/unity-scopes/scopes/scopes.ini /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/unity-scopes/musicaggregator/musicaggregator.ini
<Saviq> pete-woods, ↑
<Saviq> pete-woods, only we might want to do something special to UNITY_SCOPES_LIST
<Saviq> pete-woods, or maybe that's fine...
<Cimi> I have difficulties with implicitHeight of expandable listitem http://paste.ubuntu.com/8018151/
<Cimi> implicitHeight here doesn't grow when I expand the listitem
<pete-woods> Saviq: I think something as simple as that works well enough for me
<Saviq> pete-woods, so yeah, we might append the scopes .ini to extraScopes in the tool
<Saviq> pete-woods, whether we want to tweak UNITY_SCOPES_LIST or not...
<Saviq> pete-woods, you tell me ;)
<pete-woods> if this is only affecting the scope tool, I don't want to play with anything else
<pete-woods> I'm also more relieved now I know that it currently does work if the main registry is running
<Saviq> Cimi, does ListItem.ItemSelector change its height?
<Saviq> Cimi, do you have height set explicitly on ScopeSetting maybe?
<Saviq> Cimi, which of those items is Expandable, for that matter?
<Cimi> Saviq, height changes if I don't set implicitHeight on the ScopeSetting item
<Saviq> Cimi, does it really? where does ScopeSetting take its height from?
<Cimi> so if I set ImplicitHeight in root
<Cimi> Saviq, scopesetting doesn't set height
<Cimi> Saviq, is just item with properties (interface)
<Cimi> Saviq, I mean if the root item of that pastebin
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, so how can it change height it if you don't set either height or implicitHeight?
<Cimi> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8018193/ this doesn't work
<Cimi> Saviq, when I click on the listitem, the size of the listitem shrinks
<Cimi> it gets smaller
<Cimi> I think I want implicitHeight that grows with the size?
<Saviq> Cimi, well, how would it grow if you set it to 6gu?
<Saviq> Cimi, do you not want OptionSelector btw?
<Cimi> Saviq, thought this looked better
<Cimi> I don't know
<Saviq> Cimi, isn't ItemSelector deprecated/
<Saviq> ?
<Saviq> apparently not
<Cimi> cannot see deprecated in the file
<Cimi> I can use optionselesctor
<Saviq> ah ValueSelector is deprecated
<Saviq> Cimi, no, that's fine
<Saviq> Cimi, anyway
<Cimi> I don't know how to set the height
<Cimi> if I have to
<Saviq> Cimi, ScopeSetting has no height unless you set it
<Saviq> Cimi, where would it take the height from?
<mhall119> Saviq: are there designs to make the dash always the bottom of the switcher stack? Or if not a designs, a bug report requesting that?
<Saviq> mhall119, there's no such design desire, no
<mhall119> Saviq: should I file this against lp:unity or lp:unity8?
<Saviq> mhall119, bug #1355048 though
<ubot5> bug 1355048 in Unity 8 "dash app in overview" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1355048
<mhall119> thanks, I'll add comments to that
<Saviq> mhall119, I really don't think placing it at the bottom makes sense
<Saviq> mhall119, you can always get to it quickly with left edge swipe
<Saviq> mhall119, otherwise it's just part of your app stack like anything else
<Saviq> mhall119, if you want design feedback on those, please add ubuntu-ux to affected projects
<mterry> Saviq, how on earth did just tag 0.1.16 survive the great purge?  I assume people would wipe all tags or none
<Saviq> mterry, they were dropped one by one with the original .sh script
<Saviq> mterry, so somewhere someone's connection dropped for that one ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, ACK on https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/dash_overview/+merge/228649 please?
<Saviq> dednick_, and top-ACK ↑?
<dednick_> Saviq: done
<Saviq> dednick_, tx
<Saviq> bregma, landing the fixed unity8 job now
<Saviq> (I mean it's going into a silo with the desire to land)
<Cimi> Saviq, control tags in trunk after we land that
<Saviq> Cimi, I always try to strip them just after landing (unless I forget like I did last time)
<Saviq> Cimi, but there's also a checklist entry about those :P
<Cimi> Saviq, ok but albert got 0.1.16 on friday
<Cimi> Saviq, not sure he fixed
<Saviq> Cimi, it was in trunk then, and no he didn't, and I will after this lands
<mhall119> Saviq: commented and added ubuntu-ux
<mhall119> JohnLea: ^^
<Saviq> facundobatista, FWIW I'm just building overview in silo 11 now
<om26er> Saviq, is dash rotation coming ?
<Saviq> om26er, unlikely
<Saviq> om26er, or well, *dash* rotation is something not desired by design for now
<Saviq> om26er, *shell* rotation following apps might not happen in time, although I'm hopeful it will
<om26er> Saviq, the OSD conflicts when writing an sms in landscape
<Saviq> om26er, by OSD do you mean notification?
<om26er> Saviq, yes,
<Saviq> om26er, bug #1210199
<ubot5> bug 1210199 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Shell] support rotation" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1210199
<om26er> I am typing on the keyboard and if the notification appears, I end up tapping on it
<Saviq> om26er, sure, we get it that it's problematic, but it's quite problematic to implement, too
<Saviq> om26er, and it's not considered a priority for a phone form factor, except for media consumption
<om26er> Saviq, hmm, can we just rotate the notification ? is that possible ?
<Saviq> om26er, that would just be a band-aid that would unglue *really* quickly
<Saviq> and the wound get rotten and everything
<om26er> Saviq, ok, I'll see if people agree to disable screen rotation for messaging-app
<mhall119> Saviq: are notifications part of the shell rotation design?
<Saviq> mhall119, notifications are part of the shell, not sure what do you mean by shell rotation design?
<Saviq> mhall119, when shell rotates, notifications will, too
<mhall119> I mean does the design show how/where to display them when the shell is rotated to landscape
<mhall119> ok, so that should solve om26er's problem
<Saviq> mhall119, for a certain definition of solve, the OSK takes enough space on the screen in landscape very often they will cover one or the other
<Saviq> mhall119, especially if you enable predictive text
<Saviq> greyback, ah, mzanetti found it bug #1343259
<ubot5> bug 1343259 in QtMir "[QtComp] Apps are not suspended if unfocused before they're started" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1343259
<greyback> that's the one
<Saviq> mzanetti, greyback, what's happening in phone-right-edge ppa?
<greyback> Saviq: nothing afaik
<greyback> it's old stuff
<Saviq> greyback, Michael Zanetti (1 hour ago)
<greyback> oO
<greyback> no idea then
<Saviq> ah auto build from recipe probs
 * Saviq deletes that recipe
<greyback> hmm, can turn if off so
<Saviq> mzanetti, you got 10s to veto
<Saviq> 9
<Saviq> 8
<Saviq> 7
<Saviq> 6
<Saviq> 5
<Saviq> 4
<Saviq> 3
<mzanetti> noooo
<mzanetti> :D
<Saviq> made it ;D
<Saviq> mzanetti, wassup there?
<mzanetti> I just kicked a build to test the new lockscreen
<Saviq> ah new lockscreen, slacker
<mzanetti> afaik noone else is using it atm
<Saviq> mzanetti, just build locally, eh?
<Saviq> if only x-build wasn't broken :|
<mzanetti> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> I blame tvoss :|
<Saviq> mzanetti, I need a PPA to give to user testing
<Saviq> mzanetti, with your launcher hotfix
<mzanetti> Saviq: well. even if it works, every time I want to use it somethings broken in my chroots or whatever
<Saviq> mzanetti, who did you report it to?
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think its always "my fault"
<mzanetti> it just requires too much much maintenance for me :D
<mzanetti> but I seems the SDK works reasonably well nowadays
<mzanetti> if we could hook it into that somehow it would be awesome
<Saviq> mzanetti, maintenance is sbuild-update $chroot-name, what else?
<mzanetti> but I guess that does only click for now
<Saviq> and that sbuild-update is not strictly required either
<Saviq> mzanetti, you can actually build packages in the click chroot just as well
<Saviq> but yeah, bug #1353855
<ubot5> bug 1353855 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Explicit g++ 4.9 dependency breaks cross-building" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1353855
<mzanetti> Saviq: I know... I don't even know what to say... it's just always broken when I use it so...
<mzanetti> for _something_. be it that bug, or some ppa I require, or whatever
<Saviq> mzanetti, you can add ppas no problem
<mzanetti> I know I can..
<Cimi> Saviq, I only need integration tests (maybe AP for the settings), but I finished and pushed the rest, we can try the settings running if we had scopes using them
<Saviq> Cimi, don't we? didn't you say music has them?
<Cimi> Saviq, yes but no sign of string settings, numbers or list
<Cimi> Saviq, but I have them tested using mocks
<Saviq> Cimi, ah yes, doubt we'll have any
<Saviq> for now that is
<Saviq> mzanetti, and please bug me whenever that doesn't work, we really need to maintain it working (ideally we'd add a X-build job to unity8-ci for example, except that will be "too late" already)
<Saviq> but at least we'll know
<Cimi> will finish tomorrow morning for the rest of tests
<Cimi> hopefully with dash overview in trunk
<Saviq> Wellark, /me loves the padlock icon so much better than SIM Locked...
<Saviq> thanks for making it happen!
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'm pulling the lockscreen packages atm. you can have the ppa in a minute
<mzanetti> Saviq: what padlock icon?
<Saviq> mzanetti, when SIM locked, on the indicator
<Saviq> mzanetti, you get a small SIM card icon with a padlock on it
<Saviq> mzanetti, before it was a label saying "SIM Locked"
<Saviq> which kinda pushed other indicators offscreen in Germany ;P
<mzanetti> ah right. yeah. that's awesome
<Saviq> for xample
<Saviq> xample
<Saviq> it's a hip kind of an example
<mzanetti> I think there was a bug with a screenshot of french :D
<Saviq> like xzibit
<Saviq> yeah exaactly
<mzanetti> which was like a whole book :D
<Saviq> bug #1333555
<ubot5> bug 1333555 in Ubuntu Translations ""Carte SIM verrouillée" label too long in French" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1333555
<mzanetti> yeah :)
<mzanetti> ok... its not much shorter in german either
<Saviq> and they stole a nice bug no., too
<mzanetti> hehe
<facundobatista> Saviq, that's for testing? or you plan to release it soon?
<Saviq> facundobatista, testing now
<facundobatista> ('overview' in silo 11, I meant)
<Saviq> facundobatista, will hopefully release within an hour
<facundobatista> Saviq, oh, ok
<facundobatista> Saviq, release to devel proposed?
<Saviq> facundobatista, well, release to ubuntu, then image build, promotion... who knows
<Saviq> facundobatista, so yeah should be in devel-proposed tomorrow
<mzanetti> Saviq: ppa free for you btw
<Saviq> mzanetti, tx
<Saviq> facundobatista, I identified a few things that I believe needs to happen on the server https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/dash_overview/+merge/228649/comments/554150
<Saviq> facundobatista, I marked them with "[sserver]"
<Saviq> well [ssserver] for that matter, Slytherin-style
<Wellark> Saviq: <3
<facundobatista> Saviq, - wrong images [ssserver]: will incorporate last ones from Joshua
<facundobatista> Saviq, - mascot should be gone [ssserver]: which mascot are you talking about?
<elopio> mzanetti: shouldn't the dash appear as the first app on the spread view?
<mzanetti> elopio: not according to design
<facundobatista> Saviq, - background in Results should be gone [ssserver]: yes (actually replacing it with 'logo-overlay-color'
<elopio> I see.
<mzanetti> elopio: at least not so far... lets see how many more bugs we'll get
<mzanetti> elopio: so far the idea is to thread dash the same as any other app.
<facundobatista> ah, mascot in the search
<facundobatista> mmm
<elopio> There are some things that still confuse me. Like not being able to go through all the apps swiping one by one.
<elopio> I tend to get stuck swiping between two apps until I realize it
<Saviq> facundobatista, mascot in https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/9a4ULEwWTsE45jpIMLPBa8qp94wWrZT3iMhlivLDqxkBEPqpDsoZS6uu81sAJkNxhqLzGQ=w1503-h953 should be gone
<elopio> is not a circle.
<Saviq> facundobatista, although that might not be you, but the scopes scope?
<Saviq> facundobatista, and background is https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B32jwBcbaPloMGU4TmR6aVpfRVU/edit
<Saviq> facundobatista, the background behind "Nike, Inc." result shouldn't be there
<Saviq> facundobatista, or well, have a different colour maybe...
<Saviq> facundobatista, since it has to have it according to the dash toolkit, 'cause it has a summary
<Saviq> https://f966f709-a-c881af26-s-sites.googlegroups.com/a/canonical.com/unity8dash/scopes/dash-overview/5.results.png
<mzanetti> elopio: well, I'm quite positive the current implementation reflects design requirements. Not saying that it would be perfect, but I can't just change things without going through design.
<Saviq> facundobatista, that might not be you either, though...
<Saviq> biab
<elopio> mzanetti: I'm not complaining yet. Just a little confused trying to get used to it.
<mzanetti> elopio: :)
<mzanetti> elopio: knowing the whole story how the spec evolved I have to say that current state makes the most sense to me too
<elopio> mzanetti: yesterday I got the app stuck, it was unresponsive to touches. Today I can't reproduce it, but if it happens again, are there some logs I can get into a bug report?
<elopio> the dash app I mean.
<mzanetti> elopio: only the dash app or all apps?
<elopio> mzanetti: only the dash. The launcher, the indicators and the other apps still worked.
<mzanetti> elopio: we have a ~known issue that mouse input (regular touches) get broken while touch input (edge drag gestures) still work
<mzanetti> elopio: so the test would not be to only pull launcher/indictors in, but also try to interact with them
<elopio> doesn't sound like that because I kept sending sms.
<mzanetti> ah ok... so if its only the dash app then yes.
<mzanetti> elopio: attach gdb and print a stack trace
<elopio> ok, I'll see if it happens again.
<mzanetti> ok, cool
<facundobatista> Saviq, ok, I understood now; I'll fix those and let you know
<dandrader> mzanetti, got time for a chat in mumble?
<mzanetti> yes
<mterry> Saviq, I notice you seem to track bugs against unity8 in project tasks.  I thought we wanted to try to track them with ubuntu tasks?
<Saviq> mterry, except I can't triage/assign ubuntu tasks...
<Saviq> mterry, I need to get BugControl, which I don't necessarily agree with...
<mterry> Saviq, oh, hah.  hm
<Saviq> like sure, I could get BugControl, but getting a blanket perm to triage Ubuntu bugs outside of projects I'm aware of... not entirely agree with
<Saviq> and then anyone in the team has the same problem
<Saviq> mterry, I'd gladly get rid of either ubuntu or upstream tasks, just didn't come to terms with the above requirement ;)
<Saviq> and well, can't get rid of Ubuntu tasks, so it's a check-mate ;)
<mterry> Saviq, plus Ubuntu tasks have that nice auto-close-by-bot-with-comment feature and all that
<Saviq> trueth
<Saviq> mterry, so yeah, ideally I'd like for our team to get traging rights to unity8 (Ubuntu), but that's not possible...
<mterry> greyback, heyo!  You still around?  I've managed to bork my qtmir setup on my desktop somehow
<greyback> mterry: yeah I'm around. What's happened?
<mterry> greyback, I'm getting "UbuntuClientIntegration: connection to Mir server failed." when running unity8 qmluitests  -- do I need to be running a Mir desktop session for such things to work?
<mterry> (I may or may not have mucked up my Mir desktop stuff)
<greyback> mterry: have you QT_QPA_PLATFORM set to ubuntumirclient?
<mterry> greyback, yes
<greyback> if yes, I'd unset that
<mterry> oh
 * mterry wonders what sets that
<mterry> greyback, that fixed it
<greyback> mterry: cool. Curious what set that env var though
<mterry> greyback, me too...  I don't have it in bashrc or anything
<Saviq> mterry, it only gets set that on the device by /etc/environment... no idea what could do that on your desktop...
<mterry> Saviq, greyback: aha!  I had ubuntu-touch-session installed, which ships a /etc/profile.d/qpa_plugin.sh file
<Saviq> mterry, ah, you should not have that installed ;)
<mterry> Saviq, but it's such a nice little package
<mhall119> can anybody help me understand this exception I'm getting trying to run a scope in the emulator: unity::ResourceException: /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.ubuntucommunity/0.5/ubuntucommunityscope/libcom.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.ubuntucommunity_ubuntucommunityscope.so: undefined symbol: _ZN25UbuntucommunityscopeQuery16progress_handlerERKN4core3net4http7Request8ProgressE
<mhall119> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/+junk/ubuntu-community-scope is the code
<Saviq> mhall119, you're built against a different version than you have on the emulator most likely
<Saviq> mhall119, that's libunity-api0 I'd imagine
<Saviq> or libunity-scopes3 rather
<Saviq> hmm or somewhere
<Saviq> mhall119, #ferrets on canonical's IRC should be able to help
<Saviq> mhall119, or #unity-api for that matter
<Wellark> Saviq: hey, when switching between scopes in the dash
<Wellark> there is this small grey beam
<Wellark> which contains four circles
<Wellark> should that beam scroll with the rest of the page? it would look much more pleasant to the eye if it would stay still and only the "active" circle would animate a transition
<Wellark> is the current behaviour a bug or by design?
<Saviq> Wellark, now, scroll the scope page down and then switch to a different scope
<Wellark> Saviq: I mean.. open the dash
<Wellark> keep your eyes looking at the circles
<Saviq> Wellark, yes, but when you scroll it up, that "beam" goes up
<Wellark> and swipe to a next scope
<Saviq> Wellark, but you can still switch between scopes swiping to the sides
<Wellark> and the circles swipe away also
<Saviq> Wellark, at which point we'd need to sync the "coming back" of the beam as you start swiping
<Saviq> Wellark, which wouldn't be more pleasing than what we have now
<Saviq> Wellark, what's more that divider is meant to support different colours as defined by the scope
<Saviq> Wellark, meaning we need to switch between light and dark versions of those dots
<Wellark> Saviq: sure. that's what Transitions are all for :)
<Saviq> Wellark, we discussed this in London two weeks ago, decided it'd be too much movement for little visual gain
<Wellark> Saviq: I was proposing less movement
<Wellark> or asking about it
<Saviq> Wellark, not really, as the dots would move counter to the rest of the page
<Wellark> no no, the dots would stay in the vertical center of the screen the whole time. that's what I'm saying
<Wellark> now they slide vertically
<Wellark> *horizontally
<Wellark> we might be talking about different things
<Saviq> Wellark, vertical center is between top and bottom, so I assume you mean horizontal center
<Saviq> Wellark, but in any case, you need to remember the "beam" as you call it is not static on the page
<Saviq> Wellark, it moves up and down, and is not synchronized between the different scopes
<Wellark> sure. even better
<Saviq> Wellark, IIUC you want the dots to never move to the sides
<Wellark> I need to find a video how the similar navigational "dots" function there
<Saviq> Wellark, I know how they work
<Saviq> Wellark, but they are always statically placed in whatever they navigate between
<Saviq> Wellark, this is not the case for the dash
<Wellark> Saviq: indeed. the dot's would always stay in the same place
<Saviq> Wellark, because as you scroll up/down, they move up/down
<Saviq> Wellark, but we don't have where to put them, there's not a place in the dash that's static
<Wellark> right
<Wellark> I understand the problem in terms of QML
<Wellark> but as a user.. :) in the case where I have not scrolled down the scope. I just want to switch betwen them without having scrolled down. and at this scenario the dots moving feels odd if you have ever seen the similar things on android
<Saviq> Wellark, it's not a problem "in terms of QML", it's a problem in terms of UX and visual
<Saviq> Wellark, you're just looking at one case "I didn't scroll them" and say that's how it should work
<Saviq> Wellark, when I have to think about IRL case
<Wellark> asking, not telling. :)
<Wellark> trying to understand
<Saviq> Wellark, what do we do when in the middle of transition left-to-right the "beams" don't line up between scopes? you start drawing stairs? ;)
<Wellark> Saviq: oh, they might not line up always?
<Saviq> Wellark, what if half of them are on white, the other half on black?
<Saviq> Wellark, if you scroll sideways real fast, they don't
<Wellark> I must be missing something.. well, anyway. I will "fix it" for you next time we are having a pint in IRL, OK? ;)
<Saviq> Wellark, just scroll to the bottom of, say, Apps
<Saviq> Wellark, now swipe quickly to either side
<Saviq> Wellark, as Apps go off screen to the side, you can still see it not line up with the scope you're getting to
<Wellark> sure, but there already is an animation that brings in the header + "beam" of the next scope
<Wellark> which is totally fine
<Saviq> Wellark, yeah, but the dots, if they stuck to the center, would not "get there" in time to line up with the page you're going to
<Saviq> Wellark, aanyway, this will get redesigned from scratch before we meet IRL next so what do you care ;)
<Wellark> :D
<Wellark> indeed
#ubuntu-unity 2014-08-12
<Saviq> mo'nin
<Cimi> morning
<Cimi> Saviq, remove 0.1.16 from trunk or I'll do :)
<Saviq> Cimi, check again
<Cimi> Saviq, I just merged and I got it
<Cimi> weird
<Cimi> maybe was last night merge
<Saviq> Cimi, well, you got it because you have it
<Saviq> Cimi, not because it's in trunk ;P
<Cimi> I am infected!
<Cimi> @unity is canonical irc down for you?
<dednick> Cimi: seems like it
<Cimi> ok
<dednick> Cimi: unless they've done something with dns again
<mzanetti> o/
<Saviq> RIP Robin Williams :|
<Cimi> Saviq, do we have scope settings in the mock or I have to c++ them?
<Saviq> Cimi, in "the mock"?
<Saviq> Cimi, you mean in unity-api's mock?
<Cimi> Saviq, in Unity 0.2 mock
<Saviq> Cimi, right, no
<Saviq> Cimi, btw, found a bug with your recent changes
<Saviq> Cimi, there's no right margin in overlay either
<Saviq> Cimi, where it should be
<Cimi> Saviq, added to my todo
<mzanetti> Saviq: flashing mako. bar goes from right to left :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: logo rotating clockwise
<Saviq> mzanetti, so it's just wrapped in the middle or something ;)
<mzanetti> so its either mirrored vertically
<Saviq> or yeah, mirrored most probably
<mzanetti> or yeah, shifted
<Saviq> well, no, if it was mirrored
<Saviq> wouldn't it rotate counter clockwise?
<mzanetti> true :D
<mzanetti> so its a different piece of animation.
<mzanetti> I don't think its shifted either
<mzanetti> because spacing between bar and logo wouldn't match
<Saviq> so what probably really happens
<mzanetti> "probably really" yes. :)
<Saviq> is coordinates are topleft vs. bottomright
<Saviq> or no
<Saviq> probably really not
<mzanetti> :)
<Saviq> because that'd have failed in a more weird way
<mzanetti> I'd say its just implemented the other way round. that's it
<Saviq> mhm
<Cimi> Saviq, so in fake_scope.cpp it returns a null when you look for settings, is there any other mock code I could use there?
<Cimi> maybe from unity api
<Saviq> Cimi, you need to write a mock settings model
<Cimi> Saviq, yup, but maybe they wrote it already no?
<Cimi> otherwise how did they test it?
<Saviq> Cimi, not likely
<Saviq> Cimi, with the real thing
<Saviq> Cimi, pete-woods will know
<Cimi> pete-woods, I need to write a scope settings mock, where is the real thing? :)
<pete-woods> Cimi: the settings model in unity-api gives a reasonably complete mock
<pete-woods> it has bool, string, number and list in it
<Cimi> pete-woods, found it
<pete-woods> :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: when you have some time, can you please verify this grooveshark thingie?
<mzanetti> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1355356
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1355356 in unity-webapps-grooveshark (Ubuntu) "App spread should not kill media" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> Saviq: works fine with youtube and others here
<mzanetti> and I'm not really in the position to test with grooveshark
<Saviq> mzanetti, will do in a mo
<Saviq> mzanetti, critical one for you bug #1355729
<ubot5> bug 1355729 in Unity 8 "Network caching doesn't work anymore after introducing Dash as an app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1355729
<Saviq> mzanetti, we didn't bring over caching from shell to dash
<mzanetti> like if that ever worked :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes it did
<Saviq> mzanetti, check out your ~/.cache/unity8/network
<mzanetti> Saviq: then the cache is the same speed as the network connection :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, we're not caching for speed, we're caching for lower data usage
<mzanetti> Saviq: we should cache for speed too :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: jokes aside... how come then the cached content still takes seconds to load?
<Saviq> mzanetti, that assumes that network is the bottleneck, which we know it is not
<Saviq> mzanetti, bug #1338430
<ubot5> bug 1338430 in Unity 8 "Slow loading/showing of images in the dash" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1338430
<dednick> Saviq: hi. Have a bit of a conundrum about qml singletons. Can't really use the objects given to qml safely outside of qml, since they're managed by the engine (can be deleted before c++ objects which may use them on destruction). You ever come across that problem before?
<Saviq> dednick, nope, but sounds legit
<Saviq> dednick, why would you need to use the singleton in some other object's d'tor?
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, but the qml documentation says not to use singlton factory.
<dednick> Saviq: because there's some regegistration when objects are destroyed
<Cimi> Saviq, spot any mistake? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8025733/
<dednick> de-registration
<Saviq> Cimi, is that a review or debugging?
<Cimi> Saviq, QMetaProperty::read: Unable to handle unregistered datatype 'unity::shell::scopes::SettingsModelInterface*' for property 'Scope::settings' in tryDash
<dednick> Saviq: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/tests/mocks/Unity/Application/ApplicationInfo.cpp#L55
<Cimi> Saviq, my C++ still lacks...
<dednick> Saviq: although i'm not saying that's very good design
<Saviq> Cimi, and where are you registering that type in your mock plugin that you expect it to work?
<Cimi> Saviq, right
<Cimi> Saviq, adding it
<Saviq> Cimi, that message was so clear it couldn't be more so ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, it is clear if you understand qml and c++
<Saviq> Cimi, afternoon read http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qtqml-cppintegration-topic.html
<Saviq> dednick, so... AppMan is being destroyed at the same time SurfMan is, correct?
<dednick> Saviq: surface manager has already been destroyed
<Saviq> dednick, well, yeah, that's what I mean
<Saviq> dednick, why doesn't SurfMan connect to the surface's destroy signal? does AppMan really need to tell SurfMan that's happening?
<dednick> Saviq: well, i guess there are ways to mitigate the problem, but still need to use SurfMan from App/Surface at some point. Just wondering if you knew a better way.
<Saviq> dednick, nothing that would save us this issue, engine can destroy the singleton at will
<Saviq> dednick, I don't think there's a way to "get" it from the engine
<dednick> Saviq: right. I've done a bit of a crazy solution decorating a QSharedPointer<SurfMan> and passing that as the singleton, then storing the shared pointer where-ever it's used. Works, but it's pretty messy and quite a pain to maintain.
<facundobatista> Holas
<Saviq> dednick, and then mixing Qt's QML/parent-child ownership and smart pointers is somewhat messy, too
<Cimi> Saviq, ok of this http://pastebin.com/8zbBKHjC how do I correctly set implicitHeight?
<dednick> Saviq: the qml singleton isn't a smart pointer, the object it uses just holds a ref to one. but it's pretty crap
<Saviq> Cimi, spam detection, please use paste.ubuntu.comn
<dednick> i'll just try sort it out with connections
<Cimi> Saviq, I used qtcreator plugin for the first time in my life :D
<Cimi> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8025836/
<Cimi> Saviq, ScopeSetting is Item with list of props
<Saviq> Cimi, why would you set implicitHeight when in this case this widget only really makes sense in the height of the ItemSelector's?
<Cimi> Saviq, because they appear all on top of each other
<Saviq> Cimi, aaand?
<Cimi> Saviq, this and others
<Saviq> Cimi, you need to bind ScopeSettings's height to ItemSelector's
<Saviq> Cimi, but you should be using Ubuntu{ListView,Column} here and an Expandable
<Cimi> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8025853/
<Saviq> Cimi, in which case there's more that needs to happen
<Cimi> Saviq, that one as well, no implicitHeight they are all on top as delegates
<Saviq> Cimi, your component is 0-height
<Cimi> yeah I need to set implicitHeight of the children
<Saviq> NO
<Saviq> you need to set height
<Saviq> not implicit height, because that component doesn't deal well with height other than the one of its children
<Saviq> Cimi, if you have a ListItem.Empty in every ScopeSetting
<Saviq> Cimi, why isn't ScopeSetting a ListItem.Empty already
<Cimi> Saviq, because List is not using ListItem.Empty
<Cimi> Saviq, I did that originally, but then I needed to change ScopeSetting
<Saviq> Cimi, what's List?
<Cimi> Saviq, list of words
<Cimi> hold on
<Saviq> Cimi, I really don't understand your problem
<Cimi> Saviq, something like the language setting I think
<Saviq> ScopeSetting has no height
<Saviq> ListItem.Empty has height
<Cimi> Saviq, yes
<Saviq> ListItem.Empty is in ScopeSetting
<Saviq> so what height is ScopeSetting supposed to have?
<Cimi> String, Number, Boolean use Empty
<Cimi> List might use ItemSelector
<Saviq> AAND?
<Saviq> doesn't ItemSelector have a height?
<Cimi> yes, so I set height of that ScopeSetting as height of the children?
<Cimi> nope
<Cimi> because it expands..
<Cimi> this is not correct http://paste.ubuntu.com/8025908/
<Cimi> :/
<Saviq> Cimi, why isn't that correct?
<Cimi> Saviq, btw someone linked me this http://theburgerlist.tumblr.com/post/94443927060/le-bourguinon-bun-le-bun-riverside-feast-battersea
<Cimi> Saviq, guess could be a treat next week :)
<Saviq> Cimi, only there until Wed afternoon, though
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> Saviq, so if I set that, when I click on the item it should expand, but is clipped instead to that height
<Saviq> Cimi, sounds like a bug in the component
<Saviq> Cimi, except there's http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/modules/Ubuntu/Components/ListItems/ItemSelector.qml#L153
<Saviq> Cimi, I'm afraid you can't do ScopeSetting if you want to use ExpandablesColumn (which you should)
<Saviq> ah damn with a *Factory you can't even do that either
<Saviq> mzanetti, do you have an idea about using Expandables and a Loader as delegate?
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... you don't know the loader's content size in advance, do you?
<mzanetti> Saviq: dunno. would need to try
<mzanetti> might work, might not...
<mzanetti> Saviq: so you can put inside an Expandable whatever you want, also loaders
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, I was wondering if we can reparent Loader.item to the Expandable{ListView,Column}
<mzanetti> no
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, so delegate Expandable { Loader { } }
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> Saviq: and:
<Saviq> we'd have to fwd everything things from item to the parent expandable
<mzanetti> Expandable { expandedHeight: loader.height ... }
<Cimi> Saviq, shall I use expanded ones?
<Cimi> Saviq, I'll use expanded: true in the meanwhile
<Saviq> Cimi, what do you consider a "meanwhile"?
<Cimi> Saviq, hah, until we realise what's wrong with it
<Cimi> with the height
<Saviq> Cimi, we did already
<Cimi> Saviq, so shall I always use expanded?
<Saviq> Cimi, no, why?
<Cimi> so how can I make it work?
<Cimi> I am confused
<Saviq> Cimi, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/examples/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery/ListItems.qml#L106
<Saviq> Cimi, this works in the gallery
<Cimi> Saviq, this is a column
<Cimi> Saviq, I already checked
<Saviq> Cimi, so? a column takes the item's dimensions
<Cimi> Saviq, maybe because is not embedded in one item?
<Cimi> wrapped
<Cimi> nope
<Cimi> just tried removing the item on top of listitem.itemselector
<Cimi> still issues
<Saviq> Cimi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8026115/
<Saviq> Cimi, btw, ItemSelector has its own header, use it
<Cimi> Saviq, I am already using it
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8025836/
<Cimi> Saviq, you might want to try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/8026141/
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, and why would that ever work?
<Saviq> Cimi, when you set the Item's height to 100?
<Cimi> Saviq, it doesn't
<Saviq> Cimi, well, how can it?
<Cimi> Saviq, I need to set the item height to be exactly of the container
<Cimi> Saviq, because if the item is collapsed it should not eat more height
<Cimi> than it needs
<Saviq> Cimi, does not compute
<Cimi> not container
<Cimi> sorry children
<Cimi> Item height, where you set 600, should be the height of the itemselector
<Cimi> and the added rectangle
<Cimi> because when you use the item in a listview, you want to allocate width and height
<Saviq> Cimi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8026161/
<Cimi> thius works?
<Cimi> it is basically http://paste.ubuntu.com/8025908/
<Saviq> Cimi, why would it *not* work?
<Cimi> that code I pasted doesn't work
<Saviq> what do you mean "doesn't work"?
<Cimi> Saviq, when I click on the itemselector to expand it
<Cimi> Saviq, the height doesn't grow
<Saviq> Cimi, but you have a Loader in the middle, how does the Loader's height look?
<Cimi> Saviq, the height doesn't change
<Cimi> neither the inner one
<Cimi> of the item I mean
<Saviq> Cimi, you need to push the code somewhere if you still want to do IRC debugging, which you know I resent
<Cimi> Saviq, call it help...
<Saviq> Cimi, what I say happens: you're overriding the height in the delegate
<Saviq> Cimi, which means whatever you do *inside* the component doesn't matter
<Cimi> Saviq, pushed
<Cimi> ~cimi/unity8/scope-settings
<Cimi> make tryDash
<Saviq> Cimi, ok confirmed, this looks real weird indeed
<Cimi> Saviq, I am working on a workaround
<Saviq> Cimi, talk to SDK peeps, too
<Saviq> Cimi, TBH the ListItem.Empty is complex enough that something there must be getting awry
<Cimi> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8026405/
<Cimi> Saviq, ETOOUGLY
<Saviq> Cimi, indeed
<Cimi> works btw
<Saviq> Cimi, the same seems to happen with OptionSelector
<Saviq> HUH
<Saviq> Cimi, height: listItem.height + 1
<Cimi> Saviq, can I commit that workaround with a comment?
<Saviq> Cimi, talk to SDK first
<Cimi> Saviq, that works too
<Cimi> but without animation
<Saviq> Cimi, well, there is animation if you look at the console output
<Saviq> Cimi, it just doesn't get "up" correctly
<Saviq> Cimi, but in any case that suggests something's awfully broken in the ListItems' height
<Cimi> Saviq, can you join me in #sdk and probably explain better the issue?
<Cimi> Saviq, also wondering how containerHeight is not causing binding loops
<Cimi> Saviq, having headache trying to understand how the properties are nested
<Cimi> Saviq, can I also do http://paste.ubuntu.com/8026544/ to make tryGenericScopeView work?
<Wellark> Saviq: FYI: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1318533
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1318533 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "provide unity-notifications-service virtual package" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<ChrisTownsend> greyback: Hey, I have a question about the transition to qtmir wrt to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1353041.  Whenever you have some time, could we chat about it for a bit?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1353041 in unity8-desktop-session (Ubuntu) "Logging out of the Unity8 desktop preview session hangs" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<greyback> ChrisTownsend: hey. Sure, happy to talk.
<ChrisTownsend> greyback: Cool.  So I've done some investigating and made some notes in the bug, but in a nutshell the QGuiApplication dtor is blocking waiting on some pthread_cond_wait.  I have no clue what it's waiting on though.
<ChrisTownsend> greyback: So teardown gets stuck at this point and the log out hangs.  I'm thinking it might have to do with the transition to qtmir, but wanted to see your opinion.
<cwayne> has the category header links changed? ours in our aggregating scopes aren't working atm
<greyback> ChrisTownsend: hmm yeah, I've skimmed your comments so far. It possible qtmir waiting for something and thus blocking shutdown, but I see nothing that obvious aside from one QMutexLocker, but I'd be surprised if that the culprit
<greyback> ChrisTownsend: I can certainly investigate it further
<ChrisTownsend> greyback: Awesome, that would be great!
<greyback> ChrisTownsend: please add qtmir as an affected project, and assign to me
<greyback> I'll give it a look today
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok... I guess this is it now: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/new-lockscreen-design/+merge/230478
<ChrisTownsend> greyback: Ok, will do.  And thanks!
<greyback> np
<Saviq> mzanetti, kk
<Wellark> Saviq: any flaws in my reasoning at bug #1318533 ?
<ubot5> bug 1318533 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "provide unity-notifications-service virtual package" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1318533
<Saviq> Wellark, nope
<Saviq> Wellark, all good
<Wellark> Saviq: hate to reject a community contribution, though..
<Saviq> Wellark, well, it might be better at some point soon
<Saviq> Wellark, when we drop the whole UnityMenuModel concept from notifications
<Saviq> Wellark, at least in the shape they're there now
<Saviq> Wellark, one idea was to use trusted sessions for this (so i-n would actually *draw* the UI it wants, not only direct it)
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmmm... do we still need the caching in unity8?
<Saviq> mzanetti, we don't *need* it, but it can't hurt
<mzanetti> I guess it doesn't hurt...
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> mzanetti, we can get remote images for avatars in notifications, for example
<Saviq> and in messaging menu
<mzanetti> I guess it *can* hurt... but lets hope all goes well :D
<Saviq> ;)
<mzanetti> pstolowski: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/dash-caching/+merge/230487
<pstolowski> mzanetti, awesome, thanks!
<dandrader> Saviq, did we change dash so that it no longer goes back to the apps scope when you switch back to it?
<Saviq> dandrader, depends on how you switch to it
<Saviq> dandrader, it should still happen when you left-swipe or press the button
<pstolowski> mzanetti, is it enough to register it in main? no qml changes?
<mzanetti> Saviq: except when you're already at the dash
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, button still works
<dandrader> Saviq, right
<Saviq> mzanetti, left swipe doesn't
<Saviq> and overview broke it
<mzanetti> pstolowski: yep. it registers a QNetworkAccessManagerFactory
<Saviq> dandrader, but yeah, the bug you were looking at
<Saviq> dandrader, swipe dash to a scope
<Saviq> (different than apps)
<mzanetti> pstolowski: so if QML wants something it'll create a new QNAM and will get it from that factory
<Saviq> dandrader, launch an app from the launcher
<Saviq> dandrader, long-left-swipe to dash
<Saviq> dandrader, you see the old scope, until you touch it
<Saviq> dandrader, I wonder, though, ig the dash getting suspended is causing this
<Saviq> if
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes, I think so
<Saviq> but unlikely
<Saviq> mzanetti, nah, happens without even waiting for the other app to launch
<pstolowski> mzanetti, k, thanks for explaining. +1
<Saviq> mzanetti, so within the 5 or so seconds before it gets suspended
<mzanetti> Saviq: not here
<mzanetti> oh. yes... this time yes
<mzanetti> Saviq: not if you're really quick
<mzanetti> Saviq: its 3 secs btw
<mzanetti> strage... it does not happen all the time anyways
<MacSlow> what (additional) branch is needed to get current lp:unity8 trunk to to work with the run-script on the desktop?
<mzanetti> but not related to the 3 secs thing
<mzanetti> MacSlow: forget about the run script :D
<seb128> Saviq, when you reassign bugs to settings, please do it against the package, we don't use the project for bugs
<MacSlow> mzanetti, but I should now use instead.... ?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: make tryShell for instance
<mzanetti> MacSlow: depends a bit on what you need
<Saviq> MacSlow, lp:~saviq/unity8/tweak-runscript
<Saviq> it's a start
<mzanetti> or that :)
<tedg> Saviq, Is there a way to know when the dash has settled?
<tedg> Saviq, i.e. when it's done loading icons, etc.
<tedg> Saviq, Trying to make the app startup results more reliable, avoiding having the dash stealing CPU.
<Saviq> tedg, right now it's never "done loading icons", because it won't start loading them until you look at the dash
<tedg> Saviq, So I look at the dash by unlocking Unity before starting the app.
<Saviq> tedg, just start the app, it should unlock itself
<Saviq> I *think*
<MacSlow> mzanetti, Saviq: with lp:~saviq/unity8/tweak-runscript I still only get a tiny black square window... and I don't have any Makefile (and therefore no make-targets)
<mzanetti> MacSlow: not following...
<MacSlow> mzanetti, you said something about "make tryShell" a few lines back
<tedg> Saviq, Hmm, that seems like a bad thing, no?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: anyways... IMO you're better off using make tryShell
<Saviq> MacSlow, the makefile's in builddir
<mzanetti> MacSlow: unless you really require unity to be started by upstart
<Saviq> tedg, or even better
<Saviq> tedg, just stop unity8-dash
<tedg> Saviq, Ah, that's a good idea.
<tedg> Saviq, Though, if that makes apps start faster you might get pressure to do that on all devices ;-)
<dandrader> Saviq, mzanetti, btw, unity8-dash is never suspended because "ApplicationController::primaryPidForAppId FAILED to get PID for appId= "unity8-dash""
<Saviq> tedg, is FINE
<Saviq> dandrader, right, it doesn't have an appid
<dandrader> Saviq, which actually helps me with debugging :D
<MacSlow> mzanetti, Saviq: how do I get unity8 (via "make tryShell") to use/load the notifiation-plugin?
<Saviq> MacSlow, you don't, tryShell will load the mock one
<Saviq> MacSlow, ./run.sh should still launch the correct shell (and with my branch the correct dash, too)
<Saviq> MacSlow, if it doesn't work for you, do you get any interesting output on the console?
<Saviq> MacSlow, does it launch if you just go ./builddir/src/unity8 /
<Saviq> ?
<MacSlow> Saviq, "./builddir/src/unity8 /" works
<MacSlow> Saviq, what's the pin/password? :)
<mzanetti> oh... mterry collecting abstain votes again :D
<mterry> mzanetti, gotta have 'em all!
<MacSlow> Saviq, my local one?!
<Saviq> MacSlow, yes
<Saviq> MacSlow, with ./run.sh you won't need it
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah the / was meant to be ?, no need for that ;)
<MacSlow> Saviq, yeah... working now
<Saviq> mterry, oh I missed your query about wrong-pass review
<Saviq> mterry, and I actually thought I asked mzanetti for it already https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/wrong-password-handling/+merge/229184
 * Saviq greps logs
<mzanetti> yeah... might well be
<mterry> mzanetti, well regardless.  If you have time today, it would be swell
<Saviq> mzanetti, I did, back on the 8th! ;)
<mzanetti> yeah... I had a feeling
<Saviq> THAT TONIGHT'S GONNA BE A GOOD NIGHT
<mzanetti> hmm... not really, no
<mzanetti> mterry: btw... https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/new-lockscreen-design/+merge/230478
<mterry> mzanetti, bro...
<cwayne> Saviq: chances horizontal-list gets landed for next week?
<mzanetti> mterry: ?
<Saviq> cwayne, *for* next week for sure
<mterry> mzanetti, I was expressing frustration at all the points of conflict
<mterry> :)
<mterry> mzanetti, but yours is only an hour old!
<mzanetti> mterry: yeah...
<cwayne> cool beans
<mzanetti> what's horizontal-list?
<cwayne> mzanetti: a new renderer for unity that joe wanted
<mzanetti> ah. a card layout thingie
<mzanetti> ok. thanks
<greyback> hey, can I get a volunteer to review these branches:
<greyback> https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-api/surfaceSizerCallback/+merge/230270
<greyback> https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity8/initialSurfaceGeometry/+merge/230490
<greyback> https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtmir/initialSurfaceGeometry/+merge/230491
<Saviq> greyback, don't touch UNITY_API_MICRO
<greyback> Saviq: why not?
<Saviq> greyback, because you're not touching the library
<Saviq> greyback, *do* touch VERSION in include/unity/applications/CMakeLists.txt
<greyback> Saviq: understood
<Saviq> greyback, also add -0ubuntu1 so that dch doesn't complain about native vs. non-native versions
<Saviq> greyback, doesn't *really* matter as train will overwrite anyway, but just for correctness :)
<greyback> yeah I just expect train to fix that
<Saviq> greyback, wonder, could this not ba Q_PROPERTY?
<Saviq> hmm probably not
<Saviq> or maybe?
<greyback> hmm, that's a thought
<Wellark> dednick: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1322490
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1322490 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "Clicking on a connected network's checkbox disconnects & re-connects" [High,Triaged]
<Wellark> we need to change the access point items to resemple checklist
<Wellark> *radiolist
<dednick> Wellark: the deisgn has already changed. there is no more checkbox, only different color for active connection.
<dednick> Wellark: when i user taps an item, i just send activate.
<Wellark> dednick: ah, right. well anyway we then need to modify the item
<Wellark> to support the coloring at least and remove the checkbox
<Wellark> that will also change the system-settings then
<dednick> https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/indicator-polishing
<dednick> https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator-polishing/+merge/228700
<dednick> Wellark: ^
<Wellark> dednick: also, are we able to give the submenus titles properly?
<Wellark> I don't think any indicator is doing that ATM
<dednick> Wellark: submenus? you mean current & available?
<dednick> Wellark: there is a submenu item around somewhere.
<dednick> Wellark: "com.canonical.indicator.section" i think
<Wellark> dednick: yes, but does it support specifying the labels such as "Current Network:", "Available Networks:"
<Wellark> that .section should map directly to GMenuModel sections
<dednick> Wellark: not sure about that
<dednick> Wellark: would need to ask lars i think
<dednick> or look at the qmenumodel code
<dednick> or unitymenumodel rather
<Wellark> dednick: actually it comes down to the Factory in unit8 side
<Wellark> will check from there
<Wellark> dednick: you can't land that polish branch without indicator-network being updated as well if you modify th accesspoint item
<Wellark> or are you setting the color based on the checked property?
<Wellark> if so, then the connected item should be on the top of the list with green color
<dednick> Wellark: the color is based on whether it's checked.
<Wellark> I can add the sections in indicator-network side then separately
<dednick> Wellark: well, that's up to the backend to order
<dednick> Wellark: cool
<Wellark> dednick: sure, it is, but I was just thinking what happens if that polish branch lands without indicator-network being modified
<Wellark> and it would still work okay'ish
<dednick> Wellark: i don't understand. there don't need to be any changes to indicator-network for the polish. It''s just that they'll be colored instead of checked. Clicking another one will still activate it.
<dednick> "checked" is just a state in this instance; not a ui element
<Cimi> Saviq, which one is clickscope?
<Saviq> Cimi, apps
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<Cimi> Saviq, ap tests are failing here
<Cimi> StateNotFoundError: Object not found with name 'QQuickLoader' and properties {'scopeId': 'clickscope'}
<Cimi> did you ever found it?
<Cimi> (trying PYTHONPATH=../tests/autopilot autopilot run unity8.shell.tests.test_emulators.DashEmulatorTestCase.test_search )
<Cimi> Saviq, ?
<Saviq> Cimi, do you have unity-scope-click installed?
<Cimi> Saviq, why is this not deps of unity8-autopilot?
<Saviq> Cimi, good question, it's a recommends of unity8
<Saviq> Cimi, so not sure how you ended up without it
<Cimi> Saviq, because recommends is not dep?
<Cimi> should be dep for unity8-autopilot
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, but everything installs recommends by default
<Saviq> Cimi, but sure, should be a dep of unity8-ap
<Cimi> Saviq, not if you dpkg
<Cimi> Saviq, only if you install through apt afaics
<Cimi> with out the flag to skip recommends
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, and why would you dpkg?
<Cimi> Saviq, when I install local deps?
<Cimi> Saviq, not everything is in the archive
<Saviq> if you just went "apt install unity8-autopilot", you'd get it
<Cimi> Saviq, but I am installing my local build of unity8-autopilot
<Saviq> Cimi, why are you doing that?
<Saviq> Cimi, when you then run them from the builddir?
<Cimi> Saviq, I did install unity8 build
<Cimi> Saviq, with scope settings, mocks etc
<Saviq> Cimi, which is not needed
<Saviq> Cimi, just ./build.sh, make -C builddir install
<Saviq> Cimi, and autopilot from tests/autopilot will use the unity8 from builddir/install
<Cimi> Saviq, anyway, how can I select the search button in the header?
<Cimi> tried http://paste.ubuntu.com/8027597/
<Saviq> Cimi, what ap test are you adding btw?
<Cimi> unfortunately we cannot assume anymore the search button is topmost right
<Saviq> mzanetti, pstolowski, https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/dash-caching/+merge/230487/comments/559944
<Cimi> Saviq, that I can open and exiting the scopes
<Saviq> Cimi, you need to select it by name
<Cimi> s/scopes/settings
<Saviq> Cimi, and why isn't that a QML test?
<Cimi> Saviq, I might do it with qml in the end
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, do that
<Cimi> Saviq, but for the moment I need to fix the search test
<Cimi> Saviq, which assumed the search button was on the right edge of the container
<Saviq> Cimi, lemme have a look
<Cimi> line 142 dash.py
<Saviq> jeez we have like 50 OverflowPanels :|
<Saviq> Cimi, objectName = search_header_button
<Cimi> Saviq, where does this come from?
<Saviq> Cimi, from the SDK
<Cimi> Saviq, ouch
<Cimi> Saviq, so for setting action would be?
<Saviq> Cimi, "search_header_button"
<Cimi> right
<Cimi> weird
<Cimi> arg
<Cimi> this gets all of them
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/dash-caching/+merge/230487/comments/559947
<Saviq> mzanetti, in unity98
<Saviq> unity98!
<Cimi> which doesn't make sense because should only be one
<mzanetti> Saviq: still different than unity98-dash, no?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes, but where did you set the dir to *be* unity8-dash?
<Cimi> ok nevermind
<Saviq> mzanetti, or does it use standard cache dir?
<mzanetti> Saviq: CacheLocation is patched on ubuntu
<mzanetti> yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, it was hardcoded to unity8 before
<mzanetti> Saviq: ~/.cache/<appid>/...
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah ok good
<mzanetti> was it?
<Saviq> grrr
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok... I just verified
<mzanetti> Saviq: seems we're good
<mzanetti> Saviq: also my test dis save things to ~/.cache/unity8-dash/
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, sorry for the noise
<mzanetti> nw
<mzanetti> better checking twice than having a nasty bug with corrupted files
<josharenson> Anybody have suggestions for power management use cases? Preferably something that can be automated for consistencies sake? I'm picking up a power monitor today and I'd be cool to get some numbers today/tomorrow.
<greyback> josharenson: /me most interested in idle power consumption. unity8-dash does appears to use a steady 3% of CPU on manta at the moment
<greyback> if you could start a timer on the clock, would be interested to see how power-usage heavey QtComp is in rendering that
<josharenson> greyback, any specific interval seem interesting?
<josharenson> long term / short term
<greyback> josharenson: I'd have to leave that to you, to see what duration gives figures that are reliable. I've no idea really.
<josharenson> greyback, ack. I'll try a lot of things
<Cimi> Saviq, finished and pushed
<Cimi> Saviq, feel free to need fix tomorrow (not too much :))
<dandrader> greyback, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qmir/dashRedraw_lp1353374/+merge/230525
<greyback> dandrader: wrogn project dude ;)
<greyback> qtmir
<dandrader> oh
<dandrader> greyback, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/dashRedraw_lp1353374/+merge/230527
<Saviq> cool
<Saviq> dandrader, I'll have to ask you to try and dig your teeth into bug #1295623
<ubot5> bug 1295623 in Unity 8 "Sometimes input breaks and only edges are responsive" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295623
<greyback> dandrader: think you can you test it?
<Saviq> dandrader, people have been seeing it more often recently
<Saviq> dandrader, and you know your way around input best of us all
<dandrader> greyback, you mean writing a test for that lp1353374 fix?
<dandrader> Saviq, ok
<dandrader> its description is quite outdated though
<greyback> dandrader|afk: if possible yeah. Don't stress if it's tough
<cwayne> would it be possible to have a scope that *only* showed up in an aggregator scope?
<Saviq> cwayne, no
<Saviq> cwayne, we totally dropped the concept of scope visibility afaict
<cwayne> damn, ok
<Saviq> cwayne, hmm or maybe I'm lying
<Saviq> cwayne, looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-shell/overview/+merge/227745 around line 701
<Saviq> cwayne, it goes continue if invisible
<Saviq> cwayne, OTOH there's a FIXME: filter invisible scopes? just after that
<cwayne> hm yeah
<Saviq> cwayne, sounds like you should check :)
<cwayne> would that be set in the ini file?
<Saviq> cwayne, yes
<Saviq> cwayne, but the docs don't mention it...
<cwayne> trying it now
<cwayne> that could in theory solve at least one of my current problems though, so here's hopin'
<Saviq> cwayne, if I can read at all http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-api/trunk/view/head:/src/scopes/internal/ScopeMetadataImpl.cpp#L455
<cwayne> Saviq: seemed to work \o/
<cwayne> doesn't show up in overview, but does in aggregator
<cwayne> cool, thanks
<Saviq> cwayne, looks like both a) doc and b) FIXME need fixing ;)
<Saviq> cwayne, because it does filter out invisibles already
<cwayne> Saviq: btw emblems landed today, we've just tried them and they look a bit stretched, what aspect ratio does an emblem expect?
<Saviq> cwayne, and I don't think we should filter out if they're favorited (which it doesn't do)
<Saviq> cwayne, square
<cwayne> Saviq: any size in particular?
<Saviq> cwayne, 2GU
<Saviq> cwayne, so 60px square usually
<cwayne> ssweeny: ^
<ssweeny> cwayne, Saviq thanks
<Saviq> cwayne, can I see them somewhere?
<cwayne> ssweeny: ^ got a screenshot?
<Saviq> ssweeny, ideally using colour #808080
<Saviq> ssweeny, this way they'll be colourized to foreground color (where it makes sense of course)
<Saviq> same applies to attributes actually
<ssweeny> Saviq, 808080 over transparent bg?
<Saviq> ssweeny, yup
<ssweeny> ok
<Saviq> we might actually need to add keyColor to the scope customization options
<Saviq> because if somewhere someone actually wants #808080, that will be replaced with foreground
<Saviq> karni, you'll be pleased to know that we broke network caching in the dash... https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/dash-caching/+merge/230487
<Saviq> karni, so it'll get much better soon
<Saviq> greyback, if around, was there a bug about apps not being refocused when opening urls? (when they are running already)
<greyback> Saviq: news to me
<Saviq> greyback, TBH I think this predates qtcomp
<Saviq> tedg, does url dispatcher request running app focus when sending a URL to it?
<greyback> Saviq: it does.
<Saviq> greyback, hmm hmm
<Saviq> greyback, wonder why it doesn't close indicators then
<Saviq> huh now it did
<Saviq> hah
<Saviq> it doesn't close if already focused?
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> greyback, when app is in front, does shell even get the focus request?
<greyback> Saviq: if ual asks for focus, shell gets that request
<Saviq> greyback, ok, so it just doesn't act if nothing changes, should be easy to fix
<greyback> Saviq: yep. Is unity8 bug so
#ubuntu-unity 2014-08-13
<karni> Saviq: thanks for the heads up, Chris mentioned it, I'm glad you're on it :) (caching in Dash app)
<Cimi> Saviq, qmltestrunner::DashContent::test_searchHint fails for me
<Saviq> Cimi, shit happens ;P
<Cimi> hah
<Saviq> Cimi, but yeah, I saw it failing on jenkins too
<Cimi> Saviq, I fixed the other issue with my tests
<Cimi> Saviq, but there are still few unrelated failing
<mzanetti> Saviq: are those known to fail currently? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/835/#showFailuresLink
<mzanetti> ah ok... its even more of them...
<mzanetti> probably what you said in yesterdays standup
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, yeah, we need to fix those
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> we need a test fixing session
<mzanetti> yeah.. I'm in
 * mzanetti doing anything to avoid the 2 reviews on his TODO list :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, the password handling one is quite high prio though
<Saviq> should land tomorrow
<mzanetti> yeah... I'm on that one now
<Cimi> Saviq, if you want to assign me in fixing some of those qmltests failing
<Cimi> Saviq, I want to do a couple of reviews I have on my list, then I can work on themn
<Saviq> Cimi, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/dash-horizontal-list/+merge/230279 would need a review
<Saviq> we need that in by Monday
<Saviq> and is rather small
<Saviq> Cimi, and https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-preview-anchor/+merge/230268 is even smaller
<Saviq> bar the test
<Cimi> bar the test?
<Saviq> Cimi, test is bigger
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> Saviq, pete-woods so I am testing scope settings [ http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-utopic-armhf/4669/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip ]
<Cimi> Saviq, pete-woods but if I edit settings, the results don't change
<Saviq> Cimi, what if you search and reset?
<Cimi> I just disabled 7 digital results from my music scope, the setting is correctly saved (I can even reboot), but they are still there
<Cimi> Saviq, ok apparently this was only for search
<Saviq> Cimi, no, it sounds like it just doesn't invalidate on settings change
<Cimi> so the description is wrong - Display results from 7 Digital ---> Display SEARCH results from 7 Digital
<pete-woods> Cimi: sounds like a bug to me from what you're describing
<Cimi> actually no, doesn't change anything
<Cimi> Saviq, we could put scope settings in a silo
<Cimi> Saviq, but pls not let it happen like for infographics
<Cimi> lost somewhere and never merged..
<Saviq> Cimi, THEY WILL LAND :P
<Cimi> cool :)
<Cimi> kul
<pete-woods> Cimi: I'm starting to think that the aggregator scopes don't actually check those settings
<Cimi> pete-woods, debs are working if you want to test
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/scope-settings/+merge/230182
<pete-woods> Cimi: it's okay, I can already change the setting with the developer UI
<Cimi> cool
<Cimi> Saviq, if you test scope settings later, ping me I will show you a listviewwithpageheader bug
<mzanetti> Saviq: what's your opinion on this? https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/wrong-password-handling/+merge/229184/comments/560251
<Saviq> mzanetti, well
<Saviq> mzanetti, these plugins should be provided by the respective upstreams
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... you can't require everyone to provide a QML plugin
<Saviq> mzanetti, I kinda can
<mzanetti> Saviq: where would that stop?
<Saviq> mzanetti, where it's not needed any more
<Saviq> mzanetti, if QML is our framework of choice
<Saviq> mzanetti, and we need to talk to those backends
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, but what with upstream we don't own?
<Saviq> mzanetti, that could be a separate project then, wrapping different backends we don't own in QML
<mzanetti> mhm... ok
<mzanetti> I see your point
<mzanetti> Saviq: still mine is slightly different
<Saviq> mzanetti, whether it's a single plugin or not
<mzanetti> Saviq: so atm we're in a position that we have to wrap things ourselves
<Saviq> I couldn't be bothered much
<mzanetti> ok..
<Cimi> Saviq, seen this? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/dashRedraw_lp1353374/+merge/230527
<Saviq> Cimi, yes
<mzanetti> Saviq: I was wondering if it slows down startup time or similar
<Saviq> mzanetti, insignificantly I'd say
<mzanetti> ok
<Cimi> Saviq, but shall we queue all app texture updates?
<Cimi> Saviq, isn't better to mark those app surfaces as "I need an update" flag for when they resume?
<Saviq> Cimi, they might not send you another frame
<Cimi> wondering of small possible performance drawbacks
<Saviq> Cimi, because nothing changed
<Cimi> Saviq, and is not possible to ask for a repaint?
<Saviq> Cimi, if the app doesn't want to, not really
<Cimi> I see
<Saviq> Cimi, this only affects the 5s between app unfocus and suspension
<Cimi> Saviq, which though is not cool
<Saviq> or even less than that actually
<Cimi> if apps are heavily requesting framers
<Saviq> Cimi, they don't get them
<Saviq> Cimi, we only give one out per frame
<Cimi> Saviq, we might possibly just take the last frame update into consideration?
<Saviq> meaning per refresh
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, that's what sheduleTextureUpdate does
<Cimi> Saviq, having a test for that would be great btw... since it happened in the past
<Saviq> Cimi, it just tells Qt "next time you'll be drawing this, you need to get a new frame"
<Saviq> Cimi, greyback talked with Daniel about a test briefly
<Cimi> cool
<greyback> Cimi: it's a quick fix. qtmir isn't using Mir's buffer skipping logic *yet*
<greyback> but when it will, I'll be happier
<facundobatista> Holas
<Saviq> o/
<dednick> Cimi: hi. do you think you can get to my ubuntu-settings-components  polish branch soon?
<Cimi> dednick, I am reviewing it now
<dednick> Cimi: cool. thanks
<Cimi> dednick, such a massive branch :)
<dednick> Cimi: yeah, it's a bit big
<Saviq> greyback, hmm hmm
<Saviq> MirSurfaceItem::~MirSurfaceItem()  "Unity 8 Mock Dash"
<Saviq> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Saviq> upon make testPanel
<greyback> Saviq: with my latest?
<Saviq> greyback, distro, not sure what's latest?
<Saviq> greyback, but doesn't really matter as there should be no Mir involved...
<greyback> Saviq: ah ok. Thought you referring to my MRs.
<greyback> yeah I got a couple of those, but failed to get any kind of backtrace. Wasn't sure if xvfb the problem, as test runs ok without it
<Saviq> greyback, no, that's on X11
<Saviq> greyback, no xvfb
<greyback> oh
<greyback> ok will check it out
<Saviq> greyback, does the mock plugin spit out debugging now?
<greyback> Saviq: seems to yes
<Saviq> greyback, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8035438/
<Saviq> ok then yeah, there's some crash on exit in the mock
<greyback> Saviq: I fix that in my u8 MR
<Saviq> greyback, ktx
<greyback> Saviq: can have it separate if you'd like
<Saviq> greyback, nah, is fine
<greyback> but I still get other crashes with other tests, but only under xvfb
<greyback> mind running the whole suite just to check?
<cwayne> Saviq: so is there anything we can do re: emblems being super-tiny?  Joe is very adamant that we do need them :/
<Saviq> cwayne, you need to change the design
<Saviq> cwayne, https://sites.google.com/a/canonical.com/unity8dash/toolkit/4-cards#TOC-Emblem
<cwayne> hm, that could be difficult
<mzanetti> ah, kgunn_ is back. welcome!
<kgunn_> mzanetti, thanks!
<Saviq> kgunn_, o/
<kgunn_> \o
<kgunn_> Saviq, how are we doing ?
<Saviq> kgunn_, not too shabby
<kgunn_> i saw last night we were having an interesting participant on the bugs :P
<Saviq> kgunn_, indeed
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: is this still an issue? I don't think I've seen it in a long time: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1219871
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1219871 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "when idle with screen blank, unity8 generates hundreds of context switches per second" [High,Confirmed]
<Saviq> mzanetti, dunno, haven't been monitoring it
<Cimi> Saviq, do we need sourceSize of images inside ubuntushape?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes
<Cimi> dednick, https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/indicator-polishing/+merge/229083
<dednick> Cimi: thanks
<dandrader> greyback, do you still need people to review the initialSurfaceGeometry MPs?
<greyback> dandrader: Saviq did do a quick pass, not sure if he intends to continue it
<Saviq> greyback, I do
<Saviq> greyback, quick pass! pffft!
<Saviq> you wish you'd get reviews like that from others! ;P
<greyback> :)
<Cimi> dednick, added few more comments
<dandrader> Saviq, I just noticed that: 1- you go for instance to the wikipedia scope and select a wikipedia entry 2- then bring up the launcher and launch, say, calculator. 3- you wanna go back to the all-familiar starting place ("I wanna go back home") and therefore you do a full left-edge swipe or tap on the ubuntu icon in the launcher
<dandrader> Saviq, but then you're brought back to that wikipedia entry, which is 3 taps away from the apps scope
<dandrader> I wonder if it's only me that found it very confusing and if this workflow is still a work in progress
<mterry> kgunn_, hello!  So our team might have two blocker bugs on our plate (bug 1354406 and bug 1355726)  -- I'm trying to look at the second.  Is there someone looking at the first? (or am I overlapping with someone on the second?)
<ubot5> bug 1354406 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "PIN-locked phone becomes unresponsive after simultaneous alarms" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1354406
<ubot5> bug 1355726 in unity8 (Ubuntu) " image 185 --wipe causes unity 8 not to show up on first boot (after welcome wizard) " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1355726
<kgunn_> mterry, lemme check
<mterry> kgunn_, also, the ugly password-setting wizard screen landed
<mterry> kgunn_, be prepared for some bugs about its looks
<kgunn_> dednick, MacSlow either one of you looking at 1354406
<kgunn_> ?
<mterry> Saviq, you looked at the --wipe unity8 problem?
<MacSlow> kgunn_, not atm
<dednick> kgunn_: no. hadn't seen it
<kgunn_> hmmm....actually dandrader or greyback i wonder if that could be a qtmir focues thing ? ^
<greyback> kgunn_: hey. Which bug?
<kgunn_> 1354406
<dednick> MacSlow: kgunn_: sounds like the notifiction area is still overlaying with no notifications on screen. "You can swipe away the welcome screen, but the display dims a bit once you do, and nothing is clickable"
<dednick> MacSlow: same thing was happening when you resized screen after unlocking a while back.
<kgunn_> MacSlow, wonder if this is some sort of bug with queuing ?
<dednick> (on desktop)
<MacSlow> dednick, kgunn_: sounds like the model backdrop isn't closed properly
<MacSlow> dednick, kgunn_: I'll take a look
<kgunn_> MacSlow, thanks it's a  blocker so definitely update the bug if you make some progress today
<MacSlow> kgunn_, sure... first I'll try to reproduce it on my N4
<paulliu> Saviq: is there any new version of strip-u8-tags.sh?
<Saviq> paulliu, http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/unity8/strip-u8-tags.py
<Saviq> paulliu, if you still used the sh version, you'll be happy to know that this one is multiple times faster
<paulliu> Saviq: thanks.
<paulliu> Saviq: cool.
<tedg> Saviq, On a large sized touch screen (tablet sized) does the top panel rotate with the screen?
<Saviq> tedg, bug #v
<Saviq> 1210199
<Saviq> aarg
<Saviq> bug #1210199
<ubot5> bug 1210199 in Unity 8 "[Shell] support rotation" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1210199
<tedg> Oh, rotating on all screens.
<Saviq> tedg, 1 == all ;)
<tedg> All screen sizes.
<Saviq> tedg, when we rotate on all of them is when we can stop rotating on some :)
<tedg> Ah greyback, the other Unity developer I was looking for :-)
<tedg> greyback, Any luck looking into the app handshake times?
<greyback> tedg: I've not had time yet sorry
<tedg> greyback, Ah, okay. Is there anything more from me that'd be useful?
<greyback> tedg: nothing comes to mind yet. I'll let you know
<greyback> ChrisTownsend: hey, started looking into bug 1353041 but unity8 isn't starting up for me on my desktop. Is unity8 working for you?
<ubot5> bug 1353041 in unity8-desktop-session (Ubuntu) "Logging out of the Unity8 desktop preview session hangs" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1353041
<greyback> ah feck, I've a PPA installed, that's probably breaking mir
<ChrisTownsend> greyback: Yeah, no PPA.  Just from the archive it works.
<greyback> MacSlow: I managed to reproduce it. I just created 2 events in the calendar app, both triggered at the same time. Also for both events, I set a 5 minute reminder. Then they rang
<MacSlow> greyback, that's what I did too... the events just do not trigger anything
<greyback> MacSlow: even with the 5 minute reminder?
<greyback> without the reminder, yeah they didn't trigger
<MacSlow> greyback, I set up two events both at the very same time and with a 5 min. reminder each... nothing
<MacSlow> greyback, do you see these events show up on you google-calender (on your desktop... did you sync)?
<greyback> MacSlow: sync didn't work for me at all
<olli> who can speak to dash overview?
<olli> Saviq, mzanetti, greyback^
<mzanetti> olli: we're in a hangout atm. but I guess Saviq is the one in this case
<Saviq> olli, it doesn't have voice recognition, wassup?
<Cimi> olli, albert did it, but he's on holiday atm
<olli> Saviq, which image do I want to be on to have this conversation?
<Saviq> olli, any after... 158 I think
<Cimi> 185
<Saviq> or that
<Saviq> olli, or rtm v2, landed that in there yesterday, too ;)
<olli> k
<Cimi> pete-woods, any update on those settings?
<pete-woods> Cimi: yes. found a bug in unity-scopes-api (it's looking in the wrong place)
<pete-woods> so the config tool is writing them in one place, and the scopes are looking somewhere else
<MacSlow> popey, hey Alan...
<MacSlow> popey, hey Alan... I'm trying for almost two hours now to reproduce LP: #1354406 but just can't get any calendear-event trigger anything on my phone
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1354406 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "PIN-locked phone becomes unresponsive after simultaneous alarms" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1354406
<popey> MacSlow: can you create two alarms in the clock?
<popey> or just create two events at the same time in the calendar?
<popey> (on the phone right now)
<MacSlow> popey, yeah... just saw Dave's reply... just trying that now
<MacSlow> doh... am/pm
<Cimi> Saviq, first done https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/dash-horizontal-list/+merge/230279
<Cimi> Saviq, is there a linked bug for https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/dash-horizontal-list/+merge/230279 ?
<Cimi> I meant lp:~saviq/unity8/fix-preview-anchor
<Saviq> Cimi, replied to horiz list
<Saviq> Cimi, no there isn't one
<Saviq> Cimi, I just found it because it spat out errors
<Saviq> Cimi, but the new shiny test should ensure it works now
<dandrader_> MacSlow, where do I get the pynotify module from
<Cimi>  Saviq does horizontal list and carousel hero look same dimensions?
<Cimi> s/does/do
<Saviq> hero?
<Cimi> Saviq, scaled one
<dandrader> MacSlow, I installed python3-notify2 and python-notify2 but it didn't help
<Saviq> Cimi, please write that question again ;D
<MacSlow> dandrader, you'll also need... one sec...
<Cimi> Saviq, in cardTool, the cardWidth is the same as carousel
<Cimi> Saviq, however, carousel also scales
<Saviq> Cimi, this one scales, too
<Cimi> Saviq, I did some code to ignore the scaling on the carousel side, so I think they will look the same
<Cimi> Saviq, can you double check?
<Saviq> Cimi, you mean that cards in horizontal list are supposed to have the same dimensions as the explicitly scaled one in carousel?
<Cimi> Saviq, is this what design wanted, right?
<Saviq> Cimi, they have no idea what they want
<Saviq> Cimi, in this case at least
<Saviq> Cimi, it got all of 3 minutes attention
<MacSlow> dandrader, did you also get just "python-notify"?
<Cimi> Saviq, ok, branch is fine then :)
<Cimi> Saviq, I'd try to see if they have same size though
<Saviq> Cimi, easy to do, just go into scope tool and change one category to be carousel, another to be horizontal-list
<dandrader> MacSlow, oh, right. that did it.
<Cimi> Saviq, looks exactly as the carousel - fine
<Cimi> Saviq, I'd still add the flickable stuff
<Cimi> flickDeceleration: 1500 * units.gridUnit / 8; maximumFlickVelocity: 2500 * units.gridUnit / 8; // FIXME workaround for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1348557
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1348557 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Make scrolling speed resolution independent" [High,Confirmed]
<Cimi> Saviq, which was the bug related to https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-preview-anchor/+merge/230268 ?
<Saviq> Cimi, there wasn't any
<Saviq> Cimi, let's hope that it will be fixed globally :)
<Cimi> Saviq, did we have an anchoring issue?
<Saviq> Cimi, we did
<Saviq> Cimi, there isn't a pageHeader
<Saviq> in that file
<Cimi> Saviq, you might want to merge trunk
<Cimi> Saviq, that fix is already in trunk
<Saviq> Cimi, hum
<Saviq> Cimi, test isn't, though, pushed
<Cimi> Saviq, tried testPreviewListView
<Cimi> Saviq, can we have make try for it with the previews?
<Cimi> Saviq, also, on desktop I get an XFAIL (which i don't know what it is yet - googling)
<Saviq> Cimi, expected fail, a negative test
<Saviq> Cimi, we have tryDash where the previews are
<Saviq> Cimi, and FWIW tryPreviewListView works, too, but there's some issue there that the first one doesn't show
<Cimi> Saviq, ok approved both
<Saviq> Cimi, tx
<Cimi> Saviq, with dualboot, how do you boot to android?
<Saviq> Cimi, that's the default
<Saviq> Cimi, ubuntu boots from recovery
<greyback_> ChrisTownsend: hey, I've played with unity8 on desktop, but never managed to make it hang on log out. I'm logging out via the indicator, is that enough?
<greyback_> ChrisTownsend: do I need a particular app open?
<greyback_> ChrisTownsend: hey, I've played with unity8 on desktop, but never managed to make it hang on log out. I'm logging out via the indicator, is that enough?
<greyback_> ChrisTownsend: do I need a particular app open?
<ChrisTownsend> greyback_: Hey, so you're up-to-date from the archive and on Utopic?
<ChrisTownsend> greyback_: And nothing special running.  Just logging via indicator hangs for me.  bregma has seen the issue as well.
<greyback_> ChrisTownsend: yep fully up to date. I tried with no app running, then with webbrowser running. Logout worked
<greyback_> typical :)
<ChrisTownsend> greyback_: Strange
<greyback_> when I log out, I get brought back to unity8's greeter, that's expected?
<ChrisTownsend> greyback_: Umm, logout should bring you back to lightdm
<greyback_> ok so that's notable :)
<ChrisTownsend> greyback_: Yeah.  For me, it just hangs with the "Logout" dialogue box that says Cancel and Yes.  When I click Yes, then that's it.
<ChrisTownsend> greyback_: Then when I attach gdb to the main unity8 process, I get that bt I posted in the bug.
<greyback_> ChrisTownsend: could you please attach the output of ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log to the bug. It might have a clue
<ChrisTownsend> greyback_: I have a snippet of it in the bug.  Do you want the whole log?
<greyback_> ChrisTownsend: yes please
<ChrisTownsend> greyback_: Ok, sure.  I'll get it up there in a bit.
<greyback_> 8.00+14.10.20140811-0ubuntu1 is the unity8 version I'm testing with
<greyback_> mir 0.6 too
<mzanetti> mterry: hey
<mterry> mzanetti, hello
<mzanetti> mterry: did you drop the spinner because of my review or because of design?
<mterry> mzanetti, both
<mterry> mzanetti, design didn't like it in London
<mterry> mzanetti, but I already had the merge, and it made the PAM delay more bearable
<mzanetti> mterry: ok then... if it was just for the conflicts I would have updated it
<mterry> mzanetti, so I figured I'd keep it in until the PAM delay was gone.  But you prompted me to remove early
<mzanetti> mterry: did I ask you to remove it?
<mzanetti> I think I just said I will probably have to redo it because of the conflicts :)
<mzanetti> but anyways... if design didn't like it either we're good I guess
<mterry> mzanetti, yeah but less conflicts in the first place is better and it was doomed code  :)
<mzanetti> mterry: regarding the tiny plugin thing
<mzanetti> I don't feel strong about it. mostly just wanted to hear your opinion...
<ChrisTownsend> greyback_: I'm using those versions too.  I've attached the log.
<greyback_> ChrisTownsend: thanks
<ChrisTownsend> greyback_: Thank *you*
<mzanetti> mterry: was a bit worried that eventually we'll get bad startup time or similar with all those microplugins to be loaded
<mterry> mzanetti, fair.  I just didn't know a good umbrella plugin that wouldn't be so generic it was just a hodgepodge
<mterry> mzanetti, but less plugins would mean less boilerplate and mock plugins, which is always nice
<mzanetti> yeah, that too
<mzanetti> mterry: the showInfoPopup() working fine for you?
<mterry> mzanetti, yeah it did.  Didn't know that existed!  :)
<mzanetti> mterry: was originally introduced to show the "SIM Locked, get your PUK ready" message
<mzanetti> mterry: ok, I guess we're good then with this branch too.
<mterry> mzanetti, a plugin-consolidation branch could be a separate effort.  I also am uneasy with the spread of micro-plugins
<mzanetti> mterry: yeah agreed, this is not the branch to merge them...
<mterry> mzanetti, maybe what we need is a tiny DBus plugin that lets you make one-off calls like this
<mterry> mzanetti, so no umbrella-plugin issue, but we can do dumb one-offs like this without a whole new thing
<mzanetti> maybe... but afaik several people tried that already... its either a complex beast or is always lacking that one feature you need now
<mterry> mzanetti, yeah it doesn't need to be an be-all-end-all thing, but it might let us drop some of these micro ones
<mterry> mzanetti, but yeah, a separate effort for now
<mterry> mzanetti, thanks for the review!
<mzanetti> mterry: small issues still
<mzanetti> 2 inline comments
<mterry> mzanetti, ok, looking
<mterry> mzanetti, ugh you're right.  Hasty me
<mzanetti> mterry: also this fails here: qmltestrunner::ShellWithPin::test_failedLoginsCount
<mterry> mzanetti, oh?  I don't see that...
<mzanetti> mterry: I ran make xvfbtestShellWithPin
<mzanetti> pasted all the failures to the MP
<mterry> mzanetti, interesting.  I get 10 pass 0 fail here
<mterry> Maybe I'm out of date build wise
<mterry> no, still good
 * mzanetti tries again
<mzanetti> mterry: fine now
<mzanetti> maybe just follow up failures from the dialog thing
<mterry> mzanetti, oh good, though odd
<mterry> I tried several times.  If it's flaky, it's not very reproducable
<mzanetti> mterry: no, looks good now
<mzanetti> approved
<Saviq> mterry, you nasty people deleting our sockets!
<Saviq> mzanetti, did you understand Rick's bug?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm trying to get more details in #canonical
<Saviq> mzanetti, but I suspect he's not getting into the spread for real
<Saviq> mzanetti, but he seems to have discovered that you can swipe away an app in the middle of a short-swipe, not sure that's desired, especially because the other app jumps at that point
<mzanetti> Saviq: I thought its because if he has one focused app and goes to spread, the dash is covering the app for like 80%
<mzanetti> Saviq: and if he's trying to grab the app there at the left edge, chances are he ends up pulling in the launcher or so
<mzanetti> that's how I understood it
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm maybe, although it doesn't make it difficult for me...
<mzanetti> but didn't investiage at all or think more about it
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, I didn't have the issue either
<Saviq> mzanetti, but maybe it does make sense to stop the spread at a more sensible place
<Saviq> at least initially
<mzanetti> yeah, that's what this bug mostly means to me
<mzanetti> but maybe you're right and he's trying to do what you said
#ubuntu-unity 2014-08-14
<Saviq> elopio, thanks to you, they're in silo, hopefully for release soon
<Cimi> morning
<Cimi> Saviq, scope settings review :P
<Cimi> Saviq, what is "alt nav"?
<Cimi> bug with dash and manta
<Cimi> open sidestage, close
<Cimi> then dash becomes unresponsive
<Cimi> in reality is processing things but the texture is not updated
<Cimi> greyback, ?
<greyback> Cimi: log a bug please
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, need to crwbar-open the eyes first
<Cimi> Saviq, saw you worked till late
<Saviq> Cimi, till early, rather
<Cimi> hah
<Saviq> but!
<Saviq> check this out http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/895/
<Cimi> cannot, stupid vpn
<Saviq> no vpn for you
<Saviq> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/895/
<Saviq> Cimi, ↑
<Cimi> @_@
<Cimi> wow
<Cimi> was used to red
<Saviq> yikes autopilot failed on that completely, though :|
 * Saviq worried something got seriously wrong
<Cimi> Saviq, eyes working now?
<Cimi> Saviq, so what is Alt Navigation?
<Saviq> Cimi, https://drive.google.com/drive/#folders/0B32jwBcbaPloR1IyRF91ZWs0bFE
<Saviq> Cimi, see ebay
<Cimi> Saviq, Alt means secondary?
<Saviq> Cimi, alternative
<Cimi> Saviq, we never shortened variable names so far, btw
<Saviq> Cimi, I know
<Cimi> we should have called Alternative
<Saviq> Cimi, but they are all long enough already
<Saviq> AlternativeNavigationFOo
<Cimi> So what?
<Cimi> is consistency...
<Cimi> I assumed it meant the Alt key
<Cimi> either Alt key or a shortened for Alternative
<Saviq> Cimi, the Alt key means Alternative, so you assumed kinda right ;)
<Cimi> hah
<Cimi> dednick, speaking of shortening, in your indicator polishing branch, you used id: ani instead animation, as well as other shortening, can you not shorten?
<Saviq> Cimi, I understand your concern, but unless you come up with a better shorter alternative (pun intended), I think we should deal with Alt
<Cimi> Saviq, SecondNavigation
<Saviq> Cimi, except it's the first one!
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> left-to-right that is
<Cimi> AlternateNavigation :P
<Cimi> Primary then
<Cimi> or First
<dednick> Cimi: yeah. just add it to your comments.
<Saviq> Cimi, well, no, because it's neither first, nor primary either
<Saviq> Cimi, Alternate isn't much better
<Saviq> 2 letters
<Cimi> Saviq, anyway I commented that we need ellipsis
<Saviq> Cimi, sure, you could even review it
<Cimi> I was reviewing
<Cimi> :)
<Saviq> with the exception that I redo half of it in https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/header-customizations/+merge/230719
<Saviq> to improve visuals and such
<Cimi> I wanted to review your small branches (so lazy I am), then I realised they are all dependent so I was starting from the first one
<Saviq> Cimi, good thinking :D
<Cimi> Saviq, they are tricky, you see they are 100 diff lines, you claim the review, and then you realise you're now in big trouble :D
<Cimi> glad it doesn't depend on split greeter
<Saviq> Cimi, gotcha
<Cimi> Saviq, do we want to have this alt navigation in?
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, I'll take it over
<Cimi> Saviq, then address those in your header customisation?
<Saviq> Cimi, or I can take Albert's branch over
<Cimi> Saviq, be aware that there are tags in that branch, so we need to delete them asap they got merged
<Cimi> Saviq, then you have to rebase your branches though
<Saviq> Cimi, just the first one
<Saviq> Cimi, since it's a chain
<Saviq> Cimi, I think I'll rebase and actually bring a bunch of the changes over, no point in having the branches split
<Cimi> Saviq, up to you, but would be best
<Cimi> I still have a look now
<Saviq> Cimi, I might need to re-chain them though (put alt nav last) in that case
 * Saviq doesn't want to :|
<mzanetti> Saviq: you won't believe it :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: current state of my device: touch input broken, mouse input working :D
<mzanetti> or rather :(
<Saviq> mzanetti, sounds like you're it
<Saviq> bug #1295623
<ubot5> bug 1295623 in Unity 8 "Sometimes input breaks and only edges are responsive" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295623
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think this is the time to 'apt install qtdeclarative5-dbg qtcore5-dbg unity8-dbsym unity8-private-dbgsym`
<Saviq> mzanetti, and step on it
<Saviq> mzanetti, one thing
<mzanetti> Saviq: I rebooted already
<Saviq> mzanetti, NOOOOOOOOOOO
<mzanetti> Saviq: and what I said is that its the other way round
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, still
<mzanetti> Saviq: edges were broken and apps were working
<mzanetti> Saviq: anyways.. seems I'm getting this more often again lately
<mzanetti> yesterday I had it twice
<Saviq> mzanetti, so you were stuck to one app basically?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep, system-settings and indicators :)
<mzanetti> that's it
<Saviq> indicators?
<Saviq> indicators are touch too
<mzanetti> yeah... the panel is 2 gu's tall
<mzanetti> in which area you can also pull it by mouse
<Saviq> hmm can you
<Saviq> mzanetti, no you can't
<Saviq> mzanetti, the whole 2gu is touch
<mzanetti> Saviq: err, yeah... the panel is more
<mzanetti> the 2 gu is touch, the rest mouse
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, the whole panel is touch
<Saviq> ah wait
<Saviq> maybe I'm locked and that's why
<mzanetti> anyways... it was working, but no launcher and no spread
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm without -mousetouch I can't do anything with indicators on desktop
<Saviq> mzanetti, and I really believe the whole panel is touch
<mzanetti> so maybe some other issue
<Saviq> sounds like the edge areas got stuck somewhat
<mzanetti> I have a feeling that the lockscreen plays bad on me every once in a while
<Saviq> or maybe went under the app
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/895/?
<Saviq> thanks again
 * mzanetti gets out his pom poms
<mzanetti> *\o/*
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's a butt
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/3411/?
<Saviq> but I very much doubt related
<mzanetti> oh man...
<Saviq> waiting for some other run after this got merged
<mzanetti> ok... all fail... so there's chances its some single thing that breaks it
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, half of 'em
<Saviq> but I ran them all yesterday on mako and got all OK
<Saviq> before landing the silo
<Saviq> the other device is currently broken totally, so that failed
<Cimi> Saviq, reviewed https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/alt_nav_support/+merge/230054
<laze1989> Any chance that the AppIndicator's API will change with Unity 8? I see limitations that the indicators are now traditional menus (e.g., in Chrome's new Notification Icon). Windows and OS X got it right.
<laze1989> This concerns especially the desktop part.
<Saviq> laze1989, we're still quite far away from desktop implementation, there's no extensive design for the next iteration of Unity on desktops
<Saviq> laze1989, but please file a bug against ubuntu-ux so that we don't misplace your concern
<Cimi> Saviq: 180	+        // only way to convert string to color 181	+        var c = Qt.lighter(arguments[k], 1.0);
<Cimi> seriously?
<Saviq> Cimi, ideas welcome
<Cimi> this is in C++ right?
<Saviq> Cimi, that's JS
<Cimi> Saviq, so we can write a parser
<Saviq> Cimi, no we can't
<Cimi> Saviq, I meant, Qt.lighter is C++?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, it is
<Cimi> the algorithm
<Cimi> yeah
<Cimi> so there is no benefit of writing a parser
<Saviq> Cimi, you can't even write a parser, how do you parse "white"?
<Saviq> Cimi, this needs to go through QColor
<Saviq> Cimi, this is basically a no-op
<Cimi> ]I see
<Cimi> just ugly
<Cimi> but probably best thing
<Saviq> Cimi, it will do QColor() and multiply its .v by 1.0
<Saviq> Cimi, and return it
<Saviq> Cimi, I *could* just make this whole function C++ though
<Cimi> Saviq, it is probably faster
<Saviq> and maybe even use .v directly, having checked that it's a good enough value for us
<Saviq> Cimi, how about a TODO then
<Cimi> can we use shaders for those color operations?
<Cimi> feel free to offend me
<Cimi> I don't know much about shaders :)
<laze1989> I tried to articulate myself :-) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1356816
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1356816 in Ubuntu UX "[indicators] change current indicator design for the desktop" [Undecided,New]
<facundobatista> Hola
<Saviq> Cimi, ugh, I need to reorder the branches, managed to do something real weird to them
<Saviq> I think I pushed to the wrong branch at some point
<Saviq> yeah
<dednick> Cimi: done with review
<dednick> fixed i mean
<Cimi> dednick, thx
<Cimi> dednick, next step is potfiles for that
<Cimi> dednick, different branch though
<Cimi> dednick, if we are going to have a horizontal listview in the indicators, we cannot stay with the sound slider issue
<dednick> Cimi: yeah
<Cimi> dednick, either add a mousearea around it eating those events
<Cimi> or follow up with sdk
<dednick> Cimi: the menus aren't interactive, only the header is
<Cimi> it is in the examples
<dednick> Cimi: yeah, i know
<Cimi> dednick, so if is just examples - fine
<Cimi> but if it will be in unity8, nope
<dednick> Cimi: it's just the examples
<Cimi> anyway let's make them aware
<mzanetti> Saviq: do you know if something regarding SIM pin unlocking landed in the indicators?
<Saviq> mzanetti, not recently no
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmmm... the button to open the unlock dialog doesn't seem to show up any more here
<mzanetti> will investigate
<Saviq> mzanetti, wfm
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... maybe I blocked it
<mzanetti> and it just fails to ask for the PUK
<Cimi> dednick, can we bump UC to 1.1?
<dednick> Cimi: why?
<dednick> Cimi: oh, you mean dependency?
<Cimi> dednick, in the files
<Cimi> dednick, I want to make sure we use the latest
<Cimi> dednick, the wobbly animation on the icon in MessageComponents only work on expansion
<Cimi> dednick, is that wanted?
<dednick> yes
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> dednick, also is always on for unexpandable ones
<dednick> ya
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> well rest is fine
<Cimi> dednick, I'd just bump to 1.1 as said
<Cimi> for the file we touch
<Saviq> Cimi, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/scope-settings/+merge/230182/comments/560879 looks like a valid fail
<Saviq> even though at first glance you're not touching anything there...
<Cimi> Saviq, which failure?
<Saviq> maybe a compare() instead of tryCompare
<Cimi> of the two?
<Saviq> Cimi, hmm let's see another run
<Cimi> I can try locally
<Cimi> Saviq, I also merged trunk lately
<Saviq> Cimi, well, yeah, but at least after my fix-foo branch it passed, maybe something else in the recent landing
<Cimi> testDash works here
<dednick> Cimi: ok, updated to 1.1
<Cimi> Saviq, QML AbstractButton: Binding loop detected for property "implicitWidth" so annoying
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, guess where that is ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, yep :P
<Cimi> Saviq, both tests pass here
 * dednick is hungry!
<Saviq> Cimi, ok, let's see, there's more qmluitest runs incoming
<Cimi> dednick, http://theburgerlist.tumblr.com/post/94443927060/le-bourguinon-bun-le-bun-riverside-feast-battersea
<Cimi> Saviq, did you see my comments in the previous review?
<Saviq> Cimi, they shouldn't be lost
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<Cimi> they are not
<Saviq> not lost or lost?
<Saviq> jeez that's a chain
<Saviq> now someone needs to start reviewing the beginning of it...
<cwayne> Saviq: thanks for landing horizontal-list so quickly :)
<Saviq> cwayne, got even more goodness in store https://drive.google.com/drive/#folders/0B32jwBcbaPloR1IyRF91ZWs0bFE
<Saviq> cwayne, just now we've like 7 branches dependant on each other that need to be reviewed ;)
<cwayne> :D
<cwayne> i saw those last night, super excited about it
<Saviq> cwayne, do you know if any of the scopes try to send preview button color? I couldn't find any
<davmor2> Saviq: if it's this chain it's okay https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1iuSmZHcwY
<cwayne> Saviq: none of ours do yet
<cwayne> Saviq: im happy to whip one up though if its helpful
<Saviq> cwayne, nah, is fine
<Saviq> davmor2, I'm not sure our chain's as nice as this one
<Saviq> davmor2, I fear ours is more like http://www.hoax-slayer.com/images/mother-teresa-novena-chain-1.jpg
<Saviq> nice url...
<Saviq> davmor2, or well, right now it's more like http://yazminmedia.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/blog-broken-chains.jpg
<Saviq> @unity I need volunteers to review https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/tablePreviewWidget/+merge/230787 https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/seeLessStuckBottom/+merge/230786
<Saviq> there's some free karma in:
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/grey-from-palette/+merge/230603
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/move-pageheader/+merge/230609
<Cimi> Saviq, I can do table preview
<Saviq> Cimi, claim it!
<Cimi> Saviq, it is automatic to mhr3
<Saviq> Cimi, as long as there's no "unity team" in the reviewers list it's fine
<Cimi> Saviq, I am lost
<Cimi> Saviq, which one is the first???
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/grey-from-palette/+merge/230603 ?
<Cimi> seems like
<Saviq> Cimi, yes
<mzanetti> https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/update-qmltypes/+merge/230737 and https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/grey-from-palette/+merge/230603
<mzanetti> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks, on the ScopesOverview button... it should really use SDK's Button, I think Albert didn't see the support for an outlined one
<Saviq> ah feck it, same branch
 * mzanetti got lost... but I'm sure you'll just fix it
<mzanetti> :D
<Saviq> ohnoes
<Saviq> the stroked button does not allow for font color changes /facepalm
<Saviq> jeezuz
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> run_on_device working for you guys?
<Saviq> bug #1356864
<ubot5> bug 1356864 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Button with strokeColor does not change font colour" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1356864
<Saviq> mzanetti, it can't work too well with separate dash
<Saviq> mzanetti, i.e. it will launch the system dash
<Saviq> I've a branch that should've fixed that, but doesn't...
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'm ok with that
<mzanetti> Saviq: doesn't start unity at all here
<mzanetti> just hangs
<Saviq> mzanetti, status unity8?
<mzanetti> Saviq: this is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8045193
<mzanetti> hangs here at the end
<mzanetti> it says "start/running" if asking for status in another shell
<Saviq> mzanetti, so no PID
<Saviq> mzanetti, looks like it's in a crash loo[
<Saviq> loop
<mzanetti> hmm
<mzanetti> interesting
<mzanetti> indeed
<mzanetti>   what():  Unknown command line options: -qmljsdebugger=port:3768
<mzanetti> well, not in a loop, but just stuck here
<Saviq> and bug #1356866
<ubot5> bug 1356866 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Button with strokeColor's border looks wrong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1356866
<mzanetti> hmm.. removing that arg makes it start...
<Saviq> mzanetti, new mir I believe
<Saviq> mzanetti, we need to eat that arg before it gets to mir
 * mzanetti still thinks libraries should not bail out on arguments they don't know
<mzanetti> why would mir prevent me to add some cmdline arg
<mzanetti> doesn't make sense to me
<mzanetti> if it can't use it, ignore it
<greyback_> mzanetti: Mir got a new API to allow us to stop mir bailing on args it doesn't recognise, but qtmir hasn't implemented it yet
<mzanetti> an API for that? :)
<greyback_> yeah
<mzanetti> why would anyone want to enable that?
<mzanetti> or better: not want to disable it
<greyback_> is there a nice way a library can filter out the cmd line args it accepts?
<mzanetti> don't think so...
<greyback_> ultimately we don't want a mis-spelled cmd line arg being ignored
<mzanetti> hmm... I'd say yes, better that then not starting at all. but even if we agree on that, its imo the applications responsibility to do that
<greyback_> so this is an idea we had. Pass all cmd line args to Mir, mir filters out the ones it does accept, I pass the rest to Qt/the app
<mzanetti> not one of the libs it loads
<greyback_> we let Qt do it. Qt is a lib
<mzanetti> qt doesn't assert if there's an argument it doesn't know
<greyback_> sure, that's the mir default behaviour. We can (and will) override that
<dandrader> greyback_, do you recall why do we have "PKGCONFIG += mircommon mirclient" in the ubuntumirclient QPA? It's supposed to talk just to platform-api...
<greyback_> dandrader: nope, I don't recall
<dandrader> wonder if it's a leftover. couldn't find any references to mir in the code...
<greyback_> we most've missed it so
<greyback_> must've
<Saviq> @unity more free karma https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/update-deps/+merge/230803
<Wellark> Saviq: approved
<Wellark> do you need top approval?
<Saviq> Wellark, sneaky! ;)
<Saviq> Wellark, generally yes :)
<Cimi> mzanetti, I am reviewing this https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/new-lockscreen-design/+merge/230478
<Cimi> mzanetti, do you want to add https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1169615 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1169615 in Ubuntu UX "[greeter] Welcome screen AM/PM text is unnecessary big" [Medium,Triaged]
<ChrisTownsend> I'm getting the Hello Box o' Doom (ie, the lockscreen) when trying to log into the Unity8 desktop session now.  r1150 looks suspicious to me in causing this behavior, but I'm not 100% sure.
<ChrisTownsend> greyback_: I saw your findings in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8-desktop-session/+bug/1353041.  Thanks and sorry to blame qtmir:)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1353041 in unity8-desktop-session (Ubuntu) "Logging out of the Unity8 desktop preview session hangs" [High,Confirmed]
<greyback_> ChrisTownsend: no worries! I'll see if I can whip up a quick patch fori it anyway
<ChrisTownsend> greyback_: Cool, and thanks!
<Saviq> mzanetti, fixed all your concerns
<Cimi> do you guys use any extension for chrome to organise tabs?
<mzanetti> Cimi: I guess I can add that
<mzanetti> Cimi: have lots of conflicts now anyways after mterry's branch is merged
<mzanetti> Saviq: I approved the grey one already
<mzanetti> will check the other now
<paulliu> Saviq: for "dash as app", is console.log() still works when do ./run.sh?
<Cimi> Saviq, good to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/indicator-polishing/+merge/229083
<paulliu> Saviq: anyway. I found the solution. Watch ~/.cache/upstart/unity8-dash.log
<Cimi> Saviq, using style delegates in unity is not nice
<Cimi> Saviq, kinda kills the idea of themability
<Saviq> Cimi, no it doesn't, if the style depends on the theme
<Saviq> Cimi, which it does wherever it can right now
<Cimi> Saviq, nope because if I ship my own theme, I still need Ambiance
<Saviq> Cimi, it's there because scopes can override the default theme
<Saviq> Cimi, you do understand we have virtually no themeability in the SDK currently?
<Cimi> Saviq, why that? we have themes
<Saviq> Cimi, doesn't mean they actually work properly
<Saviq> Cimi, or are thought out
<Cimi> it is not full, right
<Cimi> but I can have squared buttons if I want
<Saviq> Cimi, basically our design team doesn't want to *allow* themeability to the extent we're used to it
<Cimi> Saviq, that's false
<Saviq> Cimi, talk to them
<Cimi> Saviq, what we want is to provide our theme
<Cimi> Saviq, and support that
<Saviq> Cimi, talk to them
<Cimi> as well as allowing some changes for operators
<Saviq> Cimi, aaanyway
<Saviq> Cimi, the styling component for the dash is a requirement
<Saviq> Cimi, but
<Saviq> Cimi, as you can see, it tries to base off of the theme where possible
<Saviq> Cimi, but the theme is just lacking information in a few places, or is plain incompatible with the dash design
<Cimi> dednick, standup
<Cimi> Saviq, how do we try qml/Hud/HudParametrizedActionsPage.qml ?
<Cimi> on https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/move-pageheader/+merge/230609
<Saviq> Cimi, tryHud
<Saviq> Cimi, but really just make sure testHud works, if we ever bring this back we'll have to fix tons of things there anyway
<Cimi> Saviq, yes, but not good reason to regress :)
<Cimi> but yeah don't worry about it
<Cimi> Saviq, approved, waiting CI
<Cimi> Saviq, should be fine, I grep for PageHeader all around
<Cimi> on https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/header-customizations/+merge/230719 now
<Cimi> MacSlow, you still looking for reviews?
<Cimi> pete-woods, any update on the fix?
<pete-woods> Cimi: it will be rolled out with our next scopes release
<pete-woods> which should be "real soon now"
<MacSlow> Cimi, yes
<MacSlow> Cimi, take any of the top ten from  https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow, which isn't claimed yet...
<MacSlow> Cimi, e.g. https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/sync-monitor/fix-1350282
<Cimi> MacSlow, no thanks :D
<Cimi> MacSlow, I thought you were looking to do reviews
<Cimi> MacSlow, I have already few for today
<MacSlow> Cimi, sure... that too... but I would want to focus on Dash-related bits as Saviq suggested during the stand-up
<MacSlow> Saviq, speaking of Dash-related MPs... any favourite ones reviewers should focus on?
<Saviq> Cimi, you're doing the customization ones and table, right?
<Cimi> Saviq, one at a time
<Saviq> Cimi, you're assigned to all of them ;)
<Cimi> hah yeah
<Saviq> Cimi, give one up to MacSlow :)
<cwayne> Cimi: any updated ETA on settings landing?
<Cimi> cwayne, talk to Saviq :P
<Cimi> cwayne, it's waiting review
<Cimi> cwayne, looks fine on my side
<Saviq> cwayne, hopefully by Monday
<Cimi> cwayne, there is though a bug on backend side
<Saviq> cwayne, if all else fails, I'll have everything related in silo for Monday
<Cimi> Saviq, can we have luminance in C++ ?
<Cimi> or well, a generic color util
<Cimi> would be nice to have in SDK though
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, 90% of this needs to go into SDK
<Saviq> Cimi, and no, you can't atm
<Saviq> not worth it
<Cimi> Saviq, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/903/?
<Cimi> still broken on a different branch, might be trunk then
<Saviq> Cimi, right, care to find a fix?
<Cimi> Saviq, I was looking
<Cimi> Saviq, issue is that I cannot reproduce
<Saviq> Cimi, ok, I'll have a look in a moment, redoing part of ScopeStyle...
<Cimi> they also are using tryCompare... so I don;t know
<Cimi> Saviq, I don't understand https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1356487
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1356487 in Ubuntu UX "Need to teach about right edge gestures somehow" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> Cimi, right edge is confusing
<Saviq> Cimi, we don't have an edge demo for it
<Cimi> description is different
<Cimi> which is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1356488
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1356487 in Ubuntu UX "duplicate for #1356488 Need to teach about right edge gestures somehow" [Undecided,New]
<Cimi> Saviq, the total flatness of the header in the new header customisation branch is wanted/design approved?
<Saviq> Cimi, wanted
<Cimi> Saviq, but we have 3d effect in every other app, and sdk
<Saviq> Cimi, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B8I8ZVKH-8SsS01CcE93TFNUSGc/edit
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, and?
<Saviq> Cimi, think that's the only place where we differ from SDK?
<Cimi> Saviq, there is highlight/3d effect here
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, only in a few places
<Saviq> Cimi, but flat is really what's wanted
<Cimi> Saviq, I'd add something subtle
<Saviq> Cimi, I was told flat
<Cimi> it's not hard to achieve, a simple rectangle on top and bottom
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, and then you have a black divider, red header, blue background
<Saviq> Cimi, still easy to achieve?
<Cimi> Saviq, flat meaning no gradient IN the darker area
<Saviq> Cimi, no, flat meaning flat
<Cimi> but between that and the top header, there is a little line giving 3d sensation
<Saviq> Cimi, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B71w9p1v_aX4VjZtTkc2di15RnM/edit
<Saviq> is there?
<Cimi> Saviq, you can apply a darkening effect to the color used in the divider
<Saviq> Cimi, a darkening effect to black?
<Cimi> Saviq, there is a whitening effect at the bottom though
<Saviq> Cimi, Joshua looked at https://drive.google.com/drive/#folders/0B32jwBcbaPloR1IyRF91ZWs0bFE, approved how the divider looks
<Cimi> definitely not white though
<Cimi> this image is a mess
<Cimi> how can you share a jpg?
<Cimi> that compresses colors?
<Saviq> Cimi, regardless, I really did ask
<Saviq> Cimi, explicitly
<Saviq> Cimi, it's supposed to be flat
<Saviq> if you want to challenge that design, you know where to go
<Saviq> Cimi, but please don't do it on this branch
<Cimi> Saviq, ack, will chase jouni soon
<Saviq> Cimi, don't chase Jouni, chase Esti and Josh, Jouni has nothing to do with those designs
<Cimi> Saviq, he is lead visual
<Cimi> Saviq, and he is theming sdk, which is supposed to be consistent with shell
<Cimi> so I will ask them to agree on which style to go: flat or little highlight
<Saviq> Cimi, either case, you know where to find them
<Cimi> I personally like flat
<kgunn_> Cimi, how about this...can you file a bug? they've been good about addressing
<kgunn_> this way we can keep on movin' for the day
<Cimi> kgunn_, let me try sorting this out with design
<AlbertA2> kdub: so I guess this should address the halt seen in the spinner? https://code.launchpad.net/~kdub/mir/fix-1352883/+merge/229804
<AlbertA2> that's not in 0.6.0 right?
<kdub> AlbertA, oh yeah, probably
<kdub> let me check where it is...
<kgunn_> kdub, AlbertA2 nope doesn't appear to be
<Cimi> Saviq, kgunn_ we'll know tomorrow morning
<kgunn_> on 0.6
<Cimi> Saviq, kgunn_ but yes they are aware esti was doing some flat design
<AlbertA2> ok I'll do a quick test to see if it fixes it
<kdub> AlbertA, yeah, should catch the 0.7 train
<kdub> if its an intermittent lock up that will continue after a second or two, its most likely the same thing
<kdub> oh, and occurs around surface reordering
<Cimi> Saviq, scopes scope in header customization has weird colors
<Cimi> Saviq, header is white on white
<Saviq> Cimi, scopes scope?
<Cimi> Saviq, in unity8-dash, maybe is a mock
<Saviq> Cimi, in unity8-dash is probably not a mock, but where?
<Saviq> Cimi, also, I just pushed a rework of that logic
<Cimi> Saviq, one of the last scopes
<Cimi> Saviq, anyway tomorrow I'll catch up with them
<Saviq> Cimi, how are you running it?
<Cimi> Saviq, from builddir
<Cimi> ./src/Dash/unity8-dash
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, that's overview
<Cimi> Saviq, we can purge it from the mock then
<Saviq> Cimi, no, that's a real scope, there's no mocks
<Cimi> ah
<Saviq> Cimi, but you can only access it from bottom swipe IRL
<Saviq> start unity8-dash BINARY=$PWD/builddir/src/Dash/unity8-dash ARGS=-mousetouch
<Cimi> Saviq, I meant from this fake utility
<Saviq> Cimi, still, that should be fixed in unity-scopes-shell, but won't affect real usage
<Cimi> I know it doesn't
<Cimi> I was just saying about this issue
<Cimi> in case is was due to a not covered case
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, the scope doesn't send an explicit background
<Cimi> Saviq, we should not force to set both foreground/bg?
<Saviq> Cimi, we are
<Saviq> Cimi, in real life, in overview
<Saviq> Cimi, it will never show up in the dash like you see it there
<Cimi> I understood that
<Cimi> I was just wondering if we can have broken scopes
<Cimi> which have same styling options of the scopes scope
<Saviq> Cimi, sure we can
<Saviq> Cimi, if they don't send a proper configuration
<Saviq> Cimi, but how's that our problem?
<Cimi> Saviq, and whether we should apply header customisation only when both bg and fg are set
<Cimi> like, ok you developer, if you provided both fg and bg means you actually tested they work fine
<Cimi> and might keep them independent to theme changes
<Saviq> Cimi, you are a developer, you developed a scope, means you actually tested they work fine
<Cimi> in case one day we tweak the fg or bg colour
<Cimi> but if one day we decide to turn the dash dark, and developers just set bg or fg (not both), scopes header might be broken
<Saviq> Cimi, that's why if they override one, they will override the other
<Saviq> Cimi, we really don't need to hand-hold them, it's enough to document
<Cimi> fine
<Cimi> anyway I was just picky now
<Cimi> rest seems fine, I quite like it flat
<Cimi> but we need to wait tomorrow morning for jouni to catch up with esti
<Cimi> I'll review the rest
<Saviq> Cimi, you could say that about changing just the foreground color, if you don't set a background and we change it, you're screwed
<Cimi> yeah
<Cimi> I was thinking we should allow customisation only when both are set
<Cimi> when I was doing themes, 95% of times I was picking up a different bg or fg I had to change the other one, accordingly
<Saviq> Cimi, but it wasn't enforced
<Cimi> so it will keep the contrast bg/fg balanced
<Cimi> with the rest of the ui
<Cimi> with forcing developers to set both, is like saying "you set a new bg, now please find the right fg for that"
<Cimi> it's a more complete customisation work
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, but in your 'when I was doing themes', were you ever forced to set them both?
<Cimi> Saviq, nope, but it looked better if I did
<Cimi> and that is entirely my point
<Cimi> forcing devs to pick up the perfect match
<Saviq> Cimi, sure, let's do that when we can actually afford the time to have that discussion
<Cimi> and also before criticising devs, we should look at what we do
<Cimi> everytime I see a button in ubuntu, white text on light grey, I want to cry
<Saviq> Cimi, who said anything about criticizing devs?
<Cimi> if you really want to do white on grey, add a subtle inset shadow to the text to increase contrast/sharpness
<Cimi> i was
<Cimi> potential scope devs
<Saviq> Cimi, you wanna cry? check bug #1356866 out
<ubot5> bug 1356866 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Button with strokeColor's border looks wrong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1356866
<Saviq> Cimi, and bug #1356864
<ubot5> bug 1356864 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Button with strokeColor does not change font colour" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1356864
<Cimi> I'll leave them for tomorrow
<Cimi> Saviq, you were trying them for dash overview?
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah
<Cimi> Saviq, also text size changes, and border
<Cimi> when you press
<Cimi> at least trying in indicator polishing branch for settings components
<Saviq> Cimi, http://i.imgur.com/pI50Ai2.png
<Cimi> :')
<Cimi> I need some napkins
<Saviq> Cimi, I don't think it changes size, but it does change color... from grey to white, regardless of stroke color :|
<Cimi> Saviq, it changes size if you rpess
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah maybe
<Saviq> my eyes are glued up whole day today
<Saviq> Cimi, the last push I made made the extreme usecase in tryDash work better
<Saviq> Cimi, started selecting the more contrasting color of the two, not just "a contrasting" one
<Saviq> Cimi, i.e. https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B32jwBcbaPloM3JlVlF2NXJDVmM/edit
<Saviq> Cimi, before it would select the grey, because it's lighter than black after all ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, what happens to the second scope? :)
<Cimi> in trydash
<Saviq> Cimi, it's beautiful, whaddya want?
<Cimi> hah
<Cimi> Saviq, yes we should not force devs to set both fg and bg
<cwayne> you cant force me to do anything! ill set my fg and bg both to black if i want!
<mhall119> Saviq: pete-woods: where does cout go to from a scope? unity8-dash.log, scope-registry.log or somewhere else?
<cwayne> scope-registry
<cwayne> i think
<pete-woods> mhall119: I think you need to do cerr. I think cout might be swallowed
<pete-woods> but the log is in ~/.cache/upstart/scoperegistry.log
<Saviq> mhall119, should be in scope-registry, yeah
<Saviq> mhall119, unless as pete-woods says, registry swallows cout
<mhall119> pete-woods: ok, I'll try that, thanks
<smallfoot-> Last time you updated Unity un Utopic you introduced a regression in Compiz
<smallfoot-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1356981
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1356981 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Regression: wrong window decorator applied" [Undecided,New]
<Cimi> Saviq, commented https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/header-customizations/+merge/230719/comments/561079 for now
<Saviq> Cimi, thanks
<greyback__> mterry: ping
<mterry> greyback__, heyo
<greyback__> mterry: hey there, I was looking into bug 1353041
<ubot5> bug 1353041 in unity8-desktop-session (Ubuntu) "Logging out of the Unity8 desktop preview session hangs" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1353041
<greyback__> mterry: which I have tracked down to inside tests/mocks/LightDM/demo/GreeterPrivate.cpp:158
<greyback__> you are waiting for a QFuture to return a value
<mterry> Interesting... OK
<greyback__> that blocks shutdown on the desktop though
<mterry> greyback__, right, that would be us in the middle of our PAM conversation
<mterry> greyback__, hm
<greyback__> I'm not very savvy with Futures, so I'm learning as I go, but I guess a way to cancel or force a future to return would do
<mterry> greyback__, well we use QtConcurrent::run which I don't think can be cancelled
<mterry> greyback__, but we can force PAM to end its converstaion
<mterry> greyback__, perhaps with a pam_end call or feeding it blank password answers just to get through the PAM conversation
<greyback__> mterry: mind if I leave the bug with you? It's a sharp learning curve
<mterry> greyback__, OK.  What's the easiest way to test?
<greyback__> mterry: I do what the bug report said. unity8 on desktop, log in,  then log out. It hangs on log out
<mterry> greyback__, I was hoping there was an easier way  :)
<greyback__> latest unity8 I wasn't able to get past a "hello" dialog
<greyback__> mterry: I'd recommend a secondary machine
<greyback__> mterry: I'm happy to test anything you come up with...
<mterry> greyback__, I'm not made of desktops!  I am made of phones at this point though..  ;)
<greyback__> mterry: pah, call yourself a geek
<greyback__> :D
<greyback__>             while (respond(QString())); // clear our local queue of QFutures
<greyback__> calling that in a deconstructor - would that work?
<mterry> greyback__, yeah probably
<greyback__> trying...
<dandrader> tedg, ping
<cwayne> man oh man am I excited for this next landing
<greyback__> mterry: that appeared to work
<mterry> greyback__, yay!
<mterry> greyback__, it would probably be cleaner to cancel QtConcurrent::run and just call pam_end.  But we can't cancel that run.  So we'd have to use a more complicated concurrent method
<greyback__> ChrisTownsend: with u8 on desktop, when you logged out, do you get back to the lightdm greeter?
<mterry> greyback__, maybe mention that as a TODO
<ChrisTownsend> greyback__: When it was working before, it did.
<greyback__> ChrisTownsend: hmm okay. I have a hack to stop the hang on logout, but it logged back out to the u8 greeter. Not sure why
<ChrisTownsend> greyback__: Is the u8 greeter the screen with the dial looking thing in it?
<greyback__> ChrisTownsend: yep
<ChrisTownsend> greyback__: Also, I think some changes when in recently that may affect this, but I'm not sure.  As of today, when I log in, it goes to the lockscreen and I can't do anything else.
<ChrisTownsend> greyback__: Ok
<greyback__> according to the logs, u8 does totally shut down and something restarts it
<ChrisTownsend> greyback__: Hmm, the hang may just be a layer to the onion.
<ChrisTownsend> greyback__: Recent changes in the upstart handling may also affect this as well.
<ChrisTownsend> greyback__: But that couldn't be tested due to the hang.
<greyback__> ChrisTownsend: I don't understand much of how log in/out works unfortunately
<ChrisTownsend> greyback__: Ok ,well sounds like one issue is knocked out.
<greyback__> ChrisTownsend: I'll propse the fix later/tomorrow
<ChrisTownsend> greyback__: Cool.
<ChrisTownsend> greyback__: Thanks!
<greyback__> ChrisTownsend: no worries. BTW can you log in to the most recent u8? When I started it, I got a "Hello" dialog with a text box, and had no idea what to do
<greyback__> that was after lighdm log in
<ChrisTownsend> greyback__: Yep, I get that issue now too.  I filed a bug.
<ChrisTownsend> greyback__: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1356902
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1350878 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1356902 lockscreen doesn't properly unlock on desktop when a password is set" [High,Confirmed]
<greyback__> ChrisTownsend: ok cool. I had to rewind to before 1150 to get a way to reprouce your original bug
<ChrisTownsend> greyback__: Somebody marked it as a dup already, so I'm guessing it's a known issue.  Although I think the dup is a bit different issue.
<ChrisTownsend> greyback__: I guessed 1150 causes the new issue.
<ChrisTownsend> greyback__: mterrry marked it as a dup, so maybe he's on top of it?
<ChrisTownsend> Errr, mterry did.
<greyback__> I'd say so
<mterry> ChrisTownsend, I'm not actively working on it, but I'm aware of it
<mterry> ChrisTownsend, it sounded like a dup.  But if you thought it was different, maybe my quick read of the bug was wrong
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: Eww, can't use the desktop at all now.
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: I think it may be related, but in my case, caused by r1150.
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: I didn't have the issue until the latest unity8 update.
<mterry> ChrisTownsend, OK interesting
<mterry> ChrisTownsend, before 1150, did you actually see a login screen and such?
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: Only briefly and then it would automatically go to the Dash.
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: Now it's just the lockscreen with no way out.  Indicators don't work or anything.
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: I call it the Hello Box o' Doom:)
<mterry> ChrisTownsend, indicators not working (visible but can't pull them down) is expected when locke
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: Ok, that makes sense.
<mterry> ChrisTownsend, sounds like you are hitting one aspect of the bug that I marked yours as a dup-of.  It started getting worse for you from 1150 because I closed a loophole in the logic that let you not experience the other bug so bad (that's what I'm thinking anyway, without looking into it)
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: Ok, that sounds reasonable.  I thought they might be related, but since my issue just started, I wasn't sure, so I opened the new bug.
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: Hopefully, a resolution can be found soon-ish as the u8 desktop is unusable in this state- that is unless you know a workaround like what magic code to enter in the Hello box or some way to dismiss it or something.
<mterry> ChrisTownsend, nope!
<mterry> ChrisTownsend, I know and I'm sorry.  I've just been too busy with phone stuff
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: Ok, that's what I thought.  And I understand you are busy with phone stuff and it has a higher prio.  Just hoping:)
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: Thanks
<mterry> ChrisTownsend, no worries, hopefully I can get your desktop back to you before too long
<mterry> :)
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: I'll keep my fingers crossed
#ubuntu-unity 2014-08-15
<Cimi> morning
<Cimi> Saviq, wohoo https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/919/
<mzanetti> Saviq: hey, do you know where I can get a Ubuntu One staging account?
<Saviq_> mzanetti, https://login.staging.ubuntu.com/
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, I know... worst thing is this was weird because of a duplicate name: in CardTool's test...
<Saviq> dandrader, thanks for your review and sorry for you having to look at this mess, it was a witch hunt initially 'cause of the dupe name:
<Saviq> Cimi, re: can we have a card without a title, for real, no, but the code was triggered when templates and components were empty (so we might hit it on startup)
<dandrader> Saviq, I figured you must have been too tired when you wrote it as it was quite late :)
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, and I was hunting for the actual failure because obviously it wasn't reproducible locally (when it really was, only different test suite :P)
<Saviq> MacSlow, hey, what's the state of the fix for bug #1354406 ?
<ubot5> bug 1354406 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "PIN-locked phone becomes unresponsive after simultaneous alarms" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1354406
<Cimi> Saviq, which timezone are you working? :)
<Saviq> Cimi, ALL OF 'EM
<Saviq> sometimes
<Cimi> hah
<Cimi> Saviq, alt nav requires a test though
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, just getting on that
<dandrader> greyback, should I report a bug on mir asking for the surface type to be passed to PlacementStrategy::place()?
<mzanetti> dednick: hey. I'd need help on trusted sessions
<mzanetti> have a minute?
<mzanetti> might be an hour though :D
<greyback> dandrader: sure
<Cimi> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/preview-customizations/+merge/230736
<dednick> mzanetti: sure
<Saviq> Cimi, nope
<mzanetti> dednick: ok.. there's this bug that promptsessions are removed on focus change
<mzanetti> dednick: I tracked it down to platforms/mirserver/promptsessionlistener.cpp
<Saviq> Cimi,         if (item.hasOwnProperty("scopeStyle")) item.scopeStyle = root.scopeStyle;
<mzanetti> dednick: PromptSessionListener::prompt_provider_removed is called
<mzanetti> dednick: but from here I'm not sure where to go
<dednick> mzanetti: "bug"
<dednick> ?
<mzanetti> dednick: so what happens is that such a prompt session is opened
<dednick> mzanetti: it's a "feature" actually
<mzanetti> oh
<Saviq> Cimi, hmm or by now all of them have one indeed
<Saviq> Cimi, fixing
<mzanetti> dednick: so opinions seem to differ on that: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1355173
<dednick> mzanetti: prompt sessions are explicitly cancelled by qtmir when focus is switched
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1355173 in QtMir "Switching windows with a Trusted Prompt Session active looses the trusted prompt session" [Critical,New]
<dednick> mzanetti: perhaps we don't want it anymore though
<mzanetti> dednick: dunno... I got assigned this bug... I said I've no clue what's going on but I will look at it
<dandrader> greyback, I meant the surface state. but having also surface type might be good as well
<greyback> dandrader: the more info the better IMO
<dandrader> yeah
<mzanetti> dednick: hmm... so assuming this is the wanted behavor
<mzanetti> dednick: should the thing that opens the trusted session be informed?
<mzanetti> dednick: tedg says that the app still thinks the prompt is shown, its just visually not there any more
<dednick> mzanetti: have you read the bug comments? :)
<mzanetti> err, yes...
<mzanetti> did I miss something?
 * mzanetti rereads
<dednick> mzanetti: well, it explains things there. not a solution though
<mzanetti> oh I see
<mzanetti> right... so this needs to be removed (at least for now) I guess
<dednick> mzanetti: teds problem is that the payments is not complete enough to deal with the behaviour
<mzanetti> dednick: well, rather online accounts is not complete enough
<mzanetti> but yes
<dednick> mzanetti: so yeah. let me get a codepoint for you
<dednick> mzanetti: anything that calls:
<dednick> :/
<dednick> fek
<dednick> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/trunk/view/head:/src/modules/Unity/Application/application.cpp#L439
<dednick> mzanetti: ^
<dednick> actually, probably only the application::setState
<mzanetti> I see
<dednick> still want to close on app destruction
<mzanetti> ok... I know my way around in applicationmanager... thank... I tought that call would come from mir
<dednick> mzanetti: goes to mir
<mzanetti> oh ok... explains things
<dednick> mzanetti: generally unity8 shouldn't be worrying about stopping prompt sessions, but this was a requested feature for the time being
<mzanetti> so I guess the "solution" for now is just to comment away that soptPromptSession call and add a FIXME on top to reenable it when UOA is ready for trusted sessions
 * mzanetti tries
<dednick> mzanetti: yep. think so. although not sure how this is going to affect other things.
<dandrader> greyback, https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1357259
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1357259 in Mir "PlacementStrategy::place() should be given the surface type and state" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> dednick: well, I think this is the only place that uses trusted session yet
<mzanetti> or do you know about others?
<greyback> dandrader: ta
<dednick> mzanetti: it was more of a "guard" than a feature. since some prompt helpers may not support dealing with more than one prompt request at a time.
<mzanetti> hmm... ok
<dednick> mzanetti: actually, i think a number of things do. camera, maps, etc.
<mzanetti> dednick: maps?
<dednick> resource access requests. location-services to be exact.
<mzanetti> we have maps?
<dednick> osmtouch.
<dednick> open street maps
<dednick> mzanetti: browser google maps as well.
<mzanetti> indeed...
<mzanetti> the camera does
<mzanetti> now that you say it, the dialog slides in from the bottom instead of just appearing
<dednick> mzanetti: what is the camera requesting?
 * mzanetti retries
<mzanetti> hmm... its gone
<mzanetti> I think it was location
<dednick> yeah, i think it only asks once, then remembers
<mzanetti> I declined it, won't come back
<mzanetti> so that means no geolocation for me any more until I --wipe the phone?
<dednick> mzanetti: hm. there's a file you can delete which makes it ask again, but can't remember now.
<mzanetti> heh
<mzanetti> ok... no worries.. I don't think my camera should access GPS anyways
<dednick> mzanetti: yeah, it's per app i think
<dednick> mzanetti: but a way to test if it still works after removing the stop, is to try get two prompts on the screen at the same time for different apps
<dednick> like one for camera and one for osmtouch.
<mzanetti> I c
<mzanetti> ok
<dednick> mzanetti: but to be fair, i don't think that's as important as getting payments to work :)
<mzanetti> yeah... I agree
<dednick> i like money
<dednick> although not giving it away
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> yeah... so far I definitely made more money with apps then spent on them :D
<mzanetti> still not much :D
<Saviq> Cimi, pushed alt nav test
<Cimi> Saviq, thx
<Saviq> ah, wait, want to add another one
<mzanetti> dednick: any chance you remember which file it is? can't find it
<mzanetti> the one to reactivate the camera app's promptsession
<dednick> mzanetti: uuu. give me a minute. i'll try find it. lost my note :(
<dednick> mzanetti: rm -rf ~/.local/share/UbuntuLocationService
<mzanetti> uh... interesting
<dednick> mzanetti: think you need to restart the trust-store after that
<dednick> mzanetti: presumably there will be a settings page where you can change these things at some point.
<mzanetti> dednick: just figured there is a setting in the camera app
<mzanetti> dednick: but once you declined that popup it breaks the setting
<dednick> mzanetti: there might be one for camera as well.
<dednick> not sure
<dednick> i think it's per service rather than per type
<dednick> mzanetti: per server per app i mean
<dednick> mzanetti: it's a db lookup. servce->app = [yes/no] i think
<dednick> so location->camera, or location->osmtouch
<Saviq> Cimi, done
<mzanetti> dednick: sqlite3 on that file and "delete from requests" does the job without restarting anything
<mzanetti> well, restarting the camera-app ofc
<dednick> mzanetti: cool
<Saviq> mzanetti, bug #1357230 is without a pass / pin lock?
<ubot5> bug 1357230 in Unity 8 "After booting, indicators and launcher can't be pulled in over Greeter" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357230
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep
<mzanetti> dednick: yeah... as suspected, there are issues with the use case you said
<mzanetti> expected
<mzanetti> dednick: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/qtmir/workaround-1355173/+merge/230952
<mzanetti> dednick: thanks for your help
<dednick> mzanetti: no worries. just want to talk to tvoss about it first. maybe something can be done about the multiple app thing at the same time.
<mzanetti> dednick: yep
<greyback> dednick: am reviewing your prompt-surface-model stuff, it wouldn't be in a silo by any chance?
<dednick> greyback: not yet. if you code review, can get a silo i guess
<Saviq> paulliu, hey, I put a hopefully final review comment on your reboot branch
<greyback__> sodding wifi
<mzanetti> greyback__: fair point... but I guess it might be not that easy to convert UOA to trust sessions
<mzanetti> greyback__: but I don't agree that the "new" issue is as bad as the "old" one
<Saviq> greyback__, can get it in 17 for you
<Saviq> greyback__, assuming it can land soonish?
 * greyback__ popular all of a sudden
<mzanetti> greyback__: chances are like 0 that you open two apps with the location question without confirming/declining it first
<greyback__> Saviq: no, I was just being lazy and hoping packages existed
<mzanetti> greyback__: while chances that you click on install on an app before having set up your UOA account are much bigger
<Saviq> greyback__, https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/prompt-surface-model/+merge/230813/comments/561274
<Saviq> http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity8-utopic-armhf-ci/1010/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip
<greyback__> Saviq: yes but for unity8 whic also changes
<greyback__> mzanetti: I don't like introducing one bug to fix another.
<greyback__> there must be a better option
<Saviq> greyback__, does not compute, but also for qtmir you'd need to request they collect the packages, not sure why it doesn't
<greyback__> Saviq: oh sorry, I misread the link. Thought you were pointing me to qtmir packages which do build
<Saviq> @unity, need volunteers for https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/seeLessStuckBottom/+merge/230948 https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/tablePreviewWidget/+merge/230787
<mzanetti> mardy: hey, what's your opinion on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+bug/1355173 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1355173 in QtMir "Switching windows with a Trusted Prompt Session active looses the trusted prompt session" [Critical,New]
<mzanetti> mardy: is there already some work ongoing to convert the UOA setup to a trusted prompt session?
<mardy> mzanetti: it's in silo 13, we are testing it
<mzanetti> oh!
<mzanetti> that's good news
<mardy> mzanetti: thanks for pointing me to that bug report, I was not aware of that
<mzanetti> mardy: well, we just figured an hour ago that this is actually the issue
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> at least I did
<mzanetti> dednick: ^^ Hold off t
<mzanetti> dednick: so seems the workaround is not required after all
<dednick> mzanetti: ah. ok. awesome!
<mardy> mzanetti: wait a second, are we talking of one trusted session, or of two?
<mzanetti> ?
<mzanetti> mardy: err... one I guess
<dednick> mzanetti: i got to go out for a bit. continue later. your solution has unfortunately been rejected. :)
<mardy> mzanetti: OK, so the parties involved are only the client application and OA, right?
<mzanetti> mardy: hmm... no
<mzanetti> mardy: dash opens payment ui
<mzanetti> mardy: payment ui opens UOA
<mzanetti> but I don't think that should affect you...
<dandrader> Saviq, I'll take https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/seeLessStuckBottom/+merge/230948
<Saviq> dandrader, thanks
<mardy> mzanetti: does dash use a trusted session to open the payment UI?
<mzanetti> mardy: yes
<mardy> mzanetti: mmm... then we have two trusted sessions, because OA will also create its own
<mzanetti> mardy: yeah... but unity can deal with that... not sure if UOA even knows about it
<mardy> mzanetti: OA will create a trusted session having the payment UI as initiator, and the OA UI as dialog
<mardy> mzanetti: ah OK, that's fine. No, OA won't know about it
<dandrader> Saviq, But I will need your help. What's this "See less" thing?
<Saviq> dandrader, expansion button below categories
<Saviq> dandrader, let me find a scope for you :)
<Saviq> dandrader, start unity8-dash BINARY=$PWD/builddir/src/Dash/unity8-dash ARGS=-mousetouch
<dandrader> Saviq, yeah, I was looking for such buttons yesterday evening but couldn't find any in the UI
<Saviq> dandrader, bottom-swipe to overview, go to Yahoo
<dandrader> Saviq, right. see them there
<Saviq> mzanetti, can I bother you for https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/tablePreviewWidget/+merge/230787
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... didn't do my daily review today yet
<Saviq> mzanetti, pushed a small fix there
<mzanetti> ok
<dandrader> mzanetti, speaking of which, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/lifecycle/+merge/230090 has been updated  as per your feedback :)
<mzanetti> ok
<Saviq> dandrader, you too, just pushed a s/"grey"/palette.baseText/ to seeLessStuckBottom
<mzanetti> Saviq: is the right-edge-ppa still in use?
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, it's all yours
<mzanetti> cheers
<mzanetti> Saviq: btw... regarding the hotfix for the user testing... I guess we should properly fix that behavor?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, please file a bug with ubuntu-ux and assign Vesa
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's probably a few more cases where we need to have a closer look at this
<mzanetti> mhm
<mzanetti> ok
<Saviq> /somefood
<mzanetti> vesar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1357333
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1357333 in Unity 8 "Launcher shouldn't hide on long left edge swipes in some circumstances" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> I guess we should talk about this in our next weekly
<dandrader> greyback_, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/lifecycle/+merge/230092 is updated. needs your review
<greyback_> dandrader: ack
<facundobatista> Holas
<Cimi> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8053056/
<Cimi> Saviq, I think it looks fine, tested with all grey/all red and normal
<Cimi> Saviq, we can tweak shade values a little when we will have real scopes to test
<Saviq> Cimi, we have real scopes to test
<Saviq> Cimi, just go to the overview, All
<Saviq> Cimi, "#B2FFFFFF"
<Saviq> Cimi, k, I'm applying that to my branch then
<Cimi> Saviq, that was opacity of white line?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes
<Cimi> Saviq, 0.7 alpha?
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> Saviq, ok so in the patch, you can try Qt.rgba(1.0, 1.0, 1.0, 1.0) instead 0.7
<Cimi> or maybe something little bit more, 0.8
<Cimi> which them multiplies for 0.6 global opacity of the rectangle
<Cimi> I think 0.7 was too much on dark colours
<Saviq> Cimi, it doesn't work with a solid background unfortunately, z-ordering is bad between header and content, need to talk with Albert about htis
<Saviq> Cimi, the rectangle is full opacity
<Saviq> ah there
<Saviq> no it's not ok
<Cimi> Saviq, the opacity of the divider is full because we have full color here, no?
<Saviq> Cimi, it's full because we want it to be full
<Cimi> Saviq, anyway you got the point of color manipulating
<Cimi> we can always tweak them later
<Saviq> Cimi, it's not like "I didn't get the point" ;)
<Cimi> yeah whatever :)
<Saviq> Cimi, it's "I GOT A DESIGN THAT DIDN'T HAVE IT" :P
<Saviq> and even explicitly asked about it
<Saviq> Cimi, if I"m honest, this doesn't work too well with any coloured divider, let me get you some shots
<pete-woods> Saviq: if we release the new scopes (and shell plugin) to RTM, will that upset the version of unity8 in RTM? (i.e. does it have the v4 shell API there)
<Saviq> pete-woods, it does, yes, and scopes shell, too
<Saviq> pete-woods, I landed that in rtm
<pete-woods> Saviq: awesome, thanks!
<Saviq> Cimi, check out the "Zrzut ekranu..." ones in https://drive.google.com/drive/#folders/0B32jwBcbaPloR1IyRF91ZWs0bFE
<Saviq> amazon looks ~ok
<Cimi> I have those
<Saviq> Cimi, k wait for it
<Cimi> Saviq, what's wrong with those?
<Saviq> Cimi, please tweak these to your liking http://paste.ubuntu.com/8053144/
<Cimi> Saviq, you want more contrast?
<Saviq> Cimi, I can't see the inset at the top TBH
<Saviq> mzanetti, with all your SIM cards, can you please have a look at bug #1357321
<ubot5> bug 1357321 in Unity 8 "scope images do not load in HSDPA or 3G" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357321
<mzanetti> ok
<Cimi> Saviq, I bumped to http://paste.ubuntu.com/8053224/
<Saviq> Cimi, my diff was different, please rebase
<Saviq> Cimi, no need to put it in the bottom container
<Saviq> Cimi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8053144/
<Cimi> Saviq, I prefered it as before for the normal headers, but this should work lil better with other combinations
<Cimi> Saviq, just change 1.08 to 1.1 maybe?
<Cimi> try it
<Cimi> it's tastes...
<Saviq> Cimi, that feels negligible
<Cimi> Saviq, I see the difference :)
<Cimi> Saviq, better than 1.08
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, indeed
<Cimi> Saviq, we can always tweak them next week
<Saviq> Cimi, pushed
<Cimi> I'm coming too if you are there
<Saviq> uh oh
<Saviq> ah, building helps
<Saviq> ugh no it doesn't
<Saviq> Cimi, it's actually slightly more complex in the nav branch, but I'll manage
<Saviq> facundobatista, let's do it here
<Saviq> facundobatista, somehow I'm getting a art:mascot mapping for recommendations
<Saviq> facundobatista, and yes, no art == breakage
<Saviq> so no title either
<facundobatista> Saviq, the client scope scope may be changing it, in the log is clear that the server is returning art=art
<Saviq> facundobatista, yeah, sure, as if I change the mapping to art:art in the scope tool, it works
<Saviq> facundobatista, so unity-scope-scopes?
<facundobatista> Saviq, the "related search" case is different, though... the server is returning mascot=mascot in the category, and a mascot in the result, but empty :/
<facundobatista> this is a server issue!
<Saviq> I knew it! ;)
<facundobatista> it's ok if in that case I return a mascot in the result (with a proper image) and mascot=mascot in the category component mapping?
<Saviq>     "art": {
<Saviq>       "field": "mascot",
<Saviq> facundobatista, ↑ breakage
<facundobatista> Saviq, yes, that breakage is in the recommendations
<Saviq> facundobatista, it's like so: mascot is something the shell looks at, and the plugin maps from result based on the mapping
<dandrader> Saviq, once dash loads a scope, it will never unload it?
<Saviq> dandrader, the *dash* will not
<Saviq> dandrader, overview will, as it destroys the temporary pages
<Saviq> facundobatista, so whatever you set the mapping as, the plugin will try and map from the result to show the shell
<dandrader> Saviq, what's overview? that thing from where you can access all scopes?
<Saviq> dandrader, yes ;)
<Saviq> facundobatista, so if you want the mascot in the shell to display what you send in the "mascot" field in the result
<Saviq> facundobatista, you want mapping to be mascot:mascot indeed
<facundobatista> right
<facundobatista> thanks
<Saviq> facundobatista, are you sending overlay color at all or are we fine with the 15% black we have everywhere?
<facundobatista> Saviq, I think we're ok
<Saviq> facundobatista, I'll drop the mapping then
<facundobatista> Saviq, btw, don't bother about the URL I requested, I see oopses from what you surely tried (scopes scopes previews from PL)
<Saviq> facundobatista, you got me ;)
<Saviq> facundobatista, re: previews for results, I was told that there should be no preview for anything other than scopes, we'd have to clarify that
<Saviq> facundobatista, the other thing I just read... "Note - the search results page uses a dark theme but any subsequent screens (including previews) are in the standard theme."
<Saviq> that's not possible (for preview to be in a different theme than search page)
<Saviq> so let's ignore that for now ;)
<facundobatista> ok
<Saviq> facundobatista, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity-scope-scopes/fix-overview-search-mapping/+merge/230966
<greyback> tedg: just an FYI, I've an MR up with basic LTTng tracepoints added. It'll take me more time however to actually see what might be slow
<greyback> https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtmir/lttng/+merge/230967
<greyback> here is output from one test run: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8053449/
<Saviq> Cimi, hmm is the bottom highlight supposed to be over the divider still or below it, over the content?
<Saviq> inside
<Saviq> aaand remerge
<Saviq> oh crap really?
<Saviq> Notification center?
<Saviq> mzanetti, how's that going to be in german ↑?
<Saviq> seb128, french ↑?
 * Saviq foresees ellipses
<seb128> Saviq, Centre de notifications
<Saviq> *maybe*
<seb128> I bet german is longer ;-)
<Saviq> weeell must be someone thought it through, right?
<mterry> MacSlow|lunch, poke, for when you get back, about notifications and placement on screen
<Cimi> Saviq, I think should be over the content
<Saviq> Cimi, then dots are not centered vertically
<Cimi> Saviq, because is the lightening of the edge of the content
<Saviq> Cimi, but anyway, because background is on top now anyway
<Saviq> Cimi, let's leave above, when we fix z-ordering
<Cimi> Saviq, dots are centered vertically now
<Saviq> Cimi, we'll fix that too (offset dots by... .5dp) ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, because both darkening and lighting is *inside* the divider
<Cimi> Saviq, is like a cast shadow on the divider, no?
<Cimi> Saviq, lighting should be outside
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, but can't be right now due to z-ordering
<Cimi> Saviq, so you have to do fully opaque line
<Saviq> Cimi, needs fixing in LVWPH
<Cimi> under the lighting
<MacSlow> mterry, what about notification positioning?
<Cimi> put a rectangle line of opacity 1.0 using bg color
<Saviq> Cimi, TBH I don't get why it should be non-opaque at all
<Cimi> then on top the highlight
<Cimi> Saviq, it should what?
<Saviq> Cimi, don't get why it's 0.6 at all
<Saviq> Cimi, unless it's to let the non-solid (image) background through
<Cimi> Saviq, that one
<Saviq> Cimi, anyway, can we fix after? I have to remerge 5 branches every time I change that one :P
<Cimi> Saviq, sure
<Saviq> Cimi, we'll sort out z and put it in the right place
<Cimi> Saviq, was working before
<Saviq> Cimi, no it wasn't, not with a solid background
<Cimi> Saviq, on my patch, the lighting outside
<Saviq> Cimi, no it didn't, not with a solid background
<Saviq> Cimi, the red scope
<Saviq> Cimi, in tryDash
<Cimi> I'll merge and try your then
<Saviq> Cimi, you and your ideas... now I need to try and find out the top color of the navigation background
<Saviq> Cimi, which is impossible in the case when it's an image of course
<kgunn> mzanetti: what was the "other use case" you'd break with the qtmir workaround for uoa using trusted prompts ?
<Cimi> Saviq, we can use shader for that
<Saviq> Cimi, sounds expensive for a stupid effect like that
<Cimi> Saviq, it is :D
<Saviq> Cimi, when 99.99999% of the time it's going to be solid
<Cimi> I think we acn just approximate that
<Cimi> Saviq, the highlight at the bottom of the divider is a punch in the eye
<Cimi> Saviq, can we remove it for now?
<Saviq> what's wrong with it?
<Cimi> Saviq, try with open library
<Cimi> 18 GU
<Cimi> or yahoo finance
<Saviq> ok yeah, not too great
<Saviq> Cimi, ok, putting it outside, we don't have solid backgrounds anywhere anyway
<Cimi> yeah
<Cimi> Saviq, add TODO
<Saviq> Cimi, check now
<Saviq> before I start remerging again
<Cimi> Saviq, did u push?
<Saviq> Cimi, now
<Cimi> Saviq, ok that looks nice
<Cimi> apart weather channel
<Cimi> but that's their fault
<Cimi> the divider is supposed to be darker than the page
<Cimi> because is a bottom layer
<Saviq> Cimi, ok, anything more to fix in that branch? because I'm merging :P
<Cimi> Saviq, text in overlay card is not aligned horizontally
<Cimi> was it due to my card branch?
<Saviq> it's even on your TODO
<Cimi> my TODO?
<Cimi> :D
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, you put it on your TODO
<Cimi> I suppose
<Cimi> yeah
<Cimi> yeah I can see it
<Cimi> another issue overlay black texture does not fill the ubuntushape
<Saviq> that's because it's a hack
<Cimi> Saviq, http://i.imgur.com/DfTeszL.png
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, complain to Loïc :P
<Saviq> jeez if only pushing one line wouldn't take 15s...
<Saviq> I wonder what VCS we could be using instead that wouldn't have caused me to waste so much time
<Saviq> OWAIT
<Saviq> ...
<Saviq> </talkingtomyself>
<mzanetti> kgunn: see the linked branch
<kgunn> ack
<mzanetti> Saviq: where could I see the previewtable in action?
<mzanetti> tryPreviewTable is bit minimalistic
<Saviq> mzanetti, only in test currently
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/tablePreviewWidget/+merge/230787
<mterry> Saviq, mzanetti: dynamically created qml objects can be reparented easily enough, I assume, yes?
<Saviq> mterry, even non-dynamically created ones
<Saviq> mterry, parent = foo
<Saviq> mterry, dynamically created ones you can parent as you create them (arg to createObject on a component)
<mterry> Saviq, right.  And does re-parenting them move them around visually like I'd expect (i.e. place them under/over/with-siblings)?
<Saviq> mterry, yes, they re-anchor, change coordinate space etc.
<Saviq> mterry, that's what Repeater does for example, it parents all the created delegates to its own parent
<Saviq> that's the only reason why Columns work around repeaters
<mterry> Saviq, OK..  thanks makes sense
<dednick> mzanetti: did you come to a consensus about the trust session issue?
<mzanetti> dednick: yeah, seems the conversion of UOA to trusted session is in a silo already
<mzanetti> dednick: which means the issue should go away soon for the proper solution
<mzanetti> dednick: however, Saviq added a question on the bug report which I guess you can answer better than I can
<dednick> mzanetti: i've also just commented on your branch. it wasn't a suitable solution for the issue in any case.
<mzanetti> dednick: I rejected that branch already
<dednick> mzanetti: yup. i know :)
<mzanetti> mterry: nono... you won't get away with this one that easily: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1357230
<mzanetti> :P
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1357230 in Unity 8 "After booting, indicators and launcher can't be pulled in over Greeter" [Critical,Confirmed]
<mterry> mzanetti, interesting, OK
<Saviq> cheap karma:
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/preview-overview/+merge/230903
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-notification-indicator-title/+merge/230971
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-horizontal-list-activation/+merge/230985
<Saviq> @unity ↑
<mzanetti> Saviq: you didn't reply on that one: "Are we ok with reaching out of context for widgetData?"
<mzanetti> Saviq: I guess we are
<dednick> Saviq: you going to be in office next week?
<kgunn> Saviq: so heard thru grapevine, on favorite/unfav....we're asking for some backend changes, so prob won't see that land till mid next week
<Saviq> dednick, yes, Mon→Wed
<kgunn> ?
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah, Paweł will only be in on Monday, so then
<kgunn> cool
<Saviq> @unity and someone could take over https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/dialer-in-greeter/+merge/230362 too
<Saviq> I've settings to review still
<Saviq> Cimi, you're doing proper review of alt nav then?
<Cimi> Saviq, was reviewing header
<Cimi> Saviq, which seems to be fine
<Cimi> Saviq, I have to review alt test
<Saviq> Cimi, right, you did have a look at it already, so should be good
<Saviq> Cimi, one thing I still need to fix there is your freakin' highlight ;P
<Cimi> hah
<dednick> Saviq: yeah. i'll take it.
<Saviq> dednick, thanks
 * Saviq thinks anyone who has a devel branch can learn from us juggling 20 branches in a silo :P
<mzanetti> Saviq: I must admit its working out better than I expected indeed ^
<mzanetti> and yes, now it actually feels a devel branch would be a waste of time
<Saviq> mzanetti, if only we used git...
 * mzanetti is still ok with bzr :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, with 7 chained branches
<Saviq> mzanetti, every time i have to touch the bottom one
<mzanetti> ok yeah... that sucks. but would git help there?
<Saviq> mzanetti, it takes me up to 10 minutes to get the other ones remerged
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, it's faster all round, and less conflicts in case of criss-cross and such
<Saviq> mzanetti, I wouldn't actually have to remerge
<mzanetti> hmm ok. bzr does behave weird with merging sometimes
<Saviq> mzanetti, as the top one would get rebased on the previous one, that on the one before etc.
<Saviq> sure, if there's conflicts you need to rebase
<Saviq> but bzr gets awry even if there are none (or well, maybe it's LP's fault actually)
<Saviq> still I'd work 2x fast
<greyback> then 1/2 of us would be out of a job
<greyback> :)
<mzanetti> yeah... not sure if saviq should work even faster
<Saviq> well, just when remerging :P
 * greyback takes away Saviq's QtCreator and hands him sed
<mzanetti> greyback: don't I'm sure he'll find a way to get even more productive with that
<mzanetti> should have been: don't! I'm...
<Saviq> greyback, I'm doing Vim mode in QtC, slows me down enough requiring to type every symbol's first letter twice...
<Saviq> greyback_ you have a slower-down of your own today ;)
<greyback_> don't talk to me
<greyback_> bloody internet today is hopeless
<Saviq> me talking to you on IRC saturates the connection eh?
<greyback_> not just me, mates wit hthe same ISP have found the speed plummeted
<greyback_> it's not funny. During Mumble, I was pinging a server, and mumble was breaking up until I stopped the pinging
<Saviq> ...
<Saviq> Cimi, very first instalment https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/scope-settings/+merge/230182/comments/561558
<Saviq> Cimi, you broke preview opening
<Cimi> "more to come"
<Cimi> hah
<Cimi> sounds like a menace
<Cimi> Saviq, how do I set the focus?
<Saviq> Cimi, .forceActiveFocus()
<Cimi> ah
<Cimi> Saviq, i was doing focus = true
<Saviq> Cimi, not enough, more afternoon reading: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qtquick-input-focus.html ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, it's friday! :D
<dandrader_> Saviq, got a lot of stuff for lp:~unity-team/unity8/seeLessStuckBottom. So I actually made a patch for it. Since that branch is on ~unity-team, can I just push to it and have you review my patch instead? Or you review my patch then I push to it
<Saviq> dandrader_, sure, is fine
<Saviq> Cimi, but please focus on the preview opening
<Saviq> Cimi, that's the biggest issue so far
<Cimi> Saviq, I fixed focus already
<Saviq> sure
<Cimi> Saviq, I am merging horizontal list now (which is just fixing test)
<Saviq> Cimi, yups
<dednick> Saviq: hm. indicator panel doesnt respond when you first boot phone.
<Saviq> dednick, mzanetti reported bug
<Saviq> bug #v
<Saviq> 1357230
<dednick> Saviq: ah
<Saviq> #1357230
<Saviq> bug #1357230
<ubot5> bug 1357230 in Unity 8 "After booting, indicators and launcher can't be pulled in over Greeter" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357230
<Saviq> daaamn ctrl
<mzanetti> dude... you seem to struggle a lot wiht your keyboard lately
<mzanetti> got a new one?
<Saviq> mzanetti, new palm rest, yeah
<mzanetti> heh
<Saviq> the only thing that's not new in this laptop... is the screen I think
<Cimi> Saviq, I have one fail but they all say pass
<Saviq> and well, periphery like memory, ssd, expansion cards
<dednick> hm. why don't we get an active call hint when the greeter is locked...
<dednick> interesting
<Saviq> Cimi, XFAIL?
<Saviq> Cimi, that's expected fail == negative test == pass
<dednick> can't get back to the dialer after lock/unlock phone
<Cimi> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8054471/
<Saviq> Cimi, hah
<Saviq> XPASS  : qmltestrunner::GenericScopeView::test_header_style(Default) 'Could not find the title image.' returned TRUE unexpectedly. ()
<Saviq> Cimi, XPASS is unexpected pass
<Saviq> there's an expectedFail() that doesn't fail in that test
<dednick> mterry: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/dialer-in-greeter/+merge/230362/comments/561563
<Saviq> Cimi, weird, though, they passed fine here after I merged
<mterry> dednick, replied
<dednick> mterry: er, not show the panel?
<dednick> how do we know battery?
<dednick> or time?
<mterry> dednick, only when in call
<mterry> dednick, not normal greeter mode
<dednick> mterry: sorry, i don't get it? in normal greeter mode, we show panel?
<mterry> dednick, again, they may be flexible on it, we can go back to them if we want
<mterry> dednick, yeah we show the panel on the greeter.  But if you're in a call while the greeter is active, we don't show it
<dednick> mterry: i'm pretty sure i'm in greeter on a call, and i can see a panel
<dednick> ah. but cannot drag
<dednick> mterry: is that what you meant?
<mterry> dednick, no
<dednick> mterry: it doesn't show if you have the dialer-app screen up though. but it does in the greeter
<mterry> dednick, right
<mterry> dednick, but with that second branch I linked, you should always be in dialer-app screen when on a call with the greeter active
<dednick> mterry: ah. i didn't see the link.
<dednick> duh
<dednick> well that's fine. if we're always in call then dont need active call hint :)
<Cimi> Saviq, my pc is faster than yours
<Saviq> Cimi, of course it is, I was testing in xvfb
<Cimi> Saviq, I need to add a little wait and it works
<Cimi> of course I am not adding a wait
<Cimi> I want to find what tryCompare to put
<mterry> dednick, yeah hopefully  :)
<Cimi> sth here http://paste.ubuntu.com/8054542/ if you have a clue Saviq
<Cimi> replacing the verify with a tryCompare?
<Saviq> Cimi, no, this is a negative test
<Saviq> Cimi, which means in tryCompare it will pass, too,
<Cimi> Saviq, without a wait(50) before that verify, it fails on my machine
<Cimi> actually before even the verify
<Saviq> Cimi, sure, but that just means you need to wait *before* the findChild
<Cimi> yesh
<Cimi> I put wait(50) here indeed
<Cimi> but I hate wait
<Cimi> can I put sth else?
<Saviq> Cimi, you have a tendency of pasting three lines and expecting people understand what they mean
<Saviq> Cimi, CONTEXT
<Cimi> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8054591/
<Cimi> Saviq, without that wait it XPASS
<Cimi> of course forgot to put data http://paste.ubuntu.com/8054595/
<Saviq> Cimi, that's rather weird, what does console.debug(image) say before the wait()?
<Saviq> and after, for that matter
<Cimi> Saviq, QDEBUG : qmltestrunner::GenericScopeView::test_header_style(Default) qml: QQuickImage(0x303bec0, "titleImage"
<Saviq> Cimi, iiinteresting, I wonder where it finds that image
<Saviq> Cimi, and if you do:
<Saviq> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8054662/
<Saviq> Cimi, can you add onSourceComponentChanged and onStyleChanged in Background.qml
<Saviq> print the values of course
<Cimi> Saviq, with the double print, the second one does is null
<Saviq> Cimi, k, got a diff for you in a mo
<Cimi> Saviq, it can be some async stuff
<Saviq> Cimi, thank you
<Saviq> Cimi, check this out
<Saviq> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8054695/
<Cimi> Saviq, the darkening on the divider should be disabled in overview
<Saviq> Cimi, is it visible there at all?
<Cimi> Saviq, I think it is
<Saviq> Cimi, right, just the highlight
<Saviq> Cimi, the other is made invisible due to showSignatureLine
<Saviq> k will fix
<Cimi> Saviq, I saw a dark line iirc before
<Cimi> I will test later
<Saviq> Cimi, it's inside the divider which is invisible, so that dark line might've been the highlight is all
<mzanetti> mterry: hey, I think this one is ready: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/new-lockscreen-design/+merge/230478
<mterry> mzanetti, ok will review after lunch
<Cimi> Saviq, FAIL!  : qmltestrunner::GenericScopeView::test_header_style(Default) property status
<Cimi>    Actual   (): 1
<Cimi> this is before setting scope though
<Saviq> Cimi, well, yeah, that's the idea
<Saviq> Cimi, you can check on sourceComponent that it's null
<Saviq> Cimi, basically you need to wait for the Background to unload from the previous scope
<Cimi> Saviq, in cleanup?
<Saviq> Cimi, nah, because that's the only test looking at the background
<Saviq> Cimi, so just at the beginning of the test
<Cimi> Saviq, it is not enough
<Cimi> Saviq, despite that, I still have random failures
<Cimi> Saviq, can I put a wait and a fixme?
<Saviq> Cimi, it's not failing on jenkins, so just leave it be
<Saviq> Cimi, does it fail for you under xvfb too?
<Cimi> Saviq, no
<Saviq> Cimi, so yeah, leave it be
<Saviq> Cimi, does it fail in trunk too?
<mterry> mzanetti, can you link me to the visual designs you based new-lockscreen-design off of?
<Cimi> Saviq, wtf: if I run unity8 with run.sh, previews are fine
<Cimi> Saviq, if i run with start unity8-dash BINARY=$PWD/builddir/src/Dash/unity8-dash ARGS=-mousetouch
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, and how's that weird?
<Cimi> the index is not sent
<Saviq> Cimi, run.sh results in system-wide dash being started
<Cimi> oh fuck
<Saviq> Cimi, it's like that since dash-as-app
<Cimi> I had no idea
<Saviq> there's a branch fixing this particular issue https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/tweak-runscript
<Saviq> Cimi, but not ready yet
<Saviq> 'cause run_on_device doesn't work still
<Cimi> Saviq, the index issue is the usual issue with bindings and loader
<Cimi> Saviq, how do we workaround those problem?
<Saviq> Cimi, what's "the usual issue with bindings and loader"?
<Cimi> Saviq, currentIndex can be set from genericScopeView and from inside PrevireListView
<Cimi> where sometimes we had a proxy
<Cimi> basically what happens is that, when you click on an app
<Cimi> 1) this sets the loader property currentIndex to the index of the app
<Saviq> Cimi, not sure what you mean, but if you mean that sedding index doesn't "register"
<Saviq> Cimi, because it's too early
<Cimi> 2) then onLoaded it sets a binding to the item
<Saviq> Cimi, and then it resets to 0 when model is loaded
<Cimi> but inside previewListView, the currentIndex is set to 0
<Cimi> so it loses
<Cimi> Saviq, pretty much
<Cimi> Saviq, how do we deal with this issue?
<Saviq> Cimi, then you need a "init" property in the PreviewListView or something, and a separate property for the initial index
<Saviq> Cimi, and on model loaded you need to set it to that index
<Cimi> I see
<Saviq> Cimi, it's basically a lack in ListView API, it should have an initialIndex property
<Cimi> and inside the listview, currentIndex : root.initialValue
<Cimi> got it
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, something of the sort
<Cimi> thanks
<Saviq> Cimi, reviewed, only tests left
<Cimi> Saviq, ok, monday :P
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, if you can fix the previews folks would be happy monday morning though
<Cimi> Saviq, yeah
<Cimi> Saviq, but your review seems long
<Cimi> and I am frankly tired
<Saviq> Cimi, tired is a state of mind ;)
<Cimi> started quite early today too
<Cimi> hah
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, ok, not a huge issue when you know about it
<Cimi> Saviq, on model loaded?
<Cimi> how?
<Saviq> Cimi, onCountChanged > 0 probably
<Saviq> Cimi, or > initialIndex for that matter
<Saviq> Cimi, or onModelChanged can be enough
<Cimi> Saviq, countChanged
<Saviq> mterry, can I ask you for a blind ACK on https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-notification-indicator-title/+merge/230971
<Saviq> mterry, just look at your phone ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8055088/
<Cimi> that seems to work
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, good enough
<Cimi> Saviq, onModelChanged is too early
<Saviq> Cimi, it's kinda wasteful 'cause it will load the first delegate and destroy it straight away
<Cimi> Saviq, onCount works
<mterry> Saviq, done
<Saviq> Cimi, but what can you do...
<Saviq> mterry, tx
<Saviq> mterry, could use a less blind one of https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-horizontal-list-activation/+merge/230985 if you're up for it (and MacSlow isn't in the middle of it already?)
<Cimi> Saviq, https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-12576 ?
<MacSlow> Saviq, mterry: I'm not on that one
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, that assumes that model is static
<Cimi> Saviq, in fact I tried and not works
<Saviq> Cimi, if it's assigned anywhere after onCompleted, you're screwed
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, it wouldn't
<mterry> Saviq, sure I can look
<Saviq> Cimi, 'cause it's reset on model change (for good reasons)
<Cimi> Saviq, ok I should have fixed also no overview in settings
<Cimi> Saviq, next week cosmetic changes, but functionality is there
<Saviq> Cimi, coolz, thanks, have a good weekend
<Cimi> Saviq, when you arrive monday?
<Saviq> Cimi, I'm in Sunday night
<mterry> Saviq, how come tryGenericScopeView gives an empty view?  (or is that something on my end?)
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, there's no scope by default
<Cimi> mterry, I fixed that in scope settings branch
<Saviq> Cimi, sounds like maybe why the test started failing? ;)
<mterry> Saviq, Cimi: thankks
<Saviq> mterry, we generally do tryDash to get a more complete experience
<Cimi> Saviq, I tried removing that
<Cimi> Saviq, it doesn't make difference
<Cimi> Saviq, I'll fix your review things then pop in to the office
<Cimi> better to skip rush hour if I can
<Saviq> Cimi, I imagine we'll be quite busy (there's actually a schedule!)
<Saviq> Cimi, but yeah, see you there
<Cimi> ah!
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> Saviq, are we putting the latest revisions on silo 17?
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, I'll rebuild it soon
<Saviq> Cimi, will just land already approved stuff through 18 first
<Saviq> in an effort to get green CI again...
 * greyback_ eow
<greyback_> o/
<Saviq> facundobatista, can you top-ack https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity-scope-scopes/fix-overview-search-mapping/+merge/230966 please?
<facundobatista> Saviq, with top-ack you mean approve the merge proposal?
<Saviq> facundobatista, yup :)
<facundobatista> Saviq, I can't
<Saviq> facundobatista, right, though so, will find another victim, thank you :)
<facundobatista> (don't have launchpad permissions to do it)
<Saviq> mzanetti, did you resolve the hang on run_on_device ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, not resolve... I commented away the -jsdebugger arg
<Saviq> ah that
<MacSlow> mterry, btw that's the branch (lp:~macslow/unity-notifications/fix-1354406), which will allow exposing a notification's triggering app-name on the renderer-side. This is just the backend-portion needed to fix LP: #1354406. Adding the frontend (renderer) bits is very easy once this landed.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1354406 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "PIN-locked phone becomes unresponsive after simultaneous alarms" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1354406
<MacSlow> mterry, should that turn out to be needed, I can provide that too
<mterry> MacSlow, yeah if we implement it like design wants, we'll need that on frontend
<Saviq> mterry, did you see bug #1357230 btw?
<ubot5> bug 1357230 in Unity 8 "After booting, indicators and launcher can't be pulled in over Greeter" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357230
<mterry> Saviq, working on it right now, I think it's because LightDM.Greeter.authenticated is nonNOTIFYable
<Saviq> mterry, ktx, just wanted to make sure it's on your radar
#ubuntu-unity 2014-08-16
<cwayne> Saviq: is silo 18 just silo 17 minus settings?
<cwayne> nope, dont even know why i thought that...
<Saviq> cwayne, minus a few other things, basically 18 is a subset of 17 that I could land already
<Saviq> but qtcreator plugin failed adt, so we're screwed :|
<cwayne_> argh what happened to the network indicator
<MaxSan> Hey folks
<MaxSan> I have an issue where one accout wont boot unity. It just sort of stops and all I can see in my desktop background
<MaxSan> I can boot up a guest user np
<MaxSan> i have tried clearing the ~/.cache from that user, same result
<MaxSan> Anyone any other suggestions
<Darth-Apple> I had that problem and cleared the .compiz-1 directory, but that might not fix your problem if it's something different
<Darth-Apple> I did a custom compile, so I was taking risks :P
<MaxSan> I have a custom compile too to force icons in the tray
<Darth-Apple> Maybe try deleting .compiz-1 from your home directory?
<MaxSan> many apps I have depend on it so
<Darth-Apple> That's what had fixed it for me
<MaxSan> Il give it a shot :)
<Darth-Apple> Not sure what that will do as far as your custom compile though
<Darth-Apple> Back it up first :P
<MaxSan> will do
<MaxSan> only one way to find out lol
<MaxSan> hmmm
<MaxSan> yeh so it totall breaks mah ui
<MaxSan> interesting.
<Darth-Apple> Still not working?
<MaxSan> Darth-Apple: it reset all my custom settings which are highly required
<MaxSan> its a yoga 2 pro
<MaxSan> so needs a *lot* of messing about with to make work properly
<Darth-Apple> Ah
<Darth-Apple> Not sure what the problem could be, if it were me, I'd probably just attempt a recompile
<MaxSan> before 14.04 monitor was constantly  switched off when you boot it up lol
<MaxSan> yee maybe
<Darth-Apple> But that'd reset the settings as well
<Cimi> Saviq, I still have the feeling scope settings are not working...
<Cimi> did the fix land?
<Saviq> Cimi, which fix where?
<Cimi> Saviq, for unity api
<Cimi> Saviq, I tried landing 17
<Cimi> Saviq, I change settings and still doesn't seem to apply...
<Saviq> Cimi, ah, I didn't know about this
<Saviq> Cimi, do you know if https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/unity-scopes-api/qsettings/+merge/230816 was supposed to fix this?
<Cimi> Saviq, I am not aware
<Cimi> Saviq, could also be https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/unity-scopes-api/location-setting/+merge/230693
<Cimi> Saviq, actually, I believe is https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/unity-scopes-shell/location-setting/+merge/230694
<Saviq> Cimi, ah, that makes more sense
<Saviq> Cimi, but I'm afraid we can't merge just this one, I'll have to talk to the guys Monday morning to find out all the required bits'n'bobs
<Cimi> Saviq, also, I found a bug on scope settings
<Cimi> Saviq, and one for heade customisation
<Cimi> Saviq, scope settings - can't go back from scope previews in dash overview
<Cimi> Saviq, header customisation - something is wrong in overview previews
<Cimi> the lightgrey divider looks weird
<Saviq> Cimi, that's known
<Saviq> Cimi, and not related to customs
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, rather to the lack of the proper thin divider in the SDK still
<Saviq> Cimi, settings → sounds like you need to put SubPageLoader into overview I'd say
<Cimi> Saviq, I am looking at the code now
<Saviq> Cimi, or
<Saviq> Cimi, have your weekend
<Cimi> there is previewlistview here indeed
<Cimi> can be fixed easily I think
<Cimi> Saviq, ok pushed the fix, catch you later/monday
<Cimi> have safe flights tomorrow
#ubuntu-unity 2014-08-17
<Cimi> Saviq, no idea what happens here... I branch infographics, merge trunk, removes lots of stuff under debian and not only
<Cimi> Saviq, we can have look in next days
#ubuntu-unity 2015-08-10
<tsdgeos> cimi: greyback: so i guess we have to create a trunk for vivid-overlay and a trunk for wily for unity8 given how the stack below us is splitting into the same, no?
<tsdgeos> cimi: greyback: unfortunately we need an answer "now" since otherwise pstolowski can't land stuff
<greyback> tsdgeos: qtmir hasn't changed yet, if that's the part of the stack you're referring to
<cimi> :/
<tsdgeos> greyback: no, i mean all the unity-* stuff
<cimi> saviq and mzanetti wanted to avoid that
<pstolowski> greyback, no, just scopes stuff and plugin
<pstolowski> cimi, we all wanted to, but i'm not sure how it is possible
<greyback> pstolowski: the code will be the same, it's just the ABI of the binaries will be different, yeah?
<pstolowski> cimi, here is what i get when trying to land just vivid overlay https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/dashboard.html#?q=ubuntu%2Flanding-005
<greyback> but the binary lib names will need to be different
<pstolowski> greyback, yes, and it will affect deb packaging (debian/control)
<greyback> pstolowski: why?
<pstolowski> greyback, package names need to reflect that change afaik
<greyback> pstolowski: if that's the case, then the whole stack will have to split. We're going to version the ABI in the package name? I would have expected the version string to be more relevant there
<greyback> I'm beginning to to think the way of dealing with upstream code might work - 1 upstream branch, branched for each release. then as many packaging branches as we need to deal with ABI stuff
<pstolowski> greyback, isn't it essentially the same as what we get with 2 trunks?
<pstolowski> greyback, ah, ok got you
<greyback> pstolowski: I don't like the phrase "2 trunks" :)
<pstolowski> greyback, i know, that's a synonym of pain
<pstolowski> greyback, in any case... we need a solution fast, ota is really close :/
<tsdgeos> so
<tsdgeos> do we go that way? or anyone wants to call on the phone michael or saviq and annoy them with this?
<greyback> pstolowski: so I believe you can fix your build with https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity8/changelog-update-gcc5/+merge/266861
<greyback> tsdgeos: I think we should just focus on landing for vivid+overlay, until all this mess is understood
<tsdgeos> greyback: so you want lp:unity8 to be basically vivid-overlay targettd instead of wily?
<greyback> that goes against the "land in devel first" thing though, so need to check with CI folk it's acceptable
<pstolowski> greyback, we want to land vivid only atm
<greyback> ok
<greyback> tsdgeos: I think that's the route of least difficulty for now
<tsdgeos> i'm fine with that
<tsdgeos> but pstolowski says debian stuff complains about version numbers being smaller
<tsdgeos> since if we do a vivid overlay landing only it creates 15.04 vs 15.10 or something
<tsdgeos> greyback: does the branch you pointed help with that?
<pstolowski> it'll still complain about 15.10 there i think
<greyback> pstolowski: I used that in my silo 19, and it kept the train quiet
<greyback> reason is that there's the added changelog entry in the release branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/wily/unity8/wily
<pstolowski> hmm
<pstolowski> greyback, but if it works, this will update changelog with 'vivid' entry, in trunk. that's going to create problems, no?
<greyback> I think if we sync that back to trunk, we should be ok. That's what my branch above does
<greyback> pstolowski: frankly, I don't care about wily that much right now
<pstolowski> ah, ok
<greyback> we're landing something newer anyway, so the old version isn't so useful then
<greyback> pstolowski: can you try adding that branch to your silo, and see if the train is happy?
<pstolowski> greyback, ok
<greyback> pstolowski: thanks
<pstolowski> greyback, i presume the other silo we have which has this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/dash_activation_no_special_casing/+merge/264024 doesn't need it, because tsdgeos bumped unity8 version?
<greyback> pstolowski: it might, as it appears bzr compares the version strings before merging
<greyback> pstolowski: but if one lands, then this trouble should go away
<tsdgeos> yeah let's go that way for now
<tsdgeos> and see how to "fix it properly" later
<tsdgeos> i guess
<greyback> yeah. It'll have our trunk tied to vivid+overlay. We can probably do a sync release to wily if the underlying packaging is unchanged. But if it is changed, we've work to do
<pstolowski> allright
<cimi> greyback, tsdgeos we can do like uitk they have staging
<tsdgeos> cimi: that doesn't help in this regard
<tsdgeos> the problem we have is that we'll eventually need two branches because the dependencie names are going to change
<tsdgeos> or that's what i understood
<greyback> tsdgeos: what i do know for sure is, since gcc5 changes ABI, the library so version should be different between wily (gcc5) & vivid (gcc4.9)
<greyback> I am still not clear on why that demands a different package name though, I need to think more perhaps
<tsdgeos> greyback: the thing is, since we don't maitain soversion
<tsdgeos> we need different package names
<tsdgeos> or bump the one in wily by 100
<tsdgeos> so that if we need to break the soversion again in vivid we don't end up on one that we used already for wily
<pstolowski> greyback, i think just the version number doesn't prevent stuff from breaking, i think we need libfoo3 to become libfoo4 etc
<tsdgeos> am i making sense?
<greyback> pstolowski: yeah I think you're right
<greyback> tsdgeos: yep
<greyback> I'd most like lp:unity8 to be development trunk. We branch off that for each wily release. Then we cherry-pick from those branches for vivid+overlay, merging a vivid branch to downgrade dependencies
<tsdgeos> greyback: so 3 branches in maintaince at a time?
<tsdgeos> at least
<tsdgeos> "development", "unstable release" and "vivid+overlay"
<greyback> tsdgeos: effectively. With devel having the least maintenance burden naturally
<tsdgeos> right
<pstolowski> greyback, still fails https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/dashboard.html#?q=ubuntu%2Flanding-005
<pstolowski> greyback, the problem is with 15.04... vs 15.10.. version string
<pstolowski> greyback, so i solved similar issue for my branches by manually changing the topmost changelog entry to say 15.04, vivid in my 15.04-trunks
<greyback> pstolowski: hmmm, I dislike having to do that tho
<pstolowski> greyback, the only 'workaround' is to bump the real package version number, but that hides the problem
<pstolowski> greyback, or maybe not if you don't care about wily and the fact, that landing with vivid changelog entry in trunk is ok for now... i don't know tbh
<greyback> pstolowski: bumping the version number is ok IMO
<greyback> we shouldn't have this problem again any time soon
<pstolowski> greyback, ok.. as i mentioned earlier we do this in silo 27 already, bumping unity8 to 8.11
<greyback> pstolowski: yeah, I'm ok with that
<greyback> go for it
<pstolowski> greyback, ok, in that case your gcc5 branch my not be needed if we rebuild and land our two silos in correct order
<greyback> pstolowski: yeah, I'll drop it since you'll have everything fixed for me :)
 * pstolowski wishes he can focus on real coding
<pstolowski> sil2100, hey, i've just discussed with greyback and tsdgeos above about how to land ota features in vivid overlay only for now in unity8; they will keep one trunk for the time being
<greyback> we will work out a more comprehensive landing strategy,  but for now we want to land stuff for vivid+overlay
<sil2100> greyback, pstolowski: is unity8 still able to dual-land?
<greyback> sil2100: we don't think so, as it depends on so many libraries which presumably will have to change their package names to reflect the ABI change
<tsdgeos> damnit i cant' get untiy8 to crash on the desktop anymore as it was crashing 15 min ago
 * tsdgeos puzzled
<pstolowski> sil2100, yes, as greyback says. we have changes in shell plugin and unity-api which need changing for gcc5 symbols changes (+ packaging changes)
<pstolowski> sil2100, and this goes further down to mediascanner lib
<pstolowski> sil2100, i
<pstolowski> sil2100, i've separate trunks for 15.04 for these projects
<sil2100> hmmm
<dandrader> greyback_, do you know where's the bug we have about supporting apps preferred orientation?
<dandrader> greyback_, ie, an app telling us the orientation it would like to be in at runtime
<dandrader> greyback_, I recall we had a bug about it but could not find it
<greyback_> dandrader: I think this is all we've got https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1379777
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1379777 in Ubuntu UX "[Orientation] Allow applications to specify the orientations supported" [High,Fix released]
<greyback_> which links to https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1382209
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1382209 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "[Enhancement] Add an API to lock surface orientation" [Undecided,New]
<greyback_> which shows the mir work is done at least
<dandrader> hmmm
<dandrader> I'm asking this because of the last comment in https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1379777
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1379777 in Ubuntu UX "[Orientation] Allow applications to specify the orientations supported" [High,Fix released]
<dandrader> greyback_, would like to point that person to the "set runtime preferred orientation" bug
<dandrader> greyback_, so maybe we can use https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1382209 for it
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1382209 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "[Enhancement] Add an API to lock surface orientation" [Undecided,New]
<greyback_> dandrader: be nicer, explain how he can use the flag in the desktop file for now, and we intend to support that mir surface flag soon
<greyback_> as he's doing all the rotation work manually it appears
<dandrader> greyback_, that person is already using the desktop file parameter
<greyback_> dandrader: but is she using it correctly?
<dandrader> greyback_, she's is locking to some orientation in the desktop file and rotating the ui internally according it the user's preference. so what she wants is the runtime preferred orientation. not the list of supported ones (from the desktop file)
<tsdgeos> dandrader: do you know the command line to start unity8 on the phone manually?
<greyback_> MIR_SERVER_NAME=session-0 \
<greyback_> MIR_SOCKET=/run/mir_socket QT_QPA_PLATFORM=mirserver  /usr/bin/unity8
<greyback_> tsdgeos: ^^
<greyback_> dandrader: ok I understand
<greyback_> dandrader: yeah, point her to bug 1379777 (I renamed it to be more clear)
<ubot5> bug 1379777 in Ubuntu UX "[Orientation] Allow applications to specify the orientations supported" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379777
<tsdgeos> tx
<dandrader> greyback_, do you understand why it failed? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12048029/
<dandrader> greyback_, is it the weird path to the desktop file?
<greyback_> dandrader: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtmir/fix-desktop_file_hint/+merge/267504
<dandrader> greyback_, was doing "qmlscene foo.qml --desktop_file_hint=[...]"
<dandrader> greyback_, yeah, I'm testing that
<dandrader> greyback_, get this failure with or without it
<greyback_> dandrader: the ".desktop" has been removed from the path in the second line of that log
<greyback_> my patch was supposed to prevent that happening
<dandrader> greyback_, the problem is the path
<greyback_> dandrader: why?
<dandrader> greyback_, passing something simpler like --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/dialer-app.desktop works
<greyback_> we're not imposing the xdg standard paths
<greyback_> in the desktop_file_hint stuff
<greyback_> ok, I'll revisit
<dandrader> greyback_, as far as I understood your patch is just a cosmetic change. doesn't change any behavior, or does it?
<dandrader> (ie, fixes some sneaky bug caused by the inplace modification of that string)
<greyback_> dandrader: bug was the QString::remove() actually alters the string, so we were always removing the ".desktop" from the path, before checking is it exists.
<greyback_> instead I split the string into a string list, then removed ".desktop" from the last one. That will leave the original path untouched
<greyback_> s/is/does/
<greyback_> I'll try figure out why your longer path fails
<dandrader> greyback_, as I posted on the MP, I didn't spot any behavioral change with this patch. so approved
<dandrader> (as in no regressions)
<greyback_> dandrader: well while I'm at it, I'll try fix your problem too
<dandrader> ltinkl, about your "Use QFile::encodeName(file) and theme.toUtf8().constData()"  comment
<ltinkl> dandrader, yes
<dandrader> ltinkl, the theme string is also used to build the full file path. So no sense in making it utf8
<dandrader> ltinkl, so what you would like me to use instead?
<dandrader> ltinkl, ie, theme will be directory name
<ltinkl> dandrader, do you have a link handy to the comment? can't find the code now
<dandrader> ltinkl, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/mousePointer/+merge/266919
<dandrader> and QFile::encodeName feels a bit like overkill. All I want is plain ASCII chars
<dandrader> but it kinda makes sense, so I won't oppose using it
<ltinkl> dandrader, so if I have a custom cursor theme in my home directory (/home/lukáš/.icons) it won't break? :)
<ltinkl> dandrader, it will imo
<ltinkl> dandrader, and if the theme name is used to build up the path, then QFile::encodeName() too
<ltinkl> dandrader, using UTF8 user names is perfectly legal
<dandrader> ltinkl, it's blasphemous!
<dandrader> :)
<ltinkl> dandrader, sad story tho, a lot of SW breaks with it but we don't want it, don't we? :)
<dandrader> ltinkl, done
<ltinkl> dandrader, cool, so when are native cursors coming to Mir itself?
 * ltinkl brb
<dandrader> ltinkl, already has it. problem is that it's not easy to manipulate it from untiy8/qtmir at the moment. it misses all the nice context information you get by having it as a qml item inside unity8's scene
<dandrader> ltinkl, but we will change qtmir's implementation to use it once it's as flexible as we need it to
<dandrader> ltinkl, eg: it's completely oblivious to unity8 scene rotation for instance
<ltinkl> dandrader, https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/globalshortcuts/+merge/267188/comments/671668 any idea there?
<dandrader> ltinkl, a Loader is a FocusScope
<dandrader> ltinkl, so It might just be a matter of setting "focus = true" on that dialog loader
<ltinkl> dandrader, tried that and many other things actually :)
<ltinkl> dandrader, it just won't work
<dandrader> ltinkl, and having "focus: true" on the dialog as well
<ltinkl> dandrader, yup, that too
<dandrader> ltinkl, ok. I'll investigate it then
<ltinkl> dandrader, thanks
<dandrader> ltinkl, by the way, having that many event filters attached to the window does scare me a bit. it might impact performance
<ltinkl> dandrader, ye... I'll think of consolidating them somehow
<dandrader> as each GlobalShortcut item is a separate window event filter
<ltinkl> wait
<ltinkl> dandrader, it isn't
<ltinkl> dandrader, there's just one in GlobalShortcutRegistry::eventFilter
<dandrader> hmm
<ltinkl> I made it that way exactly for this reason
<a1fa> greyback_:
<a1fa> you here?
<a1fa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1483014
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1483014 in Unity "Unity Launcher and Terminal Windows" [Undecided,New]
<greyback_> a1fa: I've replied, I asked for more info about your physical setup would be useful
<a1fa> i did not see
<greyback_> F5 should show it
<a1fa> refresh? i still dont see any updates
<a1fa> were you able to replicate the bug? i found a way to replicate it everytime
<a1fa> ok i see it now
<a1fa> :)
<a1fa> wrote 2 minutes ago :)
<greyback_> a1fa: ok good
<a1fa> i'm at work at the moment. is there a way to dump apport info into a file ?
<greyback_> a1fa: that doesn't appear to be possible, sorry
<a1fa> do you need my Xorg.conf?
<greyback_> a1fa: yes, I can reproduce it
<a1fa> awesome!
<greyback_> a1fa: good instructions
<a1fa> hopefully it is not driver-specific
<greyback_> I'm using intel
<greyback_> it does smell of a unity bug
<a1fa> i started trying to break it, because it was happening once in a while and i dont know what i did
<a1fa> so i started paying attention to my clicks, and bam
<a1fa> it also happens with TAB
<a1fa> TAB show desktop
<a1fa> ALT=TAB
<greyback_> for some reason that window becomes invisible, and on selecting it, unity doesn't figure out it's been made visible and so should draw decorations
<ltinkl> dandrader|afk, addressed your comments in the globalshortcuts MP
<greyback_> dandrader|afk: weird thing, desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.clock/3.4.305/share/applications/ubuntu-clock-app.desktop works for me, but not with gallery. Very odd...
<greyback_> aha, gallery-app.desktop" is not valid - check its syntax, and that the binary specified by the Exec line is installed!
<greyback_> the Exec line points to a binary with relative path, which gdk not happy about
<greyback_> that's a different issue
<dandrader> greyback_, ah, ok
<ltinkl> dandrader, onLogoutReady fixed too
<josharenson> ted: Do you know how processes are killed by the OOM Killer when the scores are tied? (re: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-app-launch/+bug/1478853/comments/10)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1478853 in ubuntu-app-launch (Ubuntu) "OOM scoring kills the browser's render process while the browser is running" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ted> josharenson, It is not simple, but usually by memory size.
<ted> There are things like last used CPU and stuff in there as well.
<josharenson> ted: thats what I figured, wish it took into account when the app was last focused too
<josharenson> seems like it could be helpful w/ the bug
<ted> josharenson, In general, last focused and last CPU are roughly the same.
<josharenson> ted: ah ok
<ted> It can't use CPU when not focused.
#ubuntu-unity 2015-08-11
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: do you have a sec?
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, ye sure
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> will come to you in a bit
<tsdgeos> sorry :D
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: you've got mail
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, got it
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: please uncompress
<tsdgeos> run qmake && make in the ManglingImport folder
<tsdgeos> and then from the root run
<tsdgeos>  qmlscene -I . main.qml
<tsdgeos> both with the Image { } from MySingleton commented and not commented
<tsdgeos> i think both show bugs :D
<tsdgeos> but i'd like you to have a look at all the code and tell me what you think before i convince you
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, convince of what? :)
<tsdgeos> that it's a bug in both cases (two different bugs)
<ltinkl> ah
<ltinkl> I get "QML Image: Cannot open ..." in both cases
<tsdgeos> that's not the bug
<tsdgeos> read the code please
<tsdgeos> though you're doing it wrong
<tsdgeos> if you comment the Image  {} from MySingleton you should not be getting that
<tsdgeos> but
<tsdgeos> $ qmlscene -I . main.qml
<tsdgeos> Ignoring the url you set to  QUrl( "file:///home/tsdgeos_work/extendedTypeBug/RegularImage" )
<tsdgeos> Ignoring the url you set to  QUrl( "file:///home/tsdgeos_work/extendedTypeBug/thisShouldBeIgnoredByImport" )
<tsdgeos> qml: MoMoMoMo MoMoMoMo
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: do you get that?
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, yup I'm getting qml: MoMoMoMo MoMoMoMo
<tsdgeos> and if you uncomment the image
<tsdgeos> you get the "cannot open" variant
<tsdgeos> right?
<ltinkl> yup
<tsdgeos> do you agree that both behaviours are wrong?
<ltinkl> not sure, it's either getting the image from the C++ plugin or from the Image QML class right?
<tsdgeos> the problem is
<tsdgeos> that if the singleton loads an image
<tsdgeos> the qmlRegisterExtendedType that gets loaded later is ignored
<tsdgeos> that's problem A
<tsdgeos> problem B is
<tsdgeos> if the singleton is not loading the image
<tsdgeos> the loading of ManglingImport in MyItem.qmll viralizes to the Image in main.qml that knows nothing about such import
<ltinkl> problem A - perhaps it's designed that way, so that QML imports get precedence over C++ imports
<ltinkl> problem B - ye, I get that, this is eird
<ltinkl> w
<ltinkl> but understandable imho, you're extending the QQuickimageBase, so basically Image is no longer the one shipped by Qt but your provided by the plugin
<ltinkl> no matter where you import it
<ltinkl> so once you import it, there's no going back to the original Image imo
<ltinkl> how would QML know then which one to use?
<tsdgeos> because it knows
<tsdgeos> it has different metaobjects
<tsdgeos> for different imports
<tsdgeos> i.e. the image of 2.0 is different from the image of 2.4
<tsdgeos> it has a different metaobject *
<tsdgeos> they just need to also extend that for extended stuff
<tsdgeos> i agree it's hard
<tsdgeos> but not undoable
<tsdgeos> and A it can't be designed that way
<tsdgeos> it's a oversight i'd say that they forgot about it
<tsdgeos> anyway will file two bugs and see what happens
<tsdgeos> BTW A+QMLcache is what is making us crash in unity8 some cases
<ltinkl> aha I see
<ltinkl> ye definitely ask those 2 basic questions (bug reports) and see what they have to say
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: greyback landed something so you need to rebuild the silo
<greyback> and hopefully there's no conflicts
<tsdgeos> greyback: can you do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/workaround_qt47709/+merge/267647 ?
<greyback> tsdgeos: lgtm
<tsdgeos> greyback: i think the last landing makes a test crash
<tsdgeos> let me confirm
<greyback> tsdgeos: which test?
<tsdgeos> LauncherModelTest
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12055032/
<tsdgeos> not sure if it's new though
<tsdgeos> how nice would be to have cI back ...
<greyback> hmm, that's an old one
<greyback> somehow has resurfaced
<greyback> I recall there were times "app" was null
<greyback> which didn't make sense
<tsdgeos> greyback: do i open a bug? assign it to who?
<greyback> tsdgeos: open bug anyway, will give it to dandrader
<tsdgeos> isn't he off for like the next two weeks?
<greyback> I *think* that's from tomorrow
<tsdgeos> oki
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, rebuilding
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, have you found anything about the error i had?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: hadn't had time to test, promise first thing after lunch
<tsdgeos> lunch now!
<tsdgeos> greyback: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1483675
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1483675 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "testLauncherModel crashes" [Undecided,New]
<greyback> ta
<tsdgeos> dandrader: vivid or wily?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, vivid
<tsdgeos> dandrader: weird, dist-upgraded?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yes
 * tsdgeos scratches head
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: you mentioned some issues with the silos not installing properly
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: what do i do to fix it? or should work?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yeah, you need to make sure you get versions from the silos
<tsdgeos> oki
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, apt-cache policy <foo> for every package
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, then apt-get install foo=<version> using versions from ppa if needed
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, but i'm still battling with silo 4. rebuilt failed
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, looks like something landed also in unity api, so rebuilding
<tsdgeos> k
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i guesswe need that rebuild
<tsdgeos> i'm getting
<tsdgeos> [1439298272.585212] <ERROR> mircommon: Caught exception at Mir/EGL driver boundary (in queueBuffer): /build/mir-VroDxW/mir-0.14.0+15.04.20150722/src/client/rpc/stream_socket_transport.cpp(168): Throw in function virtual void mir::client::rpc::StreamSocketTransport::send_m
<tsdgeos> essage(const std::vector<unsigned char>&, const std::vector<mir::Fd>&)^M
<tsdgeos> and unity8 restarts/crashes
<tsdgeos> let me try to see on the desktop
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: yeah can reproduce this Playlist thing on the desktop, investigating
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ok
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: pushed a change, sorry
<pstolowski> ok
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, only unity8?
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> how do i test it, the music scope was empty
<tsdgeos> am i supposed to get something?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, do you have local music?
<tsdgeos> pfff
<tsdgeos> probably not
<pstolowski> phew
<tsdgeos> i mean i do have it
<tsdgeos> but not where media-scanner wants it i guess
<tsdgeos> i'll copy some stuff to ~/Music
<tsdgeos> is it?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yes
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, then go to Tracks department in My Music
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> hmm wait
<tsdgeos> i do actually have stuff in ~/Music
<tsdgeos> Caught an error from create_query(): unity::scopes::MiddlewareException: unity::ResourceException: RegistryObject::ScopeProcess::exec(): exec aborted. Scope: "mediascanner-music" took longer than 4000 ms to start.
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ↑ ?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, do you have all the versions from ppa? including mediascanner2.0 and unity-scope-mediascanner2?
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12055524/
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, hmm. need to wait for rebuild. what phone image do you have?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: this is on the pc
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: on the phone can't test because the mir crash/restart
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ah... i can't test on the PC ;)
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, waiting for the build, will check on the phone
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> i'll uninstall the stuff from the PC
<tsdgeos> and do something else while waiting for the rebuild :)
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, keep fingers crossed for the build if your hands are free ;)
<tsdgeos> he he
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, can you check if https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/dash_activation_no_special_casing/+merge/264024 merges ok with trunk?
<tsdgeos> hmm
<tsdgeos> it should
<tsdgeos> let me check
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: yeah merges fine here
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ok thanks
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, silo 4 built
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: cool
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: seems to "do things" :D
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: if i play the first track is it supposed to play the next?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, only if from same album
<tsdgeos> ok
 * tsdgeos waits 2:20
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, does it integrate with indicator?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: not yet, jhodapp said he wanted to wait for something that used it to enable it
<tsdgeos> or that's what i understood
<tsdgeos> doesn't seem the play next song worked
<tsdgeos> let me add some console.log
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, correct
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: so silo 4
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, silo 4?
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: if you join it with silo 38 has a somewhat working audio card support on the dash
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, oh very nice
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, thanks
<tsdgeos> for some reason playing the first time fails
<tsdgeos> you have to play twice
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, so I assume you can't land silo 4 until the indicator controls work?
<tsdgeos> and the playlists don't work either
<tsdgeos> but not sure whose fault it is
<tsdgeos> debugging a bit
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: correct
<pstolowski> jhodapp, also we need to wait for silo 27 to land and then rebuild
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, let me give you a Test.qml file that you can use to compare things against
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, last time i checked with scopes-client it was exposing playlists as expected. perhaps we have a mismatch in names or something trivial like that somewhere
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i mean between dash and scope
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, alright, shared with you on google drive
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: sure, also debugging that
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, just use qmlscene Test.qml --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/mediaplayer-app.desktop
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, and make sure to change the sources listed in there to ones you have on your test device
<tsdgeos> k tx
<jhodapp> *music sources
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: yeah looks good, seems i'm losing it somehow at some point
<tsdgeos> booo me
<tsdgeos> you can't obviously store an array in a url :D
<pstolowski> boo
<tsdgeos> if the sdk wasn't overflowing us with warnings
<tsdgeos> maybe even the qml interpreter told me
<tsdgeos> at some stage
<tsdgeos> also the song i'm trying is longer that it says it is?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: 2:47 vs 2:45 ?
<tsdgeos> wooo, works :)
<pstolowski> \o/
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, afaik the duration is read from mp3 tags or some such, may not be precise?
<tsdgeos> may be
<pstolowski> alecu, ^^^
<tsdgeos> the file doesn't seem to have that in the tags
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12056055/
<alecu> pstolowski: is that inline playback?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, hmm in any case this is what mediascanner backend tells me. probably it gets it from gstreamer
<pstolowski> alecu, yes
<alecu> pstolowski: what's the silo number?
<alecu> pstolowski: wonderful
<pstolowski> alecu, 4 + 38. but indicator intergation is not enabled yet
<tsdgeos> it's pretty nifty going back and forth
<tsdgeos> and still works :D
<tsdgeos> even on the album preview
<tsdgeos> even if you played it from the tracks list
<tsdgeos> cool
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: the debug is weird
<tsdgeos> the first time i add things to the playlist i have
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12056136/
<tsdgeos> while the second i have
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12056137/
<tsdgeos> but i'm passing the urls the same way
<tsdgeos> let me console.log them
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: can it be that addSources to a playlist are ignored if it's not part of a player?
<tsdgeos> that may explain why the second time works
 * tsdgeos tries
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, yes there's a possible bug in the QDeclarativePlaylist impl
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, let me get back to you in a little bit, on a hangout
<tsdgeos> yeah i sthat
<tsdgeos> i guess i can workaround it in my code easily
<tsdgeos> i mean i just did
<tsdgeos> but would make sense fixing it anyhow
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: can you rebuild the silo so that it includes the two last fixes i made?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: unity8
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ok
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, yes indeed, there will be several bugs to fix
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, can you file that bug against qtmultimedia-opensource-src package?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, rebuilding
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmultimedia-opensource-src/+bug/1483806
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1483806 in qtmultimedia-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "addSource to a Playlist are ignored if it's not part of a player" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: cool
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, thanks!
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, oh right, yes it clears the playlist when it attaches to a player
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, I didn't realize that's what you were trying to do...this is on purpose
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> it's not a big thing i just did it the other way around
<jhodapp> well actually no this is a valid bug, nm
<tsdgeos> but if that's the behaviour, make sure it's documented :D
 * tsdgeos eods
<jhodapp> it will clear any existing playlist attached to the player
<pstolowski> davmor2, does silo 27 work for you now?
<davmor2> pstolowski: I'm on another silo currently will return to that after
<pstolowski> davmor2, ok
<pstolowski> anyway, eod. cu
<dandrader> josharenson, ping
<josharenson> dandrader: pong
<dandrader> When I run "make tryWideView" all users have a "Tap do unlock" button. Some of them should display a text entry for instance, for typing the password
 * josharenson runs that test
<dandrader> josharenson, do you know what's wrong there (with the mocks most likely)
<dandrader> ?
<josharenson> sorry didn't have a good build, compiling now
<josharenson> dandrader: ah I see. Nothing happens when you "tap to unlock" but there should be a text box, yes?
<josharenson> does it hang for you?
<dandrader> josharenson, yeah, nothing happens.
<josharenson> looking into it, either a problem with the mock, or the wrong lib is being loaded in the test I would imagine
<dandrader> josharenson, The "Has Password" user should naturally display a message box for typing the password, for instance
<dandrader> josharenson, I wanted to debug that login message box and because of this bug in the test there's no easy way to do so :/
<josharenson> dandrader: ok, give me a few, I'll ping you when I find something
<dandrader> josharenson, hey
<josharenson> dandrader: hi
<dandrader> josharenson, does PhysicalKeysMapper have some logic to ensure you don't change the volume while your'
<dandrader> josharenson,  you're pressing the volume keys to get a screenshot?
<josharenson> dandrader: it should, saviq/I fixed that a while ago I thought
<josharenson> dandrader: I honestly don't remember what the exact solution ended up being, I'd have to look at it
<dandrader> josharenson, we just don't have a test guarding this feature
<josharenson> dandrader: I could swear I wrote some... let me look
<dandrader> josharenson, I bet https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/globalshortcuts/+merge/267188 will inadvertently break it
<josharenson> dandrader: I see. Either that code needs logic to handle not showing volume notifications, or it needs to let volume key events through, which is a bad idea
<dandrader> josharenson, just commented there that it might break this behavior
<josharenson> dandrader: I'll try and do a review if I have some time later
<dandrader> josharenson, if you want to. I already did my second pass over there
<josharenson> ok
<dandrader> or third, actually
<dandrader|afk> josharenson, but it would be great if you could confirm me whether we have a test for this screenshot vs. volume case. I didn't find any in tst_PhysicalKeysMapper.qml
<josharenson> dandrader|afk: ok ill look for it for sure. Also, before you go away, I can't find anything wrong w/ the greeter wide view
<josharenson> oh wait
<josharenson> hang on
<josharenson> dandrader|afk: ah, there was a negative test when the screenshot sequence was Power+VolDown but it looks like it never changed when we reverted to VolUp+VolDown
<dandrader|afk> ok. see you next week
#ubuntu-unity 2015-08-12
<tsdgeos> cimi: any chance you can re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/audioCardSupport/+merge/260613 ? it's relatively urgent
<tsdgeos> ideally we'd have to land it "today"
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> :D
<cimi> tsdgeos, on my way :)
<tsdgeos> cimi: for easier testing silo 38 + silo 4
<mvvvv> ca-y-est ... ça leur reprend  :https://fr.news.yahoo.com/video-%C3%A0-pourrait-ressembler-clavier-dordinateur-ann%C3%A9es-091324648.html
<cimi> tsdgeos, ok did some comments
<pstolowski> jhodapp, ping
<jhodapp> pstolowski, pong
<pstolowski> jhodapp, hey! how much work is still needed in your mediahub stuff to enable sound indicator integration?
<jhodapp> pstolowski, I need to debug why the link to the MediaPlayer2 interface doesn't seem to be working
<jhodapp> I was able to see it make calls via dbus-monitor, but it's not quite right and I'm not sure why yet...after that I need to go through each function, play/pause, next, prev and make sure they work with right context
<pstolowski> jhodapp, if we have FFe for the feature, will you be able to complete it by final ota6 freeze?
<jhodapp> pstolowski, potentially, depends on the stakeholders for my team setting the priorities
<jhodapp> pstolowski, but after debugging the dbus issue, in theory it'd be a fairly easy task
<alecu> jhodapp: hi! we are very close to getting this feature in, so we are keen on having it be the top priority
<alecu> jhodapp: are there other items that may have more priority? when is your stakeholders meeting, I'd like to join it.
<jhodapp> alecu, yeah indeed, I have to get the base background playlist landed first...it's in testing right now
<jhodapp> I'll keep you posted
<alecu> jhodapp: please do, thanks.
<pstolowski> jhodapp, ok, good, thanks for update. fingers crossed for the missing bit
<jhodapp> yeah indeed, working as quickly as I can...it's complex code that affects every type of media playback so that's why it's a hard and slow one to land
<jhodapp> big risk
<pstolowski> jhodapp, sure, fair enough, i know it's complex
<alecu> jhodapp: btw, what's the missing thing in the MediaPlayer integration?
<alecu> jhodapp: is that enabling/disabling the next/prev buttons when not needed?
<jhodapp> alecu, the MediaPlayer2 MPRIS interface isn't quite hooked up to media-hub correctly yet
<jhodapp> that's the main issue
<alecu> jhodapp: oh, so no play/next either
<jhodapp> no, nothing until that interface works from the indicator-sound
<alecu> jhodapp: ok. I know that enabling/disabling is not implemented in the sound indicator, but the rest should be there, because it's used and working in desktops, and it's the same indicator code.
<alecu> jhodapp: surely it's not a confinement/AppArmor issue?
<jhodapp> alecu, indeed, I can confirm that...I traced the indicator's calls with dbus-monitor and I see it making those calls
<jhodapp> alecu, don't know what the issue is yet, most likely on the media-hub side
<jhodapp> could be confinement as play/pause used to work
<alecu> jhodapp: ok. Please let me know if we can help with anything of this, from the indicator side.
<jhodapp> thanks alecu
<alecu> jhodapp: charles and xavigarcia are doing other bits in the sound indicator these days, so they may provide a hand there.
<jhodapp> alright
<tsdgeos> greyback: ping
<greyback> tsdgeos: splat
<tsdgeos> greyback: yoiu guys killed applicationmanager suspended
<tsdgeos> greyback: what do we do with test_suspend in tst_ShellWithPin.qml ?
<greyback> tsdgeos: lemme see
<greyback> tsdgeos: use applicationsDisplayLoader.item.suspended instead I guess. AppMan doesn't keeping track of the system suspended state any more, unity8 does
<tsdgeos> greyback: yeah that works
<tsdgeos> i'll put a MR up
<greyback> tsdgeos: sorry about that
<tsdgeos> greyback: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/make_testShellWithPin_pass/+merge/267821
<tsdgeos> greyback: next beer it's on you :P
<pstolowski> jhodapp, hey, i'm using your media hub silo 48; during playback pulseaudio takes ~24% cpu, mediahub takes ~20% cpu; ui becomes a little sluggish (mako); expected?
<jhodapp> pstolowski, yeah mako isn't optimized
<jhodapp> for pulse
<jhodapp> 20% for media-hub is about right
<pstolowski> jhodapp, ah, ok. thanks
<jhodapp> np
<greyback> jhodapp: is it decoding on the CPU?
<jhodapp> greyback, for audio, yes always
<greyback> jhodapp: ok. We can't trust the hardware decoder?
<jhodapp> greyback, there wasn't hardware decoding available for the device that I developed this all on originally, not every device has hardware decoders for audio
<greyback> jhodapp: ok
<greyback> just curious
<jhodapp> greyback, yeah no worries, just another thing we could do but add it to a long list of things ;)
<greyback> right ;)
<jhodapp> it's pretty efficient when pulsedroid is tuned well
<jhodapp> for software decoding
<greyback> tsdgeos: a tag sneaked into https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/make_testShellWithPin_pass/+merge/267821
<tsdgeos> greyback: it's again that local vs remote tag stuff
<tsdgeos> greyback: for some reason the checkout has a wrong tag
<tsdgeos> but the remote one no
<tsdgeos> greyback: run ./strip-tags.py lp:~aacid/unity8/make_testShellWithPin_pass and it'll tell you it's fine
<tsdgeos> i can't understand how that happens tbh
<greyback> tsdgeos: you're right
<greyback> me neither
<greyback> anyway, branch acked
<tsdgeos> greyback: can you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/make_testPhoneStage_pass/+merge/267830 ? it fixes the other failing test
<tsdgeos> or want me to find someone else?
<greyback> tsdgeos: I can, just gimme build time
<tsdgeos> cool tx
<greyback> must play with bzr colo, save me rebuilding so often
<cimi> tsdgeos, my arale didn't like silo 8 and 34
<tsdgeos> cimi: what happened¿
<cimi> white screen
<cimi> :/
<tsdgeos> ouch
<tsdgeos> i don't think we're landing it today anyhow
<tsdgeos> have a bit of a headache
<tsdgeos> eod'ing now
<tsdgeos> tty tomorrow
<cimi> tsdgeos, get better
<cimi> so fast! :D
<josharenson> How can I trigger a trusted prompt? I have an old app that I wrote that clears the trust store and asks for GPS location, but its not prompting
#ubuntu-unity 2015-08-13
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: this looks on your side https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-shell/+bug/1484299
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1484299 in unity-scopes-shell (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/unity8-dash:11:unity::scopes::ScopeMetadata::display_name:scopes_ng::SettingsModel::update_child_scopes:scopes_ng::Scope::settings:unity::shell::scopes::ScopeInterface::qt_metacall:scopes_ng::Scope::qt_metacall" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: tell me if not
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, looking
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yeah, it's on our side
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i also did a unity8 landing, so you need to rebuild our silo
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ok
<tsdgeos> cimi: can you do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/previews_in_order/+merge/267058 and https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/even_more_stable_page_header_test/+merge/267199 ?
<cimi> tsdgeos, doing them between trying to recover my arale without bootstrap
<tsdgeos> oki!
<cimi> tsdgeos, it keeps failing to go to recovery even if i flash it
<cimi> :/
<tsdgeos> ouch
<cimi> tsdgeos, I need to see what --bootstrap does
<cimi> tried to flash recovery, flash from recovery
<cimi> it seems to flash but then when it boots I have the meizu logo and that's it
<cimi> adb is offline
<tsdgeos> so
<tsdgeos> i have this
<tsdgeos>    people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/recovery-krillin.img
<tsdgeos>    fastboot boot recovery.img
<tsdgeos> for recovering a dead phone
<tsdgeos> obviously the krillin bit is wrong for you
<tsdgeos> try to see if there's an arale image around
<cimi> I do the same
<tsdgeos> or ask in #ubuntu-touch
<tsdgeos> oh
<cimi> i actually even tried to flash recovery
<tsdgeos> i don't know more
<cimi> but it fails somewhere
<tsdgeos> ask in #ubuntu-touch i guess
<cimi> I have to wipe, shame, I had my nice chroot inside arale :(
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, cimi may I ask you to review https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scopes-api/new-widgets-doc-wily/+merge/267921 ?
<tsdgeos> cimi: i've approved, but please review too, aprove too and then top approve
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, fyi, silo 4 has been rebuilt
<tsdgeos> coolio
<tsdgeos> any idea of what /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libubuntu_application_api_test.so.3.0.0 is?
<greyback_> tsdgeos: it's a library for AP testing I think, lets it mock sensor output
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> it's causing unity8 shutdown to get stuck sometimes
<tsdgeos> not sure if get stuck or take a long time
<tsdgeos> the process eventually dies
<tsdgeos> but not sure if it's autopilot killing it or what
<tsdgeos> running autopilot tests is still a nightmare
 * tsdgeos creates a script to run them one by one
<tsdgeos> so muhc better
<greyback_> tsdgeos: care to share :)
<tsdgeos> it's 3 lines
<tsdgeos> greyback_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12071224/
<greyback_> tsdgeos: autopilot3 run -v <testsuite> - prints a bit more info, just fyi
<tsdgeos> yeah, too much
<greyback_> yep, that I agree with
<tsdgeos> and this way i can time it out at 120 secs
<tsdgeos> which is also a nice side effect
<tsdgeos> cimi: removed the ; in https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/even_more_stable_page_header_test/+merge/267199
<tsdgeos> cimi: here's another branch for you https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/more_autotests_dash/+merge/265401 !
<cimi> tsdgeos, happy time :D
<cimi> tsdgeos, in the tests, we have 15000 ms as time
<tsdgeos> 15s?
<cimi> yes
<cimi> tsdgeos, are we supposed to wait 15s every time or there is a smarter way?
<tsdgeos> where is that 15000ms?
<cimi> tsdgeos, init
<tsdgeos> cimi: which init?
<cimi> tsdgeos, testDashShell
<tsdgeos> it's not waiting 15000
<tsdgeos> it's waiting up to 15000
<cimi> tsdgeos, yeah
<cimi> tsdgeos, but why?
<tsdgeos> because the dash is slow to set up itself
<cimi> tsdgeos, it could be also 30s then
<tsdgeos> it could be 15000000
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> it's 15000 because it's waht we use in other tests that do the same
<cimi> yeah, I know that
<tsdgeos> and it was originally 15000 because no reason i guess
<tsdgeos> more than 5000 until it worked :D
<cimi> :/ ok
<cimi> wish we could be smarter, if CI is slower one day, 15 might not be enoug
<tsdgeos> then we make it bigger
<tsdgeos> i for one hope we get faster CI
<tsdgeos> not slower :D
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12071889/
<tsdgeos> woot!
<tsdgeos> "Cannot find new threads: generic error"
<cimi> tsdgeos, can we jump to uitk 1.3 for that file?
<tsdgeos> cimi: for the test?
<cimi> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> sure
<cimi> tsdgeos, it's just the header, but the test that greps the import we have in uitk13 will require that too
<cimi> uitk13 branch
<tsdgeos> cimi: done
#ubuntu-unity 2015-08-14
<tsdgeos> cimi: morning! any reason you didn't top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/previews_in_order/+merge/267058 ?
<cimi> tsdgeos, being stupid is a reason?
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> come on we know you're not stupid
<tsdgeos> at least not all the time ;)
<cimi> tsdgeos, I don't though :)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: is proposed enabled on the CI?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, ?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: wily-proposed
<tsdgeos> because i don't understand why wily CI fails to build unity8
<tsdgeos> can't evne install the dependencies
 * mzanetti checks
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: btw we missed one bit when dropping the dependency on gcc 4.9
<tsdgeos> preparing a branch now
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, says: udev : Depends: libudev1 (= 224-1ubuntu1) but 224-1ubuntu2 is to be installed.
<mzanetti> and Depends: libunity-api-dev (>= 7.99) but it is not going to be installed.
<tsdgeos> ah maybe i'm not dist-upgraded in the chroot?
 * tsdgeos makes sure
<tsdgeos> btw we have an autopilot test that takes ~10 minutes to run
<tsdgeos> because of the weird platform api mock
<tsdgeos> takes ages to shutdown itself
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: you guys didn't land unity-shell-scopes=7 in wily yet, right?
<tsdgeos> or is stuck in proposed
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/dropgcc49more/+merge/268047
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: doko agrees btw
<tsdgeos> also i don't understood why we cared about ABI
<tsdgeos> if we're top of the hill anywat
<tsdgeos> -t+y
<mzanetti> hmm..
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, correct, we didn't
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: any plan to? might unblock our CI at some point
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yes, i'll start working on this soonish
<greyback__> tsdgeos: you might have to care about ABI if package names change
<pstolowski> ah, mzanetti is back. congrats mzanetti !!! :)
<mzanetti> hey pstolowski! thanks! :)
<tsdgeos> greyback__: hmmm, right, i guess it's not abi up but abi down we worry
<greyback__> tsdgeos: yeah, you have that luxury
 * tsdgeos feels rich
<attente> hi. u-s-c is crashing for me with: "/usr/sbin/unity-system-compositor: relocation error: /usr/sbin/unity-system-compositor: symbol _ZN3mir6Server24add_configuration_optionERKNSt7__cxx1112basic_stringIcSt11char_traitsIcESaIcEEES8_NS_10OptionTypeE, version MIR_SERVER_32 not defined in file libmirserver.so.32 with link time reference"
<kgunn> attente: on wily ? if so, that's expected atm
<kgunn> out of order migration
<attente> kgunn: is there a workaround for this?
#ubuntu-unity 2016-08-15
<Mirv> Saviq: do you have something to improve bug #1611733 with? I thought I have seen a lot of AP problems with xenial, but then again now that I think of they might have been a lot worse before than for example that UITK log in the report. I remember you were also talking at some point about introspection problems with Qt 5.5+
<ubot5> bug 1611733 in autopilot-qt (Ubuntu) "Autopilot does not fully work on xenial / Qt 5.5/ Mir" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1611733
#ubuntu-unity 2016-08-16
<Saviq> Mirv, hey, not really, would need to look into it
<Mirv> Saviq: hmm, ok. I'll try to run some unity8 testing still on my xenial krillin and attach that to the report, but it may be something got fixed along the way compared to beginning of the year
<Saviq> ack
<mterry> Saviq: do we have resources to reduce the flakiness of our test suite?
<Saviq> mterry, I think we need to scrounge some
<tsdgeos> mterry: what's flacky nowadays?
<mterry> tsdgeos: a thumbnailer branch was hitting a failure in Dash::test_mainNavigation.  We were hitting some failures in our own recent silo, but I don't remember the names
<tsdgeos> mterry: Dash::test_mainNavigation is a sdk bug that i've just fixed
<Saviq> yeah that's the first thing to do
<mterry> oh nice  :)
<tsdgeos> will be in next sdk release whenever it happens
<Saviq> analyze what's actually flaky :)
<mterry> tsdgeos: where is the sdk fix?  michi is curious
<mterry> Saviq: every time we restart an autopkg, we should note the failed tests
<Saviq> mterry, yup, and/or analyze http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/u/unity8/
<tsdgeos> mterry: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/abstract_button_bind_mouse_earlier/+merge/302564
<mterry> tsdgeos: thanks
<oSoMoN> dednick, I’ve seen you’ve linked a branch to bug #1596524 , please let me know if I can help with testing
<ubot5> bug 1596524 in Canonical System Image "/usr/bin/webbrowser-app:11:QScopedPointer:qGetPtrHelper:QOpenGLContext::d_func:QOpenGLContext::functions:QSGDefaultLayer::invalidated" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1596524
<dednick> oSoMoN: just need to test it works on all devices before proposing
<oSoMoN> ack
#ubuntu-unity 2016-08-17
<tsdgeos> davmor2: i can't reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1614070
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1614070 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity8 doesn't rotate on new images whether via flash or ota" [Critical,New]
<tsdgeos> davmor2: it just rotates fine here :S
<tsdgeos> Saviq: have you been able to reproduce ↑↑  ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I've neither arale or turbo :/
<Saviq> and it seems to be hw specific
<davmor2> tsdgeos: what device are you on?
<tsdgeos> davmor2: arale
<davmor2> tsdgeos: arale is definitely doing it here
<tsdgeos> davmor2: just to be sure what you're experiencing, is that the dash (or any app) doesn't rotate when rotating the phone, right?
<davmor2> tsdgeos: anything but I tested and tailed on dash
<davmor2> tsdgeos: ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en --device arale --recovery-image ~/recovery-images/recovery-arale.img --bootstrap just to confirm we are flashing the same way
<tsdgeos> davmor2: i'm not bootstrapping nor giving it a recovery image
<tsdgeos> ubuntu-device-flash touch ubuntu-system --channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en
<tsdgeos> here
<tsdgeos> i cna try bootsrapping if you want
<davmor2> tsdgeos: please you'll need the adb enabled recovery if you bootstrap
<tsdgeos> davmor2: why?
<davmor2> tsdgeos: without it it can't connect to recovery to do the flashing
<tsdgeos> davmor2: i know it's a silly question, but just to make sure, you don't have the rotation lock enabled in the indicator, right?
<davmor2> tsdgeos: nope and if you look at the paste in the bug you'll see it worked fine on the image before unity8 landed and died on the image after unity8 only change to the system was unity8
<davmor2> tsdgeos: are you able to reproduce now?
<tsdgeos> davmor2: nope
<davmor2> tsdgeos: well we are reproducing it all over the place, turbo, krillin, arale, on fresh flashes jibel has reproduce on arale on upgrade but only after a reboot
<tsdgeos> davmor2: must be the sun over here that makes it work
<davmor2> rvr: is in the canaries I think sun has nothing to do with it ;)
<davmor2> tsdgeos: ^
<rvr> davmor2: he
<tsdgeos> 26 (feels like 27) vs 28 (feels like 31)
<tsdgeos> i still win
<tsdgeos> davmor2: rvr: is something crashing?
<tsdgeos> like the indicator or something
<tsdgeos> i really can't reproduce
<tsdgeos> rebooted like 10 times alrady
<om26er> cimi, Hi!
<om26er> cimi, I need to ask a bit about a recent change in unity8' artShapeLoader, in this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unboxArtShapeLoader/+merge/298431
<tsdgeos> om26er: ask
<om26er> tsdgeos, the CroppedImageMinimumSourceSize in line 73, is that supposed to have visible:True when an image is being shown or False ?
<om26er> tsdgeos, or to put should CroppedImageMinimumSourceSize be always visible when its parent artShapeLoader(line59) is visible ?
<om26er> previously that was the case but with the above branch, CroppedImageMinimumSourceSize has its visible:False always. I thought thats a bug than intention.
<tsdgeos> sorry? what do you mean CroppedImageMinimumSourceSize has visible: false always?
<om26er> tsdgeos, the item CroppedImageMinimumSourceSize had its visible property `true` whenever its parent `artShapeLoader` was visible on screen. Today that is not the case.
<om26er> CroppedImageMinimumSourceSize' visible property is always `false` now, which, I think is a bug.
<tsdgeos> i don't know what you're talking about
<tsdgeos> see 5.res
<tsdgeos> there CroppedImageMinimumSourceSize visible property is true
<tsdgeos> and i don't see how that branch changes anything
<tsdgeos> since visible was and is
<tsdgeos> visible: %4; \n\
<tsdgeos> before and after the branch
<om26er> tsdgeos, that's what I see in code after that branch our tests system-tests started to fail as they were selecting a visible CroppedImageMinimumSourceSize.
<om26er> today if I do a autopilot search of the unity8-dash tree, none of the CroppedImageMinimumSourceSize has visible property as `true` anymore.
<tsdgeos> none is a very strong word
<tsdgeos> none of the ones you see
<tsdgeos> and yes, only the concierge mode CroppedImageMinimumSourceSize should be set to true
<tsdgeos> i'm sorry that you were using a wrong way to find stuff
<om26er> I do dash.select_many('CroppedImageMinimumSourceSize', visible=True) it returns an empty list.
<tsdgeos> correct
<tsdgeos> what's the problem?
<om26er> tsdgeos, I have to click a photo on the photo scope, based on its path on the device storage, I am filtering that by using `source` property of CroppedImageMinimumSourceSize
<om26er> tsdgeos, a slightly different question: if artShapeLoader is visible, is the CroppedImageMinimumSourceSize also supposed to be `visible` ? Or it can vary.
<om26er> ?
<tsdgeos> om26er: it can vary
<tsdgeos> that's why there's a
<tsdgeos> visible: %4; \n\
<tsdgeos> with %4 being isConciergeMode ? "true" : "false"
<tsdgeos> om26er: so basically it should have almost ever been visible=true before either, may have been because some strange interaction, but basically you don't want to check for that
<om26er> tsdgeos, good to know, I will change my code to artShapeLoader loader then, it has a artImage property which also contains the path of the image. Will that be fine ?
<tsdgeos> om26er: artImage is the CroppedImageMinimumSourceSize
<om26er> tsdgeos, right, thats correct, but artShapeLoader has a reference to artImage, see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23064796/
<tsdgeos> yes it has
<mterry> Saviq: so about bug subscribers...  We currently have scripts that pay attention to unity-ui-bugs (rather than unity-ui-team).  Done because of a desire to avoid bugspam to team members.  We like to have bug subscribers for both a team that is in the scripts and a team that actually pays attention.  Ideally the same team.
<mterry> If we don't mind the bugspam, we can switch scripts to look at unity-ui-team and sub them.  Else maybe just sub unity-ui-bugs and people can opt-in to bugs there
<Saviq> mterry, ah you mean so that people can decide what they're subscribed to?
<Saviq> sounds nice, we'll have to switch quite a bit of projects
<Saviq> and make sure people know
<mterry> Saviq: well I assume unity-ui-team is functional -- like we use that for LP permissions and what not.  If we are worried about bugspam to that team, we can use the existing opt-in team unity-ui-bugs.  (Though I don't know how anyone survives without heavy LP filtering anyway...)
<om26er> When will application menus land in Unity8 ?
<Saviq> om26er, under active work, some weeks out
<om26er> Saviq, ok, are indicators also being worked on to be friendly on the desktop ?
<om26er> another question: when will unity8 automatically scale on the desktop ? currently I have to add a environment variable
<mterry> Saviq: it seems like unity-ui-team is already subscribed to most things.  In which case, the point of unity-ui-bugs is diminished.  The scripts might as well look at unity-ui-tea
<Saviq> om26er, yes, pointer-friendly indicators are also under active work, will likely come before menus, as both need the same bits
<Saviq> om26er, as for scaling we still need to decide a few things, especially wrt. how do clients request certain screen properties
 * mterry goes afk
<om26er> Saviq, thanks, a lot.
<josharenson> Seeing a race in a test where a repeater says that its rendered (and the count is correct) but clicking a delegate isn't working sometimes... (a 1000 ms wait always fixes this). Anyone see anything like this?
#ubuntu-unity 2016-08-18
<pete-woods> hey guys, can anyone remind me of the name of the indicator tool? (the one that lets you test out the unity8 indicators)
<pete-woods> my brain has garbage collected this memory, seemingly
<pete-woods> I thought it used to live in the unity8 source tree
<pete-woods> but can't see it
<pete-woods> ah, maybe it's indicators-client
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: think so, yes
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: looks like that was correct, thanks for the confirmation :)
<tsdgeos> garggg, qmltestrunner.PreviewActionTest::test_comboButton failed again
#ubuntu-unity 2016-08-19
<kaisoz> hi!
<kaisoz> i'm trying to build unity8 from source following the wiki...it looks like outdated since the build.sh script is not installing the dependencies... I managed to install them all but one since I'm getting the following error
<kaisoz> unity-shell-application=20
<kaisoz> Did some research and it seems to me that I need a particular version of the libunity-api-dev
<kaisoz> am I right? could you tell me which version I need?
<kaisoz> well, the exact error is the following
<kaisoz> - Checking for module 'unity-shell-application=20'
<kaisoz> --
<kaisoz> CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-3.5/Modules/FindPkgConfig.cmake:367 (message):
<kaisoz>   A required package was not found
<kaisoz> Call Stack (most recent call first):
<kaisoz>   /usr/share/cmake-3.5/Modules/FindPkgConfig.cmake:532 (_pkg_check_modules_internal)
<kaisoz>   CMakeLists.txt:60 (pkg_check_modules)
<greyback__> kaisoz: you'll need lp:unity-api and lp:qtmir too
<greyback__> which relies on mir being up to date, so lp:mir/0.24
<kaisoz> ook
<greyback__> kaisoz: you on yakkety? Or something we released?
<kaisoz> I'm in xenial
<kaisoz> Ubuntu Gnome right now
<greyback__> kaisoz: in that case, some of the dependencies are already a bit old (things moving fast!). Several of us have this ppa installed: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay
<greyback__> which adds the most up to date dependencies for developing unity8
<greyback__> but it does install quite a bunch of stuff, so you may want to pick & choose from there
<kaisoz> that's awesome, since I was playing with the CMakeLists.txt to bypass that depencency and to check If I have another one and the unity-shell-launcher is missing as well :)
<kaisoz> thank you greyback__, I'll install that one now :)
<greyback__> yeah, you'll hit more walls that way... the versions are there for a reason. Hacking those will just reveal compile fails
<greyback__> but once you ahve that ppa installed, the build script should work just fine
<greyback__> we need to get that wiki updated
<kaisoz> I was doing while waiting for a response :)
<kaisoz> I know that's not the proper way, It's just a hacky and messy one :)
<kaisoz> thx!
<greyback__> appreciated
<kaisoz> should the build.sh script auto update the dependencies?
<kaisoz> I finally updated the dependencies manually, now It's building nicely
<kaisoz> thank you very much for your help :)
<kaisoz> just another question, since there is neither a run.sh nor run_on_device.sh scripts anymore.. how is the best way to run the shell as specified in the wiki?
<kaisoz> I'm getting (unity8:5815): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'com.canonical.Unity.Launcher' is not installed
<kaisoz> and then a core dump
#ubuntu-unity 2016-08-20
<kaisoz> Hi
<kaisoz> I built unity8 from source and I get the following error when I do make tryShell
<kaisoz> I guess I have an old dependency
<kaisoz> ~/unity8/trunk/builddir/tests/utils/modules/Unity/Test/UnityTestCase.qml:21 plugin cannot be loaded for module "Ubuntu.Test": Cannot load library /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Test/libUbuntuTest.so: (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Test/libUbuntuTest.so: undefined symbol: _ZTI11UCSwipeArea)
<kaisoz> never mind, fixed it :)
<kaisoz> had to upgrade qml-module-ubuntu-test
#ubuntu-unity 2017-08-16
<pesar> unitey supports?
<pesar> 2018?
<pesar> hi
#ubuntu-unity 2017-08-19
<antithesis_> Hello. Is it possible to use Unity with a window manager of my own choice?
<JanC> no
#ubuntu-unity 2018-08-13
<xunplini15>                     _..._
<xunplini15>                  .-'     '-.
<xunplini15>                 /     _    _\
<quicksilver26>                     _..._
<quicksilver26>                  .-'     '-.
<quicksilver26>                 /     _    _\
<mlhess>                     _..._
<qmr16>                     _..._
<earlz26> |                     __oooo
<earlz26> |                   //  /. . o
<earlz26> |                 / /  |  . . o
<earlz26> |                | /  |__. .  o   SCORE POINT
<earlz26> |               |  |  __/ . .o    GOGOGO!!1
<earlz26> |               |  | /  oooo                OLE!
<earlz26> |               | /  |   ______________________
<earlz26> |              / /   /  |______________________|-.
<earlz26> |             ( /   |____ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/   |
<earlz26> |             ||    |    \ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/    |
<earlz26> |             |( (  \(o)  \ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/     |
<earlz26> |             \ |    |   )|  \/\/\/\/\/\/\/      |
<earlz26> |              \ |    |   |   \/\/\/\/\/\/       |
<earlz26> |             / \ \    \  \   |\/\/\/\/\/|       |
<earlz26> |            /':   \:''    \  |/\/\/\/\/\|       |
<earlz26> |           / :  :'    ::'  \                    |
<earlz26> |          /.  ::  ':. ;``"``\   NO POINTS TO    |
<earlz26> |         / '::'::'    / ;  ; ;  JEWS            |
<earlz26> |        |':::' '::'  /       |                  |
<earlz26> |        \   '::' _.-`;  ;    ;                  |
<earlz26> |        /`-..--;` ;  |   ;   |                  |
<earlz26> |       ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       |                  |
<earlz26> |       ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;     ;  /        ,--.......|.,
<earlz26> |       |; ;  ;  ;  ;/    ;  ;       .'          '-='.
<earlz26> |       | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\               '
<earlz26> |       |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<earlz26> |       \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<earlz26> |       |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `  \      ..'
<earlz26> |     ~ ; ; ;/  =="'' |`| | |       =="''\.==''
<earlz26> |     ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|   ==="`
<earlz26> |     ~..==`     \\   |`| / /=="`
<earlz26> |      ~` ~      /,\ / /= )")
<earlz26> |     ~ ~~         _')")
<earlz26> |     ~ ~   _,=~";`
<earlz26> |     ~  =~"|;  ;|       Basketballbird
<earlz26> |      ~  ~ | ;  |       ==============
<earlz26> |   ~ ~     |;|\ |
<earlz26> |           |/  \|
<Globalirc11> |                     __oooo
<Globalirc11> |                   //  /. . o
<Globalirc11> |                 / /  |  . . o
<Globalirc11> |                | /  |__. .  o   SCORE POINT
<Globalirc11> |               |  |  __/ . .o    GOGOGO!!1
<Globalirc11> |               |  | /  oooo                OLE!
<Globalirc11> |               | /  |   ______________________
<Globalirc11> |              / /   /  |______________________|-.
<Globalirc11> |             ( /   |____ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/   |
<Globalirc11> |             ||    |    \ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/    |
<Globalirc11> |             |( (  \(o)  \ \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/     |
<Globalirc11> |             \ |    |   )|  \/\/\/\/\/\/\/      |
<Globalirc11> |              \ |    |   |   \/\/\/\/\/\/       |
<Globalirc11> |             / \ \    \  \   |\/\/\/\/\/|       |
<Globalirc11> |            /':   \:''    \  |/\/\/\/\/\|       |
<Globalirc11> |           / :  :'    ::'  \                    |
<Globalirc11> |          /.  ::  ':. ;``"``\   NO POINTS TO    |
<Globalirc11> |         / '::'::'    / ;  ; ;  OPERS           |
<Globalirc11> |        |':::' '::'  /       |                  |
<Globalirc11> |        \   '::' _.-`;  ;    ;                  |
<Globalirc11> |        /`-..--;` ;  |   ;   |                  |
<Globalirc11> |       ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       |                  |
<ilbelkyr13> |                     __oooo
<ilbelkyr13> |                   //  /. . o
<ilbelkyr13> |                 / /  |  . . o
<ilbelkyr13> |                | /  |__. .  o   SCORE POINT
<raSter^26> |                     __oooo
<raSter^26> |                   //  /. . o
<raSter^26> |                 / /  |  . . o
<thumbs9> Allah is doing
<thumbs9> sun is not doing Allah is doing
<thumbs9> moon is not doing Allah is doing
<thumbs9> stars are not doing Allah is doing
<thumbs9> planets are not doing Allah is doing
<Whooa2111> Allah is doing
<Whooa2111> sun is not doing Allah is doing
<ThiefMaster8> Allah is doing
<ThiefMaster8> sun is not doing Allah is doing
<Lymia8> Allah is doing
<Lymia8> sun is not doing Allah is doing
<Lymia8> moon is not doing Allah is doing
<bumbar19> Allah is doing
<bumbar19> sun is not doing Allah is doing
<sophiya> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<sophiya> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<sophiya> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<sophiya> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<sophiya> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<sophiya> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<sophiya> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<sophiya> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<sophiya> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<sophiya> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<sophiya> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      /)))))))))ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<sophiya> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     //) __   __\OYaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<sophiya> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy.a     C==/_o|^|o_\laboyr.mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<sophiya> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     |      _\  )      hey pls dont flood in my network also
<sophiya> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      \   .--- /       no colors and swearing is not allowed
<sophiya> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     _/`-. __.'_ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<sophiya> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra   /` \`'-,._./|\    this is my network i make the rules, buddy
<sophiya> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra  /    \ /`\_/\/ \aboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<sophiya> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyraGay Nigger Association of America | Welcome to GangNET | http://gnaa.eu
<sophiya> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<sophiya> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<sophiya> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<sophiya> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<sophiya> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<sophiya> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<sophiya> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<sophiya> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<sophiya> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<sophiya> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rej13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<rej13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<rej13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<rej13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rej13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rej13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rej13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rej13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rej13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rej13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rej13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      /)))))))))ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rej13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     //) __   __\OYaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rej13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy.a     C==/_o|^|o_\laboyr.mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rej13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     |      _\  )      hey pls dont flood in my network also
<rej13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      \   .--- /       no colors and swearing is not allowed
<rej13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     _/`-. __.'_ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rej13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra   /` \`'-,._./|\    this is my network i make the rules, buddy
<rej13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra  /    \ /`\_/\/ \aboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rej13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyraGay Nigger Association of America | Welcome to GangNET | http://gnaa.eu
<rej13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rej13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rej13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rej13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rej13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rej13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rej13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rej13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rej13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rej13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<rej13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Levex> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<Levex> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<Levex> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<Levex> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Levex> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Levex> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Levex> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Levex> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Levex> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Levex> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Levex> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      /)))))))))ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Levex> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     //) __   __\OYaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Levex> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy.a     C==/_o|^|o_\laboyr.mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Levex> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     |      _\  )      hey pls dont flood in my network also
<Levex> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      \   .--- /       no colors and swearing is not allowed
<Levex> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     _/`-. __.'_ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Levex> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra   /` \`'-,._./|\    this is my network i make the rules, buddy
<Levex> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra  /    \ /`\_/\/ \aboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Levex> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyraGay Nigger Association of America | Welcome to GangNET | http://gnaa.eu
<Levex> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Levex> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Levex> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Levex> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Levex> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Levex> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Levex> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Levex> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Levex> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Levex> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Levex> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Levex> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<p3pp3rb0x> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<p3pp3rb0x> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<p3pp3rb0x> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<p3pp3rb0x> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<p3pp3rb0x> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<p3pp3rb0x> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<p3pp3rb0x> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<p3pp3rb0x> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<p3pp3rb0x> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<p3pp3rb0x> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<p3pp3rb0x> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      /)))))))))ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<p3pp3rb0x> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     //) __   __\OYaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<p3pp3rb0x> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy.a     C==/_o|^|o_\laboyr.mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<p3pp3rb0x> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     |      _\  )      hey pls dont flood in my network also
<p3pp3rb0x> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      \   .--- /       no colors and swearing is not allowed
<p3pp3rb0x> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     _/`-. __.'_ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<p3pp3rb0x> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra   /` \`'-,._./|\    this is my network i make the rules, buddy
<p3pp3rb0x> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra  /    \ /`\_/\/ \aboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<p3pp3rb0x> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyraGay Nigger Association of America | Welcome to GangNET | http://gnaa.eu
<p3pp3rb0x> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<p3pp3rb0x> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<p3pp3rb0x> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<p3pp3rb0x> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<p3pp3rb0x> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<p3pp3rb0x> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<p3pp3rb0x> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<p3pp3rb0x> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<p3pp3rb0x> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<p3pp3rb0x> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<p3pp3rb0x> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<p3pp3rb0x> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<trqx26> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<trqx26> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<trqx26> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<trqx26> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<trqx26> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<trqx26> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<trqx26> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<trqx26> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<trqx26> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<trqx26> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<trqx26> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      /)))))))))ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<trqx26> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     //) __   __\OYaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<trqx26> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy.a     C==/_o|^|o_\laboyr.mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<trqx26> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     |      _\  )      hey pls dont flood in my network also
<trqx26> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      \   .--- /       no colors and swearing is not allowed
<trqx26> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     _/`-. __.'_ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<trqx26> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra   /` \`'-,._./|\    this is my network i make the rules, buddy
<trqx26> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra  /    \ /`\_/\/ \aboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<trqx26> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyraGay Nigger Association of America | Welcome to GangNET | http://gnaa.eu
<trqx26> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<trqx26> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<trqx26> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<trqx26> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<trqx26> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<trqx26> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<trqx26> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<trqx26> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<trqx26> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<trqx26> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<trqx26> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<trqx26> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ignacio7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<ignacio7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<ignacio7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<ignacio7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ignacio7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ignacio7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ignacio7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ignacio7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ignacio7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ignacio7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ignacio7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      /)))))))))ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ignacio7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     //) __   __\OYaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ignacio7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy.a     C==/_o|^|o_\laboyr.mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ignacio7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     |      _\  )      hey pls dont flood in my network also
<ignacio7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      \   .--- /       no colors and swearing is not allowed
<ignacio7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     _/`-. __.'_ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ignacio7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra   /` \`'-,._./|\    this is my network i make the rules, buddy
<ignacio7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra  /    \ /`\_/\/ \aboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ignacio7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyraGay Nigger Association of America | Welcome to GangNET | http://gnaa.eu
<ignacio7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ignacio7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ignacio7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ignacio7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ignacio7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ignacio7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ignacio7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ignacio7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ignacio7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ignacio7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ignacio7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ignacio7> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Xe4> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<Xe4> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<Xe4> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<Xe4> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Xe4> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Xe4> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Xe4> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Xe4> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Xe4> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Xe4> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Xe4> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      /)))))))))ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Xe4> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     //) __   __\OYaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Xe4> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy.a     C==/_o|^|o_\laboyr.mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Xe4> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     |      _\  )      hey pls dont flood in my network also
<Xe4> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      \   .--- /       no colors and swearing is not allowed
<Xe4> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     _/`-. __.'_ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Xe4> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra   /` \`'-,._./|\    this is my network i make the rules, buddy
<Xe4> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra  /    \ /`\_/\/ \aboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Xe4> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyraGay Nigger Association of America | Welcome to GangNET | http://gnaa.eu
<Xe4> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Xe4> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Xe4> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Xe4> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Xe4> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Xe4> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Xe4> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Xe4> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Xe4> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Xe4> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Xe4> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Xe4> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Frosty21> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<Frosty21> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<Frosty21> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<Frosty21> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Frosty21> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Frosty21> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Frosty21> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Frosty21> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Frosty21> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<Frosty21> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ollien13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<ollien13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<ollien13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<ollien13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ollien13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ollien13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ollien13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ollien13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ollien13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ollien13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ollien13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      /)))))))))ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ollien13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     //) __   __\OYaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ollien13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy.a     C==/_o|^|o_\laboyr.mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ollien13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     |      _\  )      hey pls dont flood in my network also
<ollien13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      \   .--- /       no colors and swearing is not allowed
<ollien13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     _/`-. __.'_ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ollien13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra   /` \`'-,._./|\    this is my network i make the rules, buddy
<msm14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<msm14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<msm14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<msm14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ollien13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra  /    \ /`\_/\/ \aboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ollien13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyraGay Nigger Association of America | Welcome to GangNET | http://gnaa.eu
<msm14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<msm14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<msm14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ollien13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<msm14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ollien13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ollien13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<msm14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<msm14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ollien13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<msm14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      /)))))))))ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ollien13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ollien13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<msm14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     //) __   __\OYaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<ollien13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<msm14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy.a     C==/_o|^|o_\laboyr.mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<msm14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     |      _\  )      hey pls dont flood in my network also
<ollien13> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<msm14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra      \   .--- /       no colors and swearing is not allowed
<msm14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra     _/`-. __.'_ulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<msm14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra   /` \`'-,._./|\    this is my network i make the rules, buddy
<msm14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyra  /    \ /`\_/\/ \aboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<msm14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyraGay Nigger Association of America | Welcome to GangNET | http://gnaa.eu
<msm14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<msm14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<msm14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<msm14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<msm14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<msm14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<msm14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<msm14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<msm14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<msm14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<msm14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<msm14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<msm14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboy##########################mpjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<msm14> rampjou                                                           mpjoulaboyrampjoul
<msm14> rampjou  /!\ ANDREW GODOY FINGERS HIS ASSHOLE LIVE ON CAMERA /!\  aboyrampjoul
<msm14> rampjou                                                           mpjoulaboyrampjoul
<msm14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<msm14> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoul
<r3m3>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<r3m3>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<r3m3>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<r3m3>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<r3m3>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<r3m3>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<r3m3>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<r3m3>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<NvpkD1y7Ez>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<NvpkD1y7Ez>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<NvpkD1y7Ez>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<NvpkD1y7Ez>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<NvpkD1y7Ez>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<EvanR9>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Looking>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Looking>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Corvus`20>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Corvus`20>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<MikeoftheEast>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<jor>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<jor>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<tigermousr27>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<manish13>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
#ubuntu-unity 2018-08-14
<chaoscon2>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Shinobi>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Shinobi>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<exponent>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<tanuki5>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<april3>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ccallahan22>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<circle>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<GigabytePro21>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<GigabytePro21>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Xe25>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<fluter>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<this>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Asoka4>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Asoka4>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<barbietoss>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Raziel29>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<raSter^7>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Boulet14>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<sirnaysayer13>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<celyr8>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest19340>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<jrg20>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Reincarnate6>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Reincarnate6>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<tcsc27>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<shah21>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<lkoranda15>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<fsamareanu1>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Freejack12>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<^v>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
#ubuntu-unity 2018-08-15
<Asoka16>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Asoka16>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ghoti1>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest24193>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<thomasb9511>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<johnny5610>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<madduck1>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<AlexZ4>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<erry2>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Zx34>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<MillerBoss6>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<MillerBoss6>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<MillerBoss6>  ­ ­  https://i.imgur.com/FZ5iI6Y.jpg ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<lynxis4>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ignacio26>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Raziel12>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<rdococ1>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<grossing10>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<nikivi13>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Pidgeotto8>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Alina-malina15>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ptx012>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ptx012>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Nietzsche3>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Humbedooh9>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ZLSA11>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<nickenchuggets>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Cajs20>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<TingPing6>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<TingPing6>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<wiggle>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<wiggle>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Iota18>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Monkeh10>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Affliction11>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<todevil>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<webbyz>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<kasa>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<justache5>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<pskosinski12>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
#ubuntu-unity 2018-08-16
<Jguy>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<of>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ben_zen17>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Slumlord_16>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<mar77i_>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<salios>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Lymia17>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<sud010>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<johnlage18>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<See>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Tools25>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ecx86>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<grumble11>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<stephen879>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Maven_4>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<grossing0>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<genera7>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<blocked19>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<high_fiver>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<orb>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<orb>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Usurp28>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<zhongfu26>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<SKYWARN>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<SKYWARN>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<deed023928>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<d1b4>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<johnpark_pj>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
#ubuntu-unity 2018-08-17
<martyn_h>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<darkengine22>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<darkengine22>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<avelardi3>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Brace4>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<DarthGandalf13>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Alucard4200>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<l0de27>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<tktech18>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Sousapro20>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<poutine0>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<tsglove24>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Checking>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<GuntherDW3>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<rigel29> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<soahccc> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<ms782122> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<metax> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<tinyhippo17> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<davidebeatrici22> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<cyrn> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Xenthys28> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<karstensrage18> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Captain_Beezay> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<arahael26> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Netham4514> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<adamg> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Theking^11> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<arlen> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<violet13> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Dworf> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Waggie4> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<theresajayne22> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<ChickeNES> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Guest96960> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<theresajayne20> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Ishaq8> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<mundus2018> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<smeggysmeg11> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<ikevin27> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<genera15> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<JSharp23> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<gpolitis26> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<mindjuju25> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
#ubuntu-unity 2018-08-18
<atomicthumbs2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<irinix27> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<justanotheruser2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<tigermousr5> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Jguy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<bananas14> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<andries29> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<mpmc9> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<cyberlard3> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<orliesaurus26> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Mikaela-27> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<ben_zen13> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<wsm> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Remco25> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<govg> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Minkar> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<No> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<r3m29> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<CurryWurst> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<crayfishx> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<nikow22> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<decay10> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Blendify_i5> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<bitch9> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<A5A> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<duckgoose12> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<L0S> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<jorrakay8> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<NvpkD1y7Ez> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<No> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<noah0> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<batman424> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<AimHere8> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<hammer06513> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<syncretism_mbl> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<bambams11> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<StephenS10> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<ome> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Mercster> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<OPK14> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<EvilWerezombie29> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<ptx07> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Brace22> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Globalirc0> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<SuperSeriousCat3> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<EvanR22> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Alex`28> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<nb24> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Humvee16> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<kline17> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<iczero1> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Connection> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<pilottage> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<ManyRaptors16> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<rikai> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Netham459> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<spb9> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
#ubuntu-unity 2018-08-19
<CrunchyChewie14> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Reincarnate26> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Whiskey28> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<ketas19> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Zooklubba9> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<salios> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<grumble217> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<quiz9622> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Soni17> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<spirit_pact9> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<mrkirby15325> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<deetwelve12> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<onur24> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<xynashi24> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Dan_Bennett> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<oleo6> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<chek0> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<BenLand100> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Notiche9> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<pk126> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<EvanR1> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<mt10> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<mrdata27> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<purrdeta3> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<CompanionCube22> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<linear14> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<clorophormo> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<nitrix27> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<kasa> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<poxifide29> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Turner92> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Tools16> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<m4v1> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<bumbar3> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<cebor7> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<k6ka29> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
